# Sign Up AND Discussion Thread for The Secret Reaper 2014



## bethene

well, fellow reapers,,, at long last, here it is,, the sign up for the reaper!!! 

Ready, set.. GO!!!!



Start of sign up:
July 16, 2014

Ending date for sign up:
August 16, 2014

Shipping Deadline:
September 17th, 2014

Rules:

1. The values of the gift must be $20.00, give or take a dollar or so, 

2. The gift can be homemade, store bought, or a combination of the 2.

3. gift must be Halloween related

*4. You must get a tracking number when shipping your gift

5. You must PM Bethene when you ship, along with the tracking number

6. Send Bethene a PM when you receive your gift, PLEASE do this, your reaper will want to know it arrived

7. if you are having a issue with sending a gift, please contact me to see if it can be resolved : 
if you do not send a gift but have received one, you will be banned from further secret reapers. 

if you agree to these terms and would like to participate, please message Bethene with the following information:

Name and address
likes, dislikes, themes if any, and any other info you feel might help your victim (example< out door haunt, indoor party, etc) PLEASE,, make it as detailed as possible, it makes it so much easier !!! 
shipping preference : any where, USA only, USA and Canada only, Canada only, Europe, etc.

Have fun every one, lets make this as great a secret reaper as last year!! 
Let the fun begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Saki.Girl

Whoot in first one
let the fun start come on in and join the great funny people lets rock this Reaper for 2014

now to go get my likes in and pm sent


----------



## WitchyKitty

Yays!!!!!!!!! Lol, obviously, I am totally in!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Saki.Girl said:


> Whoot in first one let the fun start whot


Awww,, you beat me by like a millisecond!


----------



## LairMistress

Hey, guess what? I'm in! I'm so sorry for sending my info days ago! I guess I am not usually back on the forum until after it has been announced. I wasn't sure of the protocol and got all excited, haha.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Oh, and rule number 4...are we still letting our victim know who we are inside the reaping box with the gifts, or do we actually have to wait for everyone to get their gifts? I know you changed that rule last time I did a Reaper...


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hey, bethene, I PM'd you my info and list...but my list was too long, hahaha. It made me send my info in two separate messages. I hope you get them both!! I apologize, in advance, to my future reaper, I was just trying to make my list super detailed for you! Ooops!


----------



## obcessedwithit

I'm in......................woot,woot......................


----------



## bethene

I just copied the one from last year, I will go back and edit it, I think . with smaller reaper it is easier to do this, but with the big one, it is too hard to keep track of things,,, so thanks witchy kitty, I had forgotten .


----------



## Hollows Eva

Oh this is very exiting. I have to start working on my likes/dislike list. I am doing everything different this year, and don't really now what direction to go in yet.
( And also I have to wait with my official sign up. Gotta see if theres people who will ship overseas first )


----------



## Hollows Eva

oh and Im totally gonna follow everyones pinterest boards in advance, that way, I can stalk my future victim later, without them knowing haha..


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hollows Eva said:


> Oh this is very exiting. I have to start working on my likes/dislike list. I am doing everything different this year, and don't really now what direction to go in yet.
> ( And also I have to wait with my official sign up. Gotta see if theres people who will ship overseas first )


There are so many of us who join the main SR, I can't imagine there wouldn't be several who are fine with shipping anywhere!


----------



## Hollows Eva

WitchyKitty said:


> There are so many of us who join the main SR, I can't imagine there wouldn't be several who are fine with shipping anywhere!


there has been the other years, but you never know, and i dont want to take it for granted. So I normally wait with my signup til a bit in, when I get a heads up from the reaper queen  
buuut, crossing fingers


----------



## witchy poo

I am back and so in on secret reaper.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Omgoodness...I really think I made my likes/dislike list way too long!!! Hahaha...I didn't realize quite how large it was until I posted it. I was going for "detailed" but I think I may have ended up with "carried away crazy person" instead... I mean, it is REALLY long, lol...someone else go make a super crazy long list so I don't feel as bad!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva

it can NEVER be too long! I personally think its so much more fun with a long list to pick and choose from, than a ultra short one. Keep adding hehe.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Okay the fun really begins in the bushes, now! Is it too early for a spooky cocktail? I think I still have some Pumpkin Chocolate Chip Muffins from last night...


----------



## Bethany

I'm in! I may regret this  but gotta squeeze it in. Perhaps while I'm making my stuff I can make an extra for my victim. 
Will send info & likes/wants later this afternoon.


----------



## bethene

Glad you are in, Bethany!


----------



## screamqueen2012

bethene, im in too!! hook me up, very very excited to not miss this this year!!


----------



## bethene

ScreamQueen, look at the sign up info, and message me!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I'm in!!!!!!! Working on my list so I can send Bethene my info!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

I just knew that by this time I have a word document with all my likes typed out, oh I was wrong


----------



## vwgirl

IM SO IN!!!!!!!! Now to prepare my likes and dislikes list.


----------



## whisper

wooo hooo! count me in. Better start working on my list....


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I'm!! My stuff is sent to bethne already. I can't wait.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess

Awesome!! I look forward to this all year!!  So exciting!!


----------



## printersdevil

I am in! Finalizing my list for bethene!


----------



## frogkid11

The unofficial start to the season is now here - SECRET REAPER !!!!! Definitely in again this year - bring on the victim !


----------



## dariusobells

I am in... now for the long wait. The dark overcast nights of ghouls lurking in the bushes beneath Bethene's window and the eery late night chant of Victim, Victim, Victim......

I'll be over behind the bar feeding the Ninja Gerbils on zombie knuckles if any one needs me or just a drink to help you wait.


----------



## 13mummy

I'm in!! Love doing this, been doing it since I've signed up, except for last year. Can't wait!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

love that so many are jumping in whoot come join us peeps


----------



## Kelloween

I think I am in..I never know if I sent the message or posted it on someone's wall..lol


----------



## frostytots

I am IN!!!


----------



## Always Wicked

Hollows Eva said:


> oh and Im totally gonna follow everyones pinterest boards in advance, that way, I can stalk my future victim later, without them knowing haha..


inbox me with your pinterest link please.. very interested to see YOuR pinterest page since you are from out of the states!!!


----------



## Always Wicked

i am in.. trying this for the first time.. and yes im very excited and will send all my info out tomorrow... happy haunting everyone !!! ya'll are the best


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

I'm in! Yay! Already posted on the Likes Dislikes thread.


----------



## Hollows Eva

Always Wicked said:


> inbox me with your pinterest link please.. very interested to see YOuR pinterest page since you are from out of the states!!!


Ive startet an inspiration board for this years Halloween here. Im not done yet lol.. http://dk.pinterest.com/pennyapple/halloween-inspiration-2014/ or my general page here: http://dk.pinterest.com/pennyapple/


----------



## vampyrespro

PM sent, I am taking the plunge this year!


----------



## LairMistress

I finally got around to doing that for the last one, and apparently I deleted it by accident. Fat lot of good that did me.

This time, I found my list that I made for the Pay It Forward thread, and just edited it. Then I added it to my blog here, because I know it's going to get lost in the huge thread...and it will be easy for my Reaper to find there if they can't find it on the thread. 



BR1MSTON3 said:


> I just knew that by this time I have a word document with all my likes typed out, oh I was wrong


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

Me me me I am sooo in!!


----------



## terri73

I'm in  can't wait!!


----------



## im the goddess

of course I am in. I can't pa Bethene until after work. Now we have to wait month before victim time.


----------



## amyml

I'm in! I'm off to send a PM right now.


----------



## bethene

20 officially signed up already!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Don't forget, everyone...post your Likes/Dislikes list over on the thread for it and also PM your list to bethene when you send her your shipping info! She usually PMs your list to your reaper when it's victim time. That way, if your reaper can't find your list on the L/D thread, they at least have the original in their inbox!

(That is, if that is what bethene is still doing this year!)


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> 20 officially signed up already!


Awesome! I leave for a couple hours and come home to a nice starting amount of future victims/reapers! Come on, everyone!! Join!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Cone join the fun peeps


----------



## Ophelia

*Oh, boy! I'm not exactly sure what you guys were giving me last night, but I need to start saying "no." Today's migraine was not welcome! Now I'm behind on all of the fun SR shenanigans! I need to make up my likes and dislikes, and create a Pinterest page. Oh, the pressure! I'm not sure a month is long enough!

Some days, I hate you all. *


----------



## dbruner

I'm in too!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

WitchyKitty said:


> Don't forget, everyone...post your Likes/Dislikes list over on the thread for it and also PM your list to bethene when you send her your shipping info! She usually PMs your list to your reaper when it's victim time. That way, if your reaper can't find your list on the L/D thread, they at least have the original in their inbox!


Yes, but also keep checking the likes/dislikes lists on the thread because I know I'm not the only one who's edited their list already! After reading other posts, I'm like, " Oh YEAH! I forgot to put that!"


----------



## Terra

Oh yeah - it's time! Count me in and let's just cut the suspense - I'll be making my victim a tombstone. Bet that was a surprise


----------



## Hollows Eva

Ophelia said:


> *Oh, boy! I'm not exactly sure what you guys were giving me last night, but I need to start saying "no." Today's migraine was not welcome! Now I'm behind on all of the fun SR shenanigans! I need to make up my likes and dislikes, and create a Pinterest page. Oh, the pressure! I'm not sure a month is long enough!
> 
> Some days, I hate you all. *


Awwww that so sweet, we hate you to,   <3 
and yes you definatly need to make a Pinterest board


----------



## WitchyKitty

Sublime Nightmare said:


> Yes, but also keep checking the likes/dislikes lists on the thread because I know I'm not the only one who's edited their list already! After reading other posts, I'm like, " Oh YEAH! I forgot to put that!"


Oh, heck yeah, lol, I ever make sure to write on my original list that I sent bethene that my reaper should check the thread because I may make changes, lol.


----------



## im the goddess

Terra said:


> Oh yeah - it's time! Count me in and let's just cut the suspense - I'll be making my victim a tombstone. Bet that was a surprise


I'll happily receive it Terra!


----------



## texaslucky

I want to play again in the Secret Reaper. I am not a big poster, but really want to add to my Halloween stash and also have more fun making things for some other Halloween lover. Will work on my list.


----------



## craftygirl

I'm excited to join the Secret Reaper for the first time! I'll work on my list.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Terra said:


> Oh yeah - it's time! Count me in and let's just cut the suspense - I'll be making my victim a tombstone. Bet that was a surprise


your victim well be one lucky person to have some of your art


----------



## sikntwizted

*pops out of the bushes* I'm in again! Gonna get to the dirty work a little later tonight. *grabs another Jack 'n coke and mosquito netting and crawls back into the bush*


----------



## a_granger

OK, 1st time reaping here I come!! 
Everyone seems to have such a great time with this I just had to jump in too. I'll be working on that list now.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

Well I've added my likes/dislikes----AND changed it about half a dozen times hahaha!!


----------



## printersdevil

Gotta work on my list, too. Just reading all the new lists makes me feel so great!!!!


----------



## printersdevil

Hollows Eva, why don't you go ahead and post your list on the list site. I know you said that you were waiting to see if there are any willing to ship internationally. Maybe it would be easier for people to judge that see what some of you on the other side of the pond want/need. That way size, price and shipping could be sort of looked at. too. Just a thought.

It is such a shame for you not to even sign up. Some of us find such bargains and so many craft things that would sell for a lot, but don't have a whole lot of $ in them. They could. would surely take on International Victims. You guys face the same thing shipping this way.

Come and join the fun!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I am soooo ready for a victim!!! It's going to be a long month! I hope I get a victim that will like some of the things I have collected and put into my reaper stash!! There's one thing in particular that I really, really want to be able to give to my victim. Plus, I'm ready to start crafting or building!!


----------



## eeyore_laments

Im in..... gonna post my likes/dislikes asap. yay I cant wait I got alot of good projects going this year for my victims!!!


----------



## bethene

sorry, I did not mean to post my likes list here, will now go put it in the right thread


----------



## WitchyKitty

...Don't forget to post in the Likes/Dislikes Thread, bethene! 

...nevermind, you fixed it, lol.


----------



## dariusobells

Well it seems we have a merry crew... and the ninja gerbils say they have arranged a treaty with the Squirrels that allows them access to the roof with out combat.. perhaps they can give us a peek at the selection cauldron....


----------



## printersdevil

Selection cauldron???? What? What?

I didn't know about this. Can we get our number for it early? Does it work like the HP sorting hat and take our views into consideration???? We want victims!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

printersdevil said:


> Selection cauldron???? What? What?
> 
> I didn't know about this. Can we get our number for it early? Does it work like the HP sorting hat and take our views into consideration???? We want victims!!!!


Hahaha...my very first though after reading "selection cauldron" was the Sorting Hat, too!! ...Great minds think alike...


----------



## CornStalkers

In In and In!

Love SR! WoooHooo!

Found out they have Southern Tier Pumking in stock at my local distributer and then this!!!!!


----------



## bethene

Aww, shoot. That will teach me to wait until I have my computer and not use my phone!


----------



## Ophelia

WitchyKitty said:


> There's one thing in particular that I really, really want to be able to give to my victim.


*Well, you know...I'm sure that there's someone who would be willing to take that off of your hands. *Ahem!*

And now I'm off to bed, hoping to dream of my list. Even better if it types itself out during the night.*


----------



## Kenneth

YES. SO EXCITED!

First time doing this and i'm super ready to stalk and be stalked.


----------



## bethene

we have 30 officially signed up. And several who have said they want to join but have not messaged me, so we having a great start!!!


----------



## Jules17

Yes, I'm definitely in! Been looking forward to it!


----------



## ajbanz

I am in!!!! Just need to work on my likes/dislikes before sending a pm to Bethene!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## printersdevil

LOL, I just checked into Pinterest and I have several boards being followed by Secret Reaper! Someone is really stalking early.

One of the boards is one I label Ideas for Friends where I just stick things that I think I can use for one of you someday or other friends. This SR is going to be so much FUN!


----------



## WitchyKitty

printersdevil said:


> LOL, I just checked into Pinterest and I have several boards being followed by Secret Reaper! Someone is really stalking early.
> 
> One of the boards is one I label Ideas for Friends where I just stick things that I think I can use for one of you someday or other friends. This SR is going to be so much FUN!


I'm being stalked by a Secret Reaper on my Pinterest, too!!!  Oooooeeeeeeoooooo!!!  Hahaha!


----------



## witchymom

I"Ve tried to reply to this thread like 3 times and OMG it wont let me IM IN! IM IN!


----------



## Ophelia

*PM sent, I am in! Now, off to the likes/dislikes thread. *


----------



## sikntwizted

Must confess...I made a pinterest account specifically for this. Never had one before. Wow, there's some cool stuff there.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

That time again! PM sent! I think this is my 4th year! This just keeps getting better!


----------



## Hollows Eva

printersdevil said:


> LOL, I just checked into Pinterest and I have several boards being followed by Secret Reaper! Someone is really stalking early.
> 
> One of the boards is one I label Ideas for Friends where I just stick things that I think I can use for one of you someday or other friends. This SR is going to be so much FUN!


Lol, now why didn't I think of that. My plan to follow everyone's boards is getting a bit overwhelming. On the other hand, my Pinterest board is now flooded with Halloween pictures, and that's bloody cool.


----------



## witchymom

yeah i went through and followed everyone (i think) LOLOL I'm ' Debbie Callsitlikeiseeit' on pinterest and facebook


----------



## Ophelia

*Hollows Eva, I humbly apologize for misspelling your name in the other thread. Please forgive me!*


----------



## Hollows Eva

You only misspelled "love candy corn"


----------



## printersdevil

Hope everyone lists their Pinterest on their sign-in info


----------



## dariusobells

printersdevil said:


> Selection cauldron???? What? What?
> 
> I didn't know about this. Can we get our number for it early? Does it work like the HP sorting hat and take our views into consideration???? We want victims!!!!


As I understand it (my Gerbilese is a bit rusty) It seems closer to the Goblet of fire than the Sorting hat. They say Bethene throws all the names into a Magic Cauldron and on the appointed night adds just the right mix of this and that and sets it to a magic blaze. The pairings of reaper and victim are spelled out in ghoulish sparks in the air above. Then after she writes down the information she taps it with her wand and a vortex of flame engulfs the names and then subsides leaving the glowing names of the next pairing. 

Seems to be quite the event for ensorceled creatures.. I am told a one eyed bat sells tickets and has rat and raven bouncers at all doors windows vents and chimneys. oh and a particularly nasty shrew near a particular door


----------



## WitchyKitty

We need to get some string lights up in these bushes...time to get festive! We have to get the mood set for our Secret Reaper Halloween fun! Besides, it gets dark over in these bushes on cloudy, moonless nights, so we need some form of lighting so we don't accidentally sit on the ninja gerbils...


----------



## Saki.Girl

this sunday i am heading to enchanted forest looking forward to it for inspiration on Halloween and go in there haunted house should be fun while i wait for a victim 

https://www.enchantedforest.com/


----------



## dariusobells

WitchyKitty said:


> so we don't accidentally sit on the ninja gerbils...



Yes lighting would be good some wil-o-the-whisp would be cool to have floating around.. siting on gerbils with katana's would be a touch, um, uncomfortable....


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I'm in!!! WOOT


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Likes
Day of the Dead
Universal monsters
witchy things
Zombies
♥ bats
Skulls
hand made crafts
Voodoo 
Creepy things 
Graveyard pics/ or miniatures
Villains
bloody is ok

Dislikes 
Blow molds 
Cute things
Clowns 

the theme we are doing this year for our campsite is Day of the dead, we are getting married on halloween but halloween decorations are still cool. I keep them out year round. Love handmade items.

I didn't see a likes and dislikes page so i thought i would post this one. Make it a little easier on my reaper, also Visit my pinterest page if you get stuck (Subject to change from time to time)


----------



## WitchyKitty

moonwitchkitty said:


> I didn't see a likes and dislikes page so i thought i would post this one. Make it a little easier on my reaper, also Visit my pinterest page if you get stuck (Subject to change from time to time)


There is a L/D Thread: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/135694-likes-dislikes-thread-secret-reaper-2014-a.html


----------



## moonwitchkitty

thank you


----------



## Bethany

Terra said:


> Oh yeah - it's time! Count me in and let's just cut the suspense - I'll be making my victim a tombstone. Bet that was a surprise


Well I hope you get MY Name


----------



## Kenneth

Question: when will we receive the name of our victim? Will it be after the August cut off date?


----------



## bethene

Yes, it will be. To draw the names with everyone randomly, I need to have everyone who is going to join, signed up! 
There 39 officially signed up so far


----------



## nhh

Hollows Eva said:


> Oh this is very exiting. I have to start working on my likes/dislike list. I am doing everything different this year, and don't really now what direction to go in yet.
> ( And also I have to wait with my official sign up. Gotta see if theres people who will ship overseas first )


Oh you know we will ship overseas!! 

I'm in!!! I have to work on my lists and then will send all my info to you Bethene at once. But, definitely count me in. And I'll ship overseas, let's just get that out there now. Mwahhahaha


----------



## Hollows Eva

nhh said:


> Oh you know we will ship overseas!!
> 
> I'm in!!! I have to work on my lists and then will send all my info to you Bethene at once. But, definitely count me in. And I'll ship overseas, let's just get that out there now. Mwahhahaha


Fiiiiiiine. Lol. Well you never know and all  I am trying to work on my list, as I'm doing everything differently this year. May not have a party and then what. Maybe a tea party lol. Or a spooky candlelight dinner,,, can't really decide so until then, I'm gonna hang back.


----------



## Ghouliet

I scanned the pages of this thread and did not see Lil Ghouliette so I am signing us up as one again. We always have a great time doing this together.


----------



## bethene

wow, over night no new sign ups!!


----------



## sikntwizted

bethene said:


> wow, over night no new sign ups!!


Surprising, but give it some time. If you run it, they will come!


----------



## im the goddess

where's the Auditor? He always joins in on this one.


----------



## bethene

I posted it on Facebook, so maybe some will see it and come. Grimreaper1962 already saw it, he usually plays. 
I have not seen auditor for a while...


----------



## witchymom

bethene said:


> I posted it on Facebook, so maybe some will see it and come. Grimreaper1962 already saw it, he usually plays.
> I have not seen auditor for a while...


ill let him know in case he missed it, i know hes been busy this summer


----------



## WitchyKitty

I think I'm going to go out of town thrift store shopping today and see if I can find some more goodies, possibly, for my future victim!! (...or myself, lol)
I am just itching to get a victim and start shopping specifically for them!! I keep pre-shopping online to get ideas...bookmarking things a future victim might like, lol, I am going to have a lot of bookmarks on my poor laptop by the time victims are given! Oh, August, why must you be so very far away??


----------



## killerhaunts

ME ME ME!!! Sign me up!

This year's theme: Cirque Du Mort (demented Circus and sideshow with freaks & oddities)

Likes: Just about anything, especially homemade

Dislikes: Cute, vintage Halloween cute


----------



## Ophelia

*August may be far away, WitchyKitty, but September will come flying in like Spooki on her broom. Speaking of...Where's Spooki?

It definitely won't be the same without Auditor mixing drinks for us out here in the bushes, someone needs to set out a bribe of hard cider. I'm sure Darius would welcome some relief!*


----------



## dariusobells

Ophelia said:


> *
> It definitely won't be the same without Auditor mixing drinks for us out here in the bushes, someone needs to set out a bribe of hard cider. I'm sure Darius would welcome some relief!*


Yes it willl get a bit dicey with just one minding the bar i suppose I'll have to wonder over o the cemetery dig up some help.. now about that cider....


----------



## dawnski

Yay, can't wait!


----------



## Bethany

Going to a Make & Take tomorrow. Going to be learing some new things - so that means new things possibly for my victim. 

I set up the bar. help yoursleves!!


----------



## moony_1

I talked to hubs and yes we will be in again for this year! We are excited but the boys are even more excited than us hahaha they have loved opening the reaper gifts the past couple of years! We were discussing what little "local" item we will also incorporate this year....we think our reaper will be getting an extra surprise of some of our favorite local jerky haha


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Went and got my stuff together and reorganized to create a workspace, all set up. Now for a victim!


----------



## bethene

We have 43 now!!


----------



## fenixcelt

I sent mine, ready to go. Hope you got it.


----------



## Always Wicked

soooo.. question since im new to this reaper stuff.. when do we get assigned our poor victim.. when the sign up is over or just anytime between now and then ??


----------



## witchymom

Always Wicked said:


> soooo.. question since im new to this reaper stuff.. when do we get assigned our poor victim.. when the sign up is over or just anytime between now and then ??


sign ups go on for a month. and then we start screaming for victims (if we haven't already) and then victims get assigned


----------



## beautifulnightmare

printersdevil said:


> LOL, I just checked into Pinterest and I have several boards being followed by Secret Reaper! Someone is really stalking early.
> 
> One of the boards is one I label Ideas for Friends where I just stick things that I think I can use for one of you someday or other friends. This SR is going to be so much FUN!


You can also create Secret boards on Pinterest that only you and the people you invite can see! That's where I keep my ideas for my victim!


----------



## bethene

I did that for the mini reaper, and will again for all of them, great idea!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

witchymom said:


> and then we start screaming for victims (if we haven't already)



Let's get it started then!


----------



## WitchyKitty

beautifulnightmare said:


> You can also create Secret boards on Pinterest that only you and the people you invite can see! That's where I keep my ideas for my victim!


I made a secret board for SR ideas on Pinterest last Reaper, as well. It worked out nicely...a board of pins that only I can see, so I can keep all my SR ideas organized!


----------



## bethene

I seem to hear some drunken giggling, and whispers of '' victim, '', I am sure that I will find some glitter in my bushes in the morning . Keep it down a bit, going to bed now!


----------



## doto

Sent my PM to bethene this evening...this makes it official. I am very proud of the items I have made for my victims the last couple years and look forward to making something for someone again.


----------



## texaslucky

Decided I had to fly in and join the fun. I just got my list posted. I am new to all this. I am waiting for 16 yr old to get in from church camp tonight and was talking to printersdevil and she told me I needed to post my likes. This was hard because I have so little. I will use this next month to really think about this and come up with a better plan. I promise Reaper.'

Actually I will be very happy this first year to decorate on my own with having a cemetery in the front yard and some décor inside. We have a great place for a cemetery. So hoping to get things for that. But, again, anything is more and better than where I am now

I would love to come up with one main tombstone and then fill in with others that I pick up. I have been looking at how to make them, but not sure I will have time to take this on.

I have a Pinterest page and will work on it, too.

I can't wait for this to get moving. The mini one was so much fun.

Off to check for others in the bushes and to get a drink of cider.


----------



## Kelloween

.........................................................


----------



## sikntwizted

bethene said:


> I seem to hear some drunken giggling, and whispers of '' victim, '', I am sure that I will find some glitter in my bushes in the morning . Keep it down a bit, going to bed now!


Sorry. Those gerbils challenged me to a drink-off. I lost and had to endure a most evil glitter bombing. I'll try to clean it up, but my head hurts...


----------



## dariusobells

sikntwizted said:


> Sorry. Those gerbils challenged me to a drink-off. I lost and had to endure a most evil glitter bombing. I'll try to clean it up, but my head hurts...


Ohhh never try to drink against the Gerbils they cheat.


----------



## GraveyardQueen

I'm in!! So excited to get my victim!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Got started on a few projects last night, and if my future victim doesn't like such things they can go to my collection WIN WIN  all i can say is they turned out awesome!!


----------



## Spookerstar

Count me in! I live for this time of year when Bethene gets us all together to stalk and be stalked. Now to put together my list...


----------



## Lady Arsenic

I'm in!! This is always so much fun. I started collecting a few things on clearance last year. Maybe next payday I'll start trolling for merchandise! Looking forward to it!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I keep reading everyone's likes and dislikes lists over on the other thread...there are so many of you that I'm alike, "oh, I could get this person this!" or "oh, I could make this person that!". Lol, the waiting for sign ups to be over and victim time to start is agony!! 

Some one get the gerbils over there to see if bethene has started plotting any reaper/victim thoughts yet!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Oh, and whoever ends up being my Reaper, I just made a few small changes in my list, so if you see this and remember, check out my list on the L/D Thread if you get me as a Victim.  I try not to change it too much, but I always get ideas from everyone else's lists as I read them, lol.


----------



## bethene

we now have 53 officially signed up!! whoo hoo!


----------



## Spookerstar

Sent PM to sign up but when I check sent messages it isn't showing. Has that happened to anyone before?


----------



## matrixmom

Likes: Pirate pistols,telescopes, maps,flagshats etc. Skulls, anything homemade too. Anything that will fit into my pirate theme. 
I also need long capes or rich fabrics for a long cape. I really like alot of diff stuff too so whatever catches your fancy thats great too.

Dislikes:. JUST NO GLITTER. TOO MESSY. NO GORE


----------



## matrixmom

Oops sorry this goes in the other thread...


----------



## WitchyKitty

Spookerstar said:


> Sent PM to sign up but when I check sent messages it isn't showing. Has that happened to anyone before?


Maybe your settings got changed somehow. Go to settings, then to general settings, then scroll down to PM settings...then make sure the box for "save a copy of sent PM" is checked.


----------



## bethene

Lots of folks have that issue because of there settings, I get asked about it alot


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

doto said:


> Sent my PM to bethene this evening...this makes it official. I am very proud of the items I have made for my victims the last couple years and look forward to making something for someone again.


I still loooove the columns you made me last year! Whomever gets you as their reaper this year is one lucky victim!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Went shopping today DT has some halloween goodies set out and so does Michaels, will be putting things together oh dear victim who ever you may be you will be spoiled.!!

anyone for a cookie


----------



## a_granger

I thinks the hardest part of all this is going to be not outing my self as a reaper. I love to share pic and get feedback on works in progress. may have to hide my camera for a while


----------



## Spookerstar

WitchyKitty said:


> Maybe your settings got changed somehow. Go to settings, then to general settings, then scroll down to PM settings...then make sure the box for "save a copy of sent PM" is checked.


That was it! Thank you! All fixed now


----------



## WitchyKitty

moonwitchkitty said:


> Went shopping today DT has some halloween goodies set out and so does Michaels, will be putting things together oh dear victim who ever you may be you will be spoiled.!!
> 
> anyone for a cookie
> View attachment 204000


Oooh, me! I want a cookie, please!?! Love me some cookies, lol. I'll share my apple cinnamon doughnuts and apple pie bagels with you for a cookie!!! 

(DT put out some Halloween stuff?! I will have to check back at mine again, they only had a little Fall stuff when I was there last...)


----------



## Ophelia

a_granger said:


> I thinks the hardest part of all this is going to be not outing my self as a reaper. I love to share pic and get feedback on works in progress. may have to hide my camera for a while


*
You can borrow my computer. It hasn't seen Flash for years. (Although, DH now has to use this one regularly, so I see a change on the horizon!  )*


----------



## printersdevil

I think many of us are reading all these lists and thinking about what we could make and send to so many people. This is part of the fun of the Secret Reapers.

I think it would be a cool twist to have one sometime where we chose who we were sending things to. Of course, I really do realize that this would be a logistic nightmare and IF possible at all with only a small group. Imagine the fun though and the very different twist of this. LOL

Yes, I am bored tonight and my mind is running amuck!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Amuck!!! Amuck, amuck, amuck, amuck...


----------



## Hilda

WitchyKitty said:


> Amuck!!! Amuck, amuck, amuck, amuck...


ROFL!!!!!!!! I am laughing so hard!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

*would be cool to have a victim that you could hand deliver the package too. Be a extra suprise*


----------



## im the goddess

moonwitchkitty said:


> Got started on a few projects last night, and if my future victim doesn't like such things they can go to my collection WIN WIN  all i can say is they turned out awesome!!


 I'll take them if your victim isn't the type. I love everything you make.



Mistress of the Abyss said:


> I still loooove the columns you made me last year! Whomever gets you as their reaper this year is one lucky victim!!


Doto, are you going to take a road trip to CO to deliver columns to me too?



moonwitchkitty said:


> Went shopping today DT has some halloween goodies set out and so does Michaels, will be putting things together oh dear victim who ever you may be you will be spoiled.!!
> 
> anyone for a cookie
> View attachment 204000


Those cookies are gorgeous.



a_granger said:


> I thinks the hardest part of all this is going to be not outing my self as a reaper. I love to share pic and get feedback on works in progress. may have to hide my camera for a while


 you can make a private album in the albums section of your page, and invite people to view it. I did that last year.


----------



## a_granger

im the goddess said:


> you can make a private album in the albums section of your page, and invite people to view it. I did that last year.


Very clever Goddess! 
Thank you, I may have to try that.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

I'll probably take a crack at it again. Need to get my information pulled together.


----------



## Kelloween

Dr. Phibes said:


> I'll probably take a crack at it again. Need to get my information pulled together.


well, hurry up!


----------



## Bethany

a_granger said:


> I thinks the hardest part of all this is going to be not outing my self as a reaper. I love to share pic and get feedback on works in progress. may have to hide my camera for a while


I can send you my emal address & you can send pics to me, IF I'm not your victim.


----------



## Bethany

moonwitchkitty said:


> *would be cool to have a victim that you could hand deliver the package too. Be a extra suprise*


I'd make them lunch or dinner if they delivered in person.  At least a margarita!


----------



## hallorenescene

wouldn't miss this. need to review my likes and dislikes thread.


----------



## bethene

Gotta keep this on the first page


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

I would LOVE to be able to hand deliver gifts!!!! Then you could give extra gifts since you wouldn't be paying for shipping.


----------



## Ghouliet

I always have so much fun with secret reaper. My boxes never look as exciting as some I have seen, but I do ok on content. lol


----------



## bethene

there is one person who asks for hand delivery, but I could only make it work out one time, due to no one being close enough that was signed up! 

Ghouliet, you make me a couple of things a few years ago, that I LOVE , I use the table runner every day on my china cabinet, with my year around Halloween/witch display, and the pillow cases, I use one every day, I use 2 pillows at night, and always, one is one you made me,.


----------



## printersdevil

Getting to go to MNT is almost like having hand delivered gifts once a month. It would be so neat to have a big gathering sometime at a set time and place and see how many of us could attend. 

I treasure all the things I have received in Reapers. I still have some (faded now) JOL lights hanging on my screened porch from one of my first Reapers. I also cherish many other items. Some I have forgotten who sent them (bad memory only). I always use a big candelabra with purple glitter roses and a large altered JOL plastic pail from bethene, a wonderful, wonderful witch from someone I forgot who--she is one of my favs. And the list goes on and on. 

I still have the cackling witch head out that I got this year in the Valentines Reaper. She is so special and my little Doxie Lulu jumps and plays everytime she hears her.And all the fortune teller stuff decorates our witchy computer room. It is just dying to be used this year and came from booswife02 in the mini reaper. So many wonderful memories from friends.

I also have a wonder small witches teapot from spookilicious mama that was one of the first Pay It Forward gifts. It also stays out year round. 

I LOVE THIS PLACE!


----------



## witchymom

yes, i love all my stuff too! the charlie brown halloween pillow cases have spots year round on my bed, and my sons bed LOLOLOL, and i have a lucy witch i love, and glitter candles and so much more!


----------



## bethene

I have so many wonderful gifts, from secret reapers that I joined in before I ran them. Some people who aren't even around the forum any more, but I will never forget them, I open my totes every Halloween, and remember.... I have a large sign from the '' other '' Halloween forum, who also used to run a Sr, it is great, the name of my campground haunt was 'Whispers In The Park''. Have not used it in a while, but I will need to again, to show you all, and just because of the thoughtful gift it is.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Okay, so, I've never done this before, but would like to! After everyone sends in their lists, Bethene, do you just tell everyone who their victim is?


----------



## im the goddess

LoveAndEyeballs said:


> Okay, so, I've never done this before, but would like to! After everyone sends in their lists, Bethene, do you just tell everyone who their victim is?


Yes, after sign up is over, Bethene busies herself with matching victims and reapers. Se will email you your victim's name and address. She sends your information to another reaper.


----------



## im the goddess

I have some really fun ideas depending on who I get as a victim. I can't wait.


----------



## bethene

we are up to 59 now!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Woot so happy, I think we will have a great turnout this year


----------



## WitchyKitty

Don't forget, if you have signed up, you need to go post your Likes/Dislikes list over on the L/D thread if you haven't already!!!


----------



## Bethany

Ok any one want to come over for dinner?


----------



## hallorenescene

sorry Bethany, but i'll pass on dinner, I had such a delicious cookie, it killed my appetite.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Well Well Well Looky what I found here!!!! Hmmmmm thinking I may join again Ill keep you posted Bethene! You always do such an amazing job with this *

*Spooki flys off to pull her Boa's, Martini glasses and extra purple glitter out of storage and to install her new broom GPS just in case she decides to join she will be ready to scope out and any forum members house should she need to get clues or possibly steal.....ahem borrow a cool prop that said forum member might be making.*


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Well Well Well Looky what I found here!!!! Hmmmmm thinking I may join again Ill keep you posted Bethene! You always do such an amazing job with this *
> 
> *Spooki flys off to pull her Boa's, Martini glasses and extra purple glitter out of storage and to install her new broom GPS just in case she decides to join she will be ready to scope out and any forum members house should she need to get clues or possibly steal.....ahem borrow a cool prop that said forum member might be making.*


Was wondering when we would see you grace these pages! Good to see you


----------



## hallorenescene

do join spooki, we can always use another stalker.


----------



## hauntfordad

I'm not sure if my PM to Bethene is going through. It doesn't show in my sent mail.


----------



## frogkid11

Bethany, are you decorating for the season already or just having a fantastic dinner party ??? LOL


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

hauntfordad said:


> I'm not sure if my PM to Bethene is going through. It doesn't show in my sent mail.


I couldn't see my sent messages either, but somebody told me to go to Settings to fix it, but from there, I can't remember. Can anyone else help out?


----------



## im the goddess

There is a selection to save a copy of all sent messages in your sent folder. It is not the default setting. Hope that helps.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Sublime Nightmare said:


> I couldn't see my sent messages either, but somebody told me to go to Settings to fix it, but from there, I can't remember. Can anyone else help out?


Go to setting, general settings, then scroll down to PM settings and make sure the box for saving a copy of sent messages is checked.


----------



## Bethany

frogkid11 said:


> Bethany, are you decorating for the season already or just having a fantastic dinner party ??? LOL


Due to needing The Husband to run electrical & put in outlets, install hooks in ceilings throughout the house, I am decorating.  Having never decorated this house, nothing is set for what I need, so doing a little at a time.  We are still getting settled from the move & I really need to get that done too!! Hopefully next year I won't have to start until Sept. 1.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hmmm...awfully quiet in here today... We need more people to sign up! Come on, guys, it's so much fun! Sign up! Sign up! Sign up!!!
This little Reaper will cry if you don't sign up, because the more, the scarier!!









There are more crickets in bethene's bushes today than stalkers...I made some super yummy homemade fresh peach streusel coffee cake...I will share with you...if you come join the fun...I even have vanilla ice cream to put on top of it...you know you want some...


----------



## lisa48317

Yay! Count me in!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Oh, yay! A new sign up! Someone to share my cake with! 

Lets get some more!!


----------



## hallorenescene

I already signed up, so do I not get the sign up treat?


----------



## Ophelia

*If there isn't any available for you, Hallo, I can share the zucchini bread DH made, or the gluten free strawberry rhubarb crisp(what little that is left!). Hit me up on Wednesday, I'll probably be bringing in some kettle corn from the farmer's market. *


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

I've watched this page for years and the lovely Mrs. finally made me sign up to get ideas for our haunt. I asked in the other thread about signing up. I think I found it.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

The food above looks tasty.


----------



## hallorenescene

Ophelia, i'll pass on the rubarb anything, but i'll take you up on the zucchini bread. and sweet corn, you bet.
halloweenking, welcome aboard.


----------



## im the goddess

TheHalloweenKing said:


> I've watched this page for years and the lovely Mrs. finally made me sign up to get ideas for our haunt. I asked in the other thread about signing up. I think I found it.


 Glad you decided to join in and join the fun. I would say welcome to the forum, but you've been watching for a while. anyway, WELCOME to the forum.


----------



## im the goddess

WitchyKitty said:


> Hmmm...awfully quiet in here today... We need more people to sign up! Come on, guys, it's so much fun! Sign up! Sign up! Sign up!!!
> This little Reaper will cry if you don't sign up, because the more, the scarier!!
> 
> View attachment 204257
> 
> 
> There are more crickets in bethene's bushes today than stalkers...I made some super yummy homemade fresh peach streusel coffee cake...I will share with you...if you come join the fun...I even have vanilla ice cream to put on top of it...you know you want some...
> 
> View attachment 204258
> View attachment 204331


Witchy, that looks wonderful. Too bad I have to work so much right now, end of our year and audit time, but as soon as that is over, hopefully, I'll be more active on the forum.


----------



## witchymom

im the goddess said:


> Witchy, that looks wonderful. Too bad I have to work so much right now, end of our year and audit time, but as soon as that is over, hopefully, I'll be more active on the forum.


yeah my life is crazy too, not so much time to 'play'....


----------



## Combatdre

I want to sign up!! Is there a thread that shows what kind of stuff people get?? To get an idea of what to create and send??


----------



## witchymom

Combatdre said:


> I want to sign up!! Is there a thread that shows what kind of stuff people get?? To get an idea of what to create and send??


this is the photo thread from last year  

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...highlight=secret+reaper+2013+picture+official


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Welcome new signups! All the food looks yummy! I think I put on 5lbs every year while awaiting my Victim! Y'all are evil! lol


----------



## MummyOf5

dariusobells said:


> Yes it willl get a bit dicey with just one minding the bar i suppose I'll have to wonder over o the cemetery dig up some help.. now about that cider....


I'll give ya a hand, that's my night job! LOL


----------



## WitchyKitty

Combatdre said:


> I want to sign up!! Is there a thread that shows what kind of stuff people get?? To get an idea of what to create and send??


There is also the Likes/Dislikes thread for this event...everyone makes a list of things they want or don't want and post it there for your future victim to go off of.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/135694-likes-dislikes-thread-secret-reaper-2014-a.html


----------



## WitchyKitty

hallorenescene said:


> I already signed up, so do I not get the sign up treat?


Of course you can have some sign up treat!!


----------



## MummyOf5

Ok, gonna jump in on this one. I had so much fun doing all the others 
I'll be posting to the likes thread and pm-ing Bethene in a bit.


----------



## dariusobells

We need Victims!


----------



## witchymom

victim victim victim


----------



## WitchyKitty

I keep wanting to start buying and making things...but I need a victim, first!! Victim, victim, VICTIM!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

we need victim/reaper sign ups. join in all. this is so much fun, we need more. thanks for the treats everyone.


----------



## LadySherry

Count me in. I will pm you a list for official entry.


----------



## Araniella

I'm in! ...My list an PM are on the way.


----------



## bethene

We are up to 70!!!!


----------



## dariusobells

bethene said:


> We are up to 70!!!!


It's going to get crowded down here.. Drink of the night is flaming Pumpkin pie cordial with a chaser of bourbon!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Pumpkin anything sounds good to me!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I can't stand the wait for a victim!! I am dying to know what the likes and dislikes are going to be for mine! I have all these ideas for things to make and a bin of possible Reaper goodies that I wonder if my future victim will have a use for ( I really hope they will!!!!!)...it's killing me, lol. I keep reading the current posted lists and thinking to myself, "Will this person be my victim? Maybe that person will be my victim...Oooh, it would be awesome if this one will be my victim!"


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Victim Victim Victim!!!!


----------



## printersdevil

Witchykitty, I am doing the same thing. It is going to be a long several weeks oatiently waiting. Scratch that, no one is going to be PATIENTLY waiting. lol


----------



## Araniella

Yup...just signed up this afternoon...and I'm ready for my victim NOW!


----------



## Bethany

I looked at someone's Pinterest board & found something I made pinned on it!! Plus they want something else I make..... Hope I get them  

Getting the rest of my candles for the candelabras done. Need 30 to complete the other 2.  Making good progress. 

FYI in case you all didn't know, the glue sticks that you buy at Dollar General (mini) glow under black light.  30 of my candles will be white & only have the hot glue dripping down the sides - no painting of the drips. They'll be going in the garage


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Yep, I've found some of my pictures on there, too. It's very flattering to think someone likes your work enough to save the picture for inspiration.


----------



## nhh

BTW - Officially signed up. PM in, Likes in. Ready for a victim. Must start shopping and creating!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

reapers, 
creapers,
peepers, 
jeapers,
keepers,
that is what we are.


----------



## Sidnami

Looks like I'm going to sign up again. Always fun as usual.


----------



## BR1MSTON3




----------



## bethene

we are off to a great start again this year, 

I have found things I made on peoples pinterest page also, it does warm the cockles of the heart!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Everyone here is so talented, of course y'all will show up on Pinterest!!


----------



## JustWhisper

I am in and Bethene has my PM. I will be back when the victim's names are released. I have to go chew my nails for a couple weeks.


----------



## Kelloween

Bump.......................................


----------



## WitchyKitty

I think I may deliver my Victim's gift via Pony this year...









(I heart Ponies!)
(...especially Rainbow Dash!)


----------



## kittyvibe

Sent my PM :3 /laughs evilly like Mr Burns /hoooohooohooohaaahaaahaaa


----------



## pumpkinking30

I'm in. Finally got around to signing up.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Ok, pics not working like normal here


----------



## BR1MSTON3

I think I will get my victim a secret reaper statue!





http://www.abaxion.com/ut832.htm


----------



## hallorenescene

surprisingly mild for this time of sign ups. where's the glitter? the gerbils? the tents filled with wild cheers? 

victumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictumvictum

there, that should get things going


----------



## bethene

Yeah, it has been pretty quiet, no glitter to sweep up in the morning!


----------



## Saki.Girl

BR1MSTON3 said:


>


Omg I love this


----------



## Rclsu13

Im in!! Third time around, so exciting when you get that package!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Don't forget, if you signed up, you need to post your likes and dislikes in the http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/135694-likes-dislikes-thread-secret-reaper-2014-a.html


----------



## matrixmom

Terra said:


> Oh yeah - it's time! Count me in and let's just cut the suspense - I'll be making my victim a tombstone. Bet that was a surprise


Didn't see that one coming. Kinda like the April fools thing too lol


----------



## sikntwizted

matrixmom said:


> Didn't see that one coming.


It'd be more of a scare if she didn't. Though I can tell you from receiving one that it is a true masterpiece. I keep it on my mantle and make offers to it on a weekly basis. It gives me inspiration to wake up daily. Or it just looks really cool and is awesome.


----------



## kmeyer1313

Yay - I'm in! Just gonna make up my likes/dislikes list to post & send the PM to Bethany.....

I had a great time with this last year....so I'm psyched!

So this means the cards list is starting up soon too, right? That amps up the Halloween spirit for me too....


----------



## WitchyKitty

kmeyer1313 said:


> Yay - I'm in! Just gonna make up my likes/dislikes list to post & send the PM to Bethany.....
> 
> I had a great time with this last year....so I'm psyched!
> 
> So this means the cards list is starting up soon too, right? That amps up the Halloween spirit for me too....


Send your PM to bethene, not Bethany! bethene is the person in charge of this reaper!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Yay! More sign ups!! Maybe we can get this party in the bushes really going now!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

I've been waffling coz we have so much going on but I know I would be mad later if I didn't.

I'm IN!


----------



## MummyOf5

WitchyKitty said:


> I think I may deliver my Victim's gift via Pony this year...
> 
> View attachment 204606
> 
> 
> (I heart Ponies!)
> (...especially Rainbow Dash!)


OMG! My 17yr old son is a Bronie, he would love that


----------



## WitchyKitty

MummyOf5 said:


> OMG! My 17yr old son is a Bronie, he would love that


 Awesome!! Ponies are awesome!!! MLP-FIM is quite an addiction for me, lol.


----------



## bethene

We are up to 78!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

bethene said:


> We are up to 78!!!!


Sweet come on guys lets brake 85 by Friday


----------



## RCIAG

Am I too late? I should backread. BRB.


----------



## CreepySpiders

Sign me up! la la la laaa.


----------



## RCIAG

RCIAG said:


> Am I too late? I should backread. BRB.


OK, I'm back & I'm in!! I'm sending my info to bethene ASAP!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

whoot that means were up to 80 come on 5 more people by Friday you know you want to join the fun peeps


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Bethene - I looked in my sent box today to copy and paste my likes/dislikes in the thread, and it's not there. I sent it several days ago, so I just want to be sure you got it! (I mentioned this in the other thread, but forgot to reply directly to you.)


----------



## Araniella

Hmm...wondering what year or round we had the most reapers. Participation is looking pretty respectable so far....and a bit more time to go. Exciting! Love this time of year.


----------



## nhh

Can I add that if I were to be soooo very lucky to have Terra as a reaper, that I would like a tombstone? I'm easy.


----------



## BR1MSTON3




----------



## Sublime Nightmare

nhh said:


> Can I add that if I were to be soooo very lucky to have Terra as a reaper, that I would like a tombstone? I'm easy.


I think everyone feels that way! Terra, I could use a Poe tombstone. Just sayin'!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

Thank you very much.


----------



## im the goddess

I'm waiting for you!


----------



## Saki.Girl

im the goddess said:


> I'm waiting for you!


i want this skull as a tattoo


----------



## guttercat33

WHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPy let the reapin begin


----------



## printersdevil

Okay guys, I have a question. My older sister is one of my biggest Halloween supporters. She is always with me when I am out thrifting and is always on the lookout for things for me. She is my right arm in decorating and helping me host my parties especially the Be WITCHY one. Anyway she has had a rough few years with her husband being confined to a nursing home for the past almost 3 years and finally losing him in February. Then her health crashed and she has been in the hospital several times since then. She is on the mend now and looking and doing like herself again.

We just got her moved into a bigger place and I have spent everyday with her for the past three to four weeks helping her unpack and decorate. Today we were working on her very ample Christmas and other decorations trying to organize them and store them with easy access. She looked at me and said, "I wish I could be in one of those Reaper things. I wish I knew people to do something like that with where we could do it without a computer." 

She doesn't use a computer and doesn't even have or want a smart phone. She went one to remind me of years ago the year that our daddy died when we did numerous swaps on other boards. Barbara, my younger sister, my daughter and I all took part in an Advent Swap where you did 25 gifts for someone. Daddy's health crashed around Thanksgiving and we spent all of December with him in the hospital. Every evening we all had a small package from a virtual stranger to help us get a little joy out of the season. 

She said that that was such a wonderful outlet during our grief and she was right. She went on to point out that although she decorates for all other holidays, she has never done much for Halloween since we do so much at my place and she is such a big part of it. Again the past three falls she was really tied down with my BIL in the nursing home, too.

This got me to thinking about how neat it would be to have a Secret Reaper for her as a surprise. Would anyone object to my doing that? I would gladly take on sending out the gift for her to her victim. The only problem that I have is how to go about this. Since she does not "do computers" I don't know how to go about it. I could get all the info added for her and even do a screen name. The downfall would be that there would be no history of posts to stalk and there would not be a lot to add to. I definitely don't want to spoil the fun for someone because I know that the stalking and the hunt for info is much of the fun. However, I would gladly add any info for her potential Reaper that they wanted to know. I could sort of be the "proxy" for her. Is this dumb? Too much of burden for you guys? Unacceptable?

If this was done, I would not tell her a thing about it until the Reaper package arrived in order to surprise her. I would be willing to answer questions directly from her potential Reaper or whatever was needed. Just a thought and something that I think would be a great way to help her get through the upcoming seasons that will be so difficult being the first of all the holidays without her husband of almost 49 years. They would have celebrated their 49th anniversary on July 31.

She is truly starting over with a new home, and I thought this would be fun for her. Some of you weigh in on this and let me know what you think and how it might be best done if it is agreeable for me to do this.


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> Okay guys, I have a question. My older sister is one of my biggest Halloween supporters. She is always with me when I am out thrifting and is always on the lookout for things for me. She is my right arm in decorating and helping me host my parties especially the Be WITCHY one. Anyway she has had a rough few years with her husband being confined to a nursing home for the past almost 3 years and finally losing him in February. Then her health crashed and she has been in the hospital several times since then. She is on the mend now and looking and doing like herself again.
> 
> We just got her moved into a bigger place and I have spent everyday with her for the past three to four weeks helping her unpack and decorate. Today we were working on her very ample Christmas and other decorations trying to organize them and store them with easy access. She looked at me and said, "I wish I could be in one of those Reaper things. I wish I knew people to do something like that with where we could do it without a computer."
> 
> She doesn't use a computer and doesn't even have or want a smart phone. She went one to remind me of years ago the year that our daddy died when we did numerous swaps on other boards. Barbara, my younger sister, my daughter and I all took part in an Advent Swap where you did 25 gifts for someone. Daddy's health crashed around Thanksgiving and we spent all of December with him in the hospital. Every evening we all had a small package from a virtual stranger to help us get a little joy out of the season.
> 
> She said that that was such a wonderful outlet during our grief and she was right. She went on to point out that although she decorates for all other holidays, she has never done much for Halloween since we do so much at my place and she is such a big part of it. Again the past three falls she was really tied down with my BIL in the nursing home, too.
> 
> This got me to thinking about how neat it would be to have a Secret Reaper for her as a surprise. Would anyone object to my doing that? I would gladly take on sending out the gift for her to her victim. The only problem that I have is how to go about this. Since she does not "do computers" I don't know how to go about it. I could get all the info added for her and even do a screen name. The downfall would be that there would be no history of posts to stalk and there would not be a lot to add to. I definitely don't want to spoil the fun for someone because I know that the stalking and the hunt for info is much of the fun. However, I would gladly add any info for her potential Reaper that they wanted to know. I could sort of be the "proxy" for her. Is this dumb? Too much of burden for you guys? Unacceptable?
> 
> If this was done, I would not tell her a thing about it until the Reaper package arrived in order to surprise her. I would be willing to answer questions directly from her potential Reaper or whatever was needed. Just a thought and something that I think would be a great way to help her get through the upcoming seasons that will be so difficult being the first of all the holidays without her husband of almost 49 years. They would have celebrated their 49th anniversary on July 31.
> 
> She is truly starting over with a new home, and I thought this would be fun for her. Some of you weigh in on this and let me know what you think and how it might be best done if it is agreeable for me to do this.



I think it is a fantastic idea


----------



## bethene

ok, I actually have a better idea , how about we all, as reapers, do a small pay it forward thing for her? How would every one feel about that? we have at different times done something similar, like the year NOWHINING was sick and could not join in, we all sent her something little something. any input? then who ever wishes to send something, could message printersdevil for the address. and maybe for some ideas of what kind of things to send her sister, what ya all say????


----------



## Saki.Girl

bethene said:


> ok, I actually have a better idea , how about we all, as reapers, do a small pay it forward thing for her? How would every one feel about that? we have at different times done something similar, like the year NOWHINING was sick and could not join in, we all sent her something little something. any input? then who ever wishes to send something, could message printersdevil for the address. and maybe for some ideas of what kind of things to send her sister, what ya all say????


i am game  count me in


----------



## booswife02

I'm in for helping anyone feel better. Cheer ups are what I do!! Haha... I might not be making things but I can surely come up with a fun gift to put a Halloween smile on her face


----------



## printersdevil

Wow, bethene, that is great, but I don't want to impose. If anyone wanted to do this as a side thing, that would be great. I am already planning to make and do some things for her. I was just thinking that something special would be a great boost to her. Even if she gets only one or two things, I know it would mean a lot. Grief is so hard and today I think her comments made me realize how she is grieving in ways I didn't realize even with being with her so much.

Thanks for the idea and I will gladly add ideas if ANYONE want to do this. Let me know where I should list them if this is done. 

You guys rock!


----------



## bethene

our HF members are so awesome, and the reapers are EXTRA special!! when I send out the victims, I will put a little note into every ones message about it, and those who wish to do it, can contact PD, as long as she gives the ok.


----------



## booswife02

Speaking of Reapings...I MISS YOU GUYS sooo much!!!!!!! I only have internet every now and then at my parents house and I'm having withdrawal symptoms from you guys

Love your idea Bethene!! I'm def sending something so you'll have to pm me an address Printer. I am probably going to be forced out of this Reaping but counting the days til SR2, I'll have a house then


----------



## bethene

are you going to be able to join us in the fun? You have until the 16th of August to sign up, we miss you too, It doesn't seem like the reaper with out you!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I think that sounds like a wonderful idea, printersdevil. Everyone deserves a little cheer up when they are having a rough time. Just let us know an address...I'll send something!  
If you know what types of things she likes, you could PM us a list.


----------



## im the goddess

I'm in too Printersdevil. This will so much fun. Instant Halloween!


----------



## im the goddess

booswife02 said:


> Speaking of Reapings...I MISS YOU GUYS sooo much!!!!!!! I only have internet every now and then at my parents house and I'm having withdrawal symptoms from you guys
> 
> Love your idea Bethene!! I'm def sending something so you'll have to pm me an address Printer. I am probably going to be forced out of this Reaping but counting the days til SR2, I'll have a house then


 we miss seeing you on the forum too BoosWife02.


----------



## bethene

Sorry, booswife I missed the last part of your message. But looking forward to having you in the second reaper


----------



## Saki.Girl

booswife02 said:


> Speaking of Reapings...I MISS YOU GUYS sooo much!!!!!!! I only have internet every now and then at my parents house and I'm having withdrawal symptoms from you guys
> 
> Love your idea Bethene!! I'm def sending something so you'll have to pm me an address Printer. I am probably going to be forced out of this Reaping but counting the days til SR2, I'll have a house then


big big reaper hugs sweetie we look forward to having you back soon


----------



## printersdevil

Misssssss youuuuuuuu booswife! Live with only a little Internet???? That could be very relaxing or very traumatic!!! Enjoy your family and the rest.


----------



## kittyvibe

post some likes/dislikes, I might be able to come up with something


----------



## printersdevil

As requested here is a list of things that my sister likes. She does not like scary, bloody or gory. She won't even watch a horror or scary show.

Babo’s (Barbara) Likes and Dislikes
Likes:
Pumpkins and JOLs---non scary
Halloween or fall village scene or any fall decorating items, especially love scarecrows and cornucopias
Have nothing for outside except a couple of small scarecrows that sit on bench
Traditional Halloween things and loves the vintage look which brings back so many memories. Also love others than vintage ones, too. Love ghosts, witches, bats, cats, skeletons
Candles with battery lights (not the bloody ones, please) Loves all candles and candelabras
Halloween wreath for door or outside
She always loves all the signs that hang or sit around the house. 
Her nickname is Babo and this year she will be Madame Babo at our party as a fortune teller.
Has five long narrow windows across the front of her new apartment. Two are in dining/kitchen area and three in living area. They are only about 15 inches wide, but some décor for them would be cool.
She does not do gory or scary at all. She is always some sort of witch for my all female party, but borders on the kind and gentle ones. 
Lights in any color to decorate with inside or outside
Has a metal rural looking mailbox on a post.

She is much like me and enjoys thrift store and Goodwill stuff as much as new. We spend a lot of time looking through these stores and both spend way too much money in them. New, used or repurposed is great.

I know that she will be amazed and appreciative of anything at all. 

you guys are awesome. I don't want to post an address here, but if you want it, just PM me and I will send it to you. The list just reflects general likes and things that she has like the type of mailbox and windows. I am just trying to give a feel for you of things. She has never really decorated for Halloween in recnt years. They used to travel and she did their trailer up with JOLs and colored lights.


----------



## bethene

I think it would be a good idea to wait until after the deadline to mail her things, , just like she was part of the real reaper, I think there are some good ideas on her list, as I said before, I will tell people about it via the victim message, and we will go from there,


----------



## BR1MSTON3

bethene said:


> ok, I actually have a better idea , how about we all, as reapers, do a small pay it forward thing for her? How would every one feel about that? we have at different times done something similar, like the year NOWHINING was sick and could not join in, we all sent her something little something. any input? then who ever wishes to send something, could message printersdevil for the address. and maybe for some ideas of what kind of things to send her sister, what ya all say????


I would absolutely love to help!


----------



## Araniella

Such a nice idea for your sister Printers Devil. This will be so much fun. I definitely want to make something and send it her way.


----------



## booswife02

I'm calling the wreath  I already have an idea for her door wreath


----------



## screamqueen2012

printersdevil....i'd love to be involved, just let me know ...



printersdevil said:


> Okay guys, I have a question. My older sister is one of my biggest Halloween supporters. She is always with me when I am out thrifting and is always on the lookout for things for me. She is my right arm in decorating and helping me host my parties especially the Be WITCHY one. Anyway she has had a rough few years with her husband being confined to a nursing home for the past almost 3 years and finally losing him in February. Then her health crashed and she has been in the hospital several times since then. She is on the mend now and looking and doing like herself again.
> 
> We just got her moved into a bigger place and I have spent everyday with her for the past three to four weeks helping her unpack and decorate. Today we were working on her very ample Christmas and other decorations trying to organize them and store them with easy access. She looked at me and said, "I wish I could be in one of those Reaper things. I wish I knew people to do something like that with where we could do it without a computer."
> 
> She doesn't use a computer and doesn't even have or want a smart phone. She went one to remind me of years ago the year that our daddy died when we did numerous swaps on other boards. Barbara, my younger sister, my daughter and I all took part in an Advent Swap where you did 25 gifts for someone. Daddy's health crashed around Thanksgiving and we spent all of December with him in the hospital. Every evening we all had a small package from a virtual stranger to help us get a little joy out of the season.
> 
> She said that that was such a wonderful outlet during our grief and she was right. She went on to point out that although she decorates for all other holidays, she has never done much for Halloween since we do so much at my place and she is such a big part of it. Again the past three falls she was really tied down with my BIL in the nursing home, too.
> 
> This got me to thinking about how neat it would be to have a Secret Reaper for her as a surprise. Would anyone object to my doing that? I would gladly take on sending out the gift for her to her victim. The only problem that I have is how to go about this. Since she does not "do computers" I don't know how to go about it. I could get all the info added for her and even do a screen name. The downfall would be that there would be no history of posts to stalk and there would not be a lot to add to. I definitely don't want to spoil the fun for someone because I know that the stalking and the hunt for info is much of the fun. However, I would gladly add any info for her potential Reaper that they wanted to know. I could sort of be the "proxy" for her. Is this dumb? Too much of burden for you guys? Unacceptable?
> 
> If this was done, I would not tell her a thing about it until the Reaper package arrived in order to surprise her. I would be willing to answer questions directly from her potential Reaper or whatever was needed. Just a thought and something that I think would be a great way to help her get through the upcoming seasons that will be so difficult being the first of all the holidays without her husband of almost 49 years. They would have celebrated their 49th anniversary on July 31.
> 
> She is truly starting over with a new home, and I thought this would be fun for her. Some of you weigh in on this and let me know what you think and how it might be best done if it is agreeable for me to do this.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

I was going to suggest the same thing when I first read PD's message, bethene! My dad passed away last September, and decorating for Halloween really helped me find a sense of normalcy as I was grieving and handling his affairs. This year, I know it will help me again as the one year anniversary comes up. I would love to help barrage your sister with reaper gifts, PrintersDevil!


----------



## MummyOf5

I am SO in for the pay it forward for PrintersDevil's sister! Doing a copy and paste of the list to save it to my computer


----------



## a_granger

victim victim victim


love the ideas for printer's sister!!! I would be very happy to contribute bit of happiness to her Halloween.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

booswife02 said:


> I'm calling the wreath  I already have an idea for her door wreath


See, I was thinking of calling the Madame Babo sign, have an idea for that so I might just do that! *Ahem* I call the Madame Babo sign!


----------



## Bethany

bethene said:


> ok, I actually have a better idea , how about we all, as reapers, do a small pay it forward thing for her? How would every one feel about that? we have at different times done something similar, like the year NOWHINING was sick and could not join in, we all sent her something little something. any input? then who ever wishes to send something, could message printersdevil for the address. and maybe for some ideas of what kind of things to send her sister, what ya all say????


I was also a suprise receiver with House Warming gifts on reaper.  
I'll send a little somethin', somethin.


----------



## bethene

See?? Reapers are the most generous of haunters!! You guys absolutely rock!!


----------



## booswife02

Oooo love the Madame Babo Sign idea Br1mston3!


----------



## im the goddess

Ooooo, I have several things in mind for this. This will be fun.


----------



## kmeyer1313

count me in for the secret reaping for printersdevil's sister too......


----------



## frogkid11

I would like to help out her sister as well. Just so I don't miss out on any communications, are we going to continue discussing it here in the SR thread or are we moving it to the Pay It Forward? Just don't want to miss out.


----------



## DebBDeb

*WOOHOOEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Secret Reaper 2014, I'M IN AND CANNOT WAIT!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Lol, it sounds like printersdevil's sister is going to get a ton of little gifts in the mail come late August! I can imagine her poor mailman, hahaha!


----------



## Araniella

I was thinking the same thing WitchyKitty. Both she and her mailman are in for a surprise!


----------



## Halloween Scream

Whoo hoo I'm in! It has become an annual tradition for me to read through the SR discussion/sign up, and the likes/dislikes thread on my way back from our camping trip. It always helps make leaving my family and the summer wind down a little easier. Haven't thought about Halloween as much as I usually do so far this year, but this gets me in the mood to start!


----------



## bethene

Frogkid11,don't worry, I am going to send everyone note about it when I send out the victims, so all the reapers know, because not everyone keeps up with the thread. 


We are up to 86!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

bethene said:


> Frogkid11,don't worry, I am going to send everyone note about it when I send out the victims, so all the reapers know, because not everyone keeps up with the thread.
> 
> 
> We are up to 86!!


way to go peeps we hit over 85 by friday whoot now lets go big and hit 100 by monday


----------



## printersdevil

Just sent bethene her addy and she will send it out when asked for it/


----------



## bethene

Everyone, what I am going to do is this :

When I send you your victim I will send a note about Printer's sister, so we all get on the same page at the same time, and she gets a real secret reaper experience. Then you can message me for her address and send her a surprise reaper gift.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

This is so exciting, already working on it and it is coming together so well!


----------



## Saki.Girl

BR1MSTON3 said:


> This is so exciting, already working on it and it is coming together so well!


to cool  i have some stuff ready to go for her also


----------



## MummyOf5

I have some things to send her already as well, just got to get them out of my totes and get a box for them. Gonna look over the list again and see what else I can get together for her


----------



## bethene

I will go through my totes also, and see what I have. I am going to be down sizing certain areas, so I might have a few things. 

Printer, does your sister wish to start decorating out side? I know you said she doesn't have much...


----------



## printersdevil

She would probably love that. Again, she is not into scary or gory. She has a cute place and a nice size front year with a cool decorating are under the small windows that I listed in the list. It is a sort of concrete area where she has some plants. It is only about 2 or 2 1/2 foot deep but probably 18 or so feet wide. She also has a drive down alley with a covered carport and a small patio outside the door. I was sort of looking around and I guess was guilty looking this afternoon. She asked what I was doing and I said I was checking out where she could put her Christmas and Easter stuff. LOL I am trying to keep my mouth shut so this is a big surprise.

It is a duplex and so a nice size yard.


----------



## bethene

LOL, quick thinking!! I found a couple indoor goodies today while scoping out my reaper stash to see exactly what I have , in preparation for my victim. I will need to go through my totes, I might come up with something for her yard too


----------



## LairMistress

Count me in for sending something to PD's sister, too. Unfortunately in past years, I've only been able to send to just my reaper, and not to other list members who were getting surprises. I wished that I could, but I'm just now back on my feet financially from the divorce.

Her list seems very easy. I am sure that I have cute and/or vintage looking things for her, and those are always easy to find or make, too.

I also can't wait for someone to properly stalk, because I have some ideas, but I'm not sure if they will like them...cause I don't know who THEY are yet! haha I know, we're all in that boat right now. I picked up a few things that I haven't posted about, that will be base pieces for crafts. I just have to wait for a name so I know what to add to them.


----------



## printersdevil

I understand the itchy feeling to get our victims names. I have picked up several things this week that I hope I can use for my vic. The things just screamed at me from the shelves. If they don't fit this victim, I will probably use as PIF gifts or wait until the next reaper.


----------



## bethene

thats why I was going through my stash, because I too am excited about being able to stalk some one. I wanted to see what might work for different people, ......what I have for certain crafts, so if I needed anything I knew, so I can look for sales, clearance, or thrift store to have more for my victim


----------



## printersdevil

The things I found were at Goodwill so I do need to pick up some things to make them work. I also got some great things today that I can use for me and also for potential victims if they are into witches, fortune tellers, etc. LOL

Temps the next two days are supposed to be in triple digits with heat index at 105, so I may stay in and work on things inside the air conditioned house. LOL


----------



## bethene

if we are going to hit 100 reapers like Saki wants,, we are off to a slow start, come one gang, who else wants to play


----------



## im the goddess

printersdevil said:


> LOL I am trying to keep my mouth shut so this is a big surprise.


If I know anything about the peeps on HF, she is in for a huge surprise. Does she have ample storage for what is about to hit her? You know each of us will send more than one thing. Some will send much more than one thing. That's right Saki, I'm talking about you!


----------



## Zombiesmash

I will gladly put something together for your sister printer! That's a marvelous idea. So I know we aren't sending things to her until victim time. Do we need to PM you printer for her shipping address?


----------



## bethene

You can pm me for it. I figured that I am used to sending multiple messages, and also, that way Printer will be surprised also on how many send to her sister


----------



## bethene

I can't believe how quiet it is here, no ninja gerbils, feather boas, or glitter bombs to be seen. And I have not been bribed with chocolate yet.


----------



## im the goddess

I bought a purple feather boa at Dollar Tree last night. Does that count?


----------



## BR1MSTON3

bethene said:


> I can't believe how quiet it is here, no ninja gerbils, feather boas, or glitter bombs to be seen. And I have not been bribed with chocolate yet.


I have been busy in my workshop making a fortune teller sign!


----------



## Saki.Girl

i have been busy cutting out 20 voodoo doll now hand sewing them they will be christmas garland when i am done


----------



## bethene

We have had no new sign ups today


----------



## Hilda

bethene said:


> We have had no new sign ups today


Well, we can't let that happen! Sign me up!


----------



## Kelloween

Come one, come all! Join the fun!


----------



## bethene

Yay!! At least one person signed up, Yay Hilda!!


----------



## printersdevil

Let's get this party started!!! Come on YOU know you want to join us. What is the specialty drink for the night? We need to plan a sneak attack at bethene's. Shhh...she just posted so she won't be expecting this. We can probably get in a window somewhere.


----------



## im the goddess

I'm drinking Pinot Evil wine. Who wants some.


----------



## hallorenescene

I'm the goddess, i'll try some. hope it doesn't put me to sleep.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Ah, I was gone all day...first, I helped my mom move some stuff, then we went out of town. I just got home...now, I have to go straight to bed, as I work in the early am. Just thought I'd peek in to see what's going on and to say, "Hi"!!  
Hopefully, we will get some more sign ups!!! It may have seemed slow today, but we still have a lot of time left for people to join, so let's just keep on recruiting!! 

 If your are still on the ledge about joining, just do it! It's sooooo much fun!!


----------



## Zombiesmash

Well today I finally got out and went through my tubs of Halloween. Mainly to pull things for potential Reapers and Pay It Forwards, but also to remind myself what NOT to buy as stuff starts making its way to stores. I swear, if one could eat creepy cloth, spiderwebbing or Dollar Tree rats/crows/spiders, I'd be prepared for an apocalypse.

I did get some great ideas for projects, though! I'm excited.


----------



## Ophelia

*Geez, you lose internet for a couple of days, and look what happens! HF and SR pulling together to make sure that PrintersDevil's sister has a fantastic Halloween! It may be the ale, but I just want to say how much I appreciate all of you, and what you do!

PD, I will certainly be sending something your sister's way. It may not be of the caliber of Saki or BR1MSTON3, but I hope that she will like it anyway. What sort of treats does she like? Is she a chocolate girl? Candy corn? Homemade? What does she like to do outside of the holidays?

Bethene thinks it may be quiet, but what she doesn't know is that I've been in town twice within the last week!  Granted, I'm booked solid this week, but I'll be sure to begin stalking anew next Sunday!*


----------



## Palladino

Okay, I'm in. It is too much fun to miss. The hard part is sticking to the $20.


----------



## bethene

Yay, glad to have you back joining the reaper!


----------



## frogkid11

Stacy....where are you, Stacy???? C'mon, sign up for the Secret Reaper (insert evil laughter here).


----------



## Saki.Girl

come peeps lets hit 100 sign ups whoot come join the fun


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ophelia said:


> *Geez, you lose internet for a couple of days, and look what happens! HF and SR pulling together to make sure that PrintersDevil's sister has a fantastic Halloween! It may be the ale, but I just want to say how much I appreciate all of you, and what you do!
> 
> PD, I will certainly be sending something your sister's way. It may not be of the caliber of Saki or BR1MSTON3, but I hope that she will like it anyway. What sort of treats does she like? Is she a chocolate girl? Candy corn? Homemade? What does she like to do outside of the holidays?
> 
> Bethene thinks it may be quiet, but what she doesn't know is that I've been in town twice within the last week!  Granted, I'm booked solid this week, but I'll be sure to begin stalking anew next Sunday!*


she will love what ever you make sweetie


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

What an awesome group! I would like to join


----------



## WitchyKitty

I have a couple things for printersdevil's sister...I can only afford to send some small little gifts, but I hope she will like them, all the same.


----------



## LadySherry

bethene said:


> I can't believe how quiet it is here, no ninja gerbils, feather boas, or glitter bombs to be seen. And I have not been bribed with chocolate yet.


Oh my dearest Bethene, You have no idea what this little mind is coming up with. This attacks will commence when you least expect them. (cough cough ooo the taste of glitter)


----------



## WitchyKitty

*Don't forget, everyone who signed up needs to go post their likes/dislikes list over in the Likes/Dislikes thread!!! Please make it a detailed list, too. The more specific you are, the better it is for your reaper!! If you already posted your list and it's not detailed, you can edit it to make it better. There are still people who have signed up who never posted a list!!!*


----------



## TheEighthPlague

I'm in! (duh!)


----------



## The Red Hallows

I'm in, too.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

I'm in! And now the long horrible wait until my victim is identified! Poe should have done a story about how time slows when you are impatiently waiting for your Reaper Victim assignment. "The Pacing Reaper" or perhaps 'The Reaper and the Victim"?


----------



## printersdevil

Yeah more sign-ups and another Texan! We are almost neighbors!! Welcome Jezebel_Boo!


----------



## bethene

We are up to 91!!!whoo hooo! 
A couple of folks who said that they want to sign up have not messaged me yet!


----------



## Saki.Girl

bethene said:


> We are up to 91!!!whoo hooo!
> A couple of folks who said that they want to sign up have not messaged me yet!


whoot come on peeps lets hit 100 today


----------



## bethene

We only have 3 officially signed up from Canada, where are all our neighbors from the north,,??


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

printersdevil said:


> Yeah more sign-ups and another Texan! We are almost neighbors!! Welcome Jezebel_Boo!


Thanks for the welcome printersdevil! I'm excited to participate


----------



## WitchyKitty

My kitty, Ty, says: 

"Hey you! Yeah, you! Did you sign up for the Secret Reaper, yet?? If you didn't, you should, because it's super fun! Do it right meow!!"









...then, she gets serious when you don't listen to her advice:

"Look into my eyes...deep into my eyes...you are getting sleepy...very sleepy...you will now do as I say: You will join the Secret Reaper and you will send me toys...toys filled with the finest catnip...and treats...I like cheese flavored treats......."









Ty is watching...and waiting...


----------



## frogkid11

Hi Gang,
I'm making some Devils Blood cocktails if any of you would like to join me as we stalk Bethene for our victims. lol


----------



## Hilda

frogkid11 said:


> Hi Gang,
> I'm making some Devils Blood cocktails if any of you would like to join me as we stalk Bethene for our victims. lol
> 
> View attachment 205102


Brilliant darling! Please and thank you!


----------



## bethene

What a beautiful cat, witchy kitty!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Oooo...what a cute little cocktail! I'll have one!!


----------



## printersdevil

Yummy sounding cocktail and precious kitty! Fun and more fun!


----------



## bethene

well, unless we have a bunch sign up over night, we will not hit 100, but we are getting close at least!


----------



## WitchyKitty

That's it!!! Send out the flying monkeys, the ninja gerbils and, bethene, send out your cats!! Hop on your brooms, rev up your hearses and grab your glitter...tonight, we go hunting for Future Reapers!!!!! Onward, fellow Reapers!!


----------



## Squeek

This sounds like fun, count me in!!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

I went to my dollar tree today to see if they had anything good. They only had two end caps of Halloween with some fake rats, bats and spiders. And also a handful ceramic pumpkins. I was just about to leave when I ran across these in a random hanging spot at the back of the store. Haven't figured out what to do with them yet, but I grabbed a couple.


----------



## Squeek

Getting my account all set up. I typed out my whole like and dislikes list for the other thread and couldnt post it, dont have enough posts yet to post my pinterest link.


----------



## Squeek

My sister in law booswife02 is helping me with my first reaping so i cant wait to get a victim!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Squeek said:


> My sister in law booswife02 is helping me with my first reaping so i cant wait to get a victim!


A big welcome to you


----------



## S_Toast

Sent my PM. I've been on the forum a few years but this is my first Secret Reaper. Hooray!


----------



## bethene

Welcome to all you first time reapers!! How fun!


----------



## lizzyborden

Planning to sign up before the deadline. Haven't been around much due to work and lack of internet, but hopefully things will start slowing down a bit after this week. Now I just have to think about my likes and dislikes and sort through my ever-growing stack of Halloween goodies to see what I need or what I have to share. Have several projects started so hopefully I can refine one to meet my future victim's desires.


----------



## thanosstar

signed up and ready


----------



## BR1MSTON3

For new reapers, and old alike, make sure you are putting a detailed list on the likes and dislikes thread. The more detailed the better and easier it is for you reaper!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Yes, please make your lists detailed...there are some in there that are a bit short... We just want to make sure we do the absolute best for our victims and really give them things they will like!!


----------



## frogkid11

bethene, have we hit 100 reapers yet? Seems there are quite a few folks who have recently joined in the program which is so exciting!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I was wondering if we made our weekend goal, myself!! Did we hit 100?!


----------



## bethene

No, we're at 93 right now.......


----------



## beautifulnightmare

starting to get excited here, just a few days and it's August! I've been stalking everyone's Pinterest accounts so it won't be a surprise to my future victim when I stalk them! lol


----------



## bethene

Any one else want to play??


----------



## WitchyKitty

Where the heck is everyone lately?? It's so very quiet in the SR threads. There are many people who usually join the big Reaper...at least, from what I can remember from the year before. I got curious and scrolled back through last years SR discussion thread...at this exact point last year, bethene posted that we were at 108 signed up. Hmmm...where are those other 15 people?!


----------



## WitchyKitty

beautifulnightmare said:


> starting to get excited here, just a few days and it's August! I've been stalking everyone's Pinterest accounts so it won't be a surprise to my future victim when I stalk them! lol


Omgoodness, I am so excited for it to be August! August is the month my Fall/Halloween prep really gets into full swing, that way, I'm ready by Sept.1st, which starts my Fall mania, lol...not to mention, we get our victims in August!!!!!!


----------



## bethene

Well, off the top of my head, spookimama, the auditor, and pumpkin5 have not yet signed up.


----------



## Kelloween

I am here! Hiding from this hot hot hot hot weather! 93? come on ya'll, lets get to 100!


----------



## Bethany

I just sent Pumpkin5 an email.


----------



## bethene

if I don't hear from a few folks I will message them , when it is closer to the dead line.


----------



## printersdevil

I think that spookilicious mama was by earlier and has not decided yet about joining with school starting and all.

We need her and her purple glitter fun!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

witchy, I love your kitty. so pretty. my kitty looks all fluffy like your kitty only black and white. and who are we kidding, I see your kitties fangs, he's a vamp cat for sure. 
frogkid, I would try one of those for sure. they look yummy. 
oh, and I'm a light weight. so look out for flying glitter.


----------



## DieselFreak

Oh why not? Sounds like fun. Sign me up.  I'll send my info in the morning when I can type with two eyes open.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

I can't remember if I already told you for this year, soooo sign me up!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Yay!!! More sign ups! Welcome welcome!!  
A round of drinks and treats for everyone!


----------



## frogkid11

Serving candy corn martinis tonight and hoping the smell entices more to sign up!


----------



## GiggleFairy

_I'm definitely in. I need to get my likes/dislikes together and PM them to you Bethene. YAY!_


----------



## printersdevil

We should be close to 100! Now, if the deadline will HURRY Up so we can have names!!!!


----------



## LairMistress

D'oh! I seriously need to go to bed. I just posted, asking if I accidentally deleted my likes/dislikes post, because I couldn't find it on this thread. Ah, probably because there's a different thread for that. Yeah. Going there now for more editing...


----------



## bethene

Had one more sign up over night, 

Those that want to play don't forget to pm me. I have had a few who said that they want to, but I never got a pm from them.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Hopefully I can participate in this one.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

Yay!!! It's that time of year again  I'm in!!


----------



## sikntwizted

bethene said:


> Those that want to play don't forget to pm me. I have had a few who said that they want to, but I never got a pm from them.


I think I sent one twice. You know, just in case


----------



## im the goddess

BewitchingHalloween said:


> I can't remember if I already told you for this year, soooo sign me up!


 Don't forget, you must PM Bethene to be officially signed up.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

I'm IN!!! Wheeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Oh, this cannot be on page two!!! LOL!

Yay, more sign ups again! So exciting! I am so impatient to find out who my victim will be...and who my reaper will be, for that matter, lol. Will it be you? Or you?! Or...maybe even...YOU!?!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

*How many victims do we have so far?? cant wait to see who I got *


----------



## Woodsy

This will be my FIRST ! I missed last year, to busy !


----------



## texaslucky

Is it time for our victims yet? I am so ready to get started on this. Hurry up already.


----------



## Bethany

Looks like we got a few first timers! Gonna be fun!!

Heard back from Pumpkin5, she isn't joining this one.


----------



## dariusobells

Mggrrwehewmm... sigh.. back to the hedge at last, hop the bar hasn't gone dry but I thought it best not to serve with a severe case of rot gut. but now that Dr Frankenstien has declared me fit I'm lining up Pumpkin spice vodka shots on the casket!


----------



## Saki.Girl

bump so people will see


----------



## printersdevil

I hope those with very short and not specific lists will go back and edit them to give move details. This exchange is so much fun. To all the newbies---welcome. Jump right in and join the fun. We are all a little cra cra here around Secret Reaper time. It truly is MORE fun to be working on all the stalking, and searching for the PERFECT gift or two or four...I get so caught up in the fun that I sometimes forget that I am to receive a Reaper gift, too. So, please, please everyone give us details and post a lot. I know that some newbies don't have a lot of posts for us to read and check out and that is true of some of the ones who have been around awhile as everyone doesn't post as much as some of us. But, it truly makes it more fun (and that and the love of Halloween) is why we do this. The number of posts is not really relevant since some just post thinks like: I like that or great job, etc. Please commit to this thread for the next few weeks and post things that give us a glimpse of what you love, what makes your little Halloween heart and soul tick and even some of the things that you don't like. We truly do stalk you looking for ideas and photos. It is the hunt and the search of ideas and things that will make your eyes light up and give you that Ahhhhh feeling via a cyber gift that makes this so much fun.

bethene does a lot of leg work just getting all this organized and sending out all the info to everyone. That is a massive job! She even is great about sending messages when we have a question of our victim and can't find info. So, let's all commit to having a lot of great posts so that we can STALK, STALK, STALK and make this the best SR ever.

Now, if we can just get our victims' names. 

BETHENE, I am coming by to check your windows to see if you have started any lists. Maybe some ideas will be left out that I can steal.......


----------



## bethene

I think Bethany is not going to be happy, seeing as I am the one who you should be stalking!! LOL!! 


we are up 97!!!!


----------



## bethene

I also totally agree that we need much ore detail in some folks lists!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Is that why the Ninja Gerbils haven't brought back and info yet?!? They were sent to Bethany's house instead of bethene's? Sigh...do I have to do everything myself? {{WitchyKitty puts on gerbil costume and ninja gear...crawls stealthily towards bethene's house...}}


----------



## WitchyKitty

Maybe someone should message some of these "short list reapers" and remind them to please, please, please make their lists longer and more detailed. I am wondering if they posted their lists then haven't visited these threads since to see us begging them to edit, lol.

(...this gerbil outfit is itchy...but the ninja gear rocks!!)


----------



## Saki.Girl

WitchyKitty said:


> Maybe someone should message some of these "short list reapers" and remind them to please, please, please make their lists longer and more detailed. I am wondering if they posted their lists then haven't visited these threads since to see us begging them to edit, lol.
> 
> (...this gerbil outfit is itchy...but the ninja gear rocks!!)


or some that have not posted at all


----------



## Lady Arsenic

I can't wait to find out what my victim likes! Last year I really got into the stalking part of it. Sometimes ideas just flow naturally, ( like the pumpkin spice vodka on Dariusobells' casket) and sometimes it's a challenge. I can't wait to find out!


----------



## kfinley

I am in! And ready to go! I love this time of the year...


----------



## WitchyKitty

Sigh, I got nowhere with the gerbil costume...bethene's sentry cats saw through the disguise easily. (I tried to be stealthy, but I think they smelled those cocktails on my breath and were alerted to my location...) I was chased off back to the safety of the bushes. I considered using my mad ninja skills on them to fight my way though, but being a cat lover, I couldn't hurt them...I had to step down and accept defeat. It's best to leave this task to the actual ninja gerbils...

...hey, and get them away from the bar or they will get no further than I did!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Victim...victim...victim..........


----------



## printersdevil

Okay, now that is why I couldn't find bethene's house again! I was looking for it in the wrong state!!!! But, I did fly by Disney World trying to get a glimpse of Diagon Alley and the Wizarding World of HP. Dang it, I thought I had too many cocktails the last time I was out in the field. Now, thanks to bethene pointing this out I realized that I was headed to Bethany's house instead. Wrong way!!!! Okay, will give this a try again tomorrow. The broom is worn out tonight!!! LOL


----------



## LairMistress

I agree with needing detailed lists. Some, like mine (!) may look too long, but remember that we're not asking for everything that's on the list. We're just giving a really wide variety of likes and dislikes to choose from.


----------



## WitchyKitty

LairMistress said:


> I agree with needing detailed lists. Some, like mine (!) may look too long, but remember that we're not asking for everything that's on the list. We're just giving a really wide variety of likes and dislikes to choose from.


Exactly. my list is really long...but it's just to give my reaper the most ideas possible, and he or she can choose to use whichever idea they want. In no way am I expecting all of it, lol.


----------



## Ophelia

*Absolutely! Trust me, we are not greedy people! I truly feel sorry for my first Reaper, they had so little to go on! I thought I was being nice and just leaving it open. But, since I wasn't an extremely active member(and I'm still not as active as I'd like to be) and I gave them a vague list, I'm sure they were pulling their hair out in frustration!

WitchyKitty, it's a good thing you didn't try out those ninja skills on the cats. Going up against cats, you've have to have super-catlike reflexes, and I'm afraid that's just not possible in an itchy gerbil costume. Best leave it to the professionals.

Oh my goodness, has today been tiring! It's Coast Guard Festival here this week, and this morning we took the kids up to Kid's Day. Came home for a while, then went back to watch a waterskiing show and to go to the carnival. DD had a blast. DS protested during much of it. DH almost always tells me I don't need my wrap for DS, and I regret listening to him, every time. I'm exhausted, and it's only going to get busier. Hooray! 

Needless to say, each break I have had at home today has consisted of me checking in here for a little sanity and peace. Yep. That's how bad it is-you guys are the sane ones! 

Darius, those cocktails you make look fabulous, but I'm more simple than that. What do you have for a dark beer or a red wine?*


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Getting really excited! I've purchased and put aside a few things (pumpkins and jacks) for Babo, Printer's sis, and can't wait to stalk my victim! Remind me how much longer we have to wait? LoL I'm like a kid staring at the clock, waiting for the bell to ring.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Pulls up a chair, props up feet, snacks on candy corn, drinks a Mudslide Buzz Ball, picks sticky white paste out of her hair and watches the antics with her grumpy self.


For those of y'all who need to get busy or add to your list - The link to the likes and dislikes thread for secret reaper 2014 is right here:  
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...l?highlight=2014+Secret+reaper+likes+dislikes


----------



## X-Pired

After some discussion with my lovely witch I think we are in on this one too. It's great to see so many participating!


----------



## bethene

We are at 100!!


----------



## whisper

bethene said:


> We are at 100!!



whoooo hooo! We are at 100! Do we start getting victims yet???


----------



## witchymom

.........................................


----------



## im the goddess

WitchyMom, you can stalk me if that makes it easier to pass the time.


----------



## witchymom

maybe i am................


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, I'm forgetting, when's victim day again?
and 100, whoot. then again, there's a lot of new faces, so where's our old die hards?
hey, this will be my sixth year. 
frogkid, pass me one of those candy corn drinks. looks delicious.


----------



## Araniella

Candy corn drinks?! I'll have one...AND I'll have Kelloween's. She doesn't like candy corn.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh araniella, I remember. lol


----------



## witchymom

this is my 3rd or 4th. i dont remember. 

dear reaper: i want teasers!


----------



## LairMistress

GiggleFairy, I just swore off of Buzz Balls forever, and now you tell me that there's a Mudslide version? Ack! Just one more, then! I have tried two other flavors, and didn't like them, too strong tasting for me.  I had Pina Colada, and Green Apple. There's a blue one that is tempting, too. 

Ophelia, wraps are a godsend! I wish that my 3 yr old still fit into my Ergo. He's a wild one, and even though he's pretty much the size of a 5 yr old with a 3 yr old mentality, he thinks he's 16. Ugh!

I have some ideas for Babo, I should really get started!!

I think this is my 3rd year for the big reaper. I hope that my list isn't too disjointed. I tend to ramble! I have edited it a million times already, mostly trying to make it make sense, haha.

Speaking of my 3 yr old, he just brought me my Nightmare Before Christmas DVD. I love that little boy!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Yay...more sign ups while I was asleep!!!


----------



## sikntwizted

Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim!


----------



## Ophelia

*Mistress, I've heard about the Kinderpacks, for older kids, but I think I'm good with a stroller at that point if they're too tired to walk. And I've got no shame in admitting that we've got a leash.  We've only used it a couple of times, but it's great for crowded places where they can get lost quickly if they're just walking along with you and slip out of your hand. We got looks at Disney, but I'll take them over losing DD any day.

I'm so relieved, because today is a free day for the kids and I. Considering how busy we'll be from tomorrow through the weekend, we need this. Why yes, I am still my pajamas. And no, I have no intention of getting changed unless I absolutely have to.*


----------



## printersdevil

Yea! 100 and still going. This is great. 

I guess we are all going to have to print out the newly edited lists instead of the ones that we all sent at the beginning. More fun in the stalking. I will be so confused because I have been reading everyone's lists and also looking at lots of old posts and photo albums. I am so ready. When is the victim day---I have forgotten, too! 

See, even this pre-reaping is FUN!


----------



## WitchyKitty

The sign up end date is August 16th...which would mean Victim time is the 17th...that is, unless we drive bethene crazy enough with our whining and begging to start a couple days early again, hahaha!


----------



## bethene

Ya never know!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> Ya never know!!!


You victim tease, you! Dangling the thought of early victims in front of us like sweet, sweet candy...Hahaha!


----------



## frogkid11

WitchyKitty said:


> You victim tease, you! Dangling the thought of early victims in front of us like sweet, sweet candy...Hahaha!


I'm about to go stir crazy waiting for a victim - I hope she's not teasing and will start assigning victims early! August 17th might as well be as far away as 2015! LOL


----------



## Araniella

I wouldn't mind getting my victim early....like, um....NOW! I won't tell anyone if you give me mine now. I promise.


----------



## Kelloween

Araniella said:


> I wouldn't mind getting my victim early....like, um....NOW! I won't tell anyone if you give me mine now. I promise.


I think you have me..


----------



## BR1MSTON3

So have always liked 360° Vodka and had to try the glazed donut vodka. Mixed it with cran-raspberry and it is like I am drinking a jelly donut! Oh so camping out waiting for a victim!


----------



## Ophelia

*I hate you all. Pinterest is evil.*


----------



## WitchyKitty

Ophelia said:


> *I hate you all. Pinterest is evil.*


Yep...these guys suckered me into joining Pinterest last Reaper...lol.


----------



## screamqueen2012

oh the time you can spend on there too...you guys with all the great organized topics....agggghhhhhh....mines in one big pile and im trying to separate it..... my problem is i find so much cool stuff, i get all twitterpated and cant get anything done...



WitchyKitty said:


> Yep...these guys suckered me into joining Pinterest last Reaper...lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty

screamqueen2012 said:


> oh the time you can spend on there too...you guys with all the great organized topics....agggghhhhhh....mines in one big pile and im trying to separate it..... my problem is i find so much cool stuff, i get all twitterpated and cant get anything done...


My problem is, is that I pin so much stuff, that I forget what I pinned previously and those lost projects never get done! I try to go back and peek through my boards to see things i had forgotten about, lol. There's just too many things to pin!!


----------



## nhh

My little one started Kindergarten last Monday. With limited time, this thread grew by 20 pages. 

I think I have the summary though.... Victim, victim, victim and Pinterest is a time sucking evil vampire.


----------



## WitchyKitty

nhh said:


> Victim, victim, victim and Pinterest is a time sucking evil vampire.


Hahaha! That made me LOL.  That about sums it up!


----------



## MummyOf5

The problem I have with pinterest is that when I find neat stuff I might pin some of it but I end up bookmarking so much stuff that I can't find it later. (I know, kinda defeats the purpose of pinterest)


----------



## BR1MSTON3




----------



## BR1MSTON3

Ophelia said:


> *I hate you all. Pinterest is evil.*


If I am matching pictures from here to Pinterest correctly, I am now following all your new boards!


----------



## WitchyKitty

We need more people to sign up!!! Come on, guys!


----------



## WitchyKitty

My husband just put the Thriller video on tv...now I'm in the mood to sing and dance!

"It's close to midnight,
And something evil's lurkin' in the dark...
Under the moonlight,
You see a sight that almost stops your heart...
You try to scream,
But terror takes the sound before you make it...
You start to freeze
As horror looks you right between the eyes...
You're paralyzed..."


----------



## GiggleFairy

LairMistress said:


> GiggleFairy, I just swore off of Buzz Balls forever, and now you tell me that there's a Mudslide version? Ack! Just one more, then! I have tried two other flavors, and didn't like them, too strong tasting for me.  I had Pina Colada, and Green Apple. There's a blue one that is tempting, too.


LairMistress, Buzz Balls are definitely strong! When I first tried them in 2013, there were only 3 flavors here; Margarita, Strawberry Daiquiri and Pina Colada. I preferred the Pina Colada. I only found out about the Mudslide this past month. It tastes like authentic chocolate cake. Definitely my favorite. I don't drink very often and honestly shouldn't because of all the medication I take since my brain surgery, but what the hell. You've got to kick up your heels every now and then!



Ophelia said:


> *And I've got no shame in admitting that we've got a leash.  We've only used it a couple of times, but it's great for crowded places where they can get lost quickly if they're just walking along with you and slip out of your hand. We got looks at Disney, but I'll take them over losing DD any day.*




Ophelia, before I became a mother in 2000, I used to think leashes were on the cruel side. After becoming a mom and seeing how quick little ones are and how creepy (not like us haunters creepy, but like you need to be shanked and hung out to dry child molester/kidnapper/abductor creepy) some people are, I have a totally different view of leashes. I even RECENTLY told one of my teenage daughter's friends on a trip to the mall that if he couldn't quit separating himself from the group I would put him on a leash and make him wear squeaky shoes the next time he came with us to the mall - IF there was a next time! Perspective sure do change when you walk a mile in someone else's shoes. 



BR1MSTON3 said:


> So have always liked 360° Vodka and had to try the glazed donut vodka. Mixed it with cran-raspberry and it is like I am drinking a jelly donut! Oh so camping out waiting for a victim!


BR1MSTON3, Glazed Donut Vodka? ERMAGHERD! Two of my faves! I've never heard of that before, much less seen it before. I love vanilla and cake and salted caramel, but I've never seen glazed donut. That's a WHOLE NEW LEVEL of yum!


----------



## hallorenescene

common, anyone want to be number 101
witchy, I love that video. thriller
after my niece and daughter disappeared for 1/2 an hr one time, I am all for the leash. scares the crap out of you.


----------



## bethene

We have a number 101!!


----------



## sikntwizted

A leash is cool, but has anybody tried a shock collar? I buried the wire around my yard and locked one on my neighbor. He never tried to borrow my tools again...


----------



## The Auditor

{pokes his head through the bushes)

Ah, yes, the bar is in good hands, the gerbils are behaving...need to goose them to action, perhaps, but at least they aren't wreaking much havoc. Good, good, yes this is as it should be. Oh look, someone left a cider unattended....silly...mine now....

(slips back into the bushes)


----------



## Araniella

Then it would seem that I need to stock up on candy corn!




Kelloween said:


> I think you have me..


----------



## GiggleFairy

hallorenescene said:


> common, anyone want to be number 101





bethene said:


> We have a number 101!!


I couldn't help but start laughing when I read that. Y'all made me think of a joke I've heard one too many times.


I was walking past the mental hospital the other day and all the patients were shouting, "13!... 13!... 13!..." 

The fence was too high to see over, but I saw a little gap in the fence and looked through to see what was going on. 

Some idiot poked me in the eye with a stick. 

Then all the patients started yelling, "14!... 14!... 14!..."


----------



## hallorenescene

that's a good one giggle fairy.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Then you should have your poker ready for #102 hallorenescene! 


hallorenescene said:


> that's a good one giggle fairy.


----------



## GiggleFairy

sikntwizted said:


> A leash is cool, but has anybody tried a shock collar? I buried the wire around my yard and locked one on my neighbor. He never tried to borrow my tools again...



*raises hand* I'm a fan of a very well-made shock collar myself. "Very well made" being the operative words. I'm searching for a lock-on or clasp-on collar for a larger neck for a male. I'm having such a difficult time as this specimen is large and healthy. His bone structure is not only quite large, but quite dense as well. He set records at birth, being one of the largest babies born in Louisiana at the time. His father, when cremated, required two urns for his remains due to skeletal size and bone density. My hunk 'a hunk 'a burnin' love is a chip off his old man's shoulders. In 2011 while driving home for Christmas, he was involved in a roll-over auto accident while wearing no seatbelt. (Idiot!) He walked away unscathed. The hospital staff said that had it not been for (God, I always say that first) his dense bones and overall body size, he would have been shattered. So now you see my dilemma? I need a massive shock collar! The granddaddy of all granddaddy's! I need to get this massive creation of a man to bow before me! Now he does at times of his own free will. I've just got some sanding of the edges to do. You all best just say you didn't hear anything from me and plead the 5th.


----------



## Kenneth

I'm itching for a victim!

Super excited to send out teasers to my victim!!!


----------



## Ophelia

*Giggle, have you tried talking to Dr. Frankenstein? He might be able to whip something up. 

BR1M, I'm sure you did. Congratulations(?) on being my first follower! I tried to keep the picture similar(my old avatar pic), so those who didn't know my name would recognize me. Eventually I'll get a link added, and it won't be as much of an issue.

Yay, The Auditor has been lured in! Spring the trap, Witchy!

It's now 2:30 in the morning, and I have yet to go to bed. That used to not be an issue, but now there are kids here that have this annoying need of attention and food. Guess what I've been doing since everyone went to bed! Pinterest-ing and watching Sharknado 2. So, I'll rephrase my earlier statement: Pinterest and cable are evil.*


----------



## hallorenescene

102, 103, 104, 105, so giggle, don't you get it yet, those poker hits should hurt. quit coming back for more.


----------



## sikntwizted

GiggleFairy said:


> *raises hand* I'm a fan of a very well-made shock collar myself. "Very well made" being the operative words. I'm searching for a lock-on or clasp-on collar for a larger neck for a male. I'm having such a difficult time as this specimen is large and healthy


May I suggest using 2 and attaching them together. A short length of chain may help fill in the space. It's funny you should mention him being in a roll-over. I had a similar incident in 1999. Similar result. If I would have been a smaller guy with the same injury, I'd be a quadriplegic. I was 6'3", 245 at the time, and C-4 (neck vertebrae) was twisted 90 degrees (The spine in back was pointing to my rt shoulder.) Nobody knows why I'm still walking.


----------



## bethene

Oh my God, sikntwisted, how horrible, I am so glad you are OK!! 

The auditor is not going to be joining us for the reaper this year, so at least 2 regulars are not playing.... 
No one new over night


----------



## sikntwizted

bethene said:


> The auditor is not going to be joining us for the reaper this year...


At least he's here for the bar updates!


----------



## The Auditor

sikntwizted said:


> At least he's here for the bar updates!


Well of course...one has to have their priorities in order!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Only 16 days


----------



## Combatdre

Ok, I'm in ill send my info today!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Saki.Girl said:


> Only 16 days


_Only?!?!?!?!_ LOL


----------



## bethene

while several "old timers" have not signed up,, we do have several newbies to take the place,, I do hope we get almost the amount of other years, I know we have 16 more days for sign up, but it just seems slower that usual,,, and it is not like they do all the reapers and are burned out, these are folks that just do the main one, and maybe the 2nd one, .......


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> while several "old timers" have not signed up,, we do have several newbies to take the place,, I do hope we get almost the amount of other years, I know we have 16 more days for sign up, but it just seems slower that usual,,, and it is not like they do all the reapers and are burned out, these are folks that just do the main one, and maybe the 2nd one, .......


How many did we get total for the last couple of years for the main reaper? When I was scrolling though last years thread, 180 was the last number I saw...though I think a few more may have signed up right after. Is that about the correct amount, or did it go up a lot higher after that? Hmmm...as for the regulars who aren't signing up...maybe we can talk them into it in the next 16 days?? Maybe they will change their minds??  Maybe...just maybe???


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Alright...mentioned in the Likes/Dislikes thread that I am back in this year. Better watch out....someone is going to get reaped hard.


----------



## Ophelia

*Drat, a trap malfunction. That's what you get when you try to make ninja gerbils engineers, especially when they've been tippling. Auditor, are your Ragnarok preparations really taking up so much of your time that SR is out?  Well, we'll miss you, but I'm glad you'll at least be popping your head into the bushes every now and again!

I think last year was smaller than the previous year. If I remember correctly, it had been steadily rising until then. For some reason 188 is sticking in my head for last year's total.

Either way, we need more VICTIMS!!!!!*


----------



## The Auditor

~It sounds like a slight breeze, rustling the leaves of the trees. But if one were to look close, they'd see this small, brown, masked furry shape scurrying in the branches. His mission is clear, he knows what he needs to do as he approaches the house. Suddenly, he catches himself short, as the shadow beneath him takes form. A sentry cat! He could get past the guard, but in doing so would come face to face with feline gauntlet just within the door. Retreat is not an option, only one thing to do. Taking a deep breath, Our Hero launches through the air, a blood-curdling SQUEEEEEEEEEE coming from his throat, hurdling towards the startled little kitty. The guard gives out an indignant RAAAWWWWWWRRRRRRR as the gerbil lands on his back. They buck, they twirl, but in the end, the cat is being ridden by a gerbil, completely in control. He steers his mount towards the assembled cat company, and charges right in. The cats crash together, in a massive tangle of claws and snarls. The gerbil uses the energy of the crash to hurdle himself clear, and into the inner sanctum. He's in....~

To be continued...


----------



## The Auditor

sorry for the double post


----------



## CrypticCuriosity

I'm back again! I had a blast doing this last year, so I'm definitely signing up again


----------



## WitchyKitty

YES!!!! The gerbils are in! It's only a matter of time, now, before they begin collecting and returning info...


----------



## WitchyKitty

An order I made just came in today...it was something I found on sale online that I thought might make a great little addition to my future Victim's box of goodies. Sigh...now that I have opened it, I want one for myself!! ...and it's not on sale anymore...grrrrr...something told me to order two!!


----------



## celipops

Bethene -

Although I'm not interested in the Reaper Exchange - Please add me to the Rescue Reaper Column - Should you need one. I will come through for you.
I'm ready  

I wonder if you’d like to play….
There’s a change in the weather- Halloween is on it's way.......
With free time on my hands, I'm ready to Reap!
Can't promise that my gifts will help you sleep......

HAPPY HALLOWEEN


----------



## WitchyKitty

Victim...Victim...Victim...


----------



## dariusobells

The Auditor said:


> Well of course...one has to have their priorities in order!


A man must believe in something, so I believe I'll have another drink!

Per request the special tonight at the bar is beer and wine splits. I'll be over here sipping my pumpkin ale should you need me.


----------



## Bethany

Glad to see the Auditor pop in! 

Dr. Phibes, welcome back! Glad you'll be taking part!!


----------



## bethene

Celipops, thank you for the rescue reaper volunteer!! Hoping we don't need any, but it is great to have some in place! 
I am not sure, but upper 180's sounds about right, the year before we had well over 200. This year, I hope that we have about what we had last year, but it means that we need a heavy, fast sign up for the rest of the time.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Ophelia said:


> *Giggle, have you tried talking to Dr. Frankenstein? He might be able to whip something up.  *


*

Why no! No I haven't talked to Dr. Frankenstein yet. I just might need to do that. That sounds right down my alley. Muahhahahahahahaaaa! And by the way, how was Sharknado 2? Inquiring minds want to know.



hallorenescene said:



102, 103, 104, 105, so giggle, don't you get it yet, those poker hits should hurt. quit coming back for more.

Click to expand...

 



sikntwizted said:



May I suggest using 2 and attaching them together. A short length of chain may help fill in the space. It's funny you should mention him being in a roll-over. I had a similar incident in 1999. Similar result. If I would have been a smaller guy with the same injury, I'd be a quadriplegic. I was 6'3", 245 at the time, and C-4 (neck vertebrae) was twisted 90 degrees (The spine in back was pointing to my rt shoulder.) Nobody knows why I'm still walking.

Click to expand...

sikntwizted, so you definitely get the picture! He is over 6 feet and was about 290 at the time. Not fat, just skeletally ginormous. Usually when you give people weights over 200 they think "fat" but that's not always the case! I think his skeleton alone would weigh at least 200lbs! It's amazing what the human body can handle and keep functioning. I'm glad you were able to walk away from your accident as well. Such a rarity. *


----------



## im the goddess

WitchyKitty said:


> An order I made just came in today...it was something I found on sale online that I thought might make a great little addition to my future Victim's box of goodies. Sigh...now that I have opened it, I want one for myself!! ...and it's not on sale anymore...grrrrr...something told me to order two!!


Sitting on your shoulder, whispering into your ear, keep it, keep it. Your future victim will never know. Go on, keep it. You know you want to.


----------



## dariusobells

im the goddess said:


> Sitting on your shoulder, whispering into your ear, keep it, keep it. Your future victim will never know. Go on, keep it. You know you want to.


you are an evil little muse.... I think I'll keep you


----------



## sikntwizted

Oh, the dreaded "keep it" debate. How many times has one been tempted to "accidentally" not add a certain item to the box... I mean, of course that item wasn't for the victim! Or was it???


----------



## The Auditor

Seems like the whole forum is a little slower than normal...interesting....


----------



## dariusobells

its an interesting year Auditor.. and you know interest compounds things.....


----------



## bethene

We are up to 105!!
We are slowly getting there!


----------



## guttercat33

I'm stoked


----------



## printersdevil

dang it, I keep commenting in the other thread. Sorry!!!


----------



## bethene

Can't have this on the second page


----------



## Bethany

Good Morning fellow Haunters 
Busy working on the house and things are slowly coming together in the decorating dept. 
Not only are we decorating for Halloween (new house lots to do), finally getting things hung on the walls for everyday decorating. In our last house there was maybe 3 things hung on the walls!! Not having that here. So mirrors & pictures are being hung!! YEA!!

Have a great day!! Working on more Halloween stuff today!


----------



## im the goddess

Morning Bethany. You're busy early in the day.


----------



## MummyOf5

Remember to post your likes and dislikes here: Likes and Dislikes thread so that we can read it while we are waiting for our victims


----------



## WitchyKitty

It's August!!! Half the Victim waiting time is over!!! Victim, victim...VICTIM!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

bump bump bump


----------



## WitchyKitty

Whoever ends up being my reaper...I would suggest checking out my list from the L/D Thread, as I have added and deleted some things from the original list that I gave to bethene to send to you. (I'm sure I am not the only one who needs their future Reaper to look at the new, constantly revised lists, either, lol.) Oh, and my list is easy to find: Page #1!!

Halloween stuff is arriving in stores...and it's so hard to not know who my victim will be!! I want to buy things, but I have limited funds and must wait until I know exactly what I need so I don't over buy needless items, lol. Victim......


----------



## katshead42

I'm in! I had a feeling this was happening so I logged on and boy am I glad I did  
PM sent


----------



## WitchyKitty

Yays! Another sign up!! Keep 'em coming, boys and girls!!


----------



## dariusobells

Rom on tap tonight me hearties, the gerbils be wearing sashes and eye patches and waiving wee cutlasses! Not being one to argue I gave em their ration and set the menu for the evenin!


----------



## Bethany

WitchyKitty, I too have changed my list. Added, subtracted.... I'm on page 3 of the likes & dislikes list. 

I'll pass on the rum. Now margaritas on the othere hand.


----------



## GiggleFairy

WitchyKitty said:


> Whoever ends up being my reaper...I would suggest checking out my list from the L/D Thread, as I have added and deleted some things from the original list that I gave to bethene to send to you. (I'm sure I am not the only one who needs their future Reaper to look at the new, constantly revised lists, either, lol.) Oh, and my list is easy to find: Page #1!!
> 
> Halloween stuff is arriving in stores...and it's so hard to not know who my victim will be!! I want to buy things, but I have limited funds and must wait until I know exactly what I need so I don't over buy needless items, lol. Victim......



I've done the same thing! Edited, edited, edited! I'm on page 15. Last year stores were VERY late in getting their Halloween stuff stocked. I was stressed! This year, Hobby Lobby started putting things out in June. Michael's began stocking shelves not too long ago, but they don't have too, too much yet. I wish everyone would get with the program! Gee whiz!


----------



## bethene

Where are the ninja gerbils,?? Glitter bombs? Purple boas?


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> Where are the ninja gerbils,?? Glitter bombs? Purple boas?


The ninja gerbils are dressed up as pirates tonight...read about three posts up!  One of the gerbils made it into your house earlier...I haven't heard about him since, though...last I heard, he was riding one of your cats into the house to do some recon work...


----------



## bethene

I had read it, but they must of been real sneaky and quiet... ,,,

every one seems much quieter this year, spookimama needs to liven things up a bit,

had one person sign up over night . our first young person, The Red Hallows and TheEighthPlaque's daughter.......

we are up to 106, with 15 more sign up days, 
I thought of 3 others from Canada who usually sign up and who have not, , and and 3 more from the US who usually are by now, hummmm,,, hope they can join us


----------



## WitchyKitty

We are slowly creeping up in numbers...as long as we keep getting a few signed up here and there, we should have a good amount by the deadline. 
Come on, those of you who are still deciding about it...please join us!! We need more reapers/victims!! We have so much fun!!


----------



## Hollows Eva

sooo im actually still considering. I'm a little more skint than usual, because, despite the fact that I technically have 4 jobs (!) none of them seem to have any hours for me to grab at the moment. Don't get me wrong, i've enjoyed skiving around all summer, doing more or less nothing, but looking at all the red marks in my account, now suddenly takes the joy out of that.
I WANT to participate, because its freaking awesome. I just want to make sure that I can afford it, so I will hold off till the very last day, and hopefully by then I have a better idea of what will come in, or not come in, from work.


----------



## bethene

I hope that things will work out for you!


----------



## Hollows Eva

It usually does. I just really have a lot of different things to juggle in that area right now, so I need it all to fall into the right places, so I can focus on REAPING lol. And I feel safer waiting with the sign up, till Im sure. I do not want to be having to write you, that I cant do it anyway after I already had a victim, and someone already has me


----------



## bethene

Well, this is unacceptable, on the second page!


----------



## sikntwizted

How sad is it that I'm at the beach and specifically brought my computer to check this??!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I would like to request that everyone please write in your likes and dislikes lists if you like spiders or not. I asked this last year, too. It's nice to know, because there are many Halloween spider and web things out there...decor, props, crafts, ect. Some don't say if they do or don't...others say they don't likes bugs and such...but are spiders included in that? I don't like bugs in my Halloween decor, but I sure as heck LOVE spiders! It's just something I like to know ahead of time...just in case! I'd hate to send someone a spider item and have them be terrified of spiders...even cute ones or fake ones, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty

...
...
...
...Hello? (Hello...hello...hello......)
...Anybody here? (Here...here...here......)


----------



## dariusobells

Seems like a slow year all around. the gerbils however say they have found a loose floorboard and are exploring further....


----------



## X-Pired

WitchyKitty said:


> View attachment 206262
> 
> 
> View attachment 206263
> 
> 
> View attachment 206264
> 
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...Hello? (Hello...hello...hello......)
> ...Anybody here? (Here...here...here......)


WitcyKitty, I love the last photo with the tumble weed on the road! Did you take it? I think it is spooky. A deserted road... Anything is possible... Thanks for posting it!


----------



## WitchyKitty

X-Pired said:


> WitcyKitty, I love the last photo with the tumble weed on the road! Did you take it? I think it is spooky. A deserted road... Anything is possible... Thanks for posting it!


Lol, no...no tumble weeds moving across my roads...just squirrels, usually.


----------



## Bethany

We were without Internet, cable & home phone most of the day. We accomplished a bit today in the house.

I made 4 "freshly plucked" eyeballs


----------



## The Auditor

~In the house, our Ninja Gerbil hero has secreted himself by Bethene's computer, waiting. And waiting. And waiting...

finally we hear him cry, "I'm so boooooorrrrrrreeeeeeed! Nobody's signing up....she's never going to match anyone....or if she does it'll be forEVER until then....BOOOOORRRRRRRRREEEED!!!! Nobody's drinkin', nobody's glitter bombing....nobody's even skinny dippin' yet.....BORED! Harumph. I'm gonna go torment the cat....

....gerbils have notoriously short attention spans....~

To Be Continued


----------



## Bethany

Now Auditor, I thought we covered this "skinny dipping" last year. I think most of us chunky dunk.


----------



## im the goddess

Chunky dunk, that's too funny. Hello all, how's it going?


----------



## The Auditor

Well said, Bethany...here's your margarita, dear...


----------



## Bethany

Thank you very much!! Been a while since I had one. Been busy decorating the house already.  
I play this music on the computer as I'm decoraing. http://grooveshark.com/#!/album/Halloween+Cocktail+Party/188603

It will be played in the garage this year which is where all the tables will be set up.


----------



## The Auditor

Goddess, I'm grand, just grand...but how are you? You look a bit warm..(he says as he *accidentally* pushes im the goddess into the pool. It was an accident! Really!)

Bethany, nice playlist! That Old Black Magic...heh....Mrs. A and I played that at our wedding  Nice! And, bonus, you've spared everyone from hearing me sing tonight!


----------



## Bethany

Auditor, better you singing than me!! 
Goddess how's the water? If it's not too cold, I think I'll jump in.


----------



## The Auditor

....helps Bethany into the water...


----------



## The Auditor

Some of the new stuff from my sister's store...


----------



## WitchyKitty

Love the HP stuff!


----------



## Saki.Girl

very cool owl dig it


----------



## Kyriotes

Alters? So we've got witchcraft and more witchcraft. Is anyone protesting that store?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Not much longer now MUHHAHAHAHahahhaaa


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Auditor does your sister have a website for her store?


----------



## nhh

I can't wait for a victim. Even though I'm not out here posting a lot, I'm here in "spirit".  Just the usual ton's of work and life stuff. But, I've been seeing Halloween pop up in stores and am so excited.

I also have purchased tickets to Disneyland's Halloween Party. I just need to book the rest of the trip.  

I'm popping in a much as I can. Miss all of you when I'm not here.


----------



## nhh

Hollows Eva said:


> sooo im actually still considering. I'm a little more skint than usual, because, despite the fact that I technically have 4 jobs (!) none of them seem to have any hours for me to grab at the moment. Don't get me wrong, i've enjoyed skiving around all summer, doing more or less nothing, but looking at all the red marks in my account, now suddenly takes the joy out of that.
> I WANT to participate, because its freaking awesome. I just want to make sure that I can afford it, so I will hold off till the very last day, and hopefully by then I have a better idea of what will come in, or not come in, from work.


I hope you join! Hope things all work out, you know they always do somehow. 
Smooches and candy corn from me.


----------



## screamqueen2012

i got two things done today i really want to give my reaper if its their theme....im really excited to be part of this this year....


----------



## hallorenescene

i see auditor has sent the gerbils in. patiently awaiting feedback.


----------



## bethene

My kitties will give nothing away to no '' stinking gerbils! ''


----------



## Hollows Eva

nhh said:


> I hope you join! Hope things all work out, you know they always do somehow.
> Smooches and candy corn from me.


Yes they actually do, somehow, most of the time. Just not always the way you plan hehe. When the universe closes a door, somewhere, there is a window you can break, with a rock!  just playing it safe till it's rock time. And if I can't make it to this one I will have to wait till the second one.. There is a second one this year yes?


----------



## Palladino

Is this where we stalk our victims? When we get our victims That should get things started.


----------



## Bethany

Auditor is helping more than just the gerbils into things.  
I'm planning some items to make, just have to see if they are on my victim's list.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

I've looked through all of the lists and I've come up with a project I think will be rather universal. I've already started and it's kind of large, so if my victim is far away, I'll have to come up with something else because shipping might be too much for such a big box.


----------



## The Auditor

Kyriotes said:


> Alters? So we've got witchcraft and more witchcraft. Is anyone protesting that store?


Nope. Halloween is only part of what she carries, but no, no protests. 



moonwitchkitty said:


> Auditor does your sister have a website for her store?


Yep. http://stores.shopretrodaddio.com/ and https://www.facebook.com/retrodaddio

Note to the moderators - I'm not associated with this store in any way except by blood relation to the owner. Don't work there, no financial gain, nothing


----------



## The Auditor

Kyriotes said:


> Alters? So we've got witchcraft and more witchcraft. Is anyone protesting that store?





Bethany said:


> Auditor is helping more than just the gerbils into things.


Who, me? I'm innocent, as pure as the driven slush! (gently pushes Bethany back into the pool)


----------



## im the goddess

Auditor, the water was great, but I'l get you my pretty. cackles away to dry off.


----------



## Paint It Black

Sublime Nightmare said:


> I've looked through all of the lists and I've come up with a project I think will be rather universal. I've already started and it's kind of large, so if my victim is far away, I'll have to come up with something else because shipping might be too much for such a big box.


Oh darn!  Wish I lived closer.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

*Add me please!*

Hello, everyone! I joined HF last season but was expecting my son in November and didn't want to over-commit myself, so I didn't join in the Secret Reaper stuff last Halloween. I happily watched all the posts and kind of pouted that I wasn't able to participate though! This year in addition to our Halloween plans, I'm now planning a 1st birthday party for him, but I don't want to miss out - so, I'm another First-Time Reaper joining in! Hooray! 

I'm in the process of typing out my likes & dislikes now, so I'll post sometime today. How exciting!!
BTW - my husband and I both love Halloween & do a yard haunt together, but it's always me, Jenn, posting here. 
Thanks for organizing this neat exchange - I have so many ideas and can't wait to find out who I get!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Yeah Fresh Meat! 

Where are all the regulars though?


----------



## MummyOf5

WitchyKitty said:


> I would like to request that everyone please write in your likes and dislikes lists if you like spiders or not. I asked this last year, too. It's nice to know, because there are many Halloween spider and web things out there...decor, props, crafts, ect. Some don't say if they do or don't...others say they don't likes bugs and such...but are spiders included in that? I don't like bugs in my Halloween decor, but I sure as heck LOVE spiders! It's just something I like to know ahead of time...just in case! I'd hate to send someone a spider item and have them be terrified of spiders...even cute ones or fake ones, lol.


Pretty much the first line on my list LOL
"I have one room that I have been decorating with spiders the last couple of years, always need more web and spiders  "


----------



## WitchyKitty

MummyOf5 said:


> Pretty much the first line on my list LOL
> "I have one room that I have been decorating with spiders the last couple of years, always need more web and spiders  "


Lol, I did see that you wrote that, lol. If I get you, I will give you lots of spidery goodness!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I see we have more new sign ups today! Woo-hoo! 
Glad to have more people aboard...and super glad to have brand new people joining, too!! Welcome, new Reapers and Victims!


----------



## WitchyKitty

When my coworker, that I haven't seen in a couple weeks or so, came in to work today, one of the first things she asked me was, "So, have you bought any new Halloween stuff lately?" 
Hahaha! Of course, my answer was, "Yes, I did!"...then I proceeded to pull out my phone and show her pics, lol. 
I am surprised someone hasn't staged a Halloween obsession intervention for me yet...


----------



## S_Toast

Drinks, gerbils, skinny dipping/chunky dunking? Clearly i am missing all the fun. I think i need someone to take me under their bat wing and guide me in all things secret reaper. Any volunteers?


----------



## WitchyKitty

S_Toast said:


> Drinks, gerbils, skinny dipping/chunky dunking? Clearly i am missing all the fun. I think i need someone to take me under their bat wing and guide me in all things secret reaper. Any volunteers?


The rules are on the first page of this thread. You sign up here, and send a PM to bethene telling her you are signing up, as well. Then you make a list of things you like and don't like, and PM it with your sign up, to bethene...you also post that same list in the Likes and Dislikes thread. (here is the link for that thread: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/135694-likes-dislikes-thread-secret-reaper-2014-a.html) When the sign up deadline ends, bethene will somewhat randomly match every one of us "reapers' with a "victim". She will PM you that persons info and then you have until the shipping deadline to stalk your given victim to see what they like, and buy/make/find gifts for them totaling at least $20, box it all up and send it out! You can't tell anyone who your victim is until they open your gift box and see...some of us write in the note in the box who we are, others make little clues to make their victim guess who they are. You can stalk your victim by their list on the L/D thread (plus the one bethene will send you), you can check their posts, profile page, albums, pinterest, ect. Some people choose to send "teasers" as well, which is usually a tiny gift, note, card, poem, ect that you mail out a few days or so before you mail out the actual box of goodies.

Here is the link to last years Main SR pictures thread, so you can see the way it works: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/128790-offical-picture-thread-secret-reaper-2013-a.html?highlight=2013+secret+reaper+pictures


----------



## WitchyKitty

Oh, and when you receive your own box of gifts from your reaper, you take pictures of it all and post it to the SR Picture thread that bethene will make when things start getting sent out. We like to see everyone's gifts and be able to give recognition and thanks for all the hard work our reapers did on our gifts!


----------



## S_Toast

Thanks WitchyKitty. I did get signed up, PM bethene, and post on the likes and dislikes. I keep hearing about teasers, stalking, etc. Just want to be up on all the lingo and whatnot so my victim isn't disappointed. Thanks for the link to last years pic thread. Great way to get ideas and understand it all.


----------



## WitchyKitty

If you have any specific questions, just ask away!  Same for any other newbie Reapers!


----------



## printersdevil

Welcome new Reapers and Victims. This is so much fun. I missed out on the two main reapers last year, but have done the others all year. I am so ready for my Victim. Be sure to ask if you have any questions!


----------



## im the goddess

Sublime Nightmare said:


> I've looked through all of the lists and I've come up with a project I think will be rather universal. I've already started and it's kind of large, so if my victim is far away, I'll have to come up with something else because shipping might be too much for such a big box.


I'll just have you take it to my mom's. She is only two hours from you in Chesapeake. That or Road Trip!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I am getting excited! I ventured out from bethene's bushes and checked out Michaels this weekend! They have several Halloween items out! I was surprised! School starts back here Friday! I will be able to hunt for more Halloween goodies at the stores and have time to make some crafty items for my victim! Now, think I'll hide in the bushes again! 
***whispers: soon dear victim, you will be mine...***


----------



## Kelloween

victim! victim!


----------



## bethene

We are up to 110!!


----------



## printersdevil

Okay, already, I am ready for VICTIM!

I took a weekend trip to visit my daughter texaslucky, who lives in Oklahoma. Yeah, I know I'd still call myself texaslucky, too if I had to move to Oklahoma! LOL
We spend Friday thrift store looking. I was hoping to find some things, but didn't find anything that I couldn't live without. There is a huge SA Thrift Store by her house, but all they had was lots of Christmas in July stuff out! Dang it!

Dollar Tree's there only had the small endcaps set up. Big Lots had a lot less than ours had out! Hobby Lobby had only fall stuff. 

We went to OK City to visited the bombing memorial. The memorial and museum are so beautiful. It was such a somber morning and brought back so many memories of that horrific tragedy. 

There is a K Mart about 2 hours from there and we went to it. I was so hoping to pick up some Halloween stuff and NADA. Not one dang Halloween thing out. I was so disappointed!

But, there was a Harbor Freight store across the street and I bought a heat gun and a PVC pipe cutter to use for prop making! So, the trip was not a loss. Texaslucky and my sister, Babo, both found some clothes at K Mart, but I didn't spend a penny there.


----------



## Bethany

I worked on some just plucked eyeballs today, posted a pic in the latest crafts thread. Also started taking pics of the house in transformation.  
They are not posted, as of yet.  

Thanks for the double dip The Auditor! Did you get my PM? 

I'm thinking it is time for some cupcakes. Help yourselves.


----------



## sikntwizted

*stomping feet loudly while chanting* Victim, Victim, Victim!


----------



## S_Toast

The only thing better than cupcakes are monster cupcakes! Nom nom nom. Thanks!


----------



## The Auditor

im the goddess said:


> Auditor, the water was great, but I'l get you my pretty. cackles away to dry off.


Promises, promises


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

I plan on working on my likes and dislikes post today so I can finally get it posted. Still recovering from the Boney Bunch preview yesterday, so it may take me a day or two to finally get my list posted. I'm so excited to participate!


----------



## The Auditor

Bethany said:


> Thanks for the double dip The Auditor! Did you get my PM?


You're welcome. I did, been a bit crazed today, let me get back to you.


----------



## NOWHINING

And Everyone was wonderful that year. So I think this is the sweet idea to do.



bethene said:


> ok, I actually have a better idea , how about we all, as reapers, do a small pay it forward thing for her? How would every one feel about that? we have at different times done something similar, like the year NOWHINING was sick and could not join in, we all sent her something little something. any input? then who ever wishes to send something, could message printersdevil for the address. and maybe for some ideas of what kind of things to send her sister, what ya all say????


----------



## printersdevil

Jezebel_Boo, we are neighbors! I live north of Dallas! Glad you are joining us!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Fairly quiet evening in bethene's bushes tonight. I think I will just make myself a little comfy nest of blankets and pillows under this far bush and rest...not feeling well tonight.  The sounds of the distant splashing in the pool, drink glasses clinking, gerbils quietly squeaking, soft giggles and cackles in the night, the cool, evening breeze softly blowing through the leaves of the trees...all will hopefully help me relax.


----------



## The Auditor

Aww, poor thing...here, sip this tea, it'll help.


----------



## NOWHINING

You all taking about old timer who has not sign up yet and no one thinks of ol' me? How rude!! Okay... I am done whining now. No, I will not be signing up, I am sadly to report. Hubby and I are taking family including Spookyone and her monsters to King's Island's Halloween Haunt for the weekend come Sept. This will be much needed family event after finding out that Spookyone will be Grandma come November. So, I will be missing out on the fun. Spookyone is slowly getting used to the idea and is slowly being okay with the whole thing and is focusing on redoing her son's room. They are painting it and already found chest of draws for the baby. She is still upset and worried but she is okay. She too will be missing out on the fun as well. I have been trying to keep my eyes out on Halloween themes baby stuff, but you know that is not easy to find. I did brought little black jumper with pink skelly bones thingy to start with. Silverlady has girly skull heads material that she plans to convert into baby blanket. I will keep checking by. I must see pictures and everything! LOL!


----------



## im the goddess

WitchyKitty said:


> Fairly quiet evening in bethene's bushes tonight. I think I will just make myself a little comfy nest of blankets and pillows under this far bush and rest...not feeling well tonight.  The sounds of the distant splashing in the pool, drink glasses clinking, gerbils quietly squeaking, soft giggles and cackles in the night, the cool, evening breeze softly blowing through the leaves of the trees...all will hopefully help me relax.


Feel better WitchyKitty. I'm going to sit here with my feet in the pool and sip my drink if someone brings me one. Oh Auditor are you tending the bar tonight?


----------



## WitchyKitty

One of the gerbils, apparently, has a medical degree...hoping he can help me feel better. I am consulting with him, now.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

printersdevil said:


> Jezebel_Boo, we are neighbors! I live north of Dallas! Glad you are joining us!


How exciting! Technically I'm in Lewisville, glad to know someone is in my neck of the woods! Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

NOWHINING said:


> You all taking about old timer who has not sign up yet and no one thinks of ol' me? How rude!! Okay... I am done whining now. No, I will not be signing up, I am sadly to report. Hubby and I are taking family including Spookyone and her monsters to King's Island's Halloween Haunt for the weekend come Sept. This will be much needed family event after finding out that Spookyone will be Grandma come November. So, I will be missing out on the fun. Spookyone is slowly getting used to the idea and is slowly being okay with the whole thing and is focusing on redoing her son's room. They are painting it and already found chest of draws for the baby. She is still upset and worried but she is okay. She too will be missing out on the fun as well. I have been trying to keep my eyes out on Halloween themes baby stuff, but you know that is not easy to find. I did brought little black jumper with pink skelly bones thingy to start with. Silverlady has girly skull heads material that she plans to convert into baby blanket. I will keep checking by. I must see pictures and everything! LOL!


Hi Nowhining! You might check out Etsy for Halloween themed baby items. We have a 5 month old and I've found some Awesome stuff on there. Especially if you are a Nightmare Before Christmas Lover like me!


----------



## printersdevil

There are quite a few of us from the area, Jezebel_Boo. We have a make and take group that meets monthly. Will PM you. I am in Denison.


----------



## printersdevil

NoWhining, you weren't mentioned as being missing in the SR because we remembered you posting earlier about the trip in September. We would NEVER forget you or spookyone!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

busy crafting away


----------



## 51217

Is signup still happening?


----------



## WitchyKitty

Jubbag12 said:


> Is signup still happening?


Yes, until the 16th.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Awesome! I will look for your message!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Throw back from last year


----------



## Hilda

WitchyKitty said:


> Fairly quiet evening in bethene's bushes tonight. I think I will just make myself a little comfy nest of blankets and pillows under this far bush and rest...not feeling well tonight.  The sounds of the distant splashing in the pool, drink glasses clinking, gerbils quietly squeaking, soft giggles and cackles in the night, the cool, evening breeze softly blowing through the leaves of the trees...all will hopefully help me relax.


Crawls in the bushes... gently nudges WitchyKitty over and nods off on a pillow.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

How are there two full weeks left until sign up ends?? Is it just me or does it seem like the wait is going SOO much slower this year! This is torture. I have been dreaming of all kinds of ideas and have to keep reminding myself I need to see what my victim likes before I get too far down the road. I am dying to start stalking and planning and making!! Go time go!!! I need my viiiiiccccctttttiiiiimmmmm. Please bethene...please?????


----------



## hallorenescene

just need a victim and then the show begins.


----------



## Saki.Girl

there has to be some more peeps ready to join in  come join the fun


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Seeing as I am sitting in a jury selection room waiting, probably not a good time to yell victim!!


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh brim, no, it's not a good time to yell victim. it's a funny thought though.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I will agree...the wait time for a victim this year is feeling terribly slow and long, lol.


----------



## sikntwizted

hallorenescene said:


> just need a victim and then the show begins.


You mean the stalking! Hmmm, I thought we were doing that already... Ah. New victim stalking. Yea, that's it!


----------



## clowns_eat_people

I've been waiting all year for this!!! super excited!!!


----------



## MichaelMyers1

I will be joining the fun!! Will PM Bethene my info in a bit! Yay!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

need more Victims!!


----------



## dariusobells

hm was away for a weekend and Auditor is serving "water" at the bar.. strange bottles it came in....

Jezebel_boo, welcome to our playground. From another in the Metroplex let me buy you a hemlock and toads breath


----------



## WitchyKitty

**For all the new Reapers, and anyone who may have forgotten...I just thought this should be brought up ahead of time: 

When it comes time and you get your box of gifts from your Reaper, please, please, PLEASE remember to take pictures of all of your gifts (and the box it came in, if it's decorated) and post them to the SR Picture thread that bethene will start later when it's time. This is how your Reaper gets their thanks and recognition from you and everyone can see the work they put into your gifts! Your Victim will also post pictures of the gifts you sent them, so you get your recognition, as well!! There's nothing worse than working hard on your Victims gifts, sending them out and then never hearing anything from them about if they liked, or even received, their gifts. It's heartbreaking to the Reaper. We really want to know if you loved the gifts we worked so hard on for you. One of the best things about Secret Reaper is seeing all the pictures! We LOVE seeing everyone gifts! I mean...we really, really thrive on seeing the pics, hahaha! So please, if you choose to sign up and do this, post those wonderful pics!!!

*On a side note: If for some reason you simply, absolutely cannot post pics, at least, post in that thread your thanks to your Reaper and tell everyone what you received and what you loved. Thanking your Reaper is kind of a nice thing to do, lol. (...but again, we'd really love it if you'd try to post pics!)


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

dariusobells said:


> hm was away for a weekend and Auditor is serving "water" at the bar.. strange bottles it came in....
> 
> Jezebel_boo, welcome to our playground. From another in the Metroplex let me buy you a hemlock and toads breath


Yum  Thanks for the welcome darius!


----------



## The Auditor

Um, yeah...water....yeah, that's what that is....

People noticing that the time seems to be moving slower this year. Must distract them, help time pass faster. Hmm. Where are those water balloons?


----------



## WitchyKitty

Oh no...water balloon time?? {{WitchyKitty runs and hides in the bushes...}}


----------



## The Auditor

I'll get you, my pretty!!!!!! 

Oh, look...a Super Soaker....


----------



## WitchyKitty

The Auditor said:


> I'll get you, my pretty!!!!!!
> 
> Oh, look...a Super Soaker....


Where did I put that raincoat?!


----------



## The Auditor

WitchyKitty said:


> Where did I put that raincoat?!


It's right over there, under that shelf....ignore the bucket....


----------



## WitchyKitty

The Auditor said:


> It's right over there, under that shelf....ignore the bucket....


{{WitchyKitty looks up, grabs said bucket and chases after The Auditor...}}


----------



## dariusobells

WitchyKitty said:


> Where did I put that raincoat?!


ehrhm.... last call.....


----------



## The Auditor

WitchyKitty said:


> {{WitchyKitty looks up, grabs said bucket and chases after The Auditor...}}


{{WitchyKitty obviously forgot that The Auditor has a SuperSoaker and water balloons]]

SQQQQUUUIIIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRTTTTTTTTTT!


----------



## dariusobells

Oh dear.. we are going to need more bar towels.


----------



## WitchyKitty

The Auditor said:


> {{WitchyKitty obviously forgot that The Auditor has a SuperSoaker and water balloons]]
> 
> SQQQQUUUIIIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRTTTTTTTTTT!


Aaaand, you missed! I am rather small and have decent reflexes...a difficult target to hit. {{...tosses bucket of water in Auditor's general direction and runs away to the bar to hide behind dariusobells...}}


----------



## WitchyKitty

Oh, look, the bar has one of those water nozzle hose things...Stay Back! Stay back or I'll shoot!!


----------



## dariusobells

back to the dirt... good luck Auditor!


----------



## The Auditor

NOW it's a party! Bring on the FOAM!

Oh, look, behind you...gerbils! With water balloons!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Oh, now the gerbils are after me?! Where the heck is everyone?? I'm outnumbered! I need help! Come on guys! I am no match for the ninja gerbils!!!


----------



## The Auditor

I think it's the "kitty" in your name...you know how they feel about cats...

Oh dear. One of the gerbils has released the flying monkeys.


----------



## WitchyKitty

This kitty LOVES gerbils!! I am a friend to all animal kind! 

...Sigh...I wonder if bethene will toss some towels out to the bushes for me...maybe an extension cord with a hair dryer, too...


----------



## The Auditor

Don't hide, Darius! Join the fun!

Someone turn up the music!


----------



## hallorenescene

raindrops keep falling everywhere. seems auditor gets witchykitty's hair. will bethene give her a towel because she does care, or throw caution to the wind and scare those gerbils. a snap from the towel will send them running. humph, messing with her cats. humph!


----------



## kittyvibe

lol, you guys are a hoot :3 

/ninja moves to the safety of the trees



The Auditor said:


> Don't hide, Darius! Join the fun!
> 
> Someone turn up the music!


----------



## WitchyKitty

OH, so NOW everyone shows up...after I've been mercilessly drowned and drenched...


----------



## nhh

Oh hey - safe me to join now? lol


----------



## GiggleFairy

I just can't help but think of Richard Gere when gerbils are mentioned . . .


----------



## bethene

Hehe, giggle fairy,, you naughty girl! My husband knows a guy whose wife worked where the, ummm, work was done... 


Folks, if you are looking to join us, remember to send me your info. Other wise I don't know if you are serious about it, I ran into that problem before, I go by my messages to assign victims. A thread lost in the shuffle won't get you a victim!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

bethene said:


> Hehe, giggle fairy,, you naughty girl! My husband knows a guy whose wife worked where the, ummm, work was done...
> 
> 
> Folks, if you are looking to join us, remember to send me your info. Other wise I don't know if you are serious about it, I ran into that problem before, I go by my messages to assign victims. A thread lost in the shuffle won't get you a victim!


Just sent you my info :-D


----------



## ajbanz

FINALLY updated my likes and dislikes in the other thread. I have been popping in to see what everyone has been up to. I will not be posting much this year but I am really enjoying your antics!!!!!


----------



## LadySherry

Just updating that the glitter bombs are in route. Trucks rolled out last night so be on the look out they are 5 trucks this year all busting at the seams.


----------



## Bethany

The flying monkeys are about! And I'm not sure but I think I saw an armored Guinea Pig in the bushes?!


----------



## lizzyborden

Still planning on joining. Managed to survive a huge work weekend with 100% increase in sales. So now that things will begin to slow down a bit, I feel better about joining in. Working on my list now. 

I've had so much fun being a part of this in the past that I'd really hate to pass this one up.


----------



## Ghouliet

Well, even though I do not know who I will get to reap this year, I started working on a sizeable project. So far I do not see it listed on anyone's list but I am going to try and do it anyway. It is Halloween related and homemade so maybe I can stretch it and say it is something that will be enjoyed. Just hoping it turns out well and I can get it done in time...


----------



## Ghouliet

Lady Sherry please do not send your bombs here. It would make such a mess. lol


----------



## LadySherry

Ghouliet said:


> Lady Sherry please do not send your bombs here. It would make such a mess. lol


They are headed Bethene's. she will be glitter bombed like never before. There is not a broom big enough to sweep the mess.


----------



## Hilda

Ignore the Flying Monkeys. They follow me where ever I go.


----------



## WitchyKitty

{{...crawls as far into bethene's bushes as she can get and hides under blankets...doesn't wish to be covered in the glitter bomb debris that will soon be covering the whole yard...}}


----------



## printersdevil

Gigglefairy, I don't want to mess with you. I see you are ready to fight over the witch for sale (lol) in the other thread. Thankfully, Hazel the red witch is already enroute to me! And I live closer to the seller than you. I would be a little worried about you hijacking the mail truck but I live up higher in Texas than you, so she will be safe in my home in a few days! LOL

I so started to buy that other one, too. 

I will bring Hazel along for some hexing in the bushes next week!!!


----------



## GiggleFairy

printersdevil said:


> Gigglefairy, I don't want to mess with you. I see you are ready to fight over the witch for sale (lol) in the other thread. Thankfully, Hazel the red witch is already enroute to me! And I live closer to the seller than you. I would be a little worried about you hijacking the mail truck but I live up higher in Texas than you, so she will be safe in my home in a few days! LOL
> 
> I so started to buy that other one, too.
> 
> I will bring Hazel along for some hexing in the bushes next week!!!



Oh yes, yes I am! I have ZERO full-sized witch props. That was just too good of a deal. It's a good thing I was cooped up in a medical facility this weekend having Abby, my brain, experimented on or I would have hopped on my broomstick and tracked that truck down to find Hazel the red witch.


----------



## WitchyKitty

11 more days left until sign ups are over and Victims are given out!!!!! Victim, victim, VICTIM!!!


----------



## The Auditor

WitchyKitty said:


> OH, so NOW everyone shows up...after I've been mercilessly drowned and drenched...


Perhaps your being drowned and drenched is _why_ they showed up....


----------



## WitchyKitty

The Auditor said:


> Perhaps your being drowned and drenched is _why_ they showed up....


Awww.. *Sniff* ...I'll just go back to my blanket nest in the bushes now and be sad...


----------



## kittyvibe

The Auditor said:


> Some of the new stuff from my sister's store...
> 
> View attachment 206367
> 
> 
> View attachment 206368


I want one of each color of those skull ornaments, :3


----------



## Bethany

OK, Who enlisted this guy??


----------



## im the goddess

WitchyKitty, no one talks to my former reaper like that. Auditor, I'm watching you. I'm going to send the ninja gerbils your way and the armoured guinea pig too. I've outfitted them with spray guns.


----------



## im the goddess

Bethany said:


> View attachment 206857
> 
> 
> OK, Who enlisted this guy??


LOL, he looks like something from Monty Python. I'll bite off your ankles!


----------



## The Auditor

WitchyKitty said:


> Awww.. *Sniff* ...I'll just go back to my blanket nest in the bushes now and be sad...


If you think about it, it could be a compliment...


----------



## WitchyKitty

11 more days...11 more days...11 more days...have the gerbils found anything out yet over at bethene's?? There HAS to be some kind of info over there by now! Maybe some victim pre-lists? Notes? Anything?


----------



## Bethany

I don't know where I found him or why he was saved in my Halloween Posters file, but while I was looking for a cover for my potions box, I ran across him. LOL
Went to a couple thrift stores today. Nothing at the sheriff's ranch store, but the Other one had some things for me & I am going back tomorrow to buy this to store my bar glass in. I'll see if there is a way I can take out the crossed wired on the glass so I can paint them silver. Not sure if I'll leave the cabinet the color it is or paint it too...








also saw this, but thought $7 was a bit pricey.


----------



## The Auditor

im the goddess said:


> WitchyKitty, no one talks to my former reaper like that. Auditor, I'm watching you. I'm going to send the ninja gerbils your way and the armoured guinea pig too. I've outfitted them with spray guns.


Apparently my statement was misconstrued. Have you never been in a water fight and noticed how completely adorable your opponent looks once the "battle" is over?


----------



## WitchyKitty

The Auditor said:


> If you think about it, it could be a compliment...


Hmmm, I suppose it could be...it could go either way, lol


----------



## WitchyKitty

The Auditor said:


> Apparently my statement was misconstrued. Have you never been in a water fight and noticed how completely adorable your opponent looks once the "battle" is over?


Hahaha...okay, I'll take "adorable".
im the goddess, you can call off the gerbils and the guinea pigs.


----------



## The Auditor

I would never publicly insult you, nor say anything to purposely hurt you. 

Throw this glitter bomb at you, on the other hand, that I would do.


----------



## printersdevil

Love that guinea pig! (and the cabinet and tea pot)

I seem to miss all the fun. I am here ready to lurk in the bushes for awhile. Maybe we should go through bethene's trash---or at least the paper recycle bin looking for notes. I will need a couple of those awesome drinks to stay awake tonight though.


----------



## WitchyKitty

The Auditor said:


> I would never publicly insult you, nor say anything to purposely hurt you.
> 
> Throw this glitter bomb at you, on the other hand, that I would do.


Hahaha! I know. All in fun...all in fun. 

Glitter...I think I'd rather be insulted publicly than covered in glitter...


----------



## Bethany

Cocktails are served!!


----------



## printersdevil

Yeah floaty eyeballs! They should help us see better as we lurk in the dark.


----------



## Kelloween

Did I just see a flying monkey carrying a drunk gerbil covered in glitter and Richard Gere running behind..or did I dream that?


----------



## Hilda

Kelloween said:


> Did I just see a flying monkey carrying a drunk gerbil covered in glitter and Richard Gere running behind..or did I dream that?


Weird. I'm having the same dream.


----------



## ondeko

Really having a hard time not signing up, but I just won't have time to do it right this year. I'm not even putting up the haunt this year--going to go help a friend with his walk thru instead. So I'l ljust watch the antics this year. Have fun everybody!


----------



## a_granger

Ooooo..beer bottle vision. Wonder if it will work like IR vision. May be good for the gerbils on recon. I'll just send this one in on the next kitty cat that walk past the bushes!!


----------



## bethene

I understand why you can't join, but we will miss you!


----------



## WitchyKitty

There are people who are still considering joining...hopefully we will have more, soon!! Don't forget to post your likes and dislikes on the L/D Thread when you sign up!!


----------



## Ophelia

The Auditor said:


> Perhaps your being drowned and drenched is _why_ they showed up....


*
If it makes you feel any better, Auditor, I definitely read that the way you'd intended it to be read!

A few more days, and things should be calm enough for regular participation from me! And PrintersDevil, I do have a commercial grade espresso machine, if you really need a drink that will keep you up!*


----------



## texaslucky

Checking in to see what is happening. Party in the bushes? Why didn't I know about this? Wow, you people are really pumped. I can't wait for my second reaper experience but didn't know there was this muich happening before names were given.

I guess I need to grab a drink and go lurk in the dark for awhile. I am so ready to get started. I have so many ideas and I hope to get a victim who likes these things or I will be scrambling. Not much out in southern Oklahoma that is Halloween related. School starts next week for one of our kids and the others start on the 20th so maybe after that it will all strart showing up in stores.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Ophelia said:


> If it makes you feel any better, Auditor, I definitely read that the way you'd intended it to be read!


Lol, I sometimes miss things...people like to blame it on me being blonde...


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hey! I hit my 2000th post tonight!  A celebratory round of drinks for everybody, on me!


----------



## WitchyKitty

texaslucky said:


> Checking in to see what is happening. Party in the bushes? Why didn't I know about this? Wow, you people are really pumped. I can't wait for my second reaper experience but didn't know there was this muich happening before names were given.


Oh yes, we hide in bethene's bushes during sign up time and party...we send in ninja gerbils to try to get sneak peeks and info from the house about the victim lists. Lot's of drinking, eating, more drinking and random shenanigans happen here. We constantly beg and chant to bethene to give us our victims early...we also begin to bribe her if all other measures fail. Glitter, feather boas, ninja gerbils, flying monkeys, water fights...it all happens right here! Then we all camp under the bushes when we get sleepy. Come on in, there's plenty of room in here! Bring a pillow!


----------



## GiggleFairy

Kelloween said:


> Did I just see a flying monkey carrying a drunk gerbil covered in glitter and Richard Gere running behind..or did I dream that?





Hilda said:


> Weird. I'm having the same dream.



Heh, heh! Gerbils, Richard Gere and behind should not be used in the same sentence. I've already taken my Ambien. The first time I ever took it I had a hallucination from Hell, which involved robotic critters coming out of a hole in the wall. Of course, it was much more detailed than that. Lawd have mercy baby jeezus I hope I don't have any hallucinations of Richard Gere and gerbils and behinds tonight! If so, I hope it's not horrifying like my first hallucination was. Thank God I was in the hospital when it happened and the staff was there. Maybe if it happens tonight they can at least dress in drag with wigs and feather boas and hooker heels and glitter!


----------



## im the goddess

The Auditor said:


> Apparently my statement was misconstrued. Have you never been in a water fight and noticed how completely adorable your opponent looks once the "battle" is over?


 it was all meant in fun.



WitchyKitty said:


> Hahaha...okay, I'll take "adorable".
> im the goddess, you can call off the gerbils and the guinea pigs.


 Gerbils and guinea pig strike cancelled


Kelloween said:


> Did I just see a flying monkey carrying a drunk gerbil covered in glitter and Richard Gere running behind..or did I dream that?


 LOL OMG



ondeko said:


> Really having a hard time not signing up, but I just won't have time to do it right this year. I'm not even putting up the haunt this year--going to go help a friend with his walk thru instead. So I'l ljust watch the antics this year. Have fun everybody!


We will miss you.


----------



## witchymom

you know we have the new dog - now 30 pound 4 month old. well, she destroys ANYTHING outside. having concerns about my outdoor stuff this year. shell tear down ANYTHING :/


----------



## sikntwizted

*leaves the bushes and grabs a towel* Wow. That cat-witch sure got these bushes wet. *goes back to the bar and talks to the gerbils*


----------



## sikntwizted




----------



## WitchyKitty

sikntwizted said:


> *leaves the bushes and grabs a towel* Wow. That cat-witch sure got these bushes wet. *goes back to the bar and talks to the gerbils*


Hey now...it was the gerbils who chased me in there with the water balloons...and Auditor sent them!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Any new sign ups? What number are we at now? 10 more days!!!!!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

STILL 10 more days???? OMG! Why is it taking so long!!??


----------



## Ophelia

sikntwizted said:


> *leaves the bushes and grabs a towel* Wow. That cat-witch sure got these bushes wet. *goes back to the bar and talks to the gerbils*


*I am not touching that one.*


----------



## WitchyKitty

Ophelia said:


> *I am not touching that one.*


Hahaha...oh boy...


----------



## printersdevil

You guys are so funny!

It just hit me that I will be getting my victim name right after my surgery. What a pain! The doc better be right and this better be a quick rebound! I am having shoulder surgery again next week on the 14th. He is supposed to be just removing some adhesions and I should be able to be up and around quickly. I HOPE. I have this SR thing to get going on and will not be waylaid. I am a little paranoid because last year when I had the rotator cuff surgery he went in thinking it was a very small tear and found that the tendon had pulled off the bone. I told him that he better not find more wrong this year and delay my healing time!!! LOL

I am working today on making some things that I hope are sort of covering a wide spectrum of people and likes so maybe I can at least have a jump start on this in case I am down more than I anticipate. So ready to get going on this.

I am also going to try to crank out a few props before surgery. I have three good bases for them from standing fans and one metal pole light. I just need to get in the shed and pull out some of my totes to locate a few things. I thought I needed some more PVC pipe in a bigger diameter, but realized that I have two of the bamboo poles that will work great. I may have to replace them after this season if they don't hold up, but I think they will do fine on the indoor things.

I need to find some of my witch masks in the shed though. I also want to get some of my crystal balls finished---I have quite a collection of glass globes and bases. So, it will be a busy week. That is good, so maybe the time will pass quickly and I won't worry. Except about who I will have for a victim!!! LOL


----------



## Reaper Wench

I'm still considering signing up. It looks like a lot of fun but I just don't know if I can pull it off. If I can't I will enjoy it anyway by reading everyone's posts and looking at the pics of the great things all of you exchange!

Edited to add :

Good luck with your surgery Printersdevil. I know everyone here will be sending great thoughts and encouragement your way!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Yes, best of luck on a speedy recovery from your surgery, Printersdevil!!!


----------



## Queen Of Spades

Count me in!


----------



## Saki.Girl

sending speedy recovery juice your way pintersdevil


----------



## Dead_Girl

Sign me up please!! I love the Secret Reaper!! I look forward to this every year!


----------



## CornStalkers

Message sent, I'm in again for the 3rd year!!!


----------



## nhh

I was talking with my husband the other night. Talking about decorating for our front yard. We have an idea... At the same time. Totally different that we've done before. So, our plans have changed to having a Day of the Dead celebration. We can still use our skellys and tombstones. Need lights, paper lanterns. We can have our son help with those paper flowers. Maybe a piñata or two for the kids to hit. We don't get a lot of kids from outside our neighborhood but, we do have a lot of kids in our neighborhood. I updated my like/dislike list too.

No... for this victim thing. I need a victim!!! Little crafts will relax me after the stressful days I've been having. Most of my supplies are in storage because we had floors put in, etc... I either need to dig through and bring that stuff back home or shop more. You I vote shop more.


----------



## bethene

we are up to 116 now,, still a bit of time left, I think we will be having less signed up than last year, but that is ok too,,, we will still have fun!!


----------



## dariusobells

it seems the gerbils are training mice as infantry for an attack!


----------



## printersdevil

Yea, many more sign-ups and others still considering joining. Come and join the fun.

Thanks for all the well wishes. It should be a fast recovery. I just wish he could have done it this week. Surgery is not until next Thursday and I am a worry wort and will go nuts before them. So, I am trying to work on some Halloween crafts everyday. I should be cleaning and getting things in tip top shape, but this is much more fun!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hey! More people signed up all at once today!! Awesome!! Let's have that happen again! 

oh, and also..."victim...Victim...VICTIM!!!"


----------



## guttercat33

Already got some great things for my victim now to find out who the lucky victim will be ( creep laugh)wwwhhhaaaaaaaa


----------



## WitchyKitty

I have been randomly buying things for my future victim, as well...now I just wait and see what of these items I can actually send them! I'm really wanting to start crafting and making things, but I decided to wait to do that until I have my victim, so I can make something specifically for them! 
Victim time still seems so far away...


----------



## WitchyKitty

New sign ups...and a few others, I think...don't forget to post you list of likes and dislikes to the Likes/Dislikes thread!! Your future reaper needs you to do this!!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...kes-dislikes-thread-secret-reaper-2014-a.html


----------



## Bethany

Going to spend a good part of the day tomorrow with another HF member. 
Think we'll be working on cabinets & jar arrangement.


----------



## The Auditor

Ophelia said:


> *
> If it makes you feel any better, Auditor, I definitely read that the way you'd intended it to be read!
> !*


It does, thank you. See, Ophelia gets me!


----------



## sikntwizted

So, for the newbies. If you don't follow the rules, we apparently have flying monkeys, ninja gerbils, and now water balloons to get you right. Just sayin'.


----------



## WitchyKitty

sikntwizted said:


> So, for the newbies. If you don't follow the rules, we apparently have flying monkeys, ninja gerbils, and now water balloons to get you right. Just sayin'.


...and glitter bombs. Don't forget the glitter bombs.


----------



## The Auditor

texaslucky said:


> Checking in to see what is happening. Party in the bushes? Why didn't I know about this? Wow, you people are really pumped. I can't wait for my second reaper experience but didn't know there was this muich happening before names were given.
> 
> I guess I need to grab a drink and go lurk in the dark for awhile. I am so ready to get started. I have so many ideas and I hope to get a victim who likes these things or I will be scrambling. Not much out in southern Oklahoma that is Halloween related. School starts next week for one of our kids and the others start on the 20th so maybe after that it will all strart showing up in stores.


You have no idea....this year, we're being good, downright tame. (We're Hallofreaks. We like to have fun!)


----------



## sikntwizted

WitchyKitty said:


> ...and glitter bombs. Don't forget the glitter bombs.


Oh yea, and glitter bombs!


----------



## hallorenescene

auditor, i got you too. it was funny. i saw that. and you're right, it has been very tame this year. 
i loved the kungfu gerbil, and the shimmying gerbil. very well trained critters we have here. 
ondeko, sorry you're not playing this year. you're always added fun. 
now, it seems i read a post about richard geres running behind??????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sikntwizted

Richard Gere's behind is running??!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Glitter Bomb!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Wait...I'm confused...are we glitter bombing Richard Gere's rear???


----------



## The Auditor

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 206997
> 
> Glitter Bomb!!!!


Oh this is dangerous...


----------



## hallorenescene

witchy kitty, i swear, your comment made me laugh very loud. 
then i read auditors comment and laughed even harder.
then i went back and reread both comments, and laughed just as hard again. 
okay, the 3rd time i only chuckled. 
you know, i always liked richard gere, but not into all the glitter stuff.


----------



## printersdevil

Richard Gere---with or without glitter is fine!


----------



## screamqueen2012

i think we ought to dress up shawn connery for grins and giggles....


----------



## printersdevil

Or not dress him--just saying!


----------



## screamqueen2012

i love the way you think printersdevil....lets least put a bow on him somewhere...lol


----------



## hallorenescene

glitter bombs are dangerous. the glitter gets in your eyes and impairs your vision in streaks. lol.


----------



## GiggleFairy

hallorenescene said:


> now, it seems i read a post about richard geres running behind??????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





sikntwizted said:


> Richard Gere's behind is running??!!





WitchyKitty said:


> Wait...I'm confused...are we glitter bombing Richard Gere's rear???





hallorenescene said:


> you know, i always liked richard gere, but not into all the glitter stuff.


I don't think he was into glitter either hallorenescene, but gerbils yes! Heee, heee, heee, heeeeeee! 



printersdevil said:


> Richard Gere---with or without glitter is fine!





hallorenescene said:


> glitter bombs are dangerous. the glitter gets in your eyes and impairs your vision in streaks. lol.


Oh goodness gracious. I've got to stop reading this thread at night after I've taken my Ambien. The risks I run are just too great.  

It sure has seemed to pull the stick out of my butt though. I'm not as crabby as I have been here lately. Okay, maybe the stick/butt reference wasn't a good one since we're on the Richard Gere/gerbil topic. Heee, heee, heeeeeee!

Whooo! Who needs Auditor's drinks when you're sleep deprived and your Ambien isn't quite working!!! *skips around in a daze*


----------



## MummyOf5

Wait a minute, who's streaking?


----------



## nhh

And I walked in on streaking...


----------



## GiggleFairy

NOW WE'RE TALKING!!!

I think some folks are getting tipsy while waiting on victims. All kinds of strange things happen during this time.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Okay, so I wake up in the middle of the night, peek out of the bushes and hear there is talk of streaking and Richard Gere liking gerbils?!? Okay...what were they serving at the bar??


----------



## hallorenescene

i'm not sure, but i think giggle fairy spiked auditors bar offerings with ambien, and now we're all seeing gerbils, and richard gere's behind, and shawn connery getting dressed/undressed, and dangerous homemade glitter bombs. the party is in the bushes. come as you are.


----------



## im the goddess

On a side note, I have this really old cat named Muffin. We got her when she was about one, so I am not sure, but I think she is about 18. She is very frail and has been for several years, but she still has been purring, eating , and able to get around. Last night one of my other cats did something to her and I'm pretty sure they broke her back leg. I have to take her to the vet this morning, and I am afraid it won't be good. My husband has already decided this is it for her. I'm very sad.


----------



## celipops

Very sorry to hear


----------



## Saki.Girl

So excited to get a victim and see what goodies I can create


----------



## celipops

I'm excited too! While I was cleaning out the house, I put some things aside as potential reaper gifts... VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM


----------



## thanosstar

im ready send me my victim


----------



## printersdevil

im the goddess, so sorry about your kitty.

Will this torture of waiting for victims EVER end?


----------



## WitchyKitty

{{hugs}} im the goddess...I will have your kitty baby in my thoughts. I hope she will be okay!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

I'm the Goddess, I am really sorry to hear that!


----------



## bethene

Oh, im the goddess, I am so sorry about your kitty, I will be thinking about you and her, poor baby. This is the hardest part of being a mama to fur babies...


----------



## doto

Quick Quick I need a victim, the Halloween Nazi (aka my wife) just found the stash of hidden stuff and recycling is tomorrow.


----------



## bethene

Time is getting short to sign up, we are way below our usual number of reapers, come out come out where ever you are!


----------



## Bethany

i am the goddess, I am so sorry about your kitty. Broke my heart reading it. Hugs to you.


----------



## kfinley

How many do we normally have each year?


bethene said:


> Time is getting short to sign up, we are way below our usual number of reapers, come out come out where ever you are!


----------



## Ophelia

*I'm the goddess, I am so sorry to hear of your kitty's injury. My best companion was almost 20 when she passed. She had lived with chronic renal failure for years, and it suddenly took a turn for the worse. I wish I'd had the strength to allow her peace when it was needed, because I'm afraid she suffered her last 24 hours. By the time I'd made the decision, it was too late. I know how frail, and how precious, our seniors are to us. She opened my eyes to how amazing a senior can be, and how we all need to appreciate them while we have them. This goes for humans and animals. They've all lived and have had valuable experiences that can be conveyed to us, if we're only willing to listen. They make us better people.

Probably way too far off target for the thread, so...
Glitter Bomb!!!*


----------



## WitchyKitty

My kitties are my babies...my children. When they get sick or hurt, I am absolutely miserable right along with them. I lost one of mine, Persephone, a little over 3 years ago...it was very rough and I still miss her terribly. I can definitely feel for you, im the goddess, and what you are going through. {{more hugs}} I'm still holding on to hope that your kitty is okay, though.


----------



## WitchyKitty

kfinley said:


> How many do we normally have each year?


I think someone said there was about 188 last year...the last number I remember being posted was 180, and I know there were some more who signed up after that, so 188 sounds about right.
I hadn't joined the forum yet for the SR in 2012, so I don't know that years total, but I searched the old thread and saw, at least, 179 had signed up, and I'm sure more, after that, that I just didn't read. Having only 9 days left of sign ups and not even being at 120 yet is rather low.


----------



## dariusobells

Ophelia said:


> *
> Glitter Bomb!!!*


murph.. that stuff gets.. well every where, it is the decoration version of an unmentionable condition.. once hit with it you are stuck with it forever! 

and on that note its time to break out the Goldschlager!


----------



## im the goddess

Thank you guys for all the good thoughts and kind words. I'm going to past the reply I sent one of the members who PM'ed me. I don't think I could type it out again.
Thank you for the kind words. Unfortunately both bones were broken through. The vet saw something on the xray that didn't look right with the bone. She sent the xray over to the radiologist and they decided Muffin had a tumorous bone. They said it would have broken anyway. They said it wouldn't heal. So after all day on painkillers, wrapped in a soft blanket and being catered to, muffin went to sleep tonight purring while getting her head rubbed. We will miss her. It sucks when they die.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I'm so, so sorry, hun...this brings tears to my eyes. So many more hugs being sent your way tonight!


----------



## MummyOf5

I'm so sorry im the goddess. Sending big hugs sweetie!


----------



## bethene

Tears are in my eyes also reading this, I am so sorry, sending love and hugs your way,.......


----------



## PirateDex

So very sorry im the goddess, I have been there and it was the hardest thing. All my sympathy.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

im the goddess said:


> Thank you guys for all the good thoughts and kind words. I'm going to past the reply I sent one of the members who PM'ed me. I don't think I could type it out again.
> Thank you for the kind words. Unfortunately both bones were broken through. The vet saw something on the xray that didn't look right with the bone. She sent the xray over to the radiologist and they decided Muffin had a tumorous bone. They said it would have broken anyway. They said it wouldn't heal. So after all day on painkillers, wrapped in a soft blanket and being catered to, muffin went to sleep tonight purring while getting her head rubbed. We will miss her. It sucks when they die.


so sad when our fur babies leave us, sorry for your loss.


----------



## The Auditor

So, so very sorry.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

♫♪ i ain't got nobody ♪♫♪♫♪


----------



## Ophelia

*I'm the goddess, I'm so sorry. That being said, Muffin had the best transition that any of us can hope for for our critter companions. It made me glad to read about the love that surrounded her as she passed. We should all hope for that, for our family(two or four legged) and for ourselves. Thank you for giving that to her, and know that she felt and understood it. Lots of love and peace to you all.*


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I am so behind on this thread! I'll try go get caught up tomorrow. Getting my stuff together to start selling Jamberry has me worn out. That and getting the monsters ready for school which starts tomorrow.


----------



## dariusobells

Sorry to hear your loss "I'm the goddess." I understand the Gerbils will be playing taps for Muffin at midnight.


----------



## im the goddess

Thank you for making me smile Dariousbells. Ophelia, I said basically the same thing to my son on the way back from the vet. You just said it better than I.Thank you for the sweet thoughts and comments everyone.


----------



## im the goddess

sorry double post


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Swoosh! Spooki swoops in! Did I miss it Did I miss it???? Ugggh Ive been at work getting my classroom ready for school this year. So is it too late to sign up if not Bethene Im In!*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*I'm the goddess, I am truly sorry to hear about your kitty  My heart goes out to you I know soon I will be faced with a similar situation for my dog Max who is quite up there in years and well lets just say I am truly sorry for I know what a loss like this can be  Kisses and Hugs *


im the goddess said:


> Thank you guys for all the good thoughts and kind words. I'm going to past the reply I sent one of the members who PM'ed me. I don't think I could type it out again.
> Thank you for the kind words. Unfortunately both bones were broken through. The vet saw something on the xray that didn't look right with the bone. She sent the xray over to the radiologist and they decided Muffin had a tumorous bone. They said it would have broken anyway. They said it wouldn't heal. So after all day on painkillers, wrapped in a soft blanket and being catered to, muffin went to sleep tonight purring while getting her head rubbed. We will miss her. It sucks when they die.


----------



## im the goddess

Thank you Spookilixious mama. I'm glad my husband and son were around. I have teared so much.


----------



## hallorenescene

im the goddess, i'm so sorry about your kitty. was the other kitty just trying to play? that is so sad.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, i see after reading further i'm the goddess you have now loss your kitty. i am very sorry to hear that. i'm glad you were able to hold and pet him/her on their way to the next journey.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Swoosh! Spooki swoops in! Did I miss it Did I miss it???? Ugggh Ive been at work getting my classroom ready for school this year. So is it too late to sign up if not Bethene Im In!*


It's not too late! Sign ups go on until the 16th! So you are in! Yay!


----------



## LairMistress

I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your cat, imthegoddess!


----------



## offmymeds

So sorry for the loss of your fur baby, im the goddess. ((hugs))


----------



## bethene

We got a couple of new sign ups! 121 now!!!!


----------



## Ghouliet

Wow, 121 people joined? Super! My large project is done and waiting for my victim...now on to some smaller things.


----------



## IshWitch

Hmmm...beginning to get an itch and a twitch...not sure I can hold out much longer...

It's ALL Bethany's fault!


----------



## printersdevil

Im the goddess, I am so sorry for your loss. Pets are family. Hugs and good wishes with you.


----------



## IshWitch

So sorry for your loss imthegoddess! My old man is going on 14 and has become very finicky, isn't eating and is losing weight, I'm not sure what his future holds but I do know how terrible it is and feel for you having lost your baby.


----------



## moony_1

Sorry about your kitty imthegoddess.  pets are family for sure. Such gentle, caring little souls. I dread the day we have to say goodbye to our pets. That was one of my reservations about getting a great Dane is because they don't live as long  thoughts are with you all. Xoxox


----------



## WitchyKitty

I just had to update my list again...I picked up something today that I had written on it, so I don't need it anymore. If you are my future reaper, I'll remind you again to check my posted list...not just the one I sent bethene!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Is it victim time, yet???


----------



## bethene

Close, witchy kitty, close!


----------



## WitchyKitty

8 more days feels like an eternity! LOL!


----------



## im the goddess

Thank you all again for the outpouring of sympathy and well wishes. It means a lot.

WOW, we are up to 121 with a week left. Let's see how many more we can entice. And, we have all these new, first time reapers. Welcome!


----------



## nhh

I love that we have so many new virgin victims!!! Mwahaha


----------



## frogkid11

To my 2013 Secret Reaper, im the goddess, I was so saddenned to read of your loss as I was catching up on this thread from being away the last couple of days. I have had similar experiences my past two pets and it's like losing a part of yourself when the circumstances come to this action. Know that plenty of hugs and thoughts are being sent your way as you move forward. Take care!!


----------



## The Auditor

~a slight rustling in the leaves, a rush of breeze, and the Ninja Gerbil emerges, and scampers all ninja-gerbil-like up Auditor's arm~

What's that, you say? She's been assembling the list all along, everyone's already matched up? And you got the Master List????? Very good, very good indeed.....

Muhahaha

~slinks into the bushes. All slinky-like ~


----------



## printersdevil

I want to see that list. Let's push Auditor into the pool and grab it!!!


----------



## The Auditor

printersdevil said:


> I want to see that list. Let's push Auditor into the pool and grab it!!!


....oh no....


----------



## Ophelia

*Oh yes. 

~Shove~*


----------



## StacyN

im the goddess:I am so, so sorry for the loss of your sweet kitty. That's the trouble with our wonderful furry children, they steal our hearts and then one day break them in two. I hope you're feeling better and sending lots of hugs your way.


----------



## hallorenescene

auditor, all wet, is basking in the sun. hope he doesn't catch cold.


----------



## StacyN

OK...just PM'd Bethene. I'm in. My first SR! I'm super excited!


----------



## Bethany

Oh NO!! Did you grab the list before you pushed The Auditor in the pool?


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Wheeeeeee!!!!! This is going to be so much fun, I just signed up!!!


----------



## dariusobells

hallorenescene said:


> auditor, all wet, is basking in the sun. hope he doesn't catch cold.


Unfortunately I believe he still had the list in his hand when he made splashdown... sigh


----------



## MummyOf5

Bump! Using my new phone .


----------



## Ophelia

*No, he did not have the list on him. Yay!

Sadly, in a turn of events, one of Bethene's cats snatched it from his grasp just as he was falling in, then took it back into the house...All the while, Bethene was completely unaware of the events that just transpired. Too bad her cats caught on, and are now ever more vigilant against the ninja gerbils.

...Sigh...*


----------



## sikntwizted

I heard a rumor that the ninja gerbils are now equipped with special anti-glitter armor...


----------



## bethene

That's right, we are on full ninja gerbil patrol here!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Snap shot of Bethene's backyard Auditor you need to make a head count of your gerbils STAT!! That doesn't look like chicken that looks like Gerbils


----------



## EveningKiss

*tosses hat into the ring* i love doing this every year. always fun =)


----------



## im the goddess

I always seem to miss the shenanigans. Too bad the cat got the list back. VICTIM!


----------



## im the goddess

Anyone up for a Black Magic Cocktail?

http://www.hgtv.com/entertaining/black-magic-halloween-cocktail-recipe/index.html


----------



## Bethany

im the goddess said:


> Anyone up for a Black Magic Cocktail?
> 
> http://www.hgtv.com/entertaining/black-magic-halloween-cocktail-recipe/index.html
> View attachment 207518


yes please. ANd Thank YOu.


----------



## im the goddess

Here you go Bethany. Enjoy


----------



## WitchyKitty

I get back from biking out of town to find out you guys had...and then lost...the list?!?! Sigh...I guess now we have no choice but to wait until bethene deems us ready for our victims. Soon, hopefully!!

I also see more people signed up! YAYS!! 

As for me, I think I'll sit back and relax by the bushes now that I'm back...my poor legs are killing me after 16.4 miles of biking today! It wouldn't have been so bad, and we would've gone further, if we hadn't gotten lost from our trail and ended up in a severely hill covered area...oh boy, that was a miserable workout, lol. Oh, and we are terribly sunburned now, too, since that hill covered area had no tree cover. One of those nice, cold drinks im the goddess is serving looks quite refreshing right now...I'll take one to drink, and about 10 more to hold against my sunburns...


----------



## im the goddess

Sorry you got lost, and sunburned. That's no fun. Here are your drinks.


----------



## Halloween_Queen

I'm signed up =) Totally stoked I get to participate this year! My fourth one, yay!!


----------



## moony_1

Will we get a confirmation once we send our info? Just want to be sure I'm actually in and didn't mess up lol


----------



## scareme

I'm still going back and forth on joining. I love the whole excitement of the acclivity. And some of my favorite Halloween things ever, I got as gifts from my reaper. But I have one major complaint. The damn postal service. The last three packages I sent out, I spent more on shipping than I did with what was in the box. If I spend $20 on the prop, and $25 on shipping it, I figure my reepee would have been better off if I had just sent them the $50 and let them get something they like. I know it's the thought that counts, And people on here have such mad skills I'm always blown away by the talent I see. But I just hate doubling the price because of shipping. Maybe I should just send things that are tiny, and cheap to send, like diamonds. They don't weight much do they?


----------



## WitchyKitty

scareme said:


> I'm still going back and forth on joining. I love the whole excitement of the acclivity. And some of my favorite Halloween things ever, I got as gifts from my reaper. But I have one major complaint. The damn postal service. The last three packages I sent out, I spent more on shipping than I did with what was in the box. If I spend $20 on the prop, and $25 on shipping it, I figure my reepee would have been better off if I had just sent them the $50 and let them get something they like. I know it's the thought that counts, And people on here have such mad skills I'm always blown away by the talent I see. But I just hate doubling the price because of shipping. Maybe I should just send things that are tiny, and cheap to send, like diamonds. They don't weight much do they?


If you get me, I prefer gemstones.  (unless you can find a natural blue diamond...)


----------



## WitchyKitty

Lol, for real, though, I keep track of the weight of my items. I then look up the pricing estimates on the USPS website, that way I can watch to see that I don't go over the shipping cost I have to spend. You can make a box full of cool, but lighter items to fill it up, then add a couple heavier items that you want to send, keeping an eye on the weight. The box size and shape changes the cost, too. Try for a more square box in a medium size, if you can fit your gifts in it. bethene can also choose you a victim that is closer to you to help keep the shipping down, if you ask her to when you send your sign up info. (If you don't have a small scale at home to weigh your gifts, you can do what I do. I put my gifts in a box, weigh myself while holding the box on a normal scale...then I weigh myself without the box and subtract the weights to get the weight of the box.)


----------



## scareme

WitchyKitty said:


> If you get me, I prefer gemstones.  (unless you can find a natural blue diamond...)


I have a lump of coal, and some acrylic paint, you'll get your blue diamond yet.

You're right. I need to keep an eye on the size. I seem to be attracted to odd shaped props. But shipping has gotten ridiculous. And I know the price of gas plays in that too. Yesterday gas was $2.95 around here. Today it was $3.06. What causes it to rise 11 cent over night? I guess I'm just complaining. I should do something to cheer myself up, like sign up. I know I want to.


----------



## kittyvibe

for shipping, especially if its a big box, I buy my postage online, its way cheaper. If you have a fedex or UPS nearby, sometimes their rates are better, but I usually do USPS and buy the label online.


----------



## bethene

Gas by me is 3.65 today, it jumped 15 cents, ridiculous!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Gas here just went from 3.29 to 3.39...it jumped 10 cents. This is actually low, though, as our gas is usually around 3.69-ish this time of year...or higher...and that's for the cheapest gas.


----------



## WitchyKitty

kittyvibe said:


> for shipping, especially if its a big box, I buy my postage online, its way cheaper. If you have a fedex or UPS nearby, sometimes their rates are better, but I usually do USPS and buy the label online.


I've found my USPS has had the best rates for me, so far.


----------



## WitchyKitty

As for box sizes, I have noticed that the price will be the same for several sizes of boxes, then all of the sudden, it just jumps up in price majorly. I try to keep my box size right below that sudden price jump if possible.


----------



## scareme

Holy Cow! I guess I should be happy with gas about $3 a gallon. I should have married a Rockefeller. Why did I have to marry for love instead of money? They say it's just as easy to love a rich man. 

Go ahead, sign me up. Like I said, some of my favorite things have come from my reapers. We've got some crazy talented people on here.


----------



## hallorenescene

i've always loved everything i've gotten. and chanting with you guys is my highlights of the year. all though in the past i have chuckled more from the crazy antics quoted. so let's get crackin gang, we need more crazy. sneaking up on auditer who was stealthy about to push kittywitchy into the pool. [again] cold in there audtor. hmmm? kittywitchy smiling at me. i trip and pushes kittywitchy into the water too. noooo. sorry, i think i had one to many of those last drinks. what was i thinking, i don't drink. throwing beer cans at auditor and witchy kitty. laughing hysterically. i shouldn't drink. look at those two faces. lol. singing, head ringing, beer cans zinging, did i mention i shouldn't drink. i, i, i feel like i'm going to be sick. falls in pool. pass the drinks. audtor and kitty gulping down the drink. all is forgiven. all splashing each other. siketwisted is called from er. he shakes his head, reaCHES OUT TO OFFER A HAND UP. join us! audtr grabs his hand but pulls him in.


----------



## bethene

I thought it was rather noisy last night, and no wonder, Hallo drinking?!!? But the kitties kept the list safe from ninja gerbil attacks,, 
Less than a week for sign ups, so all those who are thinking about it, better send me your info....


----------



## Saki.Girl

bethene said:


> Gas by me is 3.65 today, it jumped 15 cents, ridiculous!!


I would love gas that price reg is 3.89. Super which I have to put in my motorcycle is 4.28


----------



## moony_1

Our gas currently is marked at between 1.15-1.20 per LITRE...so that equates to about 4.56 or higher per gallon...you guys have it easy down there  sad part is, we are Canada's highest producing oil and gas province, and we still bleed money at the pumps :'(


----------



## im the goddess

Good morning everyone. Just checking in. Seems you were a bit wild last night! LOL.
What is it, 6 more days for sign up, and then 7 days, hopefully, till victim time. Yay!


----------



## mrhamilton234

I think I might give this a go again.


----------



## printersdevil

Come on mrhamilton234 join us!

I was in Oklahoma City last weekend and we saw gas for $2.99 a gallon right by the Capitol. Unfortunately we didn't need it at that time! It was not that cheap elsewhere. However, was about 15 cents cheaper than in Texas.


----------



## mrhamilton234

I believe I will. I managed to score some good stuff last time (Some bones and more spider web than I know what to do with) so I'll toss my hat into the ring again. Count me in!


----------



## WitchyKitty

hallorenescene said:


> i've always loved everything i've gotten. and chanting with you guys is my highlights of the year. all though in the past i have chuckled more from the crazy antics quoted. so let's get crackin gang, we need more crazy. sneaking up on auditer who was stealthy about to push kittywitchy into the pool. [again] cold in there audtor. hmmm? kittywitchy smiling at me. i trip and pushes kittywitchy into the water too. noooo. sorry, i think i had one to many of those last drinks. what was i thinking, i don't drink. throwing beer cans at auditor and witchy kitty. laughing hysterically. i shouldn't drink. look at those two faces. lol. singing, head ringing, beer cans zinging, did i mention i shouldn't drink. i, i, i feel like i'm going to be sick. falls in pool. pass the drinks. audtor and kitty gulping down the drink. all is forgiven. all splashing each other. siketwisted is called from er. he shakes his head, reaCHES OUT TO OFFER A HAND UP. join us! audtr grabs his hand but pulls him in.


It's a darn good thing you pushed me into the shallow end of the pool...this kitty can't swim! 
Really, I should just keep several spare sets of clothes and a few towels over here in the bushes at all times...I seem to keep getting drenched...oh, and I need those little arm water wings so I don't drown if accidentally knocked into the pool again...


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene...everyone told me that no one else is going to sign up...so you can go ahead and give us our victims right now. It's cool. 

...
...
...


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Hold the phone and pull up your panties!!!! Who was getting wild last night and why wasn't I invited?? Hmmmph Looks like I need to get on here more often, Well Im with Witchy Kitty, Gives us our Victims!!!! Spooky starts small chant!

Victim Victim Victim*


----------



## MummyOf5

At work right now, what's your poison?


----------



## printersdevil

Crown and Coke, if I can have that big bottle, too!


----------



## MummyOf5

Do you need one? We have a couple empties in the back that I could smuggle out for you. They even have lids.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Chocolate Martini, French Kiss Martini, Blueberry Martini……Apricot sour! Take your pic I'm up for either*


----------



## The Auditor

Cuba Libre, please! Thinking warm tropical thoughts make these unplanned "swims" so much nicer! Nice thing about kilts...wash and wear....they swish just as well, wet or dry. 

Hey, Hallo....oops ~splash~

And Ophelia....I'll get you, my pretty.....


----------



## scareme

I'm trying to play catch up on all the back posts I've missed, and I'm never going to get it done. I'll try to get through a page, but my eyes start to wander to your Pinterest link, you know who you are. I try to tell myself, No. Keep your mind on what you are doing. But then I click on the link, for just a minute, and two hours are lost. What did we do with all that time we had before there was Pinterest? I try to tell myself I'm looking for ideas for the secret reaper, but let's face it, I couldn't do a fourth of the things on there. There is just such pretty pictures. Look at the bright colors. I bet I could make that, even though I burn myself just turning on the oven. I'm just lost....


----------



## printersdevil

Scareme, I am with you. I spend way to much time there and here. I could never do most of the Pinterest things, but am a dreamer!!!!

Mummyof5, I would LOVE a big bottle if you could get one. I have one pretty good sized one I brought back from Niagra Falls. I am hoping to come up with a label idea for my own "brand" on Crown bottles.


I need to stop by the house a few blocks away where I got all the bottles at a garage sale earlier. I would love to have that many again and he seems to go through a lot of them. lol


----------



## Halloween_Queen

I go to the post office and get a flat rate shipping box before I even start buying/making my gifts, then only buy/make things that I know I can jigsaw into the box. Therefore, saving on shipping by not using my own box =)


----------



## WitchyKitty

Halloween_Queen said:


> I go to the post office and get a flat rate shipping box before I even start buying/making my gifts, then only buy/make things that I know I can jigsaw into the box. Therefore, saving on shipping by not using my own box =)


Actually, I've found that shipping on my own, larger square boxes has been the same price or cheaper than the largest, but much narrower, flat rate ones for the items I've sent, so far. 

If I had items that were much heavier that would fit in the large flat rate box, then that would be the better deal for me. Normally, though, the flat rates are just too narrow for some of my items.


----------



## bethene

I agree, I find that the flat rate are more expensive, and I can never fit anything in them, way too small. I have been making bigger gifts, or too many to fit..


----------



## WitchyKitty

I am so bored. SO bored. I need a victim to stalk...gifts to make...mailboxes to watch...


----------



## The Auditor

A bored witchkitty is a dangerous witchkitty....for the love of all that is right and holy, give this cat her victim!


----------



## WitchyKitty

The Auditor said:


> A bored witchkitty is a dangerous witchkitty....for the love of all that is right and holy, give this cat her victim!


Hahahaha!  You know it!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

MummyOf5 said:


> At work right now, what's your poison?
> View attachment 207712


Jose Cuervo please i see the gold label in the back. or a couple shots of vodka


----------



## im the goddess

I'm going to have a vodka and tonic soon.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I'll take a White Russian...hold the vodka, hold the coffee liqueur, hold the ice...


----------



## beautifulnightmare

no drinking for me tonight, I've spent the day crashed on the couch feeling sick. I did manage to pull myself up to feed the Hubs and the monsters. And to finally catch up on this thread! Thinking I will go sip my tea and try to get myself to sleep after napping uncontrollably all afternoon.


----------



## printersdevil

Feel better beautifulnightmare. You have a busy time coming up with your victim about to be revealed!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hope you feel better, beautifulnightmare!!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Hey guys--I usually just stalk HF once a year for the Boney Bunch posts, but I was so excited when I happened upon this! I am def planning to sign up, but need to work on my likes/dislikes list. Would you guys mind describing and posting pics of what you have received in the past?


----------



## WitchyKitty

AbsyntheMinded said:


> Hey guys--I usually just stalk HF once a year for the Boney Bunch posts, but I was so excited when I happened upon this! I am def planning to sign up, but need to work on my likes/dislikes list. Would you guys mind describing and posting pics of what you have received in the past?


Here is last years thread for pictures: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/128790-offical-picture-thread-secret-reaper-2013-a.html?highlight=official+2013+secret+reaper+picture+thread

There will be a new thread started by bethene for this years pictures, when we start to get our gift boxes in the mail, where you posts pics of your gifts when you get them and thank your reaper.

Sigh up ends the 16th, so don't delay in signing up!! Don't forget to send you likes list with your info to bethene to sign up, and also post your list to the thread here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/135694-likes-dislikes-thread-secret-reaper-2014-a.html

Make as detailed of a list as possible...look at some of our lists already posted for ideas!

You can buy, make, find anything that would work for your victims preferences spending at least $20, or more, if you'd like, not including shipping. Happy you will be joining!!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

WitchyKitty said:


> Here is last years thread for pictures: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/128790-offical-picture-thread-secret-reaper-2013-a.html?highlight=official+2013+secret+reaper+picture+thread
> 
> There will be a new thread started by bethene for this years pictures, when we start to get our gift boxes in the mail, where you posts pics of your gifts when you get them and thank your reaper.
> 
> Sigh up ends the 16th, so don't delay in signing up!! Don't forget to send you likes list with your info to bethene to sign up, and also post your list to the thread here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/135694-likes-dislikes-thread-secret-reaper-2014-a.html
> 
> Make as detailed of a list as possible...look at some of our lists already posted for ideas!
> 
> You can buy, make, find anything that would work for your victims preferences spending at least $20, or more, if you'd like, not including shipping. Happy you will be joining!!


Great, I will check it out. Thanks so much


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*SWOOOOSH! Spooky stops by with a fabulous drink made by a fab haunter manages to stop her broom without dropping so much as a drop of her drink  Throws some purple glitter around fixes her boa and hops off. 

lets see who is is up for going to Bethenes house and stalking her til she gives up those victims, I say we can get them early. Hallo I know you are always up for some high jinx anyone else up for camping outside of Bethenes till she gives up the goods????*

*Im on my way let me get my vocals ready ….ahem….

VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM…..*


----------



## Kenneth

Looking through all the photos from last year has me DYING for my victim. 

-hides in the bushes and side eyes everybody-


----------



## printersdevil

I am with you, Kenneth. I have spent the past hour or so surfing through last year's picture thread.

Will there be a second Secret Reaper and if so will it be a fast one before Halloween or an after one? I know someone wanting to sign up and wondering about the time frame and if it will be before the event!


----------



## hallorenescene

spooky, i'm in the bushes, cold and wet. pass me a drink. as long as it's not oozo. nasty stuff. only had it once, and i snorted it out my nose. that fizzes and hurts. how about some cherry snapps in some hot chocalate. 

*VICTIM*


----------



## Lady Dy

I'm in. Triple checking the list....


----------



## Spookilicious mama

hallorenescene said:


> spooky, i'm in the bushes, cold and wet. pass me a drink. as long as it's not oozo. nasty stuff. only had it once, and i snorted it out my nose. that fisses and hurts. how about some cherry snapps in some hot chocalate.
> 
> *VICTIM*


*
Hallo!!! I knew you would be coming!!! Good to see you woman! So happy you are here. Ive got a few of the monkeys on watch waiting for when Bethene leaves for work, Im thinking once she is out of the house we could send one in to search for the list, bring it out, you and I head over to Kinkos make a few copies get back return said list and no one has to be the wiser!!!! Whoot Whoot! We are going to need a few more people here to help us out with this operation. We are going to need back up….WitchyKitty, Printersdevil, blowmoldcrazycome, I'm the goddess, Moonwitchkitty, come on dowwwwwwwnnnnnn.

Spooky steps back to shake a martini for Hallo takes a deep breath smiling cause she knows they are that much closer to getting their……

VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM! Whooooooo Hooooooo*


----------



## bethene

Yes, I am planning on a second reaper, will check last years date, to figure out exactly when!


----------



## Bethany

Due to my way to busy Dec., I know I will not be partaking in a "winter reaper". 
With only 27 days between Turkey day & Fat Man day, it leaves very little time. We are going on our first cruise (8 days), I am doing Holiday baking with a neighbor & am going to organized a cookie exchange. 

Just thinking about it all, I need a good stiff drink. I'll take an Evil Eye please & thank you.


----------



## Saki.Girl

bethene said:


> Yes, I am planning on a second reaper, will check last years date, to figure out exactly when!


I will be out for the second reaper vacation for me is almost here whoot 2 weeks can not wait. but looking forward to the Christmas reaper for sure


----------



## im the goddess

Spooklilicious, I'm in. Goddess puts on her spy goggles and paints her face black. Dresses in camo to hide in the bushes. Ready!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Saki.Girl said:


> I will be out for the second reaper vacation for me is almost here whoot 2 weeks can not wait. but looking forward to the Christmas reaper for sure


Yep, me too. Going to Disney for the Halloween Party! No second reaper for me this year, either. So I need to make this on count!


----------



## Bethany

Sublime Nightmare said:


> Yep, me too. Going to Disney for the Halloween Party! No second reaper for me this year, either. So I need to make this on count!


So you'll be in my neighborhood.  I want to go to Disney for the Halloween season decorations. Just don't know if I'll make it this year.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Sublime Nightmare said:


> Yep, me too. Going to Disney for the Halloween Party! No second reaper for me this year, either. So I need to make this on count!


yep I will be at Disneyland in California too for vacation can not wait to get my haunted mansion with NBC and pirates of the Caribbean fix whoot


----------



## Saki.Girl

can not wait to get my victim I plan on crafting up lots for you this weekend


----------



## WitchyKitty

Spookilicious, I'm totally in! It's almost go time...bethene has GOT to have some kind of list started in there by now! The cats spotted me the first time I tried this alone...but, as a team, we shall prevail! {WitchyKitty throws on her black catsuit, gloves and mask...slinks through the bushes, hiding in the shadows, lying in wait until she is called to duty...}


----------



## WitchyKitty

*victim...Victim...VICTIM!!!!*


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Hurry up with that list!!!!! I am so anxious to start crafting!!


----------



## lizzyborden

OK, I'm officially in. Just sent PM to bethene.

This will be my first time participating without having Internet, so hoping I can stay up to date. I will be checking in as much as possible.


----------



## Paint It Black

I just went and added to my likes list. There are some sparse lists this year for sure. Please add to your lists so we don't have to bother Bethene with a bunch of questions later on!! 

Otherwise you will get coal in your stocking, LOL. Oh wait...


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I know, I was looking through them myself and there are many more basic guidelines they could add to their list.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Just sitting here, in the bushes, waiting for the list


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

blowmoldcrazy said:


> I know, I was looking through them myself and there are many more basic guidelines they could add to their list.


Like what? Maybe newbies just need a little inspiration.  It's a long thread, so I'm sure people aren't reading through everyone else's lists before posting their own. 

I would suggest adding a paragraph about what your Halloween plans are for this year, and definitely whether or not you want indoor or outdoor decorations.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I was thinking the same thing, indoor or outdoor display, that makes a big difference in the objects your reaper sends you because if they are going outside, they have to be weather resistant. Another idea is cutesy or scary, if someone is doing a haunted house, a cutesy decoration won't fit in, handmade or store bought, I would love to receive a handmade decoration, but some people would rather have things that are bought, vintage or modern, I love vintage items and so do many other people, but a vintage item might not fit into ones decor, lastly, supplies or pre-made, some people like to do the project on their own, and some like pre-made items because they are one of a kind, there are many more, but that is all I can think of at the top of my head.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

LoveAndEyeballs said:


> Like what? Maybe newbies just need a little inspiration.  It's a long thread, so I'm sure people aren't reading through everyone else's lists before posting their own.
> 
> I would suggest adding a paragraph about what your Halloween plans are for this year, and definitely whether or not you want indoor or outdoor decorations.



The paragraph is a good suggestion. I do read through as many of the lists as I can though, I do try to see what everyone is adding to see good ideas!


----------



## a_granger

Great tips for us newbie to add to lists from you seasoned vets! They are much appreciated. 
I can't wait to start crafting!!!


----------



## scareme

As I went through all the lists I kept thinking, I hope I get her/him, I have something perfect for that need. lol So I guess that means I'll be happy with whoever I get. My thought-I put down what page of the likes/dislikes list I'm on when I sent my conformation to bethene. It will make it easier for my reaper to find my list among the 50-60 page thread. If my reepee would do the same I would really appreciate it. Not that I don't enjoy reading everyone's list, as I had just mentioned.
And I can keep checking back if the reepee edits their list, Thank you. I'll love you forever and ever.


----------



## Ophelia

Bethany said:


> I am doing Holiday baking with a neighbor & am going to organized a cookie exchange.


*Did somebody say cookies?


It's getting to be a bit late in the day, but if anyone's up for a coffee, I'm around. The machine's all warmed up and ready to go! For those that prefer things a little more simple, I've got a press pot set up with some good old, plain black coffee. 

Witchykitty, there's a saucer of fresh cream by the bushes for you.

Spooki, it's good to have you here to rile everyone up!

We're getting so close, how exciting!*


----------



## whisper

Is it victim time yet??? I have to go to the city Friday and it would be a really good time to go shopping (hint hint!)

VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM!!!!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

The sixteenth cannot get here any slower, I am dying to start on crafting and buying!!!! Hurry up with that list


----------



## eeyore_laments

*kicks my feet up as Igor hands me a pina colada* man this wait is killing me.... I tried keeping busy cleaning the lab and digging up some graves for inspiration but nothing seems to be working. If I was more of a mad scientist I'd invent a time machine but all that math is hard. oh well.... *quietly begins humming Grim Grinning Ghosts as Igor chants Victim Victim Victim*


----------



## WitchyKitty

Ophelia said:


> Witchykitty, there's a saucer of fresh cream by the bushes for you.


Hahaha! I was wondering if anyone else was going to catch my drink order...


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Rises up from bushes," Five more days", slowly descends back down


----------



## WitchyKitty

scareme said:


> As I went through all the lists I kept thinking, I hope I get her/him, I have something perfect for that need. lol So I guess that means I'll be happy with whoever I get. My thought-I put down what page of the likes/dislikes list I'm on when I sent my conformation to bethene. It will make it easier for my reaper to find my list among the 50-60 page thread. If my reepee would do the same I would really appreciate it. Not that I don't enjoy reading everyone's list, as I had just mentioned.
> And I can keep checking back if the reepee edits their list, Thank you. I'll love you forever and ever.


Some people sign up and send their lists to bethene before they post their list to the thread...so they wouldn't know what page their list was on at that point. It's a good thought, though, for those who have not sent their info and lists to bethene, yet!! I'll let you know now, mine is easy to find...page #1!!


----------



## The Auditor

I'm afraid that I have some bad news. A radical fringe group of SPCNG* made a surprise raid on the compound this morning. They seized many items - including Bethene's computer, with all Reaper information. Something about shutting SR down because of rodent abuse... 

Sadly, we have no choice but to cancel Secret Reaper this year. Write your Congressman, have them shut down this group of killjoys!

*Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Ninja Gerbils


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

What!!!!!!!!!!!! This can't be true!!!


----------



## Bethany

The Auditor said:


> I'm afraid that I have some bad news. A radical fringe group of SPCNG* made a surprise raid on the compound this morning. They seized many items - including Bethene's computer, with all Reaper information. Something about shutting SR down because of rodent abuse...
> 
> Sadly, we have no choice but to cancel Secret Reaper this year. Write your Congressman, have them shut down this group of killjoys!
> 
> *Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Ninja Gerbils


NOoooooooooooooo! We need to make a midnight raid on the SPCNG!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Ok, in all seriousness are we joking or not?, this is my first year.


----------



## Bethany

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Ok, in all seriousness are we joking or not?, this is my first year.


All in fun blowmoldcrazy. all in fun. Secret Reaper will never be cancelled.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Ok good I almost had a heart attack, some of the jokes on this thread are a little hard to follow.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

bethene said:


> Yes, I am planning on a second reaper, will check last years date, to figure out exactly when!


Go ahead and sign me up for that one too Love doing these!!


----------



## MummyOf5

How many are we up to now?


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Yeah how many are participating this year? there is 87 pages on this thread, so I'm thinking quite a few


----------



## moonwitchkitty

snack time


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Great, now I'm hungry


----------



## im the goddess

WitchyKitty said:


> Hahaha! I was wondering if anyone else was going to catch my drink order...


 I caught it. I'm like, she just wants milk. How boring. Told you I could be really slow. Witchy Kitties all over my reaper box. Color me clueless.



scareme said:


> As I went through all the lists I kept thinking, I hope I get her/him, I have something perfect for that need. lol So I guess that means I'll be happy with whoever I get. My thought-I put down what page of the likes/dislikes list I'm on when I sent my conformation to bethene. It will make it easier for my reaper to find my list among the 50-60 page thread. If my reepee would do the same I would really appreciate it. Not that I don't enjoy reading everyone's list, as I had just mentioned.
> And I can keep checking back if the reepee edits their list, Thank you. I'll love you forever and ever.





blowmoldcrazy said:


> Yeah how many are participating this year? there is 87 pages on this thread, so I'm thinking quite a few


I hate to tell you guys, but you can change the default setting for how many post per page you see, so your page number will not help. This is only page 22 for me.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I never knew you could do that, thanks imthegoddess


----------



## WitchyKitty

im the goddess said:


> I caught it. I'm like, she just wants milk. How boring. Told you I could be really slow. Witchy Kitties all over my reaper box. Color me clueless.


Hahaha...boring to you, maybe, but kitties love cream! 

Lol, I had fun drawing witchy kitties and paw prints all over your SR box! I am quite silly and weird sometimes...okay...maybe most of the time...


----------



## WitchyKitty

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Yeah how many are participating this year? there is 87 pages on this thread, so I'm thinking quite a few


87 pages doesn't mean much along the lines of people posting...some of us can really talk and a few of us alone could probably fill up a ton of pages just joking around and posting about our random shenanigans, lol. 

The last I saw, on the 8th, bethene said we were up to 121. I know we've had a few more sign ups since then, though, so a little above that number. We are still quite lower than previous years.


----------



## Spinechiller

I just signed up, thanks again for organizing it Bethene


----------



## Kelloween

how many?? I am ready to stalk!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim!
VICTIM!
Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim!

Awe, man! It's only Monday! I hate Mondays! Just a few more days... victim!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim!
***craws back into the bushes still muttering***...victim...


----------



## printersdevil

It is getting closer! I am so excited. surgery on Thursday on the shoulder again and my prize is a victim a couple of days later!!! I told my hubby that if I don't have things already that will be good for my victim---or items to start crafting, that HE IS GOING SHOPPING!!!! lol


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I hope I get someone who rathers hand made items instead of store bought, it is so fun to craft.


----------



## WitchyKitty

blowmoldcrazy said:


> I hope I get someone who rathers hand made items instead of store bought, it is so fun to craft.


I'll like anything my reaper sends...homemade, store bought, thrift store, ect. It's all good! As long as it fits my "likes", I'll be happy! I usually try to send a little of everything...depending on what my victim likes, anyway.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I just think it's nice when you send something handmade because it is one of a kind


----------



## WitchyKitty

Okay, there are 4 days and 1 hour and 20 minutes left of sign ups...is it still too early to start handing out victims?!? 

"I want a victim, I really want a victim...lalalalalala...victim, victim, victim...please send me my victim..." {...dancing idiotically...}


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Your last line reminded me of a scene in Hocus Pocus "Mary, you were here, the book was there, Sarah, you were in the backround, dancing idiotically"


----------



## WitchyKitty

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Your last line reminded me of a scene in Hocus Pocus "Mary, you were here, the book was there, Sarah, you were in the backround, dancing idiotically"


Lol, yeppers...that was the idea, lol. I love Hocus Pocus!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

One of my all time favorite movies, I'm surprised it wasn't on abc family yet. I would also love to get that from my reaper, a Hocus Pocus spell book replica!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

blowmoldcrazy said:


> One of my all time favorite movies, I'm surprised it wasn't on abc family yet. I would also love to get that from my reaper, a Hocus Pocus spell book replica!!!


I MUST watch Hocus Pocus each Halloween season...if I don't, my Halloween just isn't complete. Hocus Pocus and It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown...my top two Halloween must sees! If I can catch the original animated Legend of Sleepy Hollow, too, well, that's the icing on the cake!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I am exactly the same way!!! I love watching all the old halloween classics!!! It is hard watching some of them without humming and singing along


----------



## The Auditor

‘Twas a long time ago,
Longer now than it seems
in a place that perhaps
you've seen in your dreams
For the story that you are about to be told
began with the holiday worlds of old
Now, you've probably wondered
where holidays come from.
If you haven't I'd say
it's time you begun.
For the holidays are the result of much fuss
and hard work from the worlds that create them us
Well you see now, quite simply
that's all that they do,
making one unique holiday
especially for you
But once, a calamity ever so great
occured when two holidays met by mistake


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I do the same thing at the intro of NBC!!!!! tim burton is another halloween movie classic


----------



## Ophelia

*Ophelia goes to check the cream, wondering if it's off, only to find it completely gone. Well, I guess we know why Witchykitty is dancing the way she is, she's overindulged on milk!

Great thoughts on your Likes/Dislikes page number. I also post after submitting my info to Bethene. However, I do make note of the page number of my victim's list. I'm a list maker, so I've got a running Halloween list, and one section is reserved for my victim(general information, ideas, items bought, projects, etc.).

Sorry I'm late to the party tonight! DS decided that he really, really didn't want to go to sleep. Although, it doesn't sound like much of a party with this ninja gerbil business. Bethene, I think it's time to unleash the flying monkeys, these little rodents have gotten out of hand!

Oh, and once they get the list back: Victim!!!*


----------



## The Auditor

There are few who deny,
At what I do I am the best,
For my talents are renowned far and wide
When it comes to surprises
In the moonlit night
I excel without ever even trying
With the slightest little effort
Of my ghost-like charms,
I have seen grown men give out a shriek
With a wave of my hand
And a well-placed moan,
I have swept the very bravest off their feet!
Yet year after year,
It’s the same routine
And I grow so weary
Of the sound of screams
And I Jack, the pumpkin king,
Have grown so tired of the same old thing…


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I am always making lists and blueprints around halloween!!!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I sense there's something in the wind
that feels like tragedy's at hand
although I'd like to stand by him
can't shake this feeling that I have
the worst is just around the bend 
and does he notice my feelings for him 
and will he see how much he means to me
I think it's not to be.....


----------



## hallorenescene

spooky, that is so funny you said come on down. my haunt this year is a spin off of the price is right game show. now, the martini was just the thing to hit the spot. i've warmed up now. oh, look at all the little monkeys in their little purple jackets. we will have the list tonight. 
victim, victim, VICTIM, *VICTIM*


----------



## whisper

Ok, I'm breaking out the picket signs! Everybody grab one! If we keep her up all night chanting Victim, maybe she'll give them out early just to get rid of us so she can sleep!

....victim, victim, VICTIM, VICTIM, *VICTIM!!!*_VICTIM!!!_


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Victim ,victim, victim ,victim, victim ,victim ,victim!!!!!!


----------



## printersdevil

Can I come to your party and will awesome Halloween props???? I would Come on Down to be a contestant on a show like that!!


----------



## screamqueen2012

ah, wont the 16th ever get here.... i've got a couple of projects going, i need a victim....ive got some good stuff i think in my cauldron brewing away.....victim, need a victim....


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

technically, it is already tuesday, so there are only four more days!!!!!! I am so excited!!


----------



## Kenneth

I'm on vacation this week I would REALLLLLLLLY love to have my victim so I could use all this spare time towards something. 

-bats eyelashes-

VICTIMVICTIMVICTIM!


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

scareme said:


> As I went through all the lists I kept thinking, I hope I get her/him, I have something perfect for that need. lol So I guess that means I'll be happy with whoever I get. My thought-I put down what page of the likes/dislikes list I'm on when I sent my conformation to bethene. It will make it easier for my reaper to find my list among the 50-60 page thread. If my reepee would do the same I would really appreciate it. Not that I don't enjoy reading everyone's list, as I had just mentioned.
> And I can keep checking back if the reepee edits their list, Thank you. I'll love you forever and ever.


That's a good idea! You can also search within the thread by typing the username you're looking for.


----------



## Araniella

Haven't been out here in a while....was just hoping that maybe, just maybe perhaps we could have received our victims early......sigh....


----------



## hallorenescene

last year i think we got our victims a day early. keep chanting reapers. 
and printer, you're more than welcome to join the party and come on down, you could be next on contestants row. 
victim victim *victim* _victim_ *victim* _victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim*​ VICTIM*_


----------



## WitchyKitty

blowmoldcrazy said:


> I sense there's something in the wind
> that feels like tragedy's at hand
> although I'd like to stand by him
> can't shake this feeling that I have
> the worst is just around the bend
> and does he notice my feelings for him
> and will he see how much he means to me
> I think it's not to be.....


I sing this song all the time...


----------



## WitchyKitty

victim victim victim Victim Victim Victim VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM...


----------



## Ghouliet

I finished a small project for my reaper but Lil Ghouliette saw it and wants one so I will just have to make another. lol


----------



## Hollows Eva

Man.. As if my job situation wasn't crappy enough, I just went ahead and got meself an nice big fine on the train, because i forgot to renew my train card. That really just settles that, and I wont be able to join in, on this reaper. Im very much annoyed! 
I WANT TO!!!!!! whaaa!!! 









I am very much hoping for a second one, and i WILL be in that one!!! I hope. 
I will be lurking on the boards tho, so i wont miss the fun completly


----------



## scareme

LoveAndEyeballs said:


> That's a good idea! You can also search within the thread by typing the username you're looking for.



I didn't know that. Thanks for your help. See, I'm learning something new everyday.


----------



## witchymom

sorry i havent been playing and goofing off guys - life is crazy. i have been buying goodies to make stuff with though!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hollows Eva said:


> Man.. As if my job situation wasn't crappy enough, I just went ahead and got meself an nice big fine on the train, because i forgot to renew my train card. That really just settles that, and I wont be able to join in, on this reaper. Im very much annoyed!
> I WANT TO!!!!!! whaaa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very much hoping for a second one, and i WILL be in that one!!! I hope.
> I will be lurking on the boards tho, so i wont miss the fun completly


Awwww...we will miss you in this one! As far as I know, bethene will be having a second one, so hopefully you can join that one!


----------



## sikntwizted

Sorry to hear that Eva. Always next round!


----------



## im the goddess

Good Morning Everyone! Just a quick check of the board before work. Now there's a four letter word for you. I hear talk of flying monkeys being released. Thing are getting serious now. Oh and,

VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Good morning!!! break the pickett signs back out!!! Victim, victim, victim, victim, victim!!!!!


----------



## Ophelia

*Good morning, all!

Eva, we'll definitely miss you! 

Milk and cream have been restocked, and the machine's warmed up for those that want coffee. Pumpkin spice flavoring is available!*


----------



## im the goddess

Ophelia, I could use another coffee, thank you.


----------



## S_Toast

Coffee! VICTIM! Coffee! VICTIM!! Fine... I'm off to stalk the "Likes and Dislikes" thread... Please send my coffee over there if you could


----------



## Bethany

Coffee, don't drink the stuff, I'll have a Constant Comment Tea. Anyone else?
I'm off to see what Ross, TJ Maxx, Sam's & Kirkland's has down the road. Also have other errands to run. 
Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## Ophelia

*Two coffees, one to go. Got it!

*Rummages through tea collection... Yep, I've got Constant Comment! Here's one to go, just remember to take your tea bag out in 4-5 minutes!

Anyone else? I've got to get a little work done around the house, so it'll be serve yourself in another 15 minutes.*


----------



## beautifulnightmare

victim! victim! victim! victim! victim! victim! victim! victim! victim!   victim! victim! victim!  victim! victim! victim! victim! victim! victim!  victim! victim! victim!


----------



## The Auditor

Make mine a "special" coffee, please...waiting impatiently for a break in the rain.


----------



## whisper

*scrambles to quickly make more picket signs*....victim, VICTIM, *VICTIM*, VICTIM,*VICTIM!*


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Victim, victim, victim, victim, victim, victim, victim!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I don't like coffee, nor can I drink it, but a pumpkin cream drink, maybe with a little cinnamon and nutmeg sprinkled on top...oh and a dollop of whipped cream...that sounds good!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

You know, I usually get along with cats quite well, but bethene's cats are true soldiers when it comes to guarding the house! I tried to talk my way into the house to look for list clues, but the cats just weren't having it, no matter how sweet and kind I was. Sure, they'd let me coo at them and pet them and give them nose kisses at the front door...but the second I tried to get inside, it was all, "No ma'am, we cannot let you through. Step back." Well, really, they just meowed and hissed...but I understood what they were trying to say!
I think it's time to break out the heavy artillery...where did my husband put our laser pointer...???


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I'm right behind ya kitty, I have to catnip to keep them distracted while we are finding the list.


----------



## whisper

Witchy Kitty, I got treats, to help distract them. My kitty go crazy for them!


----------



## Ophelia

**Pulls out crinkle toys and pouncers... Well, I was saving these for when Witchykitty got out of hand in the late night hours, but I'll donate them to the cause!*

*Victim! Victim! Victim!*


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Ophelia, do you have any left over cream? the kitties will love that


----------



## nhh

Ah bummer Eva - but, i think we can can relate and understand! Hope it all turns around and you are in for the next one!


----------



## Ophelia

*Well, I'm out of town tonight and tomorrow, so I need to reserve some for the morning and evening beverages. Not a bunch, unless someone else is planning on manning the espresso machine. I usually don't keep a ton of extra, but I'll see what I can do!*


----------



## WitchyKitty

Ophelia said:


> **Pulls out crinkle toys and pouncers... Well, I was saving these for when Witchykitty got out of hand in the late night hours, but I'll donate them to the cause!*
> 
> *Victim! Victim! Victim!*


HAHAHAHAHA!!! That's awesome...


----------



## WitchyKitty

Gosh...laser pointer, cat treats, cat nip, fresh cream, crinkle toys...we are trying everything and these kitties are fighting the urge to give in...they are strong willed kitties! bethene has trained them very well to be diligent in their sentinel duties during Reaper time. It's very possible bethene is already giving them larger quantities of toys, treats and cream than we are offering to keep them on her side. There must be some way to win them over, something she hasn't offered them...think, think, think...


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

let's try a real mouse, almost no cat can resist


----------



## dariusobells

Hmmm had to be away from the bar for a few days, Traveling the Orient on research and I have news! Oh BTW side note .. I came back to the bar and a highball glass neatly scooted itself over to where a bottle of Jamison's could pour two fingers and then it slid over to my hand. I didn't think using recovered wood from coffins would have such a dramatic effect. 

Any way, while searching ancient Tombs in China I found engravings and old text regarding training cats as adept monks.. It seems Bethene may have... (Dun dun DUNNNNN) Kung fu Kitties!

Some one alert the Gerbils at once!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

The gerbils have declared war on the kung fu kitties!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

blowmoldcrazy said:


> let's try a real mouse, almost no cat can resist


Nah, don't want to use a real mouse...we'll have more activist groups after us and trying to shut us down...plus, I'd feel bad, too...vegetarian and all, lol. Besides, if they can resist the gerbils, a mouse will do no better...


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Wow, Bethene really has these cats prepared for an attack from every angle.


----------



## WitchyKitty

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Wow, Bethene really has these cats prepared for an attack from every angle.


Yep...which is why we try getting the list every year, fail every year and we always end up having to wait until she decides to end our torture and give us our victims. We are at her mercy. This...this is the reason we beg and chant victim...Victim...VICTIM!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

you just made my day Auditor 



The Auditor said:


> ‘Twas a long time ago,
> Longer now than it seems
> in a place that perhaps
> you've seen in your dreams
> For the story that you are about to be told
> began with the holiday worlds of old
> Now, you've probably wondered
> where holidays come from.
> If you haven't I'd say
> it's time you begun.
> For the holidays are the result of much fuss
> and hard work from the worlds that create them us
> Well you see now, quite simply
> that's all that they do,
> making one unique holiday
> especially for you
> But once, a calamity ever so great
> occured when two holidays met by mistake


----------



## bl00d

OK signed up but over my phone, hope it worked lol likes blood, guts, gore, zombies, cemetery, stuff, props, animated, and halloween is also my son's Birthday he will be 6.

dislikes: cutesy stuff unless it's for my kids ages 3 and 5, 3 yr old is a girl and 5 yr old is a boy.


----------



## WitchyKitty

bl00d said:


> OK signed up but over my phone, hope it worked lol likes blood, guts, gore, zombies, cemetery, stuff, props, animated, and halloween is also my son's Birthday he will be 6.
> 
> dislikes: cutesy stuff unless it's for my kids ages 3 and 5, 3 yr old is a girl and 5 yr old is a boy.


Yay! Another sign up! However, this is the sign up and discussion thread...you need to post your list in the Likes/Dislikes thread. Do you have any more specific details by chance?


----------



## Ghouliet

Kenneth said:


> I'm on vacation this week I would REALLLLLLLLY love to have my victim so I could use all this spare time towards something.
> 
> -bats eyelashes-
> 
> VICTIMVICTIMVICTIM!


Even without knowing your victim you can make things as long as they are Halloween related they will be fine. Almost everyone says they like homemade items.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I am making some things right now, so hopefully they are on my victim's like list.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

blowmoldcrazy said:


> I am making some things right now, so hopefully they are on my victim's like list.


If your victim doesn't like them I can take them off your hands... just saying


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

The sixteenth seems so far away!!!! hopefully bethene gives us our victims early and also VICTIM, VICTIM, VICTIM, VICTIM, VICTIM, VICTIM, VICTIM!!!!!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM!  VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM!  VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! 
 VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM!  VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! 
 VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! 

Pretty Pretty PLEASE with a Pumpkin on Top!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

3 more days, 2 hours and 9 minutes until VICTIM TIME!!! I can't handle the suspense anymore!!! Every minute feels like an eternity!! (...now it's 3 days, 2 hours and 8 minutes...)


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

All I can think about is crafting for my victim


----------



## bl00d

when I get on my computer I will post it up there this app is confusing. I can't see the forum only replies to topics


----------



## frogkid11

let me try a new angle to get my victim......

Hi bethene, I just heard from my internet service provider that they need to take down my service starting Friday night for maintenance and it won't be back until Monday evening. Can I please get my victim early since I will be "disconnected" and don't want to miss out on all the fun when the sign up ends. Thank you for considering!

hahahahahaha


----------



## beautifulnightmare

found "Nightmare Before Christmas" on Netflix! mwah-ha-ha-ha!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

I started buying things last year just to stash away for this years victim. Now I have to dig around and find it all when I get my victim, to see if it will work for them. Really I'm more excited for the teaser notes that everyone sends. It's like a puzzle you put together before the package arrives. I had a great time last year teasing DebBDeb! I'm looking forward to getting started!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I hope my victim has the same or similar likes and dislikes that I have, I am not that good at crafting scary things.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Lady Arsenic said:


> I started buying things last year just to stash away for this years victim. Now I have to dig around and find it all when I get my victim, to see if it will work for them. Really I'm more excited for the teaser notes that everyone sends. It's like a puzzle you put together before the package arrives. I had a great time last year teasing DebBDeb! I'm looking forward to getting started!


I have never had a teaser sent to me yet. I wonder if I will this year?? As for myself...will I send a teaser? Maybe I will...maybe I won't...my future victim will just have to wait and see!! I did send them to both my previous victims, though, im the goddess and bethene.  Teasers are fun to do...and I love to see all the ones people get and post on the picture thread!!


----------



## S_Toast

Ophlia, thanks for the coffee to-go earlier. Just what I needed...well...that and a VICTIM! Thought I'd stop by the party in the bushes before bed tonight. Any luck with the Gerbil Rights people? Right winged do gooders...


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Okay everyone, really put your thinking caps on to think of a way to get to the list???


----------



## printersdevil

I am just going to retreat to the bushes and pout---and plot how to get this list!!!!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I think I'm gonna do the same, those cats are tough to get past


----------



## sumrtym

Signed up today. I'm always late because I actually dread making the like / dislike list. 

This time I just copied last year's though. Don't know why that didn't dawn on me earlier.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

sumrtym, over the next few days you will be going back to edit your list when you think of new ideas, so it doesn't have to be perfect. I think I edited my list at least five times this week


----------



## whisper

Victim, victim, victim, victim, victim, victim, victim, victim, victim, victim, victim, victim, victim, victim, victim, victim, victim, victim, victim, victim, victim, *victim, victim, victim!!!*


----------



## Kenneth

Muahahahahah!!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Victim, victim, victim, victim, victim, victim, victim, victim, victim,victim, victim,victim, victim, victim, victim, victim!!!!


----------



## Lady Dy

While we wait not-so-patiently for our assigned victims, would someone mind to explain the proper etiquette for teasers as well as identifying ourselves to our victim?


----------



## sikntwizted

Lady Dy said:


> While we wait not-so-patiently for our assigned victims, would someone mind to explain the proper etiquette for teasers as well as identifying ourselves to our victim?


Some people send cards. I receives a little red motorcycle with a skeleton riding it (just like one of my pics in my album) along with a few other things. Glittery things may have been sent by various people to others. These are the teasers. Don't put anything on them that identifies you on them (I.E. user name.) It is basically a playful rib jab. As for identifying, I usually have a note in the big box that has my username on it. If you don't tell your victim who you are, it'll come out at the end. The flying monkeys and ninja gerbils will see to that! You'll see as people start to ship out. it's easy to catch on.


----------



## im the goddess

Many will tell who they are in their boxes, some won't. It really a personal thing. Once, I totally forgot to put anything in the box that would identify me. I let my victim know on the forum or through PM. Last year, someone sent a puzzle with their user name on it. Teasers can be a card, note, little gift, really anything to tease your victim. It's really just to ramp up the excitement more.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I guess I could send a teaser, only adds to the fun!!!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Only three more days left!!!, lets try to make it one or two, Victim, Victim, Victim, Victim, Victim,Victim, Victim, Victim, Victim, Victim, Victim, Victim, Victim, Victim, Victim, victim, Victim, Victim, Victim, Victim, Victim, Victim, Victim, Victim, Victim, Victim, Victim, Victim, Victim, Victim!!!


----------



## whisper

Is it just me or has Bethene been awful quiet the last couple of days? Maybe she is working on the list???


----------



## WitchyKitty

Some people put a note in the box to tell who they are...others will make some sort of puzzle in or on the box to make them guess who they are. Some examples: 

When I was im the goddess's reaper, I drew "witchy kitties" all over the box...I also drew paw prints all around the box, like a cat had walked across it. Inside, I believe I signed my letters and notes with a paw print instead of my screen name.  
There was another who wrote down their screen name, then cut it into pieces to make an actual jigsaw puzzle out of it for their victim to put together. 
Another actually wrote their name on one of the gifts, making their victim search for it.

The victim usually posts pics of their clues and notes, along with their gift photos, on the picture thread that bethene will start...that way, we van all try to guess who their reaper was, and maybe help them out if they can't figure it out themselves! It's so fun to look at peoples clues, figure out who it is before the actual victim does, and hold it over their heads that you know who their reaper is, lol. We can be evil sometimes...

There are many fun ways to reveal yourself to your victim in your gift box you send. Again, many others just tell them right in a personal little note or poem to their victim. I've gotten a poem before in my box! There are a few who either forget or just don't tell their victim at all who they were..it drives us crazy trying to figure out who they were, though, lol. I prefer to know who my reaper was so I can thank them!!!
The main thing is, is that no matter how you decide to reveal yourself...DO NOT do it before your victim gets their gift box!!! If you send a teaser, leave the return address blank or some people make up a funny one, and don't sign any note with anything that could give you away...most just tend to sign "your secret reaper" or something like that in teasers. Teasers, if you choose to send one...or twelve, lol...can be cards, notes, poems, pictures, tiny gifts...anything to get your victim excited for their main box and to know you are thinking of them. A couple people have even started posting a tiny hint picture, to the picture thread, of a gift they are sending their victim (without writing who that gift is for, obviously!!)...it's usually a blurry pic, or a tiny corner of the gift, or a zoomed in pic...anything that will make us all try and guess what the heck item is and who it could be for! It makes waiting for new pictures to be posted a bit more interesting, lol.
My examples: I think I posted one pic...a super close up of a decorative witch hat I made for bethene...I sent her a teaser handmade card that time, too, a witchy valentine, if I remember correctly, because it was for the winter reaper. I sent a handmade card to im the goddess last main reaper, too, as a teaser...I think I also put cut out bats in it...I think...

If you look at the beginning, earlier pages of the past couple years secret reaper picture threads, you will see pics of some of the teasers and such that people have sent. 

Oh, basically, just have fun, be creative and don't let your victim find out who you are until they get their box. It's so exciting...I can't wait!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

whisper said:


> Is it just me or has Bethene been awful quiet the last couple of days? Maybe she is working on the list???


...The calm before the storm? lol

She was on a bit ago, she just didn't post anything.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I hope she is working on the list!!!!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

I'm starting to get paranoid about who I get, what I will make, whether they will like it, etc. I think whoever I get is just going to get a box of 20 packages of dollar store spider webbing. Maybe a dead bird or mouse in a jar.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Dr. Phibes said:


> I'm starting to get paranoid about who I get, what I will make, whether they will like it, etc. I think whoever I get is just going to get a box of 20 packages of dollar store spider webbing. Maybe a dead bird or mouse in a jar.


I would cry...


----------



## WitchyKitty

Lol, but yeah, I am worried about who I will get, too. It's down to the wire now, things are getting real...soon, I will have my victim and begin the real stalking...hoping my victim is someone who has a wide variety of likes!!!! Nervous...


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Me too kitty, I hope they have a pinterest and provide a link if their list isn't that great.


----------



## WitchyKitty

So far, I've had awesome victims...we will see what this year brings......


----------



## bethene

I have been busy guys stopping by to see if any one else signed up for reaper, but I do hear you all sneaking in the bushes, saw my neighbor sweeping up glitter this morning, one of the glitter bombs must of landed there, 

Down to the wire now, any more takers????


----------



## Spookerstar

Counting the days until I get my victim! how many are we up to now Bethene? Let's just close now and start the stalking. The suspense is killing me!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Please!!!! Pretty please can we have our victims, anyone who is thinking about joining, join now! we want our victims!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

WitchyKitty said:


> Lol, but yeah, I am worried about who I will get, too. It's down to the wire now, things are getting real...soon, I will have my victim and begin the real stalking...hoping my victim is someone who has a wide variety of likes!!!! Nervous...


I already starting visiting tons of random profiles to make my stalking easier, hopefully.


----------



## frogkid11

bethene said:


> Down to the wire now, any more takers????


Bethene, I talked to everyone who hasn't joined and they said "thanks but we will wait until the next reaper program to start" so feel free to start handing out victims


----------



## nhh

I'm really excited!!! And, can I admit here that I think I have a problem? In another post I asked for fabric ideas because I have a lot.. I just bought more. I was bored in a meeting and browsing and well... I think I'm channeling my grandmother. She had tons of fabric. I mean I'm a book addict, I guess I can add fabric to that. 

I need a victim!!! I need need help stopping the madness! A victim is the only way....


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Bethene please, these people are in pain!, the only way to heal them is to give them a victim!!!


----------



## celipops

Bahahaha inner grandmother! If this is an intervention, I have an egg problem. .. Seriously. 
I haven't done an Easter Egg hunt for the kids in 2 years since they've got older. I now try to incorporate my arsenal of eggs into every holiday, including Halloween. I constantly buy more eggs, i reason with myself , this set is "different" I have almost 3,000 eggs.

I have been spray painting in the basement, a few sets at a time for Halloween........

I know.. I need to get out more :/


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I guess your victim is going to recieve something egg themed


----------



## celipops

LOL g-Gi-Give my eggs a-aw-away ? omg I cant even think about that. LOL - They will be getting a few Nightmare before Christmas things, plus something off their like list if it can be found.

My eggs! Precious my precious LOL


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Shhh don't tell them what they are going to get, It should be a surprise


----------



## kmeyer1313

omg! little black eggs - how cute, celipops!


----------



## Saki.Girl

celipops said:


> Bahahaha inner grandmother! If this is an intervention, I have an egg problem. .. Seriously.
> I haven't done an Easter Egg hunt for the kids in 2 years since they've got older. I now try to incorporate my arsenal of eggs into every holiday, including Halloween. I constantly buy more eggs, i reason with myself , this set is "different" I have almost 3,000 eggs.
> 
> I have been spray painting in the basement, a few sets at a time for Halloween........
> 
> I know.. I need to get out more :/


love the idea on doing NBC with the eggs to cool 3,000 eggs wow


----------



## WitchyKitty

frogkid11 said:


> Bethene, I talked to everyone who hasn't joined and they said "thanks but we will wait until the next reaper program to start" so feel free to start handing out victims


I tried that already...she didn't bite, lol.


----------



## WitchyWolf

i would bite if i could


----------



## Hilda

OWWWWWWWW Ok...
Who bit me?!?!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Cynthia Marie Blake said:


> i would bite if i could


Yay! You found us!! 
I meant trying to trick bethene into giving us our victims early when I said "she didn't bite", lol. However, I do wish I could get you to bite and join, too!! Next time...next time we will lure you in!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Oh boy, now we have started a biting thing...


----------



## Dr. Phibes

WitchyKitty said:


> Yay! You found us!!
> I meant trying to trick bethene into giving us our victims early when I said "she didn't bite", lol. However, I do wish I could get you to bite and join, too!! Next time...next time we will lure you in!!


Certainly adds a little more mystery and excitement to the Halloween season.


----------



## whisper

Did I mention I have to go to the city Friday morning? Did I also mention that it is a 2 1/2 hour drive_ one way_? It would be so nice to be able to stalk my victim and shop for him/her while I'm up there.... pretty please??


----------



## dariusobells

Sigh ... I'd kill for a victim...


----------



## scareme

celipops said:


> Bahahaha inner grandmother! If this is an intervention, I have an egg problem. .. Seriously.
> I haven't done an Easter Egg hunt for the kids in 2 years since they've got older. I now try to incorporate my arsenal of eggs into every holiday, including Halloween. I constantly buy more eggs, i reason with myself , this set is "different" I have almost 3,000 eggs.
> 
> I have been spray painting in the basement, a few sets at a time for Halloween........
> 
> I know.. I need to get out more :/


I've posted this before, but this is what I did with my Easter eggs. Sugar Skulls. 600 of them.


----------



## JustWhisper

Maybe we could try biting the cats. There is one unfailing way to get cats to run. Well, except my cat. The Vacuum cleaner. OMG!!!! 

And would someone please give darius something to kill? Perhaps a cockroach or banana? As I dislike both. 

I am slowly starting to get excited about getting my victim. I have tried to stay off here so I won't be so anxious being reminded.


----------



## scareme

Sorry to say I'm in no hurry for a victim. I'm back in the hospital with my asthma, and won't get out until next Mon. or Tue.. So there is nothing I can get started on anyway. But for the rest of you, Victim! Victim. The volunteers just bought me in a sweet ivy plant. I'm up here so much I could open a green house by now. Maybe my victim will be getting an ivy plant, We can pretend it's poison ivy.


----------



## WitchyKitty

It is always amazing how we, in this forum, can so easily make any holiday into a Halloween theme, lol. I mean, come on, for Easter the year before, I made bloody zombie bunny cake balls, lol. Here, we see Halloween and DotD Easter eggs...and Christmas? Pft...you mean Nightmare Before Christmas! Valentine's Day? Spooky Halloween themed Valentines! St. Patrick's Day...I've seen zombie leprechauns!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

JustWhisper said:


> Maybe we could try biting the cats. There is one unfailing way to get cats to run. Well, except my cat. The Vacuum cleaner. OMG!!!!
> 
> And would someone please give darius something to kill? Perhaps a cockroach or banana? As I dislike both.
> 
> I am slowly starting to get excited about getting my victim. I have tried to stay off here so I won't be so anxious being reminded.


A banana?! Hahaha! ...and the vacuum cleaner!!!! I cannot believe we didn't try that! My cats all hate that thing...but will it be enough to scare away bethene's strong willed cats?? Do we have an extension cord long enough??


----------



## WitchyKitty

scareme said:


> Sorry to say I'm in no hurry for a victim. I'm back in the hospital with my asthma, and won't get out until next Mon. or Tue.. So there is nothing I can get started on anyway. But for the rest of you, Victim! Victim. The volunteers just bought me in a sweet ivy plant. I'm up here so much I could open a green house by now. Maybe my victim will be getting an ivy plant, We can pretend it's poison ivy.


Oh!! {hugs!!} Feel better super soon!!!


----------



## scareme

WitchyKitty said:


> It is always amazing how we, in this forum, can so easily make any holiday into a Halloween theme, lol. I mean, come on, for Easter the year before, I made bloody zombie bunny cake balls, lol. Here, we see Halloween and DotD Easter eggs...and Christmas? Pft...you mean Nightmare Before Christmas! Valentine's Day? Spooky Halloween themed Valentines! St. Patrick's Day...I've seen zombie leprechauns!!


I know what you mean WitchyKitty. This was my chocolate bunny this year. My family just shook their heads.


----------



## creeperguardian

ooo i cant wait to get my VICTIM.. ohh VICTIM im coming for you hehehe. i will do my best an spoil you.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

I am getting pretty excited as well!!!!


----------



## bethene

scareme, hope you are feeling better soon, so sorry you don't feel well,


I don't know, MAYBE I will start the matching process , and try to get names out a bit sooner,,,, for the right price!! (pssst, chocolate is always good! )


----------



## WitchyKitty

Everyone!!!! Collect as much chocolate as you can!! Get it to bethene, STAT! Does anyone live near her...can you get it to her asap???


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Oh come on Bethene, what about the group of us that don't live near (Think, how else can we bribe bethene into starting the matching process)


----------



## bethene

We are up to, 140!!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Wow 140!!, what was the year that had the most participants, and how many were there?


----------



## WitchyKitty

Just reminding my future reaper, again, my list is on page number 1 in the likes and dislikes thread!! It's different than my original list that I sent to bethene!!!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Kitty, I forgot that this was the sign up and discussion thread, I was looking though the pages for my list going "where is it!! where is it!!!) as if I am not nervous enough about secret reaper.


----------



## stalking

Bored ... waiting for my victim ... guess I'll talk someone just for fun ...


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

yeah, I use this thread to fill the void of not having a victim to craft for.


----------



## dariusobells

If you're a Reaper and you know it clap your hands
If you're a Reaper and you know it clap your hands
If you're a Reaper and you know then the blood trail will sure show it 
If you're a Reaper and you know it clap your hands


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Clap clap!!!!


----------



## Kenneth

Clap! Clap!

V to the i to the c, t, i, m!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

...what's that spell??

*VICTIM!!!!*


----------



## WitchyKitty

...is it time, yet??


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

If you mean time for lying around the house waiting for your victim then yes


----------



## witchy poo

I have already got a couple things but if it wont work for my victim then I guess I got myself a few new things


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

That's what I'm doing Witchy poo, I'm crafting things that I like just to make sure


----------



## Kenneth

I've held off buying things because since this is my first secret reaper I'm hoping to make something that my victim is really in need of.

Waiting is proving to be extremely testing. 

Guess I'll come back in 5 minutes to check for a victim.


----------



## printersdevil

witchy poo, you could always send them to ME!


----------



## printersdevil

bethene, I had a bunch of chocolate for you, but it melted in the Texas heat! Back to waiting!

Scareme, sorry that you are in the hospital again. Please take care of yourself. Make them pamper you some and try to enjoy the rest! Well, I guess that is impossible in the hospital and especially with asthma and all the treatments. I do know the drill. Take care, my friend and get better. I am having a lot of trouble breathing with all the changing temps up and down.


----------



## dariusobells

printersdevil said:


> bethene, I had a bunch of chocolate for you, but it melted in the Texas heat! Back to waiting!
> .


hey now you folks up by the red have had more rain than us city folk in DFW... we'll take that melted candy and make Fondue!


----------



## im the goddess

Dr. Phibes said:


> I'm starting to get paranoid about who I get, what I will make, whether they will like it, etc. I think whoever I get is just going to get a box of 20 packages of dollar store spider webbing. Maybe a dead bird or mouse in a jar.


 Now, Dr, Phibes, I specifically said not things that were once alive or fetal in a jar on my dislikes list. 



WitchyKitty said:


> Some people put a note in the box to tell who they are...others will make some sort of puzzle in or on the box to make them guess who they are. Some examples:
> 
> When I was im the goddess's reaper, I drew "witchy kitties" all over the box...I also drew paw prints all around the box, like a cat had walked across it. Inside, I believe I signed my letters and notes with a paw print instead of my screen name.
> 
> I sent a handmade card to im the goddess last main reaper, too, as a teaser...I think I also put cut out bats in it...I think...


Yes, you did send bats. I love my little bats. And, as I've said before, I didn't get the witchy kitties. I feel so dense.


WitchyKitty said:


> So far, I've had awesome victims...we will see what this year brings......


 Why thank you. Yes, you did in fact! LOL



nhh said:


> I'm really excited!!! And, can I admit here that I think I have a problem? In another post I asked for fabric ideas because I have a lot.. I just bought more. I was bored in a meeting and browsing and well... I think I'm channeling my grandmother. She had tons of fabric. I mean I'm a book addict, I guess I can add fabric to that.
> 
> I need a victim!!! I need need help stopping the madness! A victim is the only way....


 I have lots of home decorator fabrics, but I'm really going to use it all. Even the stuff that's 25 years old.



celipops said:


> LOL g-Gi-Give my eggs a-aw-away ? omg I cant even think about that. LOL - They will be getting a few Nightmare before Christmas things, plus something off their like list if it can be found.
> 
> My eggs! Precious my precious LOL


 LOL



scareme said:


> Sorry to say I'm in no hurry for a victim. I'm back in the hospital with my asthma, and won't get out until next Mon. or Tue.. So there is nothing I can get started on anyway. But for the rest of you, Victim! Victim. The volunteers just bought me in a sweet ivy plant. I'm up here so much I could open a green house by now. Maybe my victim will be getting an ivy plant, We can pretend it's poison ivy.


 Get better soon.



scareme said:


> I know what you mean WitchyKitty. This was my chocolate bunny this year. My family just shook their heads.


 Love it.



dariusobells said:


> If you're a Reaper and you know it clap your hands
> If you're a Reaper and you know it clap your hands
> If you're a Reaper and you know then the blood trail will sure show it
> If you're a Reaper and you know it clap your hands


Clap Clap



witchy poo said:


> I have already got a couple things but if it wont work for my victim then I guess I got myself a few new things


I'll take them if they don't want them.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Take care of your self sweetie 



scareme said:


> Sorry to say I'm in no hurry for a victim. I'm back in the hospital with my asthma, and won't get out until next Mon. or Tue.. So there is nothing I can get started on anyway. But for the rest of you, Victim! Victim. The volunteers just bought me in a sweet ivy plant. I'm up here so much I could open a green house by now. Maybe my victim will be getting an ivy plant, We can pretend it's poison ivy.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Is it time yet ??


----------



## DvlsToy

Just sent our pm in and posted our list, hopefully we can fulfill someone's desires this year, seems like fun.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Anyone who is still looking to join, now is the time.


----------



## MummyOf5

My count is off by 9. Better go back thru the threads and see whom I missed. As far as hoping your victim likes/ can use what ever you are making right now, I'll let you know that I will LOVE what ever it is you send me 
Getting ready to go to our State Fair tomorrow. Doing volunteer work for Iowa Pork Producers so I'll be selling pork chops on a stick for about 8 hours then probably look around for a little bit before heading home. I'll be ready to get my victim on Saturday so I can start scheming


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I can't wait until saturday!!! I have to start crafting now!!! Please Bethene! the number of people signing up is slowing down, and some people having their victims early wouldn't hurt anyone


----------



## im the goddess

bump to the top.


----------



## Ophelia

*It's been a rough couple of days, I'm glad to be back!

Nudges the bushes...Hears some muffled groans. Is anyone in need of coffee or tea? It's a little chilly, they will warm you right up. I've got some warm pumpkin scones, also!*


----------



## whisper

ooohhhh! Pumpkin scones! Delish!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

I'm leaving tomorrow at noon for a 3 day camping trip. Won't return till Sunday evening. Are victims to officially be announced on Saturday?


----------



## WitchyKitty

Oh!! I definitely would love a pumpkin scone!!!!! Please?? Soooo yummy...

Oh!! I definitely would love a VICTIM, too!!!!! Please?? Soooo yummy...no...wait...that's not right......


----------



## scareme

MummyOf5 said:


> My count is off by 9. Better go back thru the threads and see whom I missed. As far as hoping your victim likes/ can use what ever you are making right now, I'll let you know that I will LOVE what ever it is you send me
> Getting ready to go to our State Fair tomorrow. Doing volunteer work for Iowa Pork Producers so I'll be selling pork chops on a stick for about 8 hours then probably look around for a little bit before heading home. I'll be ready to get my victim on Saturday so I can start scheming


Are you in Iowa? I was thinking you were moving to one of the Dakotas. And how long have you been where you are?


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Is it time for victims yet?


----------



## Lady Dy

What? No victim to call my own yet? This simply will not do!!! Someone needs to fix this immediately!


----------



## eeyore_laments

*pokes my head out of the lab and looks around excitedly* Victim!?!?! Did someone say victim? Oh its just people chanting for us to get them..... oh bother. *slams the door and goes back to work*


----------



## whisper

Are we there yet?? Is it victim time?


----------



## bethene

It is pretty darn close , I have started the name drawing, but I need to leave it open for the tag alongs, so I can't do them all. I will be giving them out sporadically, due to time constraints, so please bear with me, if you are one of the last ones, I apologize, but know that I am doing the best, and fastest I can... Life gets in the way some times!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I am so excited! Just two more sleeps and I might actually have my dear victim! squeal!


----------



## Saki.Girl

So excited to get victim and salvation army has half off Friday and Saturday hopefully can find some goodies for my victim


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I hope my victim wants supplies too, I have lots of extra supplies lying around the house.


----------



## witchymom

victimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictim


----------



## GiggleFairy

Ophelia said:


> *It's been a rough couple of days, I'm glad to be back!
> 
> Nudges the bushes...Hears some muffled groans. Is anyone in need of coffee or tea? It's a little chilly, they will warm you right up. I've got some warm pumpkin scones, also!*


"It's a little chilly . . . "????? OMG Ophelia, it's hotter than Hell where I'm at! I can't wait for the cooler weather to blow in! I love the Fall weather. *sigh*


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I love fall wayyyyy more than summer!!!


----------



## bethene

Well, seeing as Ophelia is rather close to me, this morning was pretty chilly, supposedly it is warming up again over the weekend, it is a gorgeous day here actually.
I would have loved some coffee,!


----------



## Ophelia

GiggleFairy said:


> "It's a little chilly . . . "????? OMG Ophelia, it's hotter than Hell where I'm at! I can't wait for the cooler weather to blow in! I love the Fall weather. *sigh*


*
Sweetie, it's the height of summer, and we barely broke the mid 60's today!

Bethene, my inbox is clear. Feel free to PM me with my victim! (Oh, and whatever else...)  *


----------



## MummyOf5

scareme said:


> Are you in Iowa? I was thinking you were moving to one of the Dakotas. And how long have you been where you are?


I've been in Iowa most of my life 
We have lived in the southwest corner of the state for the last 7 years after having lived around the Ames/Boone area for about 15 years.
There must have been someone else that was moving recently to the Dakotas, maybe with a similar name?


----------



## Kerimonster

I almost missed the sign up! Who knew having a four week old could eat up so much of your halloween forum time!? 

Excited to participate again!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Only two more days! (one more in a few hours) I am so excited!!!!


----------



## dariusobells

Some times I wonder what Google searches this thread come up on....


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

It would be Awesome if we got our victims tomorrow...A great Birthday present for me!!

Victim...victim...victim...victim...victim...victim....


----------



## a_granger

Is it time...Is it time........IS IT TIME?!!!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

ZOMG i got the best victim EVER!!! MUAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

you already got your victim!?!?!


----------



## MummyOf5

Quietly sitting in the corner waiting for my victim


----------



## moonwitchkitty

bethene said:


> It is pretty darn close , I have started the name drawing, but I need to leave it open for the tag alongs, so I can't do them all. I will be giving them out sporadically, due to time constraints, so please bear with me, if you are one of the last ones, I apologize, but know that I am doing the best, and fastest I can... Life gets in the way some times!


yeppers got my VIC 
DOING THE HAPPY DANCE!!!! Woop Woop


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Oh come on, not fair!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

The victim giving has begun?!?! Whoo-hoo!! I can't wait to get mine, then!! I hope it's soon!!! I was gone all day doing some more bike riding...(29.4 miles this time!!! My legs may fall off, I am sooooo sore...)...and we hit a couple more thrift stores out of town after our ride (found a couple things, maybe for a victim!), so I just got home and saw, now, that it has begun!! I was wondering if it was going to start while I was gone...and it did! I can't wait, I can't wait, I can't wait...victim, victim, VICTIM!!!!


----------



## bethene

Got a few victims sent, will send more tomorrow, 


BUT there is still time to sign up!!! Don't delay only a couple more days! Saturday night, over night, is the end, if I have your name when I look Sunday morning, you are in! If not, you will have to wait until the second reaper!!


----------



## im the goddess

moonwitchkitty said:


> ZOMG i got the best victim EVER!!! MUAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA


You got me???? Whoot Whoot. Can't wait to see what I get.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Wow kitty, quite a long ride on a bike. I am so excited, I won't sleep until I get a victim. I already have three things made, hopefully they are to my victim's liking, if not, then I have some new props


----------



## WitchyKitty

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Wow kitty, quite a long ride on a bike. I am so excited, I won't sleep until I get a victim. I already have three things made, hopefully they are to my victim's liking, if not, then I have some new props


Yeah, it WAS a long ride...we normally don't go quite that far at one time, but we are training for a large group bike ride event this October, called The Pumpkin Pie Ride!! (Awesome name, right? ...and yes, we get Pumpkin Pie if we finish!! LOL! I love me some pumpkin pie!!) The race has different mile tracks, we are doing the 28 mile one...so doing this 29.4 today helped us to be sure we could handle it before we signed up. (We have mountain bikes, so it's a bit harder to do a long bike ride than if we had road bikes.) 

Hahaha...that's what I always say if i make something early before I have a victim...if they won't like it...I certainly will!!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Wow, I bet a pumpkin pie is quite a reward after all the biking Bethene said she gave out a few victims, I only know that moonwitchkitty got her's, I wonder who else got their's?


----------



## screamqueen2012

dear reaper goddesses....please tell some of us little reaper sprites, how would one go about finding a certain name on the forum?? oh............a reaping we will go, a reaping we will go, hi ho i want to stalk you so, a reaping we will go...hahaha


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Just sitting here, crafting for my future victim.


----------



## screamqueen2012

haha...i got my big thing done, just dying to send it already... somebody i hope will do the monster mash when they open it up....lol



blowmoldcrazy said:


> Just sitting here, crafting for my future victim.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I know, I am trying to make the best effort to perfect every detail, I want the items to look nice when my victim has them, if they like them


----------



## a_granger

VICTIM!!!!! Yeah I have a victim! Let the stalking begin Muahahhahh


----------



## witchymom

WHAT??????????????? I WANT A VICTIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

bethe.......................pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## Kenneth

VICTIMS??? DID I READ VICTIMS???

If I get mine tomorrow I can go shopping on Saturday!!! 

Muahahahahha


----------



## printersdevil

Wow, I misses you guys today. Surgery went fine and he didn't find a tear! Yea! i kept dreaming that he would find additional and have to redo all that was done last year. He said there was a lot of scar tissue and he got rid of it and manually manipulated the shoulder (does that mean jerked it?) to help with range of motion that I had lost. I was pit on the passive motion machine after surgery within an hour. Will do at least 6 hours of a day plus go to PT for two weeks. I plan to be aggressive and do more. I have to have that range and use back! Victim never fear I have lots of things made up and will get right on specifics soon!


----------



## sikntwizted

Yep. He sedated you, and yanked on it I bet.


----------



## sikntwizted

On another note: Is today the day??!! Nope


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

That's good to hear Printersdevil only a few people got their victims anyway, I'm still here waiting for mine. lol


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Woohoo ! I got my vicitm!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> Wow, I misses you guys today. Surgery went fine and he didn't find a tear! Yea! i kept dreaming that he would find additional and have to redo all that was done last year. He said there was a lot of scar tissue and he got rid of it and manually manipulated the shoulder (does that mean jerked it?) to help with range of motion that I had lost. I was pit on the passive motion machine after surgery within an hour. Will do at least 6 hours of a day plus go to PT for two weeks. I plan to be aggressive and do more. I have to have that range and use back! Victim never fear I have lots of things made up and will get right on specifics soon!


glad things went well sweetie heal up fast and strong


----------



## Saki.Girl

Sublime Nightmare said:


> Woohoo ! I got my vicitm!!!


sweet hope I get mine after the day I had yesterday I could use it to take my mind of things big time


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Is everything all right saki?


----------



## im the goddess

Only a few got their victims who have said they got their victims. Just saying.


----------



## im the goddess

screamqueen2012 said:


> dear reaper goddesses....please tell some of us little reaper sprites, how would one go about finding a certain name on the forum?? oh............a reaping we will go, a reaping we will go, hi ho i want to stalk you so, a reaping we will go...hahaha


Does this mean you have me too? Ask and the goddess shall answer. Hahahahaha.

Go to the top and choose community, then select member list, then on the right top,you will see the option of searching for a member. Or, if the member posts often, you can go to one of their posts and click on their name. That will bring up several options, such as view profile, view forum posts. and others.


----------



## Saki.Girl

victim victim victim victim


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

victim, victim, victim, victim!!!!


----------



## screamqueen2012

Ah, now see that's why you are the goddess, thnx so much! Iiiiiiiiiiii. Don't know whooooooooo I have, I'd never tell, take it to the grave you know.......lol



im the goddess said:


> Does this mean you have me too? Ask and the goddess shall answer. Hahahahaha.
> 
> Go to the top and choose community, then select member list, then on the right top,you will see the option of searching for a member. Or, if the member posts often, you can go to one of their posts and click on their name. That will bring up several options, such as view profile, view forum posts. and others.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Oh come on you can tell us, we won't let anyone else know


----------



## WitchyKitty

...still no victim for me...waiting, waiting, waiting...


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

same here kitty I can't help but stare at my notifications box waiting for a victim. lol


----------



## LairMistress

I had to...well...giggle...at this, seeing your witch in the cauldron pic next to your name. Maybe not so much firewood next time?



GiggleFairy said:


> "It's a little chilly . . . "????? OMG Ophelia, it's hotter than Hell where I'm at! I can't wait for the cooler weather to blow in! I love the Fall weather. *sigh*


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

Woohoo cannot WAIT to get my victim!!


----------



## bethene

I sent a few more this morning, will do small batches of them when I can, never fear, you all will get yours as soon as possible!


----------



## Araniella

Guess who got a victim! Woooo Hoooo! Off I Go.....


----------



## S_Toast

The suspense is killing me. At this rate I'll already be dead and my reaper won't have a victim anymore ;P


----------



## WitchyKitty

...nope. Still no victim. Waiting, waiting, waiting...lol, I won't complain, though, because the past two reapers I got my victim early...so this time, I shall wait. 

...hopefully not too long, though!!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I hope bethene picks more victims today than she did last night, I am so excited!!!


----------



## whisper

I was hoping to get my victim before I had to go to the city. No such luck. I just hope if I find anything that it'll be something my future victim will like. *drags self to corner to patiently wait for a victim*


----------



## WitchyKitty

Well, technically, victim time isn't until after tomorrow...so don't be too upset if you don't get one right away. 

Waiting...waiting...waiting...hoping to get a good victim that I can work with...waiting.......


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I got my victim, and the props I made are under their likes list!!!!!!


----------



## printersdevil

With this many it takes hours just copying and sending the matches out. It is a lot of work to make sure the all go out right. Thank you bethene


----------



## Witchful Thinking

I have been getting more excited and more impatient all week knowing the sign up deadline was finally upon us tomorrow. I just heard a rumor that bethene was starting to pair victim/reapers and send out in small batches - got to a computer as quickly as possible and it is TRUE!!! I am so excited - I have been having the hardest time being patient...life is so good! Thank you bethene, I can't even imagine how much work and what a logistical nightmare this must be! You are the best!! Now off to stalk my inbox.


----------



## MummyOf5

I've been trying to friend everyone that's in this SR that I haven't already friended in the past reapers. My count is still off by 7 but I have time to search them out while I await my victim


----------



## moony_1

For those of you that make or purchase something ahead of time...what do you do if it is on your reapers "dislikes list"? Send it anyway? Keep it for yourself? I've wanted to start early but I just know with my luck...they wouldn't want it Lol...


----------



## bethene

I am going to go help my daughter move, but I will try to get more victims delivered this evening. 

I also have had two sign ups this morning, so I can only do a few at a time to give everyone a chance to play!!


----------



## Paint It Black

moony_1 said:


> For those of you that make or purchase something ahead of time...what do you do if it is on your reapers "dislikes list"? Send it anyway? Keep it for yourself? I've wanted to start early but I just know with my luck...they wouldn't want it Lol...


I've learned my lesson. I wait.


----------



## mrhamilton234

I can't wait to get my victim. Whoever you are, prepare for some goodies courtesy of the Hamilton Undead Security Headquarters.


----------



## WitchyKitty

moony_1 said:


> For those of you that make or purchase something ahead of time...what do you do if it is on your reapers "dislikes list"? Send it anyway? Keep it for yourself? I've wanted to start early but I just know with my luck...they wouldn't want it Lol...


If I bought an item that my victim won't like, I will just keep it in a Reaper stash box and save it for future Reapers, as maybe a future one will like it...I started a stash box when I saw others had done the same. I thought it was a good idea. Buy, make and find Halloween things throughout the years on sale, clearance, ect and save them in a bin...then when Reaper time comes around, you have a stock pile of things you can choose from, then just add in any remaining personalized items you might need that weren't in the stash box. 

...or, if it's a particularly awesome item, you can always just keep it for yourself...no one has to know...


----------



## witchymom

i keep a box of stuff and if i have something my vic wouldnt like, dont send it. not a big deal.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

moony_1 said:


> For those of you that make or purchase something ahead of time...what do you do if it is on your reapers "dislikes list"? Send it anyway? Keep it for yourself? I've wanted to start early but I just know with my luck...they wouldn't want it Lol...


I agree with PIB, I wait. A big part of the fun for me is to make it as personal as possible so I don't even start till I get my victim then stalk!


----------



## Bethany

No victim for me yet??


----------



## dariusobells

I've been waiting for a victim,
all the live long day
I've been waiting for a victim, 
just to watch them pass away

Can't you hear Bethene just typing
PM's all the day
Can't she hear the reapers shouting
"Send me mine to day!"

Bethene won't you send
Bethene won't you send
Bethene won't you send
Send me mine today!


----------



## Kyriotes

It's the 16th somewhere, right?


----------



## dariusobells

Kyriotes said:


> It's the 16th somewhere, right?


Australia, Japan, China.... yup it's the 16th!


----------



## moony_1

WitchyKitty said:


> If I bought an item that my victim won't like, I will just keep it in a Reaper stash box and save it for future Reapers, as maybe a future one will like it...I started a stash box when I saw others had done the same. I thought it was a good idea. Buy, make and find Halloween things throughout the years on sale, clearance, ect and save them in a bin...then when Reaper time comes around, you have a stock pile of things you can choose from, then just add in any remaining personalized items you might need that weren't in the stash box.
> 
> ...or, if it's a particularly awesome item, you can always just keep it for yourself...no one has to know...


Ahh see that makes sense to have a stash bin...I just thought people were putting in a bunch of effort to make this really awesome thing...then the victims are like nope! Lol

I guess inadvertently I've started a stash bin...I just didn't know I was doing it!


----------



## Kyriotes

Oh I just saw Bethene's post about moving her daughter. I'll start shopping tomorrow morning regardless of whether I have a victim.


----------



## Saki.Girl

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I agree with PIB, I wait. A big part of the fun for me is to make it as personal as possible so I don't even start till I get my victim then stalk!


I am like you I do not even start I want it to specialized just for them


----------



## lizzyborden

Can't wait to get my victim! First time in weeks I've been able to go thrifting. Did find a few things that may work out for victim, but will have to wait and see.


----------



## Paint It Black

Guess I should clarify a little. I do buy crafting supplies (like paints, glues, clay, feathers, fabric) and keep a stash of those, along with some generic seasonal stuff you can only buy between now and Halloween - like skulls, small skeletons, craft pumpkins, seasonal ribbon, rats, spiders, crows, etc. Other things in my stash include picture frames, shadow boxes, and more. Oh, I also stock up on Halloween greeting cards, so I can send one out with each SR box.


----------



## S_Toast

Let the stalking begin! Bwahahahahahaha!


----------



## MummyOf5

I had a reaping of sorts today. The UPS truck stopped this afternoon and I was expecting an Amazon order that I had placed but I got a surprise with it! My DT Tombstone Corners came and a box from Saki with some flamingos for me to make-over! 

Thanks Saki, they're great and I can't wait to get started on them!


----------



## lizzyborden

MummyOf5 said:


> I had a reaping of sorts today. The UPS truck stopped this afternoon and I was expecting an Amazon order that I had placed but I got a surprise with it! My DT Tombstone Corners came and a box from Saki with some flamingos for me to make-over!
> 
> Thanks Saki, they're great and I can't wait to get started on them!


I picked up my Tombstone Corners set last week and finally made it back to DT today to pick up some additional pieces. 

Saki's great isn't she.  Can't wait to see how the flamingos turn out.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I do have a SR stash box...but I don't just send any ol' thing out of it to my victim. They might get an item or two from it if I think it's something they would like...other than that, I still craft and shop for them once I get them. I make sure that the gifts are personal to them, for sure.  I don't want my victim to think they are just getting some random grab bag stuff from me that I put no thought into, lol. 

...on that note, I just did some "personal item shopping" because I GOT MY VICTIM!! Yays!!! Dance dance dance...time to continue stalking, then start crafting!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

If someone has gotten me as their victim already, just reminding them my updated list is on page #1...also, I added a few new, cool things to my Indoor Halloween Pinterest album to give my reaper more ideas of what I like!


----------



## whisper

I got my victim too and it is.....going to be fun stalking them!!!! Thank you again Bethene, you're the best for doing this! By the way, if anyone got me my updated list is at the top of page 7!


----------



## Kenneth

-le sigh-

I'm so jealous BUT patiently waiting.
Dear victim, I'll soon be watching!


----------



## dariusobells

still waiting...


----------



## printersdevil

So ready for a victim! 3 hours at physical therapy today and it is 7:30 and I still have 4 more hours on this shoulder machine. At least i can watch tv and play here.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Waiting still there was nothing at salvation army today


----------



## Ophelia

*Sigh...All of this victim talk has raised my hopes in that I may just have mine also. Alas, every check says no. *


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I'm patiently waiting! sweet torture! It's all part of the fun!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Oh! And THANK YOU BETHENE !


----------



## Kyriotes

You got yours?


----------



## Ophelia

*Yes, thank you!

I'll just finish my cocoa and head to bed. Does anyone need anything from the farmers' market tomorrow? I'll be there early in the morning.

ETA: I have no victim. Mine was just a general thank you to Bethene. *


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I just decided last night to join and I'm already so anxious to get my victim! I can't imagine how all of you who signed up the first day have been feeling


----------



## Lady Dy

Oh this waiting is killing me.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Since receiving the news this morning that there was some early victimage going on I could hardly concentrate. Every time my phone buzzed that I had a new message my heart started racing...nope just another reply to the thread or a pinterest notification. Between that and every time I checked the forum (just in case my email was not syncing or there might be some other phantom issue) I think I probably checked to see if I had a victim about 143,789 times. Didn't get a lot done at work I'm afraid. Did I see that bethene left for a time to help her daughter move? Yes. But I didn't let logic stop me...I just kept on checking for my victim...victim...victim...victim....


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Well, the large item I was going to make for my victim doesn't seem to match with their likes, so I guess I'll be making it for me and going back to the drawing board. I was so certain it was a universal "like". Oh well. But I have a very fun idea to work on that is something that I actually have wanted to do for some time. It's just not a theme I would do, so I've had no reason to make anything like this, but I'm excited to get started.

Oh, and my recently updated list is on page 2 of the Likes/Dislikes thread.  I only mention it because I've changed, added, deleted like 10 times, so it's not much like the list that will be emailed out. Thanks Bethene for doing this!!!! So much fun!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

I certainly wouldn't want to speak for your victim but speaking for myself I can say that I couldn't think of everything I like all at once so I wouldn't say my list is all encompassing. Maybe they would still like it! Plus sometimes people don't even know they could love something until they see it....I suppose if it is a specific dislike that might be an issue but again just speaking for myself I certainly love storebought but the things people make blow me away and are my favorite!!





Sublime Nightmare said:


> Well, the large item I was going to make for my victim doesn't seem to match with their likes, so I guess I'll be making it for me and going back to the drawing board. I was so certain it was a universal "like". Oh well. But I have a very fun idea to work on that is something that I actually have wanted to do for some time. It's just not a theme I would do, so I've had no reason to make anything like this, but I'm excited to get started.


----------



## Kyriotes

Now I'm anxious that my likes/dislikes lists are too restrictive.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Kyriotes said:


> Now I'm anxious that my likes/dislikes lists are too restrictive.


You can always go back and edit it to add more, especially a theme.  It's helpful to your reaper if it's very detailed.


----------



## kittyvibe

Got my Victim, boy are they gonna be surprised /evil laugh


----------



## im the goddess

Kyriotes said:


> Now I'm anxious that my likes/dislikes lists are too restrictive.


That's why we asked all you guys to make it as detailed as you could. We need to know what you like. Edit away grasshopper!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Sublime Nightmare said:


> You can always go back and edit it to add more, especially a theme.  It's helpful to your reaper if it's very detailed.



You inspired me to go back and update mine. I had a heck of a time finding it - the search feature kept taking me to the wrong page. Its page 25 in case my reaper wants to know  Can't wait to get my victim so I can go searching for their posts instead!!


----------



## bethene

got a few more last minute sign ups, and also sent a few more victims out, I am whipped, I carried boxes up a flight of stairs all day, and reloaded vehicles to start it all over again, and I am a old lady, so I am going to bed, will send more out tomorrow


----------



## im the goddess

A stalking I did go
A stalking I did go
Hi Ho the dairy-o
A stalking I did go.

Happy to report I have a bunch of great ideas now for my victim. Last night I was really worried with the likes and dislikes list Bethene sent. But today I stalked and now I'm stoked.

{{Hums to self}} Hi Ho the dairy-o, a reaping I will go.


----------



## printersdevil

Headed to bed with visions of victims floating in my dreams. Can't wait.


----------



## nhh

Sublime Nightmare said:


> Well, the large item I was going to make for my victim doesn't seem to match with their likes, so I guess I'll be making it for me and going back to the drawing board. I was so certain it was a universal "like". Oh well. But I have a very fun idea to work on that is something that I actually have wanted to do for some time. It's just not a theme I would do, so I've had no reason to make anything like this, but I'm excited to get started.
> 
> Oh, and my recently updated list is on page 2 of the Likes/Dislikes thread.  I only mention it because I've changed, added, deleted like 10 times, so it's not much like the list that will be emailed out. Thanks Bethene for doing this!!!! So much fun!


I will totally love it!!


----------



## mrhamilton234

Still waiting for my victim to arrive so I can shower him/her with the gift of ghasts. Gives me something to look forward to I suppose. The suspense is killing me.


----------



## kab

Oh please tell me I didn't miss the deadline!! I just pmd you Bethene...I hope to get in but if it's too late, I'll wait SR2. I absolutely love this time of the year!!


----------



## Kenneth

And now I lay me down to sleep
I pray a victim will come to reap.


----------



## Always Wicked

Whoooooo hooooooo victim day !!!!!! I've been patiently waiting !!!!'


----------



## sikntwizted

*Everyone comes out of the bushes and is now standing on Bethene's porch chanting "Victim, victim, victim"*


----------



## BR1MSTON3

victim, victim, wherefore art thou


----------



## creeperguardian

Clap Clap


----------



## creeperguardian

Woo HOO victim time ohh how i can't wait.. Maybe ill get him/her soon and i can have an early start.. Note to my victim as i will do my best to reap you well while in school.  i have many ideas and many items for you...


----------



## hallorenescene

hollows eva, that is very sad. stay in just for the interaction. I did that last year on some reapers. we love your input.
no coffee here, but the tea sounds delightful. guess I'm late for the party, but can make it myself. ahhh, sipping a nice cup of warm tea on this cool evening while holding a picket sign. lol. joking, I got my victim. no picket signs, but the tea is fine
scarme, hope you feel better and go home soon. and I wouldn't be able to eat your chocolate bunny. it's to cute.
jw, a vacuum and a box.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

Got my victim woop woop!


----------



## Saki.Girl

victim oh how i need a victim


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Did y'all know Pinterest has some great ideas for packing our reaper boxes? 
http://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=halloween care package ideas&rs=ac&len=14
Awesome ideas there. I want to send my box now!!!! Oh how I love Secret Reaper!!


----------



## badgirl

I MADE IT! Can't believe the first time I have checked in here in months and it happened to be at the stroke of midnight deadline day! *sigh of relief*  Back to School teacher madness has obviously taken over my brain! Wouldn't want to miss out on all the fun!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva

I will try to keep up, and im totally going to follow on the picture thread! I hope everyone posts pictures  Even of things they are making!! Some of you are so incredible talented, and every year its just so inspirering, to see what everyobe makes of the lists they get. Even the " hey I like everything " lists. What people come up with year after year still suprices me. So you bet I will be lurking on the boards


----------



## Always Wicked

tapping my fingers..... waiting .. waiting .... waiting...


----------



## Saki.Girl

Sublime Nightmare said:


> Did y'all know Pinterest has some great ideas for packing our reaper boxes?
> http://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=halloween care package ideas&rs=ac&len=14
> Awesome ideas there. I want to send my box now!!!! Oh how I love Secret Reaper!!


now there is some cool boxes


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Saki.Girl said:


> now there is some cool boxes


I know, right? How awesome would it be to get one of those?! I'm totally doing it.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Witchful Thinking said:


> You inspired me to go back and update mine. I had a heck of a time finding it - the search feature kept taking me to the wrong page. Its page 25 in case my reaper wants to know  Can't wait to get my victim so I can go searching for their posts instead!!


I hope my reaper isn't too freaked out when they get my list from bethene. I added a lot more to it on the likes/dislikes thread and went into detail to help them out. I'm post 321 on page 33


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Some of those boxes are amazing!!! I love them!!!


----------



## Bethany

I want my victim.  Going to IKEA tomorrow & may be able to find something there for him or her. 
VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM!
To keep myself amused............


----------



## WitchyKitty

Well, I'm going to have to put off working on my victim's gifts for a bit...right after I got my victim yesterday, we found out that my mother in law had to go to the hospital, and was very sick. We drove over there and shortly after found out they were transferring her to the ICU at a bigger hospital an hour or so away. We drove out right with the ambulance and stayed at the other hospital nearly all night until 4:30 am. The only thing we know for sure, is that she has pneumonia in both lungs and an infection throughout her whole body (septic shock), causing many bad issues with her. Once we felt it was okay to leave her to rest, we drove home, got to sleep for a few hours, and now we are trying to figure out if we are heading right back down there soon, here. This has been scary and is making me very anxious. I'm kind of glad I got my victim, as it gives me something to think about and try keep my mind occupied when we have long periods of waiting for info from the doctors. Any good, healing thoughts sent her way would be wonderful!!
(I don't mean to be a SR downer, lol, I am just having a rough time dealing with this and needed to vent about it a bit...and to let you guys know where I have been, and will be, if I'm not on here much the next day or so.)


----------



## Bethany

WitchyKitty said:


> Well, I'm going to have to put off working on my victim's gifts for a bit...right after I got my victim yesterday, we found out that my mother in law had to go to the hospital, and was very sick. We drove over there and shortly after found out they were transferring her to the ICU at a bigger hospital an hour or so away. We drove out right with the ambulance and stayed at the other hospital nearly all night until 4:30 am. The only thing we know for sure, is that she has pneumonia in both lungs and an infection throughout her whole body (septic shock), causing many bad issues with her. Once we felt it was okay to leave her to rest, we drove home, got to sleep for a few hours, and now we are trying to figure out if we are heading right back down there soon, here. This has been scary and is making me very anxious. I'm kind of glad I got my victim, as it gives me something to think about and try keep my mind occupied when we have long periods of waiting for info from the doctors. Any good, healing thoughts sent her way would be wonderful!!
> (I don't mean to be a SR downer, lol, I am just having a rough time dealing with this and needed to vent about it a bit...and to let you guys know where I have been, and will be, if I'm not on here much the next day or so.)


Sorry WitchyKitty. Hope she gets better, soon. Hugs to you & hubby.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Sorry witchykitty, Prayers for her speedy recovery!! That is good you got your victim to keep your mind off of things.


----------



## MummyOf5

Big hugs WitchyKitty!


----------



## IshWitch

Hope everything goes well with your MIL and that the hospital takes good care of her and she is well fast!


----------



## IshWitch

If it isn't too late, I'd like to join! Sorry to be last minute but things have been very hectic around here, trying to fit work in between the drum corps and doctors appointments. I ruptured my ear drum and the thing is taking forever to get better! But try as I might, I couldn't help myself, Secret Reaper has been lurking in my every waking moment! 

We have an evolving theme starting this year and culminating next year of SciFi Kitsch. This year will be the beginning of the Invasion. Next year we will have a full on old "B"movie yard with pie plate UFOs and creatures like the blob, giant ants and even a Godzilla attacking a city. 
So right now we are in need of aliens (classic green or grey roswell types, NOT Alien aliens LoL), alien masks, robots and blacklights. Seriously need blacklights 

My likes: 
Classic Halloween
Skeletons
Cemeteries
Ghosts
JOLs
and the classic monsters and Halloween icons

Dislikes:
modern movie monsters
demons
sugar skulls
day of the dead stuff
anything with a wimpy or simpering face
cutesy or overly gory

I don't need any dvds, dollar tree items, candles, serving items or kitchen wares.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I think you can still join today...but don't forget to post this list to the likes dislikes thread so your reaper can find it easier.


----------



## Saki.Girl

you need to pm bethen ishwhitch if you have not


----------



## Saki.Girl

sorry WitchyKitty sending lots of positive energy your way


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

*I'm in, I'm in, I'm innnnn! Let the stalking begin*


----------



## Kyriotes

I hope I get my victim before a Home Depot trip. Not that it will particularly matter...


----------



## IshWitch

I'm trying to figure out how to pm Bethene from my cell, I'm at work. Otherwise will as soon as I get home.


----------



## MummyOf5

Heading to work for the next 12 hours. Hoping I'll have a victim when I get home. I might have to check in later on my phone and take a peek tho


----------



## Kyriotes

http://www.halloweenforum.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=20038
Should be the link for bethene.


----------



## bethene

oh, witchykitty, so osrry about your MIL,, healing prayers and vibes sent her way....

I am slowly sending victims out, but seeing as I have had several last minute join ups, I am going slow to give every one a change to have fun too!! but I will plug away at it when I get a minute or two will do a few more!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Witch Kitty, So sorry to hear about your mother in law, warm thoughts and positive energy your way!


----------



## texaslucky

I haven't been on here much, but I am so ready to get my victim's name! We are remodeling and I have not had Internet at home. I check in and out from work though and stay up through that and hearing from printersdevil. I am there with her this weekend shopping for school clothes and seeing about her after her surgery this week. So, I will be checking in and out until I get my victim's name. Also hoping to do some plotting and planning with her before heading back to Oklahoma tomorrow night. Victim, never fear, I will stalk and stalk you until I find the right items JUST for you. Can't wait to find out who you are and what you like and need. I hope I get a good list of items and a Pinteterest. I guess I need to work on my boards too. I just have had so much going on.
We have been working on so much remodeling and I am exhausted after working all day and then this at night. We have Nevaeh's room done all except the trip around the room up. Audree's has been a problem and slowed us down. It used to be the laundry room, so we had to have all the wiring and plumbing rewired to the basement and cover up all that. The walls are concrete in there under the bead board and we didn't know that until we were underway. she only wanted the beadboard up part way and then the walls painted. Richy had problems because the walls were not exactly square and it was a pain with the beadboard and then getting it attached to the concrete walls. Pluse the huge fuse box thingy is in there and we are going to have to cover it with a large mirror or poster. She wanted this room thought because it has a door to the outside and the small sort of patio area into the carport. It will be nice, but I am so tiered of her new furniture out in the halls and everything spreaqd all over the house. Gotta get this nailed down so I can concentrate on Halloween!!

Victim, it is getting close and I will be watching you!!!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

*Some amazing talent here from what I saw on the Reaper Pic Thread from last year! I am so excited to get my victim and get started on their spooktacular treats!!*


----------



## The Red Hallows

I got my victim. I got my victim. Whohoo.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Awesome--thanks for the ideas!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

*It looks like you are the first, no?!!!



EEEEEeeekkk--so exciting!*


----------



## Kyriotes

People have been getting victims since last night.


----------



## Kelloween

I was checking for my victim and I thought..did I ever sign up?


----------



## eeyore_laments

I thought the same thing..... had to double check I had sent and posted everything. If you cant tell.... paranoia is a family trait for my people


----------



## creeperguardian

VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM who might i get.. oh a reaping i will go a reaping i will go.


----------



## texaslucky

lol I just checked too. ''
'VICTIM NEED A VICTIM


----------



## NormalLikeYou

We went to Victorian Trading Co. yesterday. I checked here & told Mark that we didn't have our victim yet so I guessed we were done shopping. The clerk heard me and asked, "You don't have a WHAT?" Oops!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

I know this is going to be repeated 100 times, but please remember to post pictures on the picture thread when you get your gifts. Your reaper will appreciate the kudos and the thank you's. It's rude not to after your reaper has put time, money and effort into your gifts. I wouldn't repeat this, but every year there are victims who don't post their pictures, even when they post a comment that they "will later."


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Lol, Kelloween, thinking the exact thing. I forgot to set up sent items for receipt, so know there is no way to check!


----------



## Kelloween

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Lol, Kelloween, thinking the exact thing. I forgot to set up sent items for receipt, so know there is no way to check!


same here! lol well, I think I signed up..


----------



## pumpkinking30

OK, I've emptied out my inbox, just in case, time to sit back and wait.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Ghouliet has almost finished making one of our victim's gifts... I know whoever we get will love it.


----------



## printersdevil

I promise to love it, Lil Ghouliette!


----------



## Saki.Girl

oh dear victim i am going to have a blast with you and your goodies let the creations start now whoot


----------



## Always Wicked

kicking feet.. tapping table.. waiting on my dear victim..


----------



## bethene

Just so you know, you reapers who were wondering if you signed up, yes, and you have victims, I just have not had a chance to send you them yet. 


Also, those who have expressed interest in sending to printer's sister, I will be sending that information to you after every one has their victims. 

Sorry about the wait, but the sign up isn't even over yet lol!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

bethene said:


> Just so you know, you reapers who were wondering if you signed up, yes, and you have victims, I just have not had a chance to send you them yet.
> 
> 
> Also, those who have expressed interest in sending to printer's sister, I will be sending that information to you after every one has their victims.
> 
> Sorry about the wait, but the sign up isn't even over yet lol!


Do not apologize for working so hard!


----------



## Kenneth

Thank you for working so hard as well!!!!

Patiently waiting, they also made me question if I had sent you a message because it doesn't show on my sent list but I'm 99.9 percent sure I did.


----------



## frogkid11

Saki.Girl said:


> oh dear victim i am going to have a blast with you and your goodies let the creations start now whoot


Saki, does this statement mean you have your victim already? Is it me? Is it me? hahahahahaha


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Another long day of waiting and checking, waiting and checking...had to recharge my phone already. I'm not good at patience. I know sign up isn't even officially over for several more hours but I want my victim NOWWWW.  I am going to go to a movie to take my mind off of victims and hope I magically have a victim when I turn my phone back on after!

(psst...bethene, I hope you know as much as we are "complaining" we appreciate how much time goes into this and the torture of waiting makes the fun of the reaper all that much bigger!)


----------



## Saki.Girl

frogkid11 said:


> Saki, does this statement mean you have your victim already? Is it me? Is it me? hahahahahaha


i do have my victim hehe and i got @##@$$%^&&& lol


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

I got my victim...I got my victim...oh the ideas! So excited!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*SWOOSH! ….SWOOSH SWOOSH!!!!! Spooki flys down to jump off her broom and twirk a bit cause she is so excited she got her VICTIM. Oh I hope they love what I will send I hope I hope I hope!!! So excited I have so much in common with them we love similar things and we …….oooops did I say too much. Ok back on broom.

Spooki takes broom out of park and flys off to continue to purchase and look for amazing items for her VICTIME.. WHOOOO HOOOOO*


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

I will love it just fine, Spooki! Just so you know, I'm very impatient, but I also like to be teased!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

The Red Hallows said:


> I got my victim. I got my victim. Whohoo.


*
Its me! I just know it its me! I can feel it! Oh I can't wait to get my gift from The Red Hallows! Whoooooo Hoooooo. *


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I can hardly stand the suspense anymore! I can't wait to get my victim & figure out what to give them. 
Where's the "I'm so excited I'm hopping up & down" pumpkin smiley when I need it?!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Oh its me I just know it its me its me its me!!!*


----------



## Kyriotes

*suffers* Could you spare a victim?


----------



## IshWitch

all things have been submitted, now to wait...


----------



## Saki.Girl

Sublime Nightmare said:


> I know, right? How awesome would it be to get one of those?! I'm totally doing it.


i am going to do this too thanks for posting these


----------



## Ghouliet

The Red Hallows said:


> I got my victim. I got my victim. Whohoo.


I am green with jealousy...still waiting.


----------



## hallorenescene

I got my victim, and I like them a lot. that is a clue by the way. lol. and I've planned out my strategy. let the stalking begin.
sublime, I like the interior design of those boxes. 
witchy, hope all goes well with your mother in law.


----------



## sumrtym

Waiting as well.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

I have a victim... let the Reaping begin!


----------



## texaslucky

Thanks for all the time and effort to get this going bethene


----------



## booswife02

I am a Veteran Reaper and couldn't participate this time so anyone who needs help, suggestions or advice just message me


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

*Tick tock, tick tock!--Le sighhhhhhhh... Wherefore art thou, dear, sweet victim???*


----------



## Ghouliet

hallorenescene said:


> I got my victim, and I like them a lot. that is a clue by the way. lol. and I've planned out my strategy. let the stalking begin.
> sublime, I like the interior design of those boxes.
> witchy, hope all goes well with your mother in law.




THEM?????? Lil Ghouliette and I are a them...we are ready and waiting.


----------



## hallorenescene

oops, maybe it's you, or maybe I'm just playing with you.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

hallorenescene said:


> oops, maybe it's you, or maybe I'm just playing with you.


Well, we like you too. Even if your not our Reaper.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, but I might be your reaper, only time will tell.


----------



## MummyOf5

Stalking from the bar, wish I had a victim


----------



## Bethany

I have had a busy day & was hoping to come home to a victim - no such luck. Maybe tomorrow. 
Booswife, shouldn't you be changing your "Location"? 

I am making eyeballs to put over lights around the front door.  Using glitter paint for the iris.


----------



## texaslucky

Witchkitty I hope you MIL is better.


----------



## kmeyer1313

I have a victim!! Now to stalk...


----------



## Kelloween

the stalking is the fun part!


----------



## LairMistress

Woe is me, no victim. 

I'm going shopping tomorrow!

OK, OK, so I went today too, but didn't find anything. Tomorrow I go to the big city, though!


----------



## kittyvibe

sorry to hear about your MIL witchykitty, hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## booswife02

Bethany I'm using my phone app for internet. No computer set up. I can't make that change using the app but never fear I will asap!!


----------



## Jules17

Hoping for a victim today so I can start stalking and shopping!


----------



## Bethany

Leaving for IKEA in 2 hours. Will I have a victim by then? Dut dut da.............


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I hope I get my victim today! I can't wait to start shopping for my victim.


----------



## hallorenescene

booswife, just hang out with us for the interactions. you know how fun and crazy we are.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Yeah, sign on to see a notification...oh wait not a victim


----------



## Ophelia

*Lol, same here BR1M! I was so excited there, for a second. (It was still a good notification, just not a victim.)

Witchy, I am sending many prayers to you and your MIL. That's so scary! I'm so glad she went in when she did.

Sublime, thank you for sharing the link, those are incredible!

Okay, since it is now officially the beginning of victim season, I'm getting impatient!  Okay, actually I'm not horribly so. I wasn't feeling so hot last night, so I'd have been a terrible stalker. Hopefully today is better(and victim filled!).*


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Will today be THE day? Anxiously waiting for that PM, Bethane!


----------



## kfinley

I am jealous of everyone who has a victim! Ahhh! I can't wait much longer!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I went to sleep with visions of victims dancing in my head. Woke up and jumped out of bed...no victim


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

All stalking and no victim makes Absynthe a dull girl...


----------



## MummyOf5

Working at the bar again today, 2-8. Keeping my fingers crossed that I get a victim. If I don't, I still need to find those missing sign-ups so I can friend them


----------



## DebBDeb

Ok, I received my vic yesterday and I COULN'T. BE. HAPPIER!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I LOVE my vic. LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my vic.

The only thing I'm hoping for is that the cops don't get involved.  That's right ... I said cops.


----------



## texaslucky

Still waiting, but maybe today. VICTIM!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Now time to get some teaser sent out dear victim


----------



## AliGirl7

Aw, man! I missed it again! :-( I actually just signed up to post, but I've been reading here, for years. I told myself this would be the year I finally joined, and participated in SR. :-(


----------



## Ophelia

DebBDeb said:


> Ok, I received my vic yesterday and I COULN'T. BE. HAPPIER!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I LOVE my vic. LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my vic.
> 
> The only thing I'm hoping for is that the cops don't get involved.  That's right ... I said cops.


*Wow, this sounds like a very interesting Reaping, indeed! Can't wait to see what happens!*



AliGirl7 said:


> Aw, man! I missed it again! :-( I actually just signed up to post, but I've been reading here, for years. I told myself this would be the year I finally joined, and participated in SR. :-(


*Aww, I'm so sorry you missed this one! Don't worry, though. Since you're familiar with us here, I'm sure you know that you're more than welcome to sign up for the second one. We'd love to have you!*


----------



## im the goddess

AliGirl7 said:


> Aw, man! I missed it again! :-( I actually just signed up to post, but I've been reading here, for years. I told myself this would be the year I finally joined, and participated in SR. :-(


PM Bethene, she might let you in under the wire. She is still matching and notifying victims.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Saki.Girl said:


> Now time to get some teaser sent out dear victim


Me, too. I bought 2 bags of candy corn Friday and as I read through the forum, I'm eating like popcorn when you watch a movie. Today, my candy corn is gone and I'm on a sugar high. I guess since my supply is out, I will start packaging my first teaser to go out tomorrow or Wednesday.

Bethene, you might want to go ahead and start the SR picture thread so victims can post their teaser gifts.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Do you guys think it is a bad thing that I already have most of my victim's gifts made, I guess I was so excited I couldn't wait to start crafting and it turns out, everything I made, my victim likes.


----------



## pumpkinking30

The suspense is killing me. Can't wait to see who I get.


----------



## Paint It Black

I am right there with ya, pk!


----------



## MummyOf5

Quick question, sorta off topic, are there any apps that you guys use on your phones to make viewing the forum easier? I'm new to the whole smartphone thing and would love to be able to keep track of this and the other thread easier.


----------



## eeyore_laments

*randomly throws darts at Igor to relieve the suspense*


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Saki.Girl said:


> Now time to get some teaser sent out dear victim


perhaps...for some of us it is still time to get a dear victim!


----------



## dariusobells

DebBDeb said:


> Ok, I received my vic yesterday and I COULN'T. BE. HAPPIER!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I LOVE my vic. LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my vic.
> 
> The only thing I'm hoping for is that the cops don't get involved.  That's right ... I said cops.


I was worried about cops being called last year.. but then I sent my victim a victim...


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

That looks awesome dariusobells!!! I love that you added the caution tape with it!!!


----------



## Ghouliet

I am actually enjoying the anticipation of a Victim. Bethany you are doing another remarkable job with secret reaper, you even started passing out Victims early. You are amazing.


----------



## Ophelia

*Oh my gosh, Darius, that is hilarious!

And yes, three cheers for Bethene!**

Hip-Hip-Hooray!
Hip-Hip-Hooray!!
Hip-Hip-Victim!!! Uh, I mean Hooray!!!*


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Still no victim here


----------



## texaslucky

There is an app for the Forum but it is not working. It is a pain to keep signing in because you can't stay logged in.


----------



## Halloween_Queen

I'm sure she will be just fine witchykitty! Well wishes and healing thoughts coming her way!

While just over the SC border in GA this morning I saw something at a roadside store that I'm pretty sure I'll be picking up for my victim!! I'm so excited! I hope I get my victim soon so I'll know which to get them!


----------



## printersdevil

Can you imagine a routine postal screening of that skellie and someone having a heart attack. Do they scan packages????? We might be in trouble!!! lOL


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Let's hope not printersdevil, It might be a little awkward opening up your reaper box at the post office


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I'm still waiting for my victim here but that's okay. It's been such a super busy weekend with Jamberry, cheerleading and church dinner. 

And I know Bethene is saving the best for last anyway! 

I'll get your name soon dear victim and then I'll just get you...good. LOL


----------



## Always Wicked

love my jamberries.. cant wait for the new halloween ones to come out!!!


----------



## LairMistress

Shakin my behind! I got my victim! I got my victim! Woohoo!


----------



## amyml

I got my victim! Hmmm, I can work with this...


----------



## Kenneth

Still waiting! The anticipation is exhilarating! Haha. But at least I'm finally back to work from vacay so my mind is preoccupied all day and it prevents me from checking every 20 minutes lol.


----------



## Halloween Scream

I was just walking through my house, and stopped dead in my tracks when I realized it was VICTIM day! Whoo hoo! Excited to see that people are already receiving theirs. Due to a computer glitch last year I was the last one to receive my victim, and then ironically one of the last to receive my SR package. I am a most patient Reaper... good (evil) things come to those who wait...


----------



## Queen Of Spades

Victim time?? My patience level has almost reach its comacity!


----------



## Always Wicked

im still waiting ....


----------



## Lady Arsenic

I've been thinking about Halloween since last November. I'm ready to decorate, work on my Halloween cards, and I'm ready to stalk my victim as soon as I get one! Patiently waiting for the planning to begin! Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## The Walking Dead

I have my next victim... let the reaping being and May The Odds Be _*Ever*_ In Your Favor


----------



## sikntwizted

No victim yet. But that's OK. I'm sending myself a teaser!


----------



## lizzyborden

Just checking in to see if I had my victim yet. Will check back tomorrow.


----------



## Kelloween

yayyy, got mine and they have awesome likes!! Gonna be fun!


----------



## dariusobells

heheheh.. I have a victim......


----------



## Kelloween

dariusobells said:


> heheheh.. I have a victim......


you have me...lol


----------



## Ghouliet

I can not find my stupid glue gun. I just used it a couple of weeks ago and now I can not find it. I know it's here somewhere...


----------



## Kelloween

its probably the same place mine is..and I have no idea!


----------



## Kelloween

I have to go visit at least 40 profiles now so everyone sees I was there and thinks I have them!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

kelloween, I see you visited my page, I checked as soon as I read your post


----------



## lizzyborden

I honestly think there's a big black hole out there that swallows up glue guns, scissors, tape, glue sticks and the like.


----------



## Kelloween

lol, yes and 20 more...whew, that was crazy!


----------



## Kelloween

lizzyborden said:


> I honestly think there's a big black hole out there that swallows up glue guns, scissors, tape, glue sticks and the like.


you should have seen me last year..mine broke and the only way it would work was to push the glue stick down, and I couldn't glue and hold it down at the same time with my hand so I was using my teeth! lol


----------



## Paint It Black

Whoever gets you guys should send you back-up glue guns, LOL.


----------



## eeyore_laments

mwahahahaha.... let it begin......


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Still no victim. Sigh.


----------



## Always Wicked

yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thank you bethene ................. kicking my heels up..


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

The same thing happened to my old hot glue gun, the handle got stuck in place and I had to push the glue stick down


----------



## sikntwizted

blowmoldcrazy said:


> The same thing happened to my old hot glue gun, the handle got stuck in place and I had to push the glue stick down


Good thing about having a big hand. I push the glue stick down with my thumb.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Dear victim stalking away, ( even visited you FB page) not much to go on the likes and dislikes but no worries i can make the perfect thing for you. Already started to make you goodies.


----------



## sikntwizted

moonwitchkitty said:


> ( even visited you FB page)


Luckily, I talked to Google and had my address all wacked out on the map. Hahaha!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

I'm so confused by this....All my life I'm told " don't be a victim" but everyone wants to be a victim on here......Its so upside down....


----------



## X-Pired

My dearest victim, by now you should be looking over your shoulder. Can you feel my breath so close behind you that if I had a shadow it would override yours? Is disquiet starting to creep in, raising the flesh on the back of your neck? Beware, for I am stalking you. I am taking great pleasure in slowly discovering your deepest likes. . . and darkest fears! Take care victim, sleep tight tonight. But peace shall not return to you until the day when I cross your doorstep! Muahaaaahaaahaaaaa!


----------



## LairMistress

Yes, yes! And send out a few friend requests as well, perhaps...

I'm terrible about sending out requests, but I always accept them!



Kelloween said:


> I have to go visit at least 40 profiles now so everyone sees I was there and thinks I have them!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Just when I thought I couldn't take it anymore!! I got one!!! Hurray - logging off to go stalking


----------



## kloey74

I already have soo many ideas for my victim!!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Bethene must be working away....


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

LairMistress said:


> Yes, yes! And send out a few friend requests as well, perhaps...
> 
> I'm terrible about sending out requests, but I always accept them!


Just visited a boat load of profiles and sent out friend requests....are one of you my PRETTY...um er VICTIM.....muahahahaha


----------



## bethene

well guys taking a break, been literally have been at it for hours. we have 149 signed up, so been plugging away, will hope to get back at it tonight, but if not, will do my best to get every one their reaper tomorrow,,, bear with me guys, my eyes are crossing right about now! LOL~


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Wooooo hooooo! I've been reaped!! 
No just kidding. I have a victim!!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Let's hear a round of applause for bethene!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Lady Arsenic said:


> Wooooo hooooo! I've been reaped!!
> No just kidding. I have a victim!!


Lol, but getting your victim sure does feel like getting reaped!


----------



## Ophelia

*Thank you, Bethene! You are awesome. I truly can't imagine how much it takes to do all of this. Rest well, my pretty!

Also:

Pumpkin ales all around, I've got a victim! I'm cracking one open, and settling in for a night of stalking.  On a slightly related note, coffee and tea may be a bit late tomorrow...*


----------



## WitchyKitty

Okay, I am home from the hospital for a bit. Just to give a small update, my mother in law is about the same as three days ago. Not much has changed, unfortunately. Besides treating the obvious pneumonia, they are having a hard time pinpointing what exactly the infection she has is/where it came from, so treating it correctly is difficult. She still can't breathe on her own. The best little light of hope that something may be working right now is that, so far, her fever has been down today and her vitals have been a bit steadier today, as well. Keeping hope that this is a good sign and the start of her long climb to recovery.

I just wanted to thank you all for the messages, thoughts, prayers and warm wishes...it means so much to me. This is such a great group of people, truly. I adore you all, this Halloween family of mine. 

My dearest victim, do not fret...I have been thinking of you and plotting. You have been a little spot of happiness in my mind right now, something good and fun to think about amongst the recent scary stuff and stress going on in my life, for sure. What goodies will I send in your box?...when will I send it?...will there be teasers?...hmmm, who knows?! You will find out soon...or maybe later...mwahaha!

Sublime Nightmare, that Pinterest page full of Halloween gift box ideas is awesome!! I need to find some time to study it better!!

bethene...awesome job with reaper, as usual! You rock! Thank you for all your hard work!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

*Lots of positive and healing energy coming your way, Witchy Kitty  Hang in there!*


----------



## trentsketch

I have my victim. I will have to face one of my worst fears to fulfill their needs.


----------



## texaslucky

I go a victim! Let the stalking begin NOW! Off the check out the victim.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

*
Come Little Victim

I'll Take Thee Away, Into A Land Of Enchantment

Come Little Victim 

The Time's Come To Play, Here In My Garden Of Magic*


----------



## Kenneth

MUAHAHAHHAA!

I have my sights set on a victim!

*rubs hands together menacingly*


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Yay! We got our victim and s/he's a fun one! <3


----------



## Kelloween

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Yay! We got our victim and s/he's a fun one! <3


Its me! Its me!


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Muahahaha! I can't wait to figure out the perfect item(s) for my victim! I got a bit of a challenge (for me,) but I never met a challenge I didn't ... slaughter.


----------



## im the goddess

WitchyKitty, take care of yourself too. Hope the MIL continues to improve.


----------



## dariusobells

AbsyntheMinded said:


> View attachment 209349
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Come Little Victim
> 
> I'll Take Thee Away, Into A Land Of Enchantment
> 
> Come Little Victim
> 
> The Time's Come To Play, Here In My Garden Of Magic*


I'm all yours


----------



## Kyriotes

I got my victim, but not their username.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Kyriotes said:


> I got my victim, but not their username.


PM bethene so she can get it for you!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I can't search anything on Pinterest...it keeps coming up as "Something went wrong". Grrrrr. I have things to look up!!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I just tried searching things on pinterest too and it says the same thing, I guess they are fixing a problem


----------



## WitchyKitty

It's a really bad time for Pinterest to be down...sigh.


----------



## hallorenescene

debbdeb, huh! cops? yikes!
witchykitty, hugs and good vibes coming from this way.
I'm very happy with my victim. I'm planning and plotting their gifts. I think I will even send a teaser. I even know what I'm sending. oh, this is so much fun again.


----------



## LairMistress

See, you all beat me to it. I had to get off of the computer for a bit, came back later, and bam! Buncha friend requests! 



Jezebel_Boo said:


> Just visited a boat load of profiles and sent out friend requests....are one of you my PRETTY...um er VICTIM.....muahahahaha


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

When do you guys think is too early to ship for secret reaper, I am thinking the last week of august, fist week of september, thoughts?


----------



## Saki.Girl

blowmoldcrazy said:


> When do you guys think is too early to ship for secret reaper, I am thinking the last week of august, fist week of september, thoughts?


i have shipped the 1 week after getting victim before i am going to be shipping in August sometime


----------



## WitchyKitty

blowmoldcrazy said:


> When do you guys think is too early to ship for secret reaper, I am thinking the last week of august, fist week of september, thoughts?


Whenever you want to send it. Some people ship right away, others wait until last minute, the rest are scattered in the middle. It's all a matter of when people have the money to ship, how long it takes them to finish projects in the boxes, if they send teasers first and how long they wish to make their victims wait and be tortured, lol.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Thanks saki!! I just didn't wan't to ship so early that my victim would have it before everyone else. lol Thanks witchykitty!!!, I don't think I am sending a teaser, I'd rather that my victim just have all there gifts at once.


----------



## Lady Dy

No fair!!! Stop talking about shipping in front of people who are without victims!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Sorry Lady Dy, I am just so anxious


----------



## Ophelia

*Did all of the Reapers crash Pinterest? It's sure sounding like it! 

Witchy, I'm glad to hear of even a small improvement. I hope they can find the cause, and are able to treat it quickly. Many prayers going out, still!

I didn't get as much stalking done as I'd hoped. Darn family obligations!  I've got a couple of ideas already, though!*


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

I love the victim that I got! Blowmoldcrazy, the teaser doesn't have to be a gift. It can just be a card. Teasers are a lot of fun for the victim. Everybody likes to get things in the mail that aren't bills!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Oh, I thought It had to be an item, then I am going to send a card then!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

The suspense of waiting for your box and stalking every delivery person that comes near a mile radius of your house is all part of the fun!! It gets crazy in here when people start to hunt the mailman, hahaha!


----------



## WitchyKitty

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Oh, I thought It had to be an item, then I am going to send a card then!!


Hahaha...don't tell us, we will know it was you!! You can send anything you'd like...cards, notes, pictures, small token gift, creepy stalker poems, warnings of impending reapings...heck, cut off your toe and send it, lol, send anything you'd like to mess with your victim...or send nothing at all. It's fine either way. Just don't tell us what you are sending, lol, you could give yourself away...and no return address, obviously, or your name, either.

...okay, maybe not the severed toe...that might be a bit much...


----------



## BR1MSTON3

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Thanks saki!! I just didn't wan't to ship so early that my victim would have it before everyone else. lol Thanks witchykitty!!!, I don't think I am sending a teaser, I'd rather that my victim just have all there gifts at once.


There is nothing that says that you have to do a teaser; some do, some don't. Don't feel like you have to. It is all up to you on how you surprise your victim!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

My mailman already thinks I'm weird enough, now I have to interrogate him when my reaper sends me my items.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Witchykitty, severed toe?!?! LOLOLOLOL!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

I likey me a teaser. 

Dear Reaper, I have been very good this year. Could I please have a garland skelly adorned in butterfly wings, or a cute little outfit. And I like bubble gum. 
Bethene, could you please give me the address of my reaper so I can mail them my letter.
thanks, 
your dear friend hallo


----------



## WitchyKitty

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Witchykitty, severed toe?!?! LOLOLOLOL!!!!!


Whatever makes you happy! 

...I hear some people on the forum like candy corn...


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

OOOHHHH, now that is an idea!!


----------



## hallorenescene

hallow eva can't have candy corn I believe. she's allergic to it.


----------



## WitchyKitty

blowmoldcrazy said:


> OOOHHHH, now that is an idea!!


Hahaha...oh no...candy corn may be on the loose...


----------



## Kenneth

Yeah, I think all the reapers swooping onto Pinterest caused it to crash. lol 

I already know EXACTLY what my victim is getting and I can't wait to start.


----------



## nhh

Sweet awesome victim has been obtained. My plans are already in motion... 

Thank you Bethene!

Witchtkitty, thoughts your way. Hope they figure it all out and are able to treat her very soon!


----------



## Kelloween

I hate candy corn...


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I never tried the starburst candycorn, have any of you tried it?


----------



## MichaelMyers1

Hi Bethene!! I missed the deadline..I thought it was today! is it too late to sign up??


----------



## whisper

DebBDeb said:


> The only thing I'm hoping for is that the cops don't get involved.  That's right ... I said cops.


You know it's a serious stalking when the Popo show up!!


----------



## sikntwizted

Lucky for me, my mail lady is also a Jeep fan. So she understands when I get weird stuff. Though she does look at me funny when she delivers 1000 rounds of ammo and a Victoria's Secret box at the same time.


----------



## WitchyKitty

hallorenescene said:


> hallow eva can't have candy corn I believe. she's allergic to it.


Hahaha!! Ah yes, I think you are correct...better not send any candy corn!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I hope my victim isn't allergic to anything I send


----------



## WitchyKitty

Lol, it would be quite amusing if it WAS, in fact, our little group that suddenly overloaded Pinterest and crashed it.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I wonder how many people on here were just on pinterest? I know I was


----------



## WitchyKitty

blowmoldcrazy said:


> I hope my victim isn't allergic to anything I send


Lol, well, if it's me, candy corn would have to go to my hubby. I actually can't eat it unless it's gelatin free.
(lol, some here love candy corn, some hate candy corn...and one person is rumored to be allergic to it - there's a bit of a past reaper back story there...)
...it would probably be best to just stick to the severed toe idea...definitely your severed toe.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Yeah, I know I would love to get a severed toe in the mail!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hmmm...still getting the "something went wrong" thing on Pinterest. I give up for the night. I've had a long few days and need to try to sleep. Night all! Hope everyone has their victims soon!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

My account is acting the same way, get some sleep witchykitty!


----------



## hallorenescene

I've updated my likes list. page 9, post 89. frogs, one thing I added were frogs.


----------



## screamqueen2012

hahaha, either adult beverages were involved or stalking gone wrong if thats the case................



whisper said:


> You know it's a serious stalking when the Popo show up!!


----------



## GiggleFairy

Well, I definitely got my victim. I was given instructions to check out his list on the likes/dislikes thread. So the fun is about to begin! With that being said, my reaper should also check out my list - post #148, on page 15 if they want the most updated info. And what's with all of the candy talk? HELLO! I've vowed to help childhood obesity, therefore, I eat all the candy and turn off my lights before the TOT's come. I love all kinds of candy, including candy corn.


Here is the link for page 15 of the likes/dislikes thread and post #148 for my reaper.  http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...-dislikes-thread-secret-reaper-2014-a-15.html


----------



## printersdevil

Headed to physical therapy for a few hours and then home to the CPM machine fir 6 hours but I can stalk from the chair. Plus I have some things underway that are perfect for my victim


----------



## lizzyborden

Yes! I have a victim! Will be doing some serious stalking this afternoon!


----------



## sikntwizted

hallorenescene said:


> I've updated my likes list. page 9, post 89. frogs, one thing I added were frogs.


OK. So we just send you a box full of frogs. Got it. But it's up to you to keep them from jumping everywhere.


----------



## DvlsToy

We haven't recieved a victim yet, but I suspect it's because we joined in so late and I'm sure that this is a huge undertaking to organize.


----------



## sikntwizted

DvlsToy said:


> We haven't recieved a victim yet...


I haven't gotten mine either. Just hang in there. She's got 149 people to reply to individually. It's all good.


----------



## im the goddess

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Witchykitty, severed toe?!?! LOLOLOLOL!!!!!


 She wasn't kidding  Things I have done before, sent a card, sent a dollar tree heart in a velvet lined box, sent photo paper printouts of Danish Easter witches. I think I've sent candy. I have a teaser or two in mind for my newest reaper victim. It's so much fun to tease them and let them know you are watching.



Kelloween said:


> I hate candy corn...


 I really don;t care for it either. DH bought me a bag of autumn mix yesterday. I'm in no rush to eat it. Candy corn is too sweet for me.



DvlsToy said:


> We haven't recieved a victim yet, but I suspect it's because we joined in so late and I'm sure that this is a huge undertaking to organize.


 Welcome to the Forum, and enjoy your first reaper.


----------



## screamqueen2012

back to my reaper goddesses for another question....i may have missed this due i cant keep up with thread, ya'll are too funny and fast..........splain what and when you do a teaser?............oh, and when is the second sign up going to be?


----------



## LairMistress

Yes! The Easter witches were so cool, thanks again. 

I was all set to send a teaser picture to my victim. I thought about it for several hours last night, and then this morning, it occurred to me...I have it on my Pinterest board, and it's a local place. If I sent it, it could give it away.  It's not all that scary anyway, but now I'm bummed that I don't have a teaser idea. I will probably still print it out and send it with the main package, though. Just to throw something local in.



im the goddess said:


> She wasn't kidding  Things I have done before, sent a card, sent a dollar tree heart in a velvet lined box, sent photo paper printouts of Danish Easter witches. I think I've sent candy. I have a teaser or two in mind for my newest reaper victim. It's so much fun to tease them and let them know you are watching.


----------



## WitchyKitty

A teaser is a small gift, card, note, picture, funny gift, warning of impending reaping...anything you want to send your victim before you send out the big box. It's just a way to let your victim know you are thinking of them and tease them with a small tidbit while they are waiting for their reaping box. You don't have to, it is purely optional...some of us just like to mess with our victims. You can send more than one teaser out before your box, too, if you'd like. Just make sure, that if you choose to send a teaser of some sort, that you don't put your name or return address on it...you don't want to give yourself away before they get their box!!
I have sent teasers, but have never received one yet.


----------



## WitchyKitty

You can look through the previous years likes/dislikes thread on the beginning pages (or beginning posts if you read your threads backwards) to see some of the teasers we have sent out in the past.

Here is the link for last years thread: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/128790-offical-picture-thread-secret-reaper-2013-a.html?highlight=official+2013+secret+reaper+picture+thread


----------



## screamqueen2012

ah ha....so it would be alittle beneficial for all folks participating in SR to join in the conversations some so your reapers can get to know you.......if you use the mail, now, how do you stay in the cloak of darkness so to speak?


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

That's the one thing I am afraid of witchykitty, sending one but not receiving one. HINT, HINT reaper,


----------



## Saki.Girl

Teasers rock I will be sending several out for my victim.


----------



## screamqueen2012

you know what would be cool to send, you guys are talking about candy corn, blaq....im on that side of the fence on that candy.....what would be really fitting for this group is a red cinnamon candy apple...now youre talking........wonder if anyone would like one of those in their box? i make good ones, hehehe


----------



## WitchyKitty

screamqueen2012 said:


> ah ha....so it would be alittle beneficial for all folks participating in SR to join in the conversations some so your reapers can get to know you.......if you use the mail, now, how do you stay in the cloak of darkness so to speak?


I am not sure what you are asking...if you want to send a teaser, but not give yourself away, just don't put your name or address on it anywhere. It is always helpful for a SR participant to join in the fun, or at least, post a lot on the forum, so we can have more things to stalk and read about them. If you want to stalk without being noticed, you can just log off the forum and read it as a guest. Thats what I do. Some stay logged on, but visit a ton of peoples profile pages so no one can tell who they are actually stalking.


----------



## screamqueen2012

saki how do you send yours, in the mail?


----------



## WitchyKitty

screamqueen2012 said:


> you know what would be cool to send, you guys are talking about candy corn, blaq....im on that side of the fence on that candy.....what would be really fitting for this group is a red cinnamon candy apple...now youre talking........wonder if anyone would like one of those in their box? i make good ones, hehehe


Some people send goodies, either bought or homemade, in their boxes...just be sure to stalk your victim well and read lots of posts to see if they have ever talked about things they can't eat, won't eat, are allergic to/diabetic....or some people say not to send candy/chocolate because it's too hot where they live and it will melt before it gets there in the mail. The whole melting thing goes for candles, too. Just stalk your victims well before you make your box and you will be fine.


----------



## screamqueen2012

witchkitty, i was wondering how to send a teaser out and what do you send to tease, a pic, a hint? and some folks i have noticed in the reaper, dont post on the forum much, just join the secret reaper, that would make it hard to feel them out........


----------



## Saki.Girl

screamqueen2012 said:


> saki how do you send yours, in the mail?


I just do not put a return address I write reaper there .  another idea I must share that scream did was she bought something from esty and had it sent to her reaper I thought man that is a great idea.


----------



## WitchyKitty

screamqueen2012 said:


> saki how do you send yours, in the mail?


If it's a card or note...an envelope with a stamp in the mailbox. If it's a tiny gift, use a padded envelope or a tiny box and take it to the post office or UPS/FedEx to have it shipped. Just don't put a return address on it.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Has anyone noticed if pinterest is back up?


----------



## screamqueen2012

right.......



WitchyKitty said:


> Some people send goodies, either bought or homemade, in their boxes...just be sure to stalk your victim well and read lots of posts to see if they have ever talked about things they can't eat, won't eat, are allergic to/diabetic....or some people say not to send candy/chocolate because it's too hot where they live and it will melt before it gets there in the mail. The whole melting thing goes for candles, too. Just stalk your victims well before you make your box and you will be fine.


----------



## Saki.Girl

screamqueen2012 said:


> witchkitty, i was wondering how to send a teaser out and what do you send to tease, a pic, a hint? and some folks i have noticed in the reaper, dont post on the forum much, just join the secret reaper, that would make it hard to feel them out........


I have sent all kinds of things for teasers I usual send stuff that is on there like list I have sent whole box full of teaser to cards its what ever you want to send big or small. heck you could send some creepy cloth with a card even just to get them excited to know a reaper is doing a box for them


----------



## screamqueen2012

thanks so much, questions answered.....


----------



## WitchyKitty

screamqueen2012 said:


> witchkitty, i was wondering how to send a teaser out and what do you send to tease, a pic, a hint? and some folks i have noticed in the reaper, dont post on the forum much, just join the secret reaper, that would make it hard to feel them out........


Like I said above, you can send any small thing as a teaser. (Read my post above for ideas, you may have not seen my post when I answered your question.) You send it through the mail just like anything else. If its a letter, card, note, picture, ect you just put it in an envelope with a stamp and drop it in the mailbox. If it's a gift, put it in a padded envelope or a small box and take it to the post office, UPS or Fed EX to have it shipped. Don't put your return address on it or your name.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Teasers I have sent: I sent one person a little handmade card and some cut out paper bats...another person I sent a Halloween valentine, because it was the Winter Reaper and close to valentine's day.

For the return address area, I usually just write "Secret Reaper" or something.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Oh, the winter reaper I forgot about that, Sign me up!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Oh, the winter reaper I forgot about that, Sign me up!!!


Lol, I think it's a little early for that one yet...


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I know, I was just joking.


----------



## WitchyKitty

blowmoldcrazy said:


> I know, I was just joking.


Lol, I know, silly!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I know this is a off topic ( and it isn't for my victim) but would any of you know what to use to replicate the face, maybe clay?


----------



## WitchyKitty

Time to go stalking again!


----------



## Ophelia

*Whew! You all are downright chatty today! Two pages were added while I was trying to catch up, lol!

I've never sent a teaser, that's for the folks that are far more prepared and organized than I. I have a hard enough time getting everything I've planned into a box and in the mail on time! (I tend to plan for more than life allows.  )

I know someone asked about SR2 earlier. Bethene runs that one, too, and it runs on a shorter timeline than SR1, so I wouldn't expect to hear anything until September. Things need to quiet down here first!

Okay, my coffee is made, and I'm ready to do some more stalking. Anyone need any coffee or tea before I start? The machine's all warmed up, and I've hot hot water in the kettle!*


----------



## LairMistress

Someone asked if Pinterest is back up. It was for me just a minute ago, I was pinning away (home stuff, not Halloween).

Of course, that was asked about 40 min ago, so you probably have already been there, too.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Thank you LairMistress, I did not go on yet because I didn't want to be disappointed by the notification that they are trying to fix that.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hey, Pinterest IS back up! Yays!!


----------



## Ghouliet

Now that I actually have my victim, there are even more things I want to make. All the stuff I have already is going to cost a ton in postage but it will be worth it. I think my victim is going to love everything. A couple of things are Goodwill finds I tweeked, one thing I got free using my American Express Card points, and other things I made with left over stuff from other things I have made for myself. I also have an inexpensive garage sale find in the mix. This is going to be an awesome reaping.


----------



## Ghouliet

I'd like a cup of coffee with cream, Ophilia. Thanks!


----------



## LairMistress

I have very little right now that will work for my victim, BUT they are going to be pretty easy to find and make stuff for, so that works out.

I made a secret board on Pinterest, so I can repin some of their pins, in hopes of making some of the items. I love secret boards! 

I had one idea already, but got a few from them, that I wouldn't have thought of.

I also went to a few random pages in the likes/dislikes thread, and friend requested a few people whom I haven't seen posting lately, but who signed up for the exchange. That will throw off the trail of who I really have for a victim, right?


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I'm just laying low to keep from my victim from finding me


----------



## Ghouliet

I have so much fun doing this and doing it on the cheap. I was thrilled I got something for nothing using my Amex Points.


----------



## screamqueen2012

secret board, do tell, how do i miss this stuff, im always in a hurry to catch up...lol i love amex points and alot of the halloween is on amazon, woo woo, i'll take a cup of tea!


----------



## RCIAG

I got a few things this weekend. Nothing major but I was in HomeGoods anyway & thought these things were cute. FTR, I did NOT buy the giant reaper, the light box things or anything large for anyone, myself included.

I need to hit up a few other stores & think some things through before I send anything out.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

screamqueen2012 said:


> secret board, do tell, how do i miss this stuff, im always in a hurry to catch up...lol i love amex points and alot of the halloween is on amazon, woo woo, i'll take a cup of tea!


Yes, do tell about the secret board!


----------



## vampyrespro

Victim at last! Now the fun begins!


----------



## CreepySpiders

Did we get victims? I didn't get a victim. SHould I be freaking out yet?


----------



## Bethany

vampyrespro said:


> Victim at last! Now the fun begins!


OK the PINTEREST SECRET BOARD
1. go to pinterest
2. by your name is a + on the left; click it
3. click create a new board
4. Name your board & fill in whatever
5. The 5th question on that drop down is Keep it a secret; click to move it yes
6. Click the creat board spot at bottom. 
7. Now you are done & have a secret board no one else can see


----------



## Bethany

CreepySpiders said:


> Did we get victims? I didn't get a victim. SHould I be freaking out yet?


Bethene is going to work on them tonight also. So nope no need to freat out.


----------



## Saki.Girl

MummyOf5 said:


> I had a reaping of sorts today. The UPS truck stopped this afternoon and I was expecting an Amazon order that I had placed but I got a surprise with it! My DT Tombstone Corners came and a box from Saki with some flamingos for me to make-over!
> 
> Thanks Saki, they're great and I can't wait to get started on them!


just saw this your so welcome


----------



## LairMistress

Sorry that I posted and ran.  Thanks for explaining it, Bethany. We have people coming over to measure for new windows today, so I'm popping in and out until they get here. 



Bethany said:


> OK the PINTEREST SECRET BOARD
> 1. go to pinterest
> 2. by your name is a + on the left; click it
> 3. click create a new board
> 4. Name your board & fill in whatever
> 5. The 5th question on that drop down is Keep it a secret; click to move it yes
> 6. Click the creat board spot at bottom.
> 7. Now you are done & have a secret board no one else can see


----------



## Bethany

Figured I'd post for those that are not familiar with the Secret Board 

Just had someone come in last week to give an estimate for enclosing our lanai. Guess we're going through with it, AFTER Halloween!!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess

SO happy to have my victim! Let the stalking begin


----------



## LairMistress

Our house is around 100 years old, and still has most of its original windows (or at least, they seem to be). We realized after buying it last summer, that they replaced two with plexiglass. Then about a month ago, another window pane popped loose from its frame, and it's plexiglass, too! I would never think to do such a thing, but I guess they had a Great Dane who was a window breaker.

They replaced a few with real windows, but not very many! We have 12 more to go, including two beautiful old cut-glass windows. I want to preserve those and re-frame them, and then hang them from chains from the ceiling behind the new windows that we'll have installed. They're too pretty to lose! They're clear, not stained glass, but the beveled diamond shapes throw pretty rainbows around the room in the sunlight.


----------



## Hollows Eva

im the goddess said:


> She wasn't kidding  Things I have done before, sent a card, sent a dollar tree heart in a velvet lined box, sent photo paper printouts of Danish Easter witches. I think I've sent candy. I have a teaser or two in mind for my newest reaper victim. It's so much fun to tease them and let them know you are watching.
> 
> I really don;t care for it either. DH bought me a bag of autumn mix yesterday. I'm in no rush to eat it. Candy corn is too sweet for me.
> 
> Welcome to the Forum, and enjoy your first reaper.


what the heck is a Danish easter witch? 
( And in case anyone wanted my oppinion on candy corn, i will refer to last years reaper lol...)


----------



## Hollows Eva

WitchyKitty said:


> Hahaha!! Ah yes, I think you are correct...better not send any candy corn!


OI!!!! Just cuz i aint in the reaper doesnt mean i dont READ the posts!! Im watching you !!!  


The best thing about that rumour is, that technically I am a little bit allergic to them lol. They contain a colour called sunset yellow, which has actually been illigal in Denmark for years because it apparently make children and..erhm.. certain sensitive adults, hyperactive


----------



## LairMistress

In Sweden, they utilize witches at Easter time. So a lot of older greeting cards show witches on them. I collect the pictures, although aside from the ones that I got from imthegoddess as my SR teaser, I only have them collected online.  I need to get around to printing the rest out, someday.

Their Easter lore says that on Maundy Thursday (Thursday right before Easter), witches gather on their rooftops for tea or coffee, before flying on their brooms to the Blocksberg mountains to have a dance and celebration, much like Germany's Walpurgisnacht on May Eve at the Brocken.



Hollows Eva said:


> what the heck is a Danish easter witch?
> ( And in case anyone wanted my oppinion on candy corn, i will refer to last years reaper lol...)


----------



## Ophelia

*Lol! Poor Eva! Although, now I feel a little guilty for sending you banned consumables and contributing to your mania. 

Okay, espresso machine is shut down for the day, but I've plenty of hot water for coffee and tea. I've only got 3 press pots, so you'll have to share those. The tea selection is in that trunk in the corner(I may have a little too much.). Black, green, white, rooibus, herbal, flavored, decaf...If you can't find one you like, I'd be surprised!*


----------



## im the goddess

screamqueen2012 said:


> witchkitty, i was wondering how to send a teaser out and what do you send to tease, a pic, a hint? and some folks i have noticed in the reaper, dont post on the forum much, just join the secret reaper, that would make it hard to feel them out........


Lack of posting does make it more difficult. That's where a detailed list or Pinterest address comes in handy. Also, check out their profile to see if they have lots of photos there.


----------



## im the goddess

Saki.Girl said:


> Teasers rock I will be sending several out for my victim.


with Saki, a teaser can be a fully loaded box. 



LairMistress said:


> I have very little right now that will work for my victim, BUT they are going to be pretty easy to find and make stuff for, so that works out.
> 
> I made a secret board on Pinterest, so I can repin some of their pins, in hopes of making some of the items. I love secret boards!
> 
> I had one idea already, but got a few from them, that I wouldn't have thought of.
> 
> I also went to a few random pages in the likes/dislikes thread, and friend requested a few people whom I haven't seen posting lately, but who signed up for the exchange. That will throw off the trail of who I really have for a victim, right?


 do people still get notified that you repined one of their pins?





vampyrespro said:


> Victim at last! Now the fun begins!


 if its me, I'd gladly take any of those cool antique things you've found recently.


----------



## Bethany

im the goddess said:


> do people still get notified that you repined one of their pins?


I am not sure, I seldom repin, I usually go to the original page of the pin to pin it.


----------



## Hollows Eva

Ophelia said:


> *Lol! Poor Eva! Although, now I feel a little guilty for sending you banned consumables and contributing to your mania.
> 
> Okay, espresso machine is shut down for the day, but I've plenty of hot water for coffee and tea. I've only got 3 press pots, so you'll have to share those. The tea selection is in that trunk in the corner(I may have a little too much.). Black, green, white, rooibus, herbal, flavored, decaf...If you can't find one you like, I'd be surprised!*


Noone should ever feel guilty about sending candycorn to Denmark


----------



## Hollows Eva

LairMistress said:


> In Sweden, they utilize witches at Easter time. So a lot of older greeting cards show witches on them. I collect the pictures, although aside from the ones that I got from imthegoddess as my SR teaser, I only have them collected online.  I need to get around to printing the rest out, someday.
> 
> Their Easter lore says that on Maundy Thursday (Thursday right before Easter), witches gather on their rooftops for tea or coffee, before flying on their brooms to the Blocksberg mountains to have a dance and celebration, much like Germany's Walpurgisnacht on May Eve at the Brocken.


Can I just add thatthings from sweden are swedish -not Danish lol. Its two very different contries, even though we are close by  
In Denmark we have the Bloksberg tradition too, but its on midsummers eve , which is on the 23 of june. The tradition got mixed up with the church so we basically have a big bonfire where we burn a witch-doll ( or in my family/friendgroup we either dont or we burn a monster/troll, because well.. lets face it if we where to burn a witch, none of us would be safe lol) and then the witches also fly to bloksberg.. the ones that arent burning that is..


----------



## Kelloween

im the goddess said:


> with Saki, a teaser can be a fully loaded box.
> 
> do people still get notified that you repined one of their pins?
> 
> 
> 
> if its me, I'd gladly take any of those cool antique things you've found recently.



yes, you can tell who pins your pins and who follows you, ect...


----------



## Ophelia

*I think they were asking whether there would be a notice sent if you repinned onto a secret board.

FTR, I have no clue.*


----------



## MummyOf5

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Oh, I thought It had to be an item, then I am going to send a card then!!


I sent a cornhusk doll with a noose one time 
But it can be anything you want to send to them.


----------



## Saki.Girl

now I am getting excited for the teaser and gift thread to see photos of what everyone is getting


----------



## beautifulnightmare

oh,victim, stalking is so fun!


----------



## MummyOf5

sikntwizted said:


> Lucky for me, my mail lady is also a Jeep fan. So she understands when I get weird stuff. Though she does look at me funny when she delivers 1000 rounds of ammo and a Victoria's Secret box at the same time.


That was my laugh for the day!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Nobody can see a pin if you put it on your secret board. It won't notify anyone that you pinned their pin. Does that make sense?


----------



## fanboy

Aw man, I'm so bummed I didn't see this thread before today. Hopefully I can get in next year. Everyone involved have fun with it!


----------



## Bethany

fanboy said:


> Aw man, I'm so bummed I didn't see this thread before today. Hopefully I can get in next year. Everyone involved have fun with it!


fanboy, keep checking in. There will be another after this one. Besides it fun to see what everyone gets & gives you ideas for future reaps.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Yeah, Secret Reaper 2 sign ups usually start right near the first of September, whenever bethene has slowed down in her side of the work for Secret Reaper 1. Watch for it!! It has a shorter sign up time and shipping time so stuff gets shipped out by Halloween.


----------



## fanboy

Awesome, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I just made a few small crafty things that my victim said they wanted. I hope they like them. Have a few purchased items that I think will work with their likes, so far, too. I need to go back out and pick up a couple more things to be able to finish up some other things I am thinking about. Things...so many things...


----------



## celipops

LOL ! NNH  Thought of you


----------



## Kelloween

fanboy said:


> Aw man, I'm so bummed I didn't see this thread before today. Hopefully I can get in next year. Everyone involved have fun with it!


You may check with Bethene to see if you can still join in..maybe there was another late comer..and Bethene is awesome doing all of this!


----------



## pumpkinking30

So sad, rushed home from work and checked my messages, still no victim. I'm dying to start stalking. VICTIM, PLEASE!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Bethene will be working on more over the next few days, so hang in there


----------



## BR1MSTON3

GiggleFairy said:


> Well, I definitely got my victim. I was given instructions to check out his list on the likes/dislikes thread. So the fun is about to begin! With that being said, my reaper should also check out my list - post #148, on page 15 if they want the most updated info. And what's with all of the candy talk? HELLO! I've vowed to help childhood obesity, therefore, I eat all the candy and turn off my lights before the TOT's come. I love all kinds of candy, including candy corn.
> 
> 
> Here is the link for page 15 of the likes/dislikes thread and post #148 for my reaper.  http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...-dislikes-thread-secret-reaper-2014-a-15.html


Oh this did NOT go unnoticed! I am on page 1


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Pretty Quiet on this thread, everyone must be hard at work on their crafts


----------



## Ghouliet

Started wrapping things up. Now I need to figure out how to package all of it...BIG Box, where can I find a big box?


----------



## pumpkinking30

Yay!!!!! Just checked a second ago and my victim has arrived. Now to start plotting. 

Thanks. Bethene


----------



## dbruner

My victim loves the things that terrify me! I will face my fears, most of which were displayed on Pinterest, to find you the perfect reaper gift for you.


----------



## dbruner

You rock, Bethene.


----------



## bethene

whew.... done, I hope there are no problems,,, with my state of mind... you just never know.....


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Great job Bethene!! I bet your eyes are ready to cross by now


----------



## beautifulnightmare

All Hail the Reaper Queen! Thank you Bethene!


----------



## Halloween Scream

bethene said:


> whew.... done, I hope there are no problems,,, with my state of mind... you just never know.....


Oh no, this happened to me last year. I did not receive a victim yet...


----------



## beautifulnightmare

so many ideas are swirling through my brain, I know tonight I'll be dreaming of my victim's list! this victim is gonna be so fun to reap!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Halloween Scream said:


> Oh no, this happened to me last year. I did not receive a victim yet...


Make sure to PM bethene about it!!!


----------



## DebBDeb

*Exacto knife cut on my thumb  and heat gun burn on my wrist  ... yeah, it's Reaper Season. *


----------



## WitchyKitty

Picked up something else from my victim's list today, and also some small additions that go with other things I already have. I still have a bit of work ahead of me before I can think about shipping. Thankfully, it's still early. I still need to decide if I will send a teaser or not, too...


----------



## moonwitchkitty

*lots of fresh meat this year *


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

A heat gun burn, much worse than a hot glue burn


----------



## WitchyKitty

DebBDeb said:


> *Exacto knife cut on my thumb  and heat gun burn on my wrist  ... yeah, it's Reaper Season. *


...super glue all over my fingers, here, lol. It's only a matter of time before the glue gun gets me...oh, and paint. Lots of paint...


----------



## DebBDeb

*You're not kidding. I think my neighbors called the cops due to my screaming of expletives.  Lol ... good thing no alcohol was involved this time because it registered in my brain IMMEDIATELY or I'd be one-pawing-it this season!*


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I hate super glue on my fingers!!, no matter how hard you try to not get it on yourself, it always finds it's way


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I always try to stay away from more heavy duty supplies, I like to use a mini hair dryer, a hot glue gun, tacky glue, and modpodge


----------



## SpookyBlackKat

Hate that I missed the reaper  I felt weird signing up as such a new face to the group but now I'm jealous of all the fun and excitement. I will be living vicariously through all of you over the next couple weeks!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

spookyblackkat there will be a second reaper after this one!!


----------



## Ghouliet

Dancing up and down, hippity hopping... I found my glue gun. I guess Lil Ghouliette will be getting a little something after all.


----------



## im the goddess

Hollows Eva said:


> Can I just add thatthings from sweden are swedish -not Danish lol. Its two very different contries, even though we are close by
> ..


Really? I learn something new everyday LOL  I guess I need to remember my car is Swedish not Danish.. I make that mistake all the time.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Peek-a-boo and welcome to my dark and twisty inbox, my precious little victim. I've been simply dying to meet you. Now to trounce and pounce on lots of profiles and send out random friend requests... Could my real target be you??? Only time will tell. In the meantime, you can find me in the shadows, waiting...


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Guess it is time to post the PSA's again!


----------



## im the goddess

DebBDeb said:


> *You're not kidding. I think my neighbors called the cops due to my screaming of expletives.  Lol ... good thing no alcohol was involved this time because it registered in my brain IMMEDIATELY or I'd be one-pawing-it this season!*


Hope you are okay. I used a heat gun for the first time, and I can imagine how painful that could be. Be careful.


----------



## Halloween Scream

WitchyKitty said:


> Make sure to PM bethene about it!!!


PM sent! So weird, the exact thing happened last year too. It kind of takes the fun out of it a little bit


----------



## WitchyKitty

Halloween Scream said:


> PM sent! So weird, the exact thing happened last year too. It kind of takes the fun out of it a little bit


Very odd that it happened to you twice. Don't worry, she will get it figured out.


----------



## Ghouliet

Bethene started handing out victims early but with as many people that have joined it will take a few days to get everyone their victim. Hang in there. I know it is hard to wait, but Bethene will team you up with someone.


----------



## GiggleFairy

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Oh this did NOT go unnoticed! I am on page 1



LOL! OMG, BR1MSTON3! That just made me squirt chocolate milk through my nose.


----------



## Candy Creature

<Clapping hands with glee> finally have my victim. Think the people at Sheetz gas station (my internet connection) were starting to wonder if I was haunting them with as many times as I stopped by on Sunday. Now the plotting begins.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I finally got my victim! This is going to prove to be just a bit of a challenge, but I'm up for it and the wheels are turning!


----------



## GiggleFairy

*VICTIMS:* _That means everyone! Do you have pets? I can't just say fur babies, because some of us may have birds and fish and snakes and spiders and such. Besides myself, I noticed a few other likes/dislikes lists contained this info. I'd love to see all lists stating if they had pets and what kind(s). Some reapers like to throw in a Halloween goodie for these special companions_.


----------



## Bethany

I have 2 cats, but they are WAY spoiled & have a whole basket of toy & are on prescription diet food.  
So I don't list them. They don't mind.


----------



## hallorenescene

giggle fairy got a guy. so I know it's not I. lol.
sikntwisted, they would probably die in the box if shipped in this heat, they would not be hopping anywhere. so are you my reaper again this year? hmm, I was gullible last year, but this year, could it be. 
lair mistress has a victim with a pin board, so I know it is not I.
dbrunner, could clowns be one of them? oh wait, again, I don't pin. 
spooky, just hang around for the fun. muahhhahaha.


----------



## Bethany

Hmmmm my victim doesn't PIN. Who could it be.................


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

You and your cute minion pictures


----------



## hallorenescene

ME! ME! IT'S ME! I don't pin. doing the happy dance. sik, take one step to the right. I no longer think it is you. or maybe it is. maybe it's a devious plot by some evil reaper minds to drive me crazy. I will be strong. lol. oh, I added frogs and garland butterflies to my list. you do those too.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

I have 4 dogs, but I didn't list them on my likes/dislikes because I'm really picky about what they eat. I make their food fresh every few days and prefer to make their treats. If I happen to buy them treats when I'm out, they have to be made in the U.S.A. and there aren't many toys that can stand up to their playing. I just didn't see the point in including them. No worries, they're spoiled beyond belief and they each have their own Halloween wardrobe! They also get special Halloween treats the day of...like they care! Lol


----------



## IshWitch

I got my Victimmmmmmm!!!!!!!
I've loved their screen name and now I get to stalk them! Bwahahahaha! 
This list looks like lots of fun to create and shop for, thanks Bethene! I'm all geared up, Lets Do This! 

BTW! Loving all of the Pin links, I'm "following" everyone I find! Now I've got to add my Pin addy to my sig.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I have a little black dachshund, but I didn't list her in my likes and dislikes list because we have to watch what she eats so she doesn't get a bad back.


----------



## sikntwizted

Just got my victim, and she's awesome! Hallo, there may or may not be a teaser heading north from here. Haven't decided yet. Guess we'll see!


----------



## im the goddess

We have two cats and a dog. The dog, Callie, loves, I repeat LOVES treats. The cats, Miles and Tigre' love cat nip! It's like kitty crack! I also have two fish, but they are happy for clean water!


----------



## sikntwizted

Now I gotta go and check everyone's profile a few times for the "throw off!"


----------



## LairMistress

OK, I edited this for clarity, and I know it's long, but some of you really prefer specifics. 

Please note that items for my pets or children are not necessary, nor expected at all. This is just if you feel like it. I myself have never added items for pets or children, that I can recall. Sorry to my past victims, if you would have liked that. I just didn't think of it. 

I do have a mostly lazy cat who loves catnip and batting toys (doesn't like the jingle balls we bought), and a spry young Lab/Pit Bull mix dog who shreds plush toys in seconds flat, but is pretty good with other toys (except the cat's jingle toys). Probably neither are into costumes or clothing, and the cat already refuses to wear her collar. They're not picky about treats.

Allergies are not a concern for people or pets in our home.

My kiddos:

My 14 yr old collects Pokemon stuff; he doesn't care if he already has it.







He likes scarier type Halloween things than the other two; scary books, zombies, House of the Dead, Silent Hill, also Plants Vs. Zombies, he plays those games pretty often. He won't wear shirts, hats, buttons, lanyards, etc. that have movie or game characters on them. He's missing out on ToTing now that he's too old, so I wind up buying him candy. He likes everything except the super-sour stuff like Warheads and Cry Babies. Regular sour, he likes. Crackers of any kind, cookies, pretzels, all good. He doesn't care if it looks like it's for little kids if it's consumable, haha. He definitely does not like raisins, though.

My 13 yr old is mentally and physically handicapped; he likes things that preschool kids like. He does not put small toys in his mouth. He likes squishy or bendy characters, picture books (likes to flip pages, doesn't like being read to), toys that twist and click (like puzzle sticks where you can mix one character's head with another's body, and another's feet, etc.), those clear globe-wand lights with the spinning LEDs in them, other types of hand held lights, things that pop up when you push a button or pull a lever or string, bath squirt toys. He loves cute or spooky Halloween characters ("scary" doesn't bother him, he laughed all the way through the Haunted Mansion ride at age 5), Spongebob, Peanuts, Mickey Mouse and friends, Winnie the Pooh and friends, Nightmare Before Christmas, and Scooby Doo. I buy him candy too, but he can't do Now and Laters, Mary Janes, thick salt water taffy, any type of hard candy, or gum at all. He likes soft chewy fruit candies, all chocolate candies; crackers of any kind, cookies, raisins, or pretzels. He doesn't like to ToT or dress up, he'd much rather stay home and watch his DVDs. He likes character plates and bowls, but he physically can't use sippy cups and can only use lidded cups with straws (he dumps contents out of cups without lids).

My 3 yr old is easy to find things for. He does not put toys, slime, Play-doh, etc. in his mouth. He likes everything that's cute or spooky; Casper, Peanuts, any Disney, Little People, books to look at or listen to, Play Doh, slime, dinosaurs, superheroes and villains, knights, dragons, all animals, spiders, insects (except roaches and maggots), monsters, vehicles, bath squirt toys, etc. He also loves those little cardboard house boxes that Dollar Tree has. Oh, and he's a jigsaw puzzle master. He can do 50 piece puzzles, even small pieces. For candy, we don't give him hard candies except Dum Dums or flat suckers (no jawbreakers, Jolly Ranchers, Brachs hard candies, full sized Tootsie Pops or Blow Pops--but mini Tootsie Pops are OK). He also does not chew gum yet, and doesn't like very sour things. Crackers of any kind, cookies, raisins, or pretzels are fine. He loves to dress up. He has a fireman hat and coat, pirate head-kerchief and sword, hard hat, safari hat, rainbow clown wig, Army camo hat and vest, dragon full body costume, top hat, Captain America mask and costume. If you have old costume pieces to be rid of, he wears size 4-5, he's tall (he doesn't mind if things are too big, either). I would like to try to make or find him a Casper costume this year, he's a huge fan of Casper right now. He likes character plates, bowls, and cups, and can use any type of cup, whether it has a lid or not. 



GiggleFairy said:


> *VICTIMS:* _That means everyone! Do you have pets? I can't just say fur babies, because some of us may have birds and fish and snakes and spiders and such. Besides myself, I noticed a few other likes/dislikes lists contained this info. I'd love to see all lists stating if they had pets and what kind(s). Some reapers like to throw in a Halloween goodie for these special companions_.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

GiggleFairy said:


> *VICTIMS:* _That means everyone! Do you have pets? I can't just say fur babies, because some of us may have birds and fish and snakes and spiders and such. Besides myself, I noticed a few other likes/dislikes lists contained this info. I'd love to see all lists stating if they had pets and what kind(s). Some reapers like to throw in a Halloween goodie for these special companions_.


Cats! Lots and lots of cats. Ghouliet has 4. I have 3.


----------



## sikntwizted

As for pets, I have a 30lb Boston Terrior that spends alot of time in the house and an old faithful Golden Retriever that lives outside. My boy's starting to look more grey than blonde, but he never slows down. As far as my kids go, my little girl is 8 and my boy is 5. My girl has weird allergies that seem to be "on and off." Can't really figure that out, so food may be an issue for her. As for my boy, he's like me. He eats everything, and outweighs my girl. He's gonna be a big guy when he gets older.


----------



## GiggleFairy

hallorenescene said:


> giggle fairy got a guy. so I know it's not I. lol.


Did I now? Or was I just throwing everyone off???  



sikntwizted said:


> Just got my victim, and she's awesome!


Oh, if your victim is a "she" and she's "awesome", then she has to be me. In regards to your other post sikntwizted, I also hop around profiles to add to the excitement/confusion.  



im the goddess said:


> We have two cats and a dog. The dog, Callie, loves, I repeat LOVES treats. The cats, Miles and Tigre' love cat nip! It's like kitty crack! I also have two fish, but they are happy for clean water!


Wow goddess, you have a full house!


One of my closest friends here owns a grooming salon. She has all kinds of goodies in her shop. Goodies don't necessarily have to be edible.  Between y'all, me and the fencepost, she is my source of werewolf hair and a few other things that are in my potion bottles. Depends on what breed of fur baby is getting pampered that day.  Sometimes I'm like a kid in a candy store when I walk in and see a beautiful odd breed of dog on the table and his fur on the floor. - OMG! That can be . . . . Then her young children go grab zip loc bags . . . Sometimes I show up and they already have zip locs of stuff waiting for me with suggestions of what it could be. Parenting + Future Haunters = you're doing it right.


----------



## kittyvibe

I think if I posted a teaser my victim will know who they are, its pretty specific. I even had to hand dye some stuff a special color. :3


----------



## hallorenescene

sik, you got a she, and I'm a she. hey, it could be me this year. okay, two possibilities. keep an eye on them. maybe they will slip up.


----------



## sikntwizted

Did I say "she?" hmmm... lol. Maybe it's a decietful little sentence. Or maybe it is a "she." I know one thing, my victim lives more than a mile away from me! And yes, that person is awesome!


----------



## scareme

I've been sitting here in the hospital waiting quietly for my victim. Maybe too quietly. Hello!!! Is there anyone out there???


----------



## scareme

Somehow, I have the feeling I must have done something wrong. I get that feeling a lot. lol I PMd bethene.


----------



## kfinley

I got my victim! What a way to start a morning!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

been chatting with my best friend NOWHINING about ideas for you Victim! She is going to help me get cha! and get cha good! lol


----------



## im the goddess

GiggleFairy said:


> Wow goddess, you have a full house!


 GiggleFairy- and all the fur that goes with it too. Yikes! I also have a 20 year old and a 17 year old, of which the 20 year old just came home after being away at school last year and working out of state all summer. On second thought, Secret Reaper, I need a maid!



sikntwizted said:


> Did I say "she?" hmmm... lol. Maybe it's a decietful little sentence. Or maybe it is a "she." I know one thing, my victim lives more than a mile away from me! And yes, that person is awesome!


 {{clears throat}} I probably live more than a mile from you, and in my own humble opinion, I'm awesome! LOL It must be me. Just playing !



scareme said:


> Somehow, I have the feeling I must have done something wrong. I get that feeling a lot. lol I PMd bethene.


 She will sort it out. How are you feeling?


----------



## Mindtrap

I have never had the pleasure of being involved in this


----------



## im the goddess

Mindtrap said:


> I have never had the pleasure of being involved in this


You should join in the next one then. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## Mindtrap

sounds like it


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

I had listed my pets and children in my likes list just because in the all of the other reapers I have participated in, there was always something tucked in for everybody. I know it's not required and I don't expect it, but my kids especially love finding treats hidden for them. It makes them feel included and then they go to school the next day and talk about the extremely nice person that sent them something when they didn't have to. The animals don't know the difference, so it's just a nice jesture and I always try to add extra for family members if I know about them.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

So is everyone ready for another day of crafting?!?! I already started


----------



## Saki.Girl

blowmoldcrazy said:


> So is everyone ready for another day of crafting?!?! I already started


I am but at work right now LOL but I will for sure be brain storming hehe


----------



## im the goddess

Yesterday, I stopped at Goodwill on the way home and scored a couple of things. What might they be? Or, what might they become?

Who likes baking? I have the cutest monster mini cake pan I've been holding on to since the end of Halloween last year. I've been waiting for a victim who says they bake. I haven't had one that specifically says they do. I don;t like baking, but I like my Husband to bake!


----------



## hallorenescene

sik, I'm going to be so disappointed if it's not me. I'm a she, I live more than a mile from you, and I hope I'm awesome.


----------



## S_Toast

Raided Michaels yesterday. Can we say %80 off sale! Whoo hooo. I was tossing around a few ideas for my victim but found some great stuff at Michaels. Now to stalk some more profiles and pinterest boards...


----------



## secret reaper stalker

I'm watching you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skeletor

I'm in! Can't wait for my reaping. I'll have to do some quick work with my victim. Wife is pregnant and due around October 29th - November 5th. Hoping for a Halloween baby!


----------



## printersdevil

Gigglefairy, I love the idea of knowing if my victim has pet babies---or little ones of the human kind, too. Of course some of that can usually be found through stalking. So, that is why you should post A LOT and OFTEN! We really want to know all about you and yours.


----------



## Bethany

LairMistress said:


> I do have a cat (fat older long haired tuxedo/tortie who loves catnip and batting toys) and a dog (spry young Lab/Pit Bull mix who shreds plushies in seconds flat, but is pretty good with other toys). Probably neither are into costumes, and the cat refuses to wear her collar (despite the fact that it is orange and black, and looks gorgeous on her).
> 
> I didn't list them or the kiddos, though.
> 
> My kiddos...kinda hard to add stuff in for them.
> 
> My 14 yr old generally thinks he's too cool for anything. He still collects Pokemon stuff, but he doesn't like to admit it, being a big high school kid now, and all.  About the only thing spooky that I could relate to him would be Plants Vs. Zombies, he has the PC game and Nintendo DS game, and plays pretty often. He's missing out on ToTing, so I wind up buying him candy. He likes everything except the super-sour stuff like Warheads and Cry Babies.
> 
> My 13 yr old is mentally and physically handicapped; he likes things that preschool kids like. He's not easy to buy for, unless we're talking squishy or bendy characters, toys that twist and click like puzzle sticks (mixing one character's head with another's body, and another's feet, etc.), or those ball-wand lights with the spinning LEDs in them. He loves cute or spooky Halloween characters, Spongebob, Peanuts, and Scooby Doo. I buy him candy too, but he can only chew things that aren't too sticky; like M&Ms, Mike & Ikes, Skittles, chocolate stuff, skinny Tootsie Rolls. He doesn't like to ToT, he'd much rather stay home and watch his DVDs.
> 
> And then usually, my 3 yr old takes over whatever he gets anyway, because he's a little busybody.  Not that they don't share, but he still thinks that everything belongs to him. He's easy to find things for. He likes everything that's cute or a little spooky; Casper, Peanuts, Disney, Little People, Play Doh, Slime. He stayed home last year too, refused to go ToTing. I'm not sure what this year holds for him ToTing, but he's still pretty little.
> 
> I just left them out to make things easier. It's really not necessary to include any of them.


Let your 14 yr. old know that my 21 yr. old & several friends are still Pokemon fans! So am I, but refused to upgrade my GB every year or 2 for the newest Pokemon games.  Somewhere I have boxes of pokemon & Our favorite Monopoly is the Pokemon one.


----------



## Bethany

I have to go out and get bread for both of us for dinner, so I'm using that excuse to hit DT, DG & a thrift store or 2. 

I am getting lots of LOL with the post here. I have like 3 crafts going & none are for my victim. 

Fear not Victim, I'm brainstorming. Want to do some things you want.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

We have 3 furbabies ourselves (all very spoiled) and we have a 5 month old son who just cut his first two toofies (teeth) poor baby is so miserable right now. But momma plans on getting him as addicted to Halloween as I am!


----------



## LairMistress

He Is afraid that kids will make fun of him for liking it, because some of the kids at his junior high told him that it was dumb. I have told him that I have adult friends who still play, too. 

My niece is 22 and still collects shirts and "cooler" things with them on it. She gave him her Pokemon Monopoly game a few years ago, but it's not complete. She kept the Snorlax game piece because when she'd make my dad play with her, that was the one that he always chose. So after he died, that really meant a lot to her. I'm sure we're missing some money and other pieces too. He doesn't actually play with that, but he likes to have it, and pretty much everything else Pokemon. I found a vintage lunch box for him at one garage sale a couple of years ago, and a Thermos at another sale. I knew he wouldn't use them, but they were cheap, and he likes to keep them on display. 

When his dad and I got divorced, he lost a LOT of the figures that he had. His dad just threw them out, because he thought that he was too old for them, and he was only 11 at the time. He also threw out his Red Gameboy cartridge (for the original style) and Gameboy adapter for his SNES. I need to scour eBay to find replacements for those. He shows his 3 yr old brother how to play the games, so they really enjoy that together.

I re-wrote my pets and kids post, so I'll go edit that now, if my Reaper is keeping track. 



Bethany said:


> Let your 14 yr. old know that my 21 yr. old & several friends are still Pokemon fans! So am I, but refused to upgrade my GB every year or 2 for the newest Pokemon games.  Somewhere I have boxes of pokemon & Our favorite Monopoly is the Pokemon one.


----------



## DebBDeb

*THIS girl here bakes!!! If you're not my Reaper I would GLADLY Paypal you the $ for it! *



im the goddess said:


> Yesterday, I stopped at Goodwill on the way home and scored a couple of things. What might they be? Or, what might they become?
> 
> Who likes baking? I have the cutest monster mini cake pan I've been holding on to since the end of Halloween last year. I've been waiting for a victim who says they bake. I haven't had one that specifically says they do. I don;t like baking, but I like my Husband to bake!


----------



## creeperguardian

Dear Victim im stalking you well. I have started on your gifts.. hoping you love them and they should fit well with your theme. all im saying is you have a B in your name... Who oh who could you be.


----------



## DebBDeb

*So I'm leaving work early today and going to IMPACT for my vic. I NEED FRAMES! Not regular Dollar Store frames, BIG ones. Like 24 X 36. This shipping is going to be expensive, isn't it ... OH WAIT! Maybe I'll take a much needed, well deserved ROAD TRIP and PERSONALLY deliver to my vic! Wellllll, since I live like 2,500 miles outside of Vegas, I'm thinking maybe I should leave now. 

How's THAT for leading yous on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Oh Oh! I have a B in my screen name!! Is it me?


----------



## Reaper_Peeper

Stalking is So much fun......especially when....... Well, never mind. My victim will know soon enough, but won't be THAT easy, as I'm going to throw this victim off my tracks a bit, then sneak up when least expected.


----------



## Ophelia

*Stalking has been done, although not finished. I won't be finished with that until the box goes out!

Okay, that's a lie. I'll just be stalking for a different reason, after that.

This year, I have decided to offer a clue as to my victim's identity. Are you ready? Pay attention, because this is the only one I'll be giving out!
My victim has the letter "E" in their name. 

I hope I didn't give it away! *


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Ophelia said:


> *Stalking has been done, although not finished. I won't be finished with that until the box goes out!
> 
> Okay, that's a lie. I'll just be stalking for a different reason, after that.
> 
> This year, I have decided to offer a clue as to my victim's identity. Are you ready? Pay attention, because this is the only one I'll be giving out!
> My victim has the letter "E" in their name.
> 
> I hope I didn't give it away! *



Oh come on Ophelia!!, that is like half the people on this forum Give us a letter that isn't a vowel!!!


----------



## Ophelia

*Maybe next Reaper. *


----------



## booswife02

I'm helping any Reaper with info, suggestions, answers etc.... I have pm'd some of you asking questions for your Reapers. Don't forget to check your messages. Your Reapers are waiting for answers.....muhahaha.......


----------



## WitchyKitty

Scareme...you are in the hospital? I hope you are okay!

I have four kitties...three girls and one boy. I am pretty sure I did write that in my list, though. If my Reaper wishes to send them something, toys and treats are good. I usually feed them healthier treats, but the occasional fun treat is okay...they love treats.
I don't have any human children...just my fuzzy kitty babies, who are my children, lol. I do have a husband, though...hmmm...he likes treats, too, lol. Probably not cat treats, though ...preferably black licorice type things, or candy corn. (I hate black licorice flavor, he loves it.)

Hmmm...my screen name doesn't have an E or a B...guess those leave me out.

I bake, but that is listed in my list...so I guess that rules out im the goddess as my reaper. I need to make a check list of people I can rule out, lol.


----------



## creeperguardian

oooo oooo my name has an E in it...


----------



## creeperguardian

Sublime Nightmare said:


> Oh Oh! I have a B in my screen name!! Is it me?


Maybe maybe not... muuuhahahah


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Well creeperguardian, that rules you out as my reaper.


----------



## RCIAG

As for the "too old" thing, whether it's Pokemon or Ponies, some adult somewhere is into it too:

2,000 Pokemon fans swarm D.C., and this 12-year-old is having the time of his life

They just had the Pokemon world championship here in DC & this is a pic from it. They had age ranges for the tournaments & by the looks of the pic those age ranges are waaaay above 8 year olds:


----------



## WitchyKitty

RCIAG said:


> As for the "too old" thing, whether it's Pokemon or Ponies, some adult somewhere is into it too:


I LOVE ponies!!! I love Rainbow Dash!!!!! Next faves are Apple Jack, and then Fluttershy.  You are never too old to love (MLPFIM) ponies...

NOTE TO RAPER: I don't have an Apple Jack yet...and she is sort of Fall-like, being Fall colored and having apples on her flank...just sayin'...


----------



## im the goddess

DebBDeb said:


> *THIS girl here bakes!!! If you're not my Reaper I would GLADLY Paypal you the $ for it! *


debBDeb, I will take a photo of it tonight and pm you. Who knows, I could be your reaper and just be using this as a ploy to throw you off the scent. Bwahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Ophelia

*Keep in mind that I didn't specify whether it was the screen name or not!

Okay, I really need to go accomplish something today.*


----------



## Saki.Girl

DebBDeb said:


> *So I'm leaving work early today and going to IMPACT for my vic. I NEED FRAMES! Not regular Dollar Store frames, BIG ones. Like 24 X 36. This shipping is going to be expensive, isn't it ... OH WAIT! Maybe I'll take a much needed, well deserved ROAD TRIP and PERSONALLY deliver to my vic! Wellllll, since I live like 2,500 miles outside of Vegas, I'm thinking maybe I should leave now.
> 
> How's THAT for leading yous on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


omg would that not be cool to dress up as the reaper knock on the door and hand them the box


----------



## im the goddess

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Well creeperguardian, that rules you out as my reaper.


She didn't specify screen name blowmoldcrazy. Although, I don't know your real name.


----------



## Hollows Eva

oooh im sp jealoux. I want to stalk people toooooo!!!! lol. Inspired by Boswife Im hereby volunteering, if anyone needs anyone to stalk, OR if you need to ask your victim stuff, then I can help!!


----------



## HauntedDiva

I have missed the secret reaper sign up for the first time in years. How heartbreaking. Hopefully there will be a secret reaper two. What else would I do with all of my packing peanuts and bubble wrap I saved all year?!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethene said she will start the SR2 as soon ans this one calms down a bit. Make sure to watch for it!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

im the goddess said:


> She didn't specify screen name blowmoldcrazy. Although, I don't know your real name.


My real name is Matt


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I think I am creating my best reaper gift yet! This is such fun, but shipping is going to be interesting!

I am trying to not make it so true to my victim's theme so it can be modified over the years.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Painting, painting, painting...and, quite possibly, painting some more! Who am I painting for, you ask?? I'm not telling!


----------



## screamqueen2012

So riddle me this my victim. I see something making you smile in the future...........you gonna looooovvveee this!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Did I ever mention how much I dislike waiting for paint to dry???


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Stopped by Ghouliet's house yesterday for a few minutes to find that she already has most of our victim's gifts wrapped (in Xmas paper... but, it's subtle Xmas paper... lol). We're just waiting on 1 thing and going to tweak 1 other thing... and then we can send it out!  Yay!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I was just going though the bookcase in my spare room, and I found two old Halloween issue magazines!! SCORE! It's like they are new all over again, because I don't remember them, lol. Time to flip through them for some SR inspiration...


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

WitchyKitty said:


> Did I ever mention how much I dislike waiting for paint to dry???


I can't wait that long either, I usually get out the hair dyer when the paint is taking too long to dry


----------



## WitchyKitty

blowmoldcrazy said:


> I can't wait that long either, I usually get out the hair dyer when the paint is taking too long to dry


Lol, I have mine sitting in front of a fan at the moment.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I am sculpting with crayola model magic right now, and it does not want to dry!!!! Every time I pick up the sculpture, I loose more detail


----------



## WitchyKitty

blowmoldcrazy said:


> I am sculpting with crayola model magic right now, and it does not want to dry!!!! Every time I pick up the sculpture, I loose more detail


Have you ever used it before? I have. It takes awhile to dry...I usually let it sit overnight, and that's for small things. Also, it never dries hard. It stays kind of soft and squishy...just a little. It can also crack easily as it dries. I've given up on it and now use Sculpey baking clay.


----------



## Bethany

DebBDeb said:


> *THIS girl here bakes!!! If you're not my Reaper I would GLADLY Paypal you the $ for it! *


This girl here bakes too. But without seeing the pan, wouldn't want to say I'd take it if I couldn't see using it. 

So I guess when I start selling off my Wilton Character Cake Pans I should be sure to post a link somewhere here.


----------



## Saki.Girl

WitchyKitty said:


> Have you ever used it before? I have. It takes awhile to dry...I usually let it sit overnight, and that's for small things. Also, it never dries hard. It stays kind of soft and squishy...just a little. It can also crack easily as it dries. I've given up on it and now use Sculpey baking clay.


yep I don't use it any more either brakes and cracks for sure.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I used to have some sculpey lying around, but I just can't find it, model magic is all I have on hand. I, too discovered that it always stays like a soft squishy form.


----------



## Bethany

WitchyKitty said:


> Painting, painting, painting...and, quite possibly, painting some more! Who am I painting for, you ask?? I'm not telling!


It's me! I just know it's me!! 



screamqueen2012 said:


> So riddle me this my victim. I see something making you smile in the future...........you gonna looooovvveee this!


I know I'll love it!! Can't wait to get it!! 



Lil Ghouliette said:


> Stopped by Ghouliet's house yesterday for a few minutes to find that she already has most of our victim's gifts wrapped (in Xmas paper... but, it's subtle Xmas paper... lol). We're just waiting on 1 thing and going to tweak 1 other thing... and then we can send it out!  Yay!


OH I can't wait to get the box. Don't even mind that it's all wrapped in Christmas paper. 



blowmoldcrazy said:


> I can't wait that long either, I usually get out the hair dyer when the paint is taking too long to dry


Try getting paint to dry where I live. 



WitchyKitty said:


> Did I ever mention how much I dislike waiting for paint to dry???


See above 



blowmoldcrazy said:


> I am sculpting with crayola model magic right now, and it does not want to dry!!!! Every time I pick up the sculpture, I loose more detail


OH I do hope it works out. I really cannot wait to get this lovely gift.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> This girl here bakes too. But without seeing the pan, wouldn't want to say I'd take it if I couldn't see using it.
> 
> So I guess when I start selling off my Wilton Character Cake Pans I should be sure to post a link somewhere here.


I think I know which pan she has...I saw one at Goodwill. It is a pan with a bunch of (maybe 6 or 8) mini monster shaped wells to bake little cakes, brownies or cookies and such.


----------



## Bethany

WitchyKitty said:


> I think I know which pan she has...I saw one at Goodwill. It is a pan with a bunch of (maybe 6 or 8) mini monster shaped wells to bake little cakes, brownies or cookies and such.


OH Monsters, I've never seen the monsters before. It would probably work great for my Mad scientist cake this year to have a few of those around.... Guess I'll do a search.

Well well well, in my search I found a pic of cupcakes I've done before that will go terrific with my mad lab cake!! I don't need a cake pan!! But I would like to see it.


----------



## Ghouliet

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Stopped by Ghouliet's house yesterday for a few minutes to find that she already has most of our victim's gifts wrapped (in Xmas paper... but, it's subtle Xmas paper... lol). We're just waiting on 1 thing and going to tweak 1 other thing... and then we can send it out!  Yay!



Lil Ghouliette, you give too much away. lol I bet they would not have noticed the subtle snowflake on one of the foil wrapping papers. lol


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> OH Monsters, I've never seen the monsters before. It would probably work great for my Mad scientist cake this year to have a few of those around.... Guess I'll do a search.
> 
> Well well well, in my search I found a pic of cupcakes I've done before that will go terrific with my mad lab cake!! I don't need a cake pan!! But I would like to see it.


I have been searching for a pic online of the pan I saw, but I can't find it so far. Hmmm...


----------



## Ghouliet

DebBDeb said:


> *So I'm leaving work early today and going to IMPACT for my vic. I NEED FRAMES! Not regular Dollar Store frames, BIG ones. Like 24 X 36. This shipping is going to be expensive, isn't it ... OH WAIT! Maybe I'll take a much needed, well deserved ROAD TRIP and PERSONALLY deliver to my vic! Wellllll, since I live like 2,500 miles outside of Vegas, I'm thinking maybe I should leave now.
> 
> How's THAT for leading yous on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


You would be welcome, I have a guest bed but I must warn you it is raining here in Arizona.


----------



## WitchyKitty

WitchyKitty said:


> I have been searching for a pic online of the pan I saw, but I can't find it so far. Hmmm...


Wait, I think I found the ones I seen...I don't know if it's the one im the goddess has, though...I don't want to post the pics here, though, in case im the goddess wants it to be a surprise for someone, lol. I can post them if she wants me to, though.


----------



## Halloween_Queen

WitchyKitty said:


> I LOVE ponies!!! I love Rainbow Dash!!!!! Next faves are Apple Jack, and then Fluttershy.  You are never too old to love (MLPFIM) ponies...
> 
> NOTE TO RAPER: I don't have an Apple Jack yet...and she is sort of Fall-like, being Fall colored and having apples on her flank...just sayin'...


I am a fellow pony lover!! My favorite is Fluttershy =)


----------



## WitchyKitty

Halloween_Queen said:


> I am a fellow pony lover!! My favorite is Fluttershy =)


Ponies rock! I know I'm an adult...but the shows are actually really good and funny. I enjoy them. I loved MLP when I was younger, and I still do now. (...which was odd, because I wasn't girly at all...I'm still not, lol.) I especially love this current style of them. I just like how they look. Yes, I have several MLP toys and an awesome Rainbow Dash stuffed animal! My husband even went to McDonalds and bought himself a Happy Meal so I could have the pony toy, hahaha! I love that man!

(They even have Halloween (Nightmare Night) episodes where they are all dressed up...AWESOME!)


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Ghouliet said:


> Lil Ghouliette, you give too much away. lol I bet they would not have noticed the subtle snowflake on one of the foil wrapping papers. lol


lol. I dunno... if the light hits it just right.... and, well, I noticed!


----------



## Halloween Havoc

Well once again I am too late for this reaper but want to do the next one for sure.


----------



## CreepySpiders

I have a victim. I can breathe now!! Maybe they can't?


----------



## Bethany

WitchyKitty said:


> Wait, I think I found the ones I seen...I don't know if it's the one im the goddess has, though...I don't want to post the pics here, though, in case im the goddess wants it to be a surprise for someone, lol. I can post them if she wants me to, though.


Email me the pic


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> Email me the pic


I messaged you a link to it...I have never been able to figure out how to add pics from my computer to a private message, lol.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I can barely figure out how to upload pics to the computer to put on here


----------



## DieselFreak

Ahhh.. My Dearest Victim, you have been very elusive here. But my stalking knows no bounds. I have ways. Oh, yes I do...


----------



## S_Toast

Ugh, headache from detailed crafting today. Anyone setting up a bar tonight or does that all close down once we evacuate Betheny's bushes? Could really use an Irish Coffee tonight. 

As for my victim, when you are reaped all of this detail work will be worth it. Soon...


----------



## BR1MSTON3

yeah, my ping pong balls arrived!


----------



## LairMistress

*Raises hand* I bake! I meant to say that anything for the kitchen is good...not sure if that made it to the final list, or not.

If there's a record of how many times I've edited my list, whoever has seen it must think that I'm a total nutjob. Have I hit 1 million edits on that one yet? 

We are sitting here watching Pokemon! Two adults, two teens, one toddler.


----------



## kfinley

Ok, so last year I sent out my package the last day, but I am almost ready now. When does everyone start sending out their packages normally?


----------



## bethene

If I missed any one else, please pm me, I sent the ones I had missed, for some reason had them checked off as sent a victim, sigh.... I should really stop before I get too tired!! But any more problems, just let me know and I will do my best to solve it!!!





I love my victim, have a few good ideas already..... and a teaser idea!


----------



## dbruner

I'm going to hit some antique stores this weekend for my victim, possibly a thrift store or two. My victim likes old time creepy.


----------



## creeperguardian

BR1MSTON3 said:


> yeah, my ping pong balls arrived!



ooo what could it be


----------



## creeperguardian

kfinley said:


> Ok, so last year I sent out my package the last day, but I am almost ready now. When does everyone start sending out their packages normally?


i ship when ever im ready.. id love to keep my victim waiting but feel its better off to get it out so nothing happens to the box.. considering i have 2 dogs who knock into everything.


----------



## creeperguardian

Victim i have finished one part of your gift..  next dollar store stop im buying a a gift for you.. I pray you love the hand made gifts.. i have sat so long on one in particular that will fit in your theme... all i can say is you have a thing for swamp things.. whoo could it be.


----------



## Ghouliet

Lil Ghouliette said:


> lol. I dunno... if the light hits it just right.... and, well, I noticed!



Hey, it has been known to snow at Halloween. lol


----------



## WitchyKitty

Some of you are giving away some pretty particular details about who your victim is...be careful, we are good at backwards stalking, we WILL figure it out if you keep giving hints, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I am just about finished with the main "handmade" thing I did for my victim...all I can say, is that I WANT IT! Normally, I just make myself a duplicate if i want something I made a victim...but this one took awhile and I don't feel like doing it again, lol. So...alas, I will have to say good-bye to it and send it on it's merry way to it's new home. I just hope my victim will love it as I do...I think it matches several parts of themes they wrote in their list...


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

We've got our victim! I think my wife is more excited than I! Time to do some stalking!


Also, my likes/dislikes are on page 11 of the likes/dislikes. I made a Pinterest page too. Adding more tonight.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

WitchyKitty said:


> I am just about finished with the main "handmade" thing I did for my victim...all I can say, is that I WANT IT! Normally, I just make myself a duplicate if i want something I made a victim...but this one took awhile and I don't feel like doing it again, lol. So...alas, I will have to say good-bye to it and send it on it's merry way to it's new home. I just hope my victim will love it as I do...I think it matches several parts of themes they wrote in their list...


I am the same way two of the things I made so far I do not want to let go, so I had to make a duplicates for myself.


----------



## Bethany

My victim has things on their list that I have pinned to make for myself, but haven't. So I am either going to do duplicates or be like everything else & not have one for myself. I just made a potion box for display on Party night, but it isn't done up for "me"


----------



## hallorenescene

my name has an e, but no b. so it could be a yay and a nay.


----------



## IshWitch

We had more than a dozen cats that we were feeding outside once upon a time. And a couple that actually came inside and we "claimed" as ours. Right now we have our old man Shadow and the 3 kid's 3 cats. Mind you all three kids are grown and did not take their cats! Ugh! But they get visited constantly so need neither treats nor toys. 
Prayers for old Shadow are welcomed, though, he will be 14 in a few weeks and just doesn't want to eat. I'm buying different food constantly trying to find something that appeals. Right now he seems to be subsisting on milk, half and half and mayo (I have to give him that because he is always constipated) and am going to get some new food tomorrow to try again. My poor baby.


Lil Ghouliette said:


> Cats! Lots and lots of cats. Ghouliet has 4. I have 3.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hmmm...I need to decide how to decorate the box, too, yet. I'm hoping I can fit all this stuff into the box I have...there's a couple odd shaped things, and some breakable things, it's going to be an interesting puzzle to pack them. I still have two things to finish up, yet, too...I think only two...I'll have to go look, lol. 

Let's not forget...teaser? No teaser? So many decisions...


----------



## Ophelia

*Umm...Sure. ^What he said.  *


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I couldn't understand what he was saying.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Ophelia said:


> *Umm...Sure. ^What he said.  *


lol. Nothing like spam to get you in the spirit!


----------



## Halloween Scream

bethene said:


> If I missed any one else, please pm me, I sent the ones I had missed, for some reason had them checked off as sent a victim, sigh.... I should really stop before I get too tired!! But any more problems, just let me know and I will do my best to solve it!!!


I still don't have my victim!


----------



## LairMistress

My kids are slowly trickling off to school, so it's easier for me to go shopping, now. Oldest went back Monday, middle goes back tomorrow. Mr. Youngest and I can manage most stores on our own; he doesn't go back till the end of the first week of Sept.!

Tomorrow we are going to DT for some supplies. I am going to try my hand at mask making, although my victim may want to use it on a prop dummy instead of a person...totally up to them, but I'll try to make it big enough for a person, just in case.  I have the perfect form for it, so I hope that it turns out the way that I envision it.

American Science and Surplus didn't provide the items that I was looking for this time, but they do have something else that might work for another piece that I thought might be impossible. I needed a good base for it, and I think that one of their items might just be it. For $3, it can't hurt to try. I just hope that it's strong enough to attach other pieces to it. If so, it would work for a person to wear, but if not, it should still work for a dummy prop; it would just be too fragile for someone to move around with.

Another piece is going to take some thrift shopping and a very inexpensive Amazon item (or I might find one at Party City for even less, but maybe not in a neutral color like I need). I have a trial Prime account, so I get free shipping for awhile (although this item currently has free shipping anyway). I was placing an order with American S & S anyway, so shipping for the test item was really covered, too.

I have other ideas, too, but those are the most exciting for me. Ooooh, and I think I have some good pieces for the test project, and another smaller project that I got in a grab basket of craft items at Goodwill not too long ago. I love those, you just never know what you'll find. Funny thing is, both items were things that I went "Eh, I'll probably never use THAT!"...but I think that they'll work nicely. 

Muahahaha!


----------



## Ophelia

*I can't believe that so many of you are almost ready to ship! I've barely made it through the beginning stages of my Reaping.

Pretty Little Nightmare, that's very cool that you make your dogs' food! I started doing it with my cat when she ended up with CRF after that huge recall years ago. She was a senior, so it's not an uncommon diagnosis, but I'm pretty sure the massive infection she got didn't help matters any. Of course, it took years before her specific food made the list.  Anyway, she lived quite well for another two years, only her low weight and appetite offered any clue that she was unwell. She was just as energetic and full of personality as she was before her kidneys failed. I truly don't think I would have had nearly that long if I had kept her on kibble. My girls now both do so well with it. One went into raw once she was weaned from formula, and was so amazingly healthy. She was abandoned by her mother when she was about 2 1/2 weeks old. I later saw what was very likely her mother and siblings at the shelter, and they were not doing well at all. (No crazy lady, that 6 week old kitten is not tired. Tired kittens sleep, not stare off in a daze.) The other was very ill when we got her(From that shelter, what a surprise!  ), and had a fever for months that left her with some minor brain damage. Her system is so sensitive now, even when I buy her food I have to be extremely selective about it. They've been off of raw for a while, I just got overwhelmed with everything else, and I definitely think it's showing. I'm really hoping things mellow out enough soon that I can start it up again.

Yeah, so that was long and really off-topic! 

I'll be going over my notes tonight, and making my to-do list. Tomorrow I'll figure out my supplies. Hopefully, I'll be going on this by Thursday!

Oh, and IshWitch, I'll definitely be keeping shadow in my thoughts!*


----------



## WitchyKitty

Halloween Scream said:


> I still don't have my victim!


Did you PM her again? The fact that you keep getting missed makes me wonder if your messages go through correctly...


----------



## eeyore_laments

I think this year is going to drive me insane..... I have so many good ideas that are on the dislikes list and the few that work for the like side of things I cant wrap my head around yet. I think this calls for a bottle of Jamesons and an all night Google/Youtube session.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Ophelia,
I am still very much in the planning stages, I want to really plan it out. Besides, I think anticipation is better when the victim has to wait!


----------



## LairMistress

haha!! OH, this reminded me of a story. 

Our 3 yr old is a bit behind in speech, and he has trouble saying our dog's name. We just adopted the dog about a month ago, and her name is Becca. Our 3 yr old's name is Blaine. So he calls her "Gecka", and when he does, we practice saying "buh" to try to get him to say it right.

Well this time, I said "Honey, Becca has a 'b' like Blaine!" to which he responded "B! Like Mom!"

I said "Only sometimes, honey. Only sometimes".  



hallorenescene said:


> my name has an e, but no b. so it could be a yay and a nay.


----------



## Ophelia

*Lol! That's very cute! DD used to pronounce her name Ta-Ta. I just said that as long as she's not still calling herself that when she's old enough to go to the bars, I'm okay. *


----------



## WitchyKitty

IshWitch, I hope you can find something your kitty will eat!!!! I know how that goes...my oldest kitty, Ty, is tremendously, insanely picky and also has a very sensitive tummy. After much trail and error, we have found she loves Blue Buffalo Grain Free dry cat food, and her tummy accepts it better. She did well on Wellness, too, but seems to do a bit better with the BB. If you haven't tried that one, maybe your kitty would do well on it, too! 
BB and Wellness brands cost a bit more, and you have to go to pet stores to buy them, but they are worth it. My other three cats eat the Grain Free BB, as well, and the grain free wet foods in Wellness. 
(Be careful of too much cows milk, as it can upset some adult kitty tummies and really has no nutritional value for a kitty...have you tried replacement cat milk? It would work better for a cat that can't eat normal food. They sell it at most pet stores.)


----------



## WitchyKitty

Oh, just because I may get my box ready to ship soon...doesn't mean it WILL get shipped right away, lol. You have to make your victim wait it out at least a little while...build up the suspense...


----------



## IshWitch

I think that would be extremely funny! In fact I would do that, if my victim were near, but they're not, or are they???


Saki.Girl said:


> omg would that not be cool to dress up as the reaper knock on the door and hand them the box


----------



## IshWitch

Especially those of us who joined after victims were already being handed out, can knock those reapers off the list lickity split!
Mwahahahaha!


WitchyKitty said:


> Some of you are giving away some pretty particular details about who your victim is...be careful, we are good at backwards stalking, we WILL figure it out if you keep giving hints, lol.


----------



## IshWitch

I just ended the 3rd kind of Iams cat food. He ate the digestive one at first then quit and then nibbled at each additional but never got into them. If we go into the kitchen he trots in and yowls and flops on the floor (yes, he's a drama queen! LOL) and now I am trying Call Of The Wild. Might go back to the kind I got from the pet store that had a sparkly purple bag and a funny name, Katzenflocken?, don't recall but know it when I see it. I'm not too worried about the milk cause it makes him poop, and that is a good thing. Ohhh the poops I have seen! Poor Shadow, he gets so constipated and struggles. Then it is time for the mayo, he likes it and it helps his situation. But he has lost weight, he went from 20+ to 12. 



WitchyKitty said:


> IshWitch, I hope you can find something your kitty will eat!!!! I know how that goes...my oldest kitty, Ty, is tremendously, insanely picky and also has a very sensitive tummy. After much trail and error, we have found she loves Blue Buffalo Grain Free dry cat food, and her tummy accepts it better. She did well on Wellness, too, but seems to do a bit better with the BB. If you haven't tried that one, maybe your kitty would do well on it, too!
> BB and Wellness brands cost a bit more, and you have to go to pet stores to buy them, but they are worth it. My other three cats eat the Grain Free BB, as well, and the grain free wet foods in Wellness.
> (Be careful of too much cows milk, as it can upset some adult kitty tummies and really has no nutritional value for a kitty...have you tried replacement cat milk? It would work better for a cat that can't eat normal food. They sell it at most pet stores.)


----------



## WitchyKitty

IshWitch said:


> I just ended the 3rd kind of Iams cat food. He ate the digestive one at first then quit and then nibbled at each additional but never got into them. If we go into the kitchen he trots in and yowls and flops on the floor (yes, he's a drama queen! LOL) and now I am trying Call Of The Wild. Might go back to the kind I got from the pet store that had a sparkly purple bag and a funny name, Katzenflocken?, don't recall but know it when I see it. I'm not too worried about the milk cause it makes him poop, and that is a good thing. Ohhh the poops I have seen! Poor Shadow, he gets so constipated and struggles. Then it is time for the mayo, he likes it and it helps his situation. But he has lost weight, he went from 20+ to 12.


Poor lil guy... Well, best of luck in your kitty food search!


----------



## kittyvibe

I apologize to my victim in advance, but after stalking you some more, Ive decided to double the fun on your gift, so it will take me more time to make and will be coming to the wire on these. I feel you will be very happy though, so rest easy.


----------



## scareme

IshWitch said:


> I just ended the 3rd kind of Iams cat food. He ate the digestive one at first then quit and then nibbled at each additional but never got into them. If we go into the kitchen he trots in and yowls and flops on the floor (yes, he's a drama queen! LOL) and now I am trying Call Of The Wild. Might go back to the kind I got from the pet store that had a sparkly purple bag and a funny name, Katzenflocken?, don't recall but know it when I see it. I'm not too worried about the milk cause it makes him poop, and that is a good thing. Ohhh the poops I have seen! Poor Shadow, he gets so constipated and struggles. Then it is time for the mayo, he likes it and it helps his situation. But he has lost weight, he went from 20+ to 12.


When my kitty was sick the neighbors brought me over some chicken and beef baby food. He ate the down without any problems. Maybe this would work for your kitty too. I have some great neighbors, worried about my kitties health.

I got to come home from the hospital today, and I got my victim too. A super great day. One odd thing though, I was woken up by the shaking of an earthquake. 4.2 this morning. When the nurse came in I told her I was nervous being on the 9th floor during and earthquake. She pointed out it was better than being on the first floor. That's true. 

Anyway I'm home now, and on the trail of my victim. I love that she loves bloody glitter severed limbs as much as I do.


----------



## scareme

Saki.Girl said:


> omg would that not be cool to dress up as the reaper knock on the door and hand them the box


One year, on another forum, I had a victim that lived near where my sister lived, and I was going to see her. I made my victim a Sam kid/ghoul from Trick R Treat. I decided to just drop it by my victim's house, but of course he wasn't there at the time. I stopped at his neighbor's house and said I was going to leave something on Rick's back doorstep. Not thinking what it would look like, I took this little boy in a red sleeper out of my back seat, carried him up to the backdoor/carport, and left him standing on the step with his bloody sucker in hand. I suddenly thought, what if the neighbor things I left a real little boy on his doorstep. lol "I've had the kid long enough, it's your turn to raise him." kind of thing. Rick called me when he got home from work, (my name and number were on a card left with Sam.) He said I'd made his day when he turned in his car port and Sam was waiting for him. And the neighbor didn't call the cops on me so I guess it was OK. 

I made him a Sam just like this.


----------



## hallorenescene

ishwitch, you got my prayers. 
lair, that is a cute story.
scarme, glad you're home. and I love your sam and sam story.


----------



## Ghouliet

I went out online looking for things for my haunt, instead I found something that had nothing to do with a cemetery but that I thought was pretty cool. My next thought was I could make those...

I have just got to buy the materials and give it a try. If it works out, I might have another victim gift.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

I can't believe so many people have things done or almost done. I'm stuck on my victim. Our likes/dislikes are completely opposite and shopping today for 6 hours brought up nothing! Help!


----------



## Ghouliet

Jezebel Boo, I have things done because I do not wait until I have a victim to make things. Most people like handmade items and as long as they are Halloween related you can give them to just about anyone. I also buy Halloween stuff after Halloween is over and people are getting rid of the left over stuff at drastically reduced prices and I store them. Some items I get around paying for all together because I use things like my American Express points on Smile Amazon. I also check Goodwill all year long looking for Halloween things or things I could turn into Halloween things.


----------



## Ghouliet

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh, just because I may get my box ready to ship soon...doesn't mean it WILL get shipped right away, lol. You have to make your victim wait it out at least a little while...build up the suspense...




Ditto! I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Ghouliet said:


> Jezebel Boo, I have things done because I do not wait until I have a victim to make things. Most people like handmade items and as long as they are Halloween related you can give them to just about anyone. I also buy Halloween stuff after Halloween is over and people are getting rid of the left over stuff at drastically reduced prices and I store them. Some items I get around paying for all together because I use things like my American Express points on Smile Amazon. I also check Goodwill all year long looking for Halloween things or things I could turn into Halloween things.


This is my first reaper, so I'm starting from scratch. I have a stockpile of Halloween items and such, but none on my victims list. :/ I went all over, including several thrift stores...and nothing. I want it to be great and I'm just not finding anything


----------



## hallorenescene

I have my plan laid out.  just have to execute it. I have this weekend off, so hope to put time and effort into my minds eye design. I am making a prop this year. I don't have money, so it will be for the most part homemade. i hope it turns out how i envision it. sorry, no teasers this year. well, maybe a teaser letter i will send, i will see.


----------



## Bethany

I have not even started.  Have the old hamsters turning the brain wheels but that is about it. 
I would LOVE to be able to deliver my victim's gift in person - just too far away to do that.  Maybe some year....
I cannot even think about "sick" kitties.  My Bengal cat Gino is or going to be 14 (I am not his first owner) and was told over 1 1/2 years ago that he was in the beginning stages of renal failure. He is on a special prescription cat food (so his brother from another mother is too Ragdoll Smokey) and they get fancy feast canned cat food as a treat 2 times a week. I've started to try & "train" them when it is treat day so I do the "Guess What day it is" on Wed. & Sat & they come running. It is Adorable.  
I need to go alter my list again. Perhaps my reaper is a great "builder" and can do a cool lab piece...... 
I missed the post about a b & e in someones name - BUT I have a b & e in my name...............

I have 2 fellow haunters coming over tomorrow. We're making fairies & perhaps some Large Skutterflies. Ishwitch may be joining us. We all had a blast last week!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

Got my vitcim and I am super excited about the things I have planned for them! Completely different than what my haunt is all about but have so many neat ideas flowing, and am convincing myself to incorporate some of it into my decorating  But be patient victim, the process will take some work!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

glad your home scarme I hope you are feeling better


----------



## Saki.Girl

have gotten quite a few projects done at the rate I am going the box will be full by weekend


----------



## im the goddess

IshWitch said:


> We had more than a dozen cats that we were feeding outside once upon a time. And a couple that actually came inside and we "claimed" as ours. Right now we have our old man Shadow and the 3 kid's 3 cats. Mind you all three kids are grown and did not take their cats! Ugh! But they get visited constantly so need neither treats nor toys.
> Prayers for old Shadow are welcomed, though, he will be 14 in a few weeks and just doesn't want to eat. I'm buying different food constantly trying to find something that appeals. Right now he seems to be subsisting on milk, half and half and mayo (I have to give him that because he is always constipated) and am going to get some new food tomorrow to try again. My poor baby.


maybe try some scrambled eggs. I know Tigre show interest when we have them. Muffin became very picky a few years ago and started getting sick when she ate dry food. Tuned out she like cheap can food. She preffered the pate over the bits. I just bought all the pate flavors I could and gave her what she wanted. She was very thin too.



Ophelia said:


> *I can't believe that so many of you are almost ready to ship! I've barely made it through the beginning stages of my Reaping.*


 I'll be right there with you. I have plans, but need to wait until this weekend to start crafting.



Jezebel_Boo said:


> This is my first reaper, so I'm starting from scratch. I have a stockpile of Halloween items and such, but none on my victims list. :/ I went all over, including several thrift stores...and nothing. I want it to be great and I'm just not finding anything


 It will hit you, and it will turn out great.

Oh, and the cake pan. I went down to the basement, and it didn't jump right out at me. I have to go through some tubs to see if they are in there. Definitely by this weekend. Witchy Kitty, feel free to post any picture you want. Also, I have found you cannot upload photos from you computer on PM. You have to link to a photo hosting site, such as flicker.

And now it's time to get ready for work. I was there over an hour late last night. This is becoming a reoccurring trend I'm not fond of. No comp time, and no overtime.


----------



## Jules17

Have a couple ideas for my victim but haven't started anything yet. Tried to do some additional stalking but victim hasn't posted much lately so it makes it a little tougher to come up with ideas for items they might like/need for their décor.


----------



## Bethany

Jules17 said:


> Have a couple ideas for my victim but haven't started anything yet. Tried to do some additional stalking but victim hasn't posted much lately so it makes it a little tougher to come up with ideas for items they might like/need for their décor.


Well, quite a few of us can say we're not your victim  LOL


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

That's for sure


----------



## Ophelia

*Jezebel, try looking through the picture threads from the last couple of years. Maybe you'll find inspiration there! If your victim doesn't have a Pinterest account, try looking through the Likes/Dislikes thread for someone with similar tastes that does. Or, there have been a couple of people in the thread that aren't actually participating that offered to PM your victim for more info.(Bethene is usually willing to do this, as well). I hope this helps!

Back onto the kitty subject, I highly recommend "Dr. Pitcairn's Complete Guide to Natural Health for Dogs and Cats." It's a great resource to begin the hands on process of your cat's health. Some other things I've done: A quick meal is to prepare a packet of instant oatmeal and mix a raw egg in as soon as it's ready(This is not for daily meals). An occasional treat of a sardine. I'd break up a tin into smaller containers(2-3), and freeze them. There was also this supplement that I gave her(prescribed by a vet, so I don't know if anyone can get it): Renal Supplement . There were other things, but since I'm not a vet, I'm probably already crossing lines.*


----------



## WitchyKitty

im the goddess said:


> maybe try some scrambled eggs. I know Tigre show interest when we have them. Muffin became very picky a few years ago and started getting sick when she ate dry food. Tuned out she like cheap can food. She preffered the pate over the bits. I just bought all the pate flavors I could and gave her what she wanted. She was very thin too.


I have given my cats eggs, too, on occasion, as a little treat. Good for protein and great for skin and coat. As for wet food, my cats prefer the pate over the bits or chunks, too...well, except my picky Ty kitty...she won't eat wet food, either. Or eggs, or meat...I think she thinks she is a vegetarian like me, lol. I always add a little water and a pinch of cranberry powder to their wet food each day for added moisture and keeping the urinary tract all clean and good. They get wet and dry food, to get the benefits of both types of food.


----------



## SugarSugarDesserts

I got my victim!  I am watching you victim and you are giving me a lot to work with so I am excited! Let the stalking continue....


----------



## WitchyKitty

I have been seeing people still posting their likes/dislikes list over in the other thread...are sign ups still being taken for some reason, or did all these late posters sign up earlier and are just getting around to posting their lists? I hope their reapers see they have just posted them!!


----------



## bethene

I do have a few late comers that I let play.. I have not been to the likes thread yet, but maybe that's why..


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene, will you still be giving people the address for printersdevil's sister at some point? Or did you already?


----------



## bethene

Just message me for it, and I will send it to you!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Okie Dokie! Will do!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Do we have a photo thread yet for items revived


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Ophelia said:


> *Jezebel, try looking through the picture threads from the last couple of years. Maybe you'll find inspiration there! If your victim doesn't have a Pinterest account, try looking through the Likes/Dislikes thread for someone with similar tastes that does. Or, there have been a couple of people in the thread that aren't actually participating that offered to PM your victim for more info.(Bethene is usually willing to do this, as well). I hope this helps!
> 
> Back onto the kitty subject, I highly recommend "Dr. Pitcairn's Complete Guide to Natural Health for Dogs and Cats." It's a great resource to begin the hands on process of your cat's health. Some other things I've done: A quick meal is to prepare a packet of instant oatmeal and mix a raw egg in as soon as it's ready(This is not for daily meals). An occasional treat of a sardine. I'd break up a tin into smaller containers(2-3), and freeze them. There was also this supplement that I gave her(prescribed by a vet, so I don't know if anyone can get it): Renal Supplement . There were other things, but since I'm not a vet, I'm probably already crossing lines.*


Thanks Ophelia! I will do that!


----------



## bethene

No, not yet, but I will get one going soon!!


----------



## dariusobells

Been signing out and stalking my victim so my name doesn't show up on their page... this should be fun


----------



## WitchyKitty

dariusobells said:


> Been signing out and stalking my victim so my name doesn't show up on their page... this should be fun


I do that, too, lol. Though, I also visit many profiles randomly, in case I don't feel like signing out. 

Hmmm...I am starting to wonder...who has me as their victim? I have been out of town a lot to visit my mother in law in the hospital lately, and probably will be continuing to do so for weeks, yet...so I hope my box doesn't show up while I'm gone one day...I just thought of that now...


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Usually if I am expecting a package in the mail while away from the house, I leave a note for the mailman to hide it or out put it under a chair


----------



## WitchyKitty

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Usually if I am expecting a package in the mail while away from the house, I leave a note for the mailman to hide it or out put it under a chair


I don't really have a place for them to hide it. Plus, it would bother me a bit to leave a note on the door for the next 3 weeks (whenever my box could arrive) saying I'm not home, lol. That just screams "someone break into my house!"...


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok sitting here at my lumch and have thought of some great craft ideas now to get home my dear victim so can make them for you


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Oh I'm sorry, I didn't realize how long you would have to leave the note up. Maybe you could ask the post office if they could hold it there for you?


----------



## WitchyKitty

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Oh I'm sorry, I didn't realize how long you would have to leave the note up. Maybe you could ask the post office if they could hold it there for you?


Yeah, the shipping deadline isn't until mid Sept, so it could be delivered at any time between now and then. As for asking them to hold it, well, I don't even know who will be shipping my box...might not be the post office. It's okay, it'll be fine. I won't be gone all day and night, nor will I be gone every day, so there's a good possibility it'll show up when I'm home...or I'll, at least, get home before it sits outside for too long.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Trying to get caught up on all my neglected housework from this hectic week...then it's back to working on my victim's gifts. I'd much rather just skip the housework, though...


----------



## witchymom

Bethe,

Have all the victims been assigned? I haven't received a PM?


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Witchykitty, there is always housework to be done


----------



## WitchyKitty

witchymom said:


> Bethe,
> 
> Have all the victims been assigned? I haven't received a PM?


Make sure to PM her about it!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Well, darling victim...I have many of your gifts sitting here on my kitchen counter, and as I look at them, I have decided that I am keeping them all. You cannot have them. They are mine...all mine. Mine!

...

...

...JUST KIDDING! 

............................maybe...


----------



## WitchyKitty

Do you know how difficult it is to put a new box together when you have a very excited kitty cat trying to dig her way into the box, repeatedly, before you have even finished assembling it?!? Not to mention, that every time you try to shoo said excited kitty cat away, you lose the end of your clear packing tape...


----------



## BR1MSTON3

WitchyKitty said:


> Well, darling victim...I have many of your gifts sitting here on my kitchen counter, and as I look at them, I have decided that I am keeping them all. You cannot have them. They are mine...all mine. Mine!
> 
> ...JUST KIDDING!
> 
> ............................maybe...



That's okay, I can wait. just send them when you are ready to say goodbye!


----------



## scareme

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Witchykitty, there is always housework to be done


Housework? I'll have to read the rules again. I thought it said we didn't have to do any housework during the Secret Reaper. I sure as heck didn't sign up for any housework. Besides, I can use the cobwebs as part of my prop.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

GiggleFairy said:


> *VICTIMS:* _That means everyone! Do you have pets? I can't just say fur babies, because some of us may have birds and fish and snakes and spiders and such. Besides myself, I noticed a few other likes/dislikes lists contained this info. I'd love to see all lists stating if they had pets and what kind(s). Some reapers like to throw in a Halloween goodie for these special companions_.


I have a fat female cat named maggie

Kids don't count right?


----------



## whisper

GiggleFairy said:


> *VICTIMS:* _That means everyone! Do you have pets? I can't just say fur babies, because some of us may have birds and fish and snakes and spiders and such. Besides myself, I noticed a few other likes/dislikes lists contained this info. I'd love to see all lists stating if they had pets and what kind(s). Some reapers like to throw in a Halloween goodie for these special companions_.


Ok, In my house I have 3 female short haired domestic cats. One black one named Mischief, who definitely lives up to her name and is the momma, her two daughters, one which is white with silver patches named dumplin', and one gray/brown tabbie striped with white markings named socks. Their my fur babies that I'm always accused of spoiling. Oh I also have one old man (father) that I take care of that doesn't get my Halloween obsession.


----------



## im the goddess

WitchyKitty said:


> I have given my cats eggs, too, on occasion, as a little treat. Good for protein and great for skin and coat. As for wet food, my cats prefer the pate over the bits or chunks, too...well, except my picky Ty kitty...she won't eat wet food, either. Or eggs, or meat...I think she thinks she is a vegetarian like me, lol. I always add a little water and a pinch of cranberry powder to their wet food each day for added moisture and keeping the urinary tract all clean and good. They get wet and dry food, to get the benefits of both types of food.


 Miles is my kibble eater. He hardly eats wet food. Tigre likes both because it's food. We keep the dry out all the time so they can free feed. Muffin didn't try to eat the dry as long as she had can food.



WitchyKitty said:


> Trying to get caught up on all my neglected housework from this hectic week...then it's back to working on my victim's gifts. I'd much rather just skip the housework, though...


 Ask for a housekeeper from your reaper like I did! I hate housework, and my house looks like it.



witchymom said:


> Bethe,
> 
> Have all the victims been assigned? I haven't received a PM?


 Yes, PM her.



WitchyKitty said:


> Do you know how difficult it is to put a new box together when you have a very excited kitty cat trying to dig her way into the box, repeatedly, before you have even finished assembling it?!? Not to mention, that every time you try to shoo said excited kitty cat away, you lose the end of your clear packing tape...


Yes, yes I do. That and making the bed. Tigre likes to play on the bed under the top sheet.


----------



## bethene

Oh yeah, I have one that plays with the sheets while I make the beds.. 

I have four kitties, who are spoiled rotten!!


----------



## GiggleFairy

Skeletor said:


> I'm in! Can't wait for my reaping. I'll have to do some quick work with my victim. Wife is pregnant and due around October 29th - November 5th. Hoping for a Halloween baby!


Congratulations Skeletor! I hadn't heard the news yet. I'll keep my fingers crossed for a healthy, Halloween birth. You'll have to keep us posted!



printersdevil said:


> Gigglefairy, I love the idea of knowing if my victim has pet babies---or little ones of the human kind, too. Of course some of that can usually be found through stalking. So, that is why you should post A LOT and OFTEN! We really want to know all about you and yours.


I knew I wasn't the only one out there in Reaper Land like this printersdevil! Even if 99% of the reapers out there don't care, I'm the 1% that does. After I posted my request, my daughter said, "HELLO! Did you tell them I collect rubber duckies?" I was like, "uh, no! I didn't even mention you." LOL! She's a mess. 



LairMistress said:


> He Is afraid that kids will make fun of him for liking it, because some of the kids at his junior high told him that it was dumb. I have told him that I have adult friends who still play, too.
> 
> My niece is 22 and still collects shirts and "cooler" things with them on it. She gave him her Pokemon Monopoly game a few years ago, but it's not complete. She kept the Snorlax game piece because when she'd make my dad play with her, that was the one that he always chose. So after he died, that really meant a lot to her. I'm sure we're missing some money and other pieces too. He doesn't actually play with that, but he likes to have it, and pretty much everything else Pokemon. I found a vintage lunch box for him at one garage sale a couple of years ago, and a Thermos at another sale. I knew he wouldn't use them, but they were cheap, and he likes to keep them on display.
> 
> When his dad and I got divorced, he lost a LOT of the figures that he had. His dad just threw them out, because he thought that he was too old for them, and he was only 11 at the time. He also threw out his Red Gameboy cartridge (for the original style) and Gameboy adapter for his SNES. I need to scour eBay to find replacements for those. He shows his 3 yr old brother how to play the games, so they really enjoy that together.
> 
> I re-wrote my pets and kids post, so I'll go edit that now, if my Reaper is keeping track.


LairMistress, my daughter, PixieFrog, is 14 and she's a Pokémon fan. She has a backpack, toboggan, phone cover, etc., and rocks them so solid! She's like me attitude wise - she doesn't give a crap what other people think. She's going to do what makes her happy. She also has a DS, DSI XL, 3DS (all of which her dad bought her) that she plays Pokémon on, so I totally get the addiction. Her major addiction is RUBBER DUCKIES!




WitchyKitty said:


> I was just going though the bookcase in my spare room, and I found two old Halloween issue magazines!! SCORE! It's like they are new all over again, because I don't remember them, lol. Time to flip through them for some SR inspiration...


WitchyKitty, I love it when that happens!



WitchyKitty said:


> Have you ever used it before? I have. It takes awhile to dry...I usually let it sit overnight, and that's for small things. Also, it never dries hard. It stays kind of soft and squishy...just a little. It can also crack easily as it dries. I've given up on it and now use Sculpey baking clay.


Do you have to bake Sculpey baking clay or can you let it air dry? I need to find some kind of medium to cover Styrofoam balls to make them smooth before I paint them. 



Halloween Havoc said:


> Well once again I am too late for this reaper but want to do the next one for sure.


Halloween Havoc, there will be a second Secret Reaper soon. Keep your eyes pealed for the sign up.



Jezebel_Boo said:


> I can't believe so many people have things done or almost done. I'm stuck on my victim. Our likes/dislikes are completely opposite and shopping today for 6 hours brought up nothing! Help!


Jezebel_Boo, I had that same thing happen to me one year. I was down to the wire and ready to pull my hair out. My victim RARELY posted, their list was vague, their profile was bare, they didn't post on the likes/dislikes thread. OMG! I was NOT a happy camper. I'd never had that happen before and I was beside myself; a total bundle of nerves. I was, however, very pleased with how my project turned out.


----------



## WitchyKitty

GiggleFairy said:


> Do you have to bake Sculpey baking clay or can you let it air dry? I need to find some kind of medium to cover Styrofoam balls to make them smooth before I paint them.


Yes, Sculpey has to be baked. I think there are other air dry clays, though...just check out any craft store near you.


----------



## WitchyKitty

im the goddess said:


> Miles is my kibble eater. He hardly eats wet food. Tigre likes both because it's food. We keep the dry out all the time so they can free feed. Muffin didn't try to eat the dry as long as she had can food.
> 
> Ask for a housekeeper from your reaper like I did! I hate housework, and my house looks like it.
> 
> Yes, yes I do. That and making the bed. Tigre likes to play on the bed under the top sheet.


Lol, yeah, my other three cats will eat nearly anything. I can't free feed because two of my darlings will eat until they throw up, then eat some more. My poor other two kitties would never get any food. They get three timed feedings a day. It's a pain, but it works best for us this way, and helps keep my kitties weight down. (Nala was a very heavy kitty for awhile and stopping the free feeding really helped her shed the pounds. She has a much nicer, girly figure now, lol!)

I really could use a housekeeper sometimes...I can't imagine the cost for my reaper to ship me one... Maybe there is a very skinny one...maybe a jockey, or something, who does a little housekeeping on the side when he's not racing?




bethene said:


> Oh yeah, I have one that plays with the sheets while I make the beds..
> 
> I have four kitties, who are spoiled rotten!!


Oh, the joys of trying to make the bed...it's darn near impossible with my kitties!! Ty and Ziva LOVE to run under the sheets when I fluff them up into the air a bit...there are always lumps under my blankets. They will chase the top blankets, too, as I try to straighten them out. Oh, and not to mention, if they are sleeping in the bed, they will not budge if I try to make the bed. I usually tend to have to make the bed around them...same as when they run under the sheets while making it. Lumps...so many lumps under the blankets...

My cats are so spoiled...so, so very spoiled, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hmmmm...having issues fitting everything correctly into this box I have. I will either need a different sized/shaped box, or I am going to need a lot more bubble wrap to keep things from moving...what to do, what to do? The box is already a bit heavier than I expected...


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I am looking at my victim's items, and I'm wondering how I am going to ship it all...shipping cost is going to be a bit higher than expected


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Air dry clay's do fall apart. even if you seal it they bake clay is the bet to go with if you want to keep your craft. ( made some zombies pulled them out a year latter and they just fell to pieces)


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Yeah, seems that sculpey or any baking clay would be the way to go.


----------



## Ghouliet

A side note to my Reaper. My cats do not need or want a reaper gift. They are 18 years old and really do not play anymore. Most of the time they are snoozing.


----------



## kfinley

My teaser is on its way! Just a few more things and I will be ready to go!


----------



## hallorenescene

I am working on making a teaser. trying to decide just what to put in a note.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

moonwitchkitty said:


> I have a fat female cat named maggie
> 
> Kids don't count right?


Well, technically neither kids nor pets count, but some people like to throw in something for family members. It's not required for either. It's just a nice thought.


----------



## GiggleFairy

moonwitchkitty said:


> Air dry clay's do fall apart. even if you seal it they bake clay is the bet to go with if you want to keep your craft. ( made some zombies pulled them out a year latter and they just fell to pieces)





blowmoldcrazy said:


> Yeah, seems that sculpey or any baking clay would be the way to go.



Hello! You two must really having reaping on the mind.  I need a product that DOES NOT have to be baked because it's covering Styrofoam balls. The Styrofoam would melt when heated. I may have to kick it old school and make a flour/water paste and sand it for smoothness after it dries and then paint it.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Maybe you can use paper clay Giggle fairy?


----------



## Saki.Girl

Teaser pic time


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Did you make those saki? they look great!!!


----------



## whisper

GiggleFairy said:


> Hello! You two must really having reaping on the mind.  I need a product that DOES NOT have to be baked because it's covering Styrofoam balls. The Styrofoam would melt when heated. I may have to kick it old school and make a flour/water paste and sand it for smoothness after it dries and then paint it.


GiggleFairy, you might take a look at water putty. You should be able to find it in any hardware store. It's a powder that mixes with water. We used it in an art class many years ago to cover Styrofoam and it can be sanded smooth and painted. I will caution you though, that it can and probably will crack or break if you drop it.


----------



## GiggleFairy

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Maybe you can use paper clay Giggle fairy?


That's a good idea!


----------



## Ophelia

WitchyKitty said:


> Do you know how difficult it is to put a new box together when you have a very excited kitty cat trying to dig her way into the box, repeatedly, before you have even finished assembling it?!? Not to mention, that every time you try to shoo said excited kitty cat away, you lose the end of your clear packing tape...


*Actually, yes.*



moonwitchkitty said:


> Air dry clay's do fall apart. even if you seal it they bake clay is the bet to go with if you want to keep your craft. ( made some zombies pulled them out a year latter and they just fell to pieces)


*Shoot, this makes me sad. I used air dry clay for a previous year's Reaper gift.  I'm still inexperienced enough in so much of this, I frequently wonder if my gifts have held up. 

Saki, those are beautiful!

Okay, I'd say more, but I told DH that I wouldn't dally on here like I have the last few nights, and that I'd go up to bed, oh, about two minutes ago. I still need to feed the cats, too(Two scheduled feedings here, but not timed). Whoops!*


----------



## GiggleFairy

whisper said:


> GiggleFairy, you might take a look at water putty. You should be able to find it in any hardware store.  It's a powder that mixes with water. We used it in an art class many years ago to cover Styrofoam and it can be sanded smooth and painted. I will caution you though, that it can and probably will crack or break if you drop it.


That sounds interesting, too. I've never heard of water putty. I'm making my daughter's Halloween costume. She's going to be a voodoo doll and I'm making the "pins", which are Styrofoam balls on very thin, wooden dowel rods. I just want the ball to be smooth.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, I know what those are, and they are lovely.


----------



## Saki.Girl

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Did you make those saki? they look great!!!


Thanks sure did


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> saki, I know what those are, and they are lovely.


 thanks sweetie


----------



## bethene

Beautiful Saki!!

I have used paper clay for prop heads, they crack slightly when dry, but I then slightly wet the cracks with water, and smooth more of the paper clay until it smooths out. Seems to be OK then...


----------



## sikntwizted

I'm having trouble. You see, I'm trying to round up some frogs that don't look alike but they keep jumping out of the box. How am I gonna ship them if they won't stay in the box!


----------



## WitchyKitty

So, I ask my husband if he can grab me some more bubble wrap from work (they have a bubble wrap machine which is the coolest thing ever!! I want one!)...anyways, I look in the trunk to see how much he grabbed for me, and I find this:









He filled almost the whole back end of our Honda Fit with industrial bubble wrap and foam packing sheets. This picture does not even give an idea of just how much packing material is there because he had it rolled up tightly! I wish I had unrolled it all so you could see just how much he brought home...I could probably bubble wrap the entire kitchen!! There is enough for me to fill many years worth of victim boxes, lol. 

Darling victim...I hope you like bubble wrap...and I hope you save bubble wrap that you receive...because you are getting a LOT of bubble wrap in your box, hahaha! If anything breaks in your box, it will be because someone had to have run it over...


----------



## sikntwizted

You can never have enough bubble wrap. After seeing my work broken last year, lots of packing material will be accompanying this year. May throw some glitter in there too just because


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Two items are done. A few more are in the works and my hands are covered in hot glue burns!


----------



## sikntwizted

I'm still in the gathering/planning stage. Been spending a lot of time at work. I've got the major parts, just need to figure out dimensions before the creating begins and this thing comes to life. Or afterlife, hahaha!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Oh, and I came up with a new reaper injury to add to the list...power sander...fingers...owie.


----------



## LairMistress

Gigglefairy, I don't know if you could find them inexpensively, or perfectly round, but you might try Googling "balloon cake toppers".

When I was little, our store's bakery made clown cakes, and they had these little bunches of plastic balloons on them. I think that they were round, but it was a loooong time ago, I could be wrong. They might still be available though.


----------



## WitchyKitty

LairMistress said:


> Gigglefairy, I don't know if you could find them inexpensively, or perfectly round, but you might try Googling "balloon cake toppers".
> 
> When I was little, our store's bakery made clown cakes, and they had these little bunches of plastic balloons on them. I think that they were round, but it was a loooong time ago, I could be wrong. They might still be available though.


Yes, they still make the balloon bunches. We have them at the bakery I work at.


----------



## Lady Dy

GiggleFairy said:


> Hello! You two must really having reaping on the mind.  I need a product that DOES NOT have to be baked because it's covering Styrofoam balls. The Styrofoam would melt when heated. I may have to kick it old school and make a flour/water paste and sand it for smoothness after it dries and then paint it.


You might try Paperclay. I've had good results with it. Covered expanding foam that had been carved, then once the Paperclay was dry and sanded smooth, covered it with Gesso. Then spray painted it. Worked out perfectly, no cracking.


----------



## Lady Dy

Are we supposed to get a tracking number and/or send a PM to Bethene for any teaser gifts that we send?


----------



## Kelloween

Lady Dy said:


> Are we supposed to get a tracking number and/or send a PM to Bethene for any teaser gifts that we send?


NO, Just the main reap!


----------



## hallorenescene

frogs and glitter. will probably choke the poor things, frogs and bubble wrap, or suffocate them. poor little froggies. I will name my frogs....gasp, rasp, bumps, lumps, and afterlife.


----------



## im the goddess

Saki.Girl said:


> Teaser pic time


OOO La La! I know what these are too. Did you make the graphics?


WitchyKitty said:


> So, I ask my husband if he can grab me some more bubble wrap from work (they have a bubble wrap machine which is the coolest thing ever!! I want one!)...anyways, I look in the trunk to see how much he grabbed for me, and I find this:
> 
> View attachment 209859
> 
> 
> He filled almost the whole back end of our Honda Fit with industrial bubble wrap and foam packing sheets. This picture does not even give an idea of just how much packing material is there because he had it rolled up tightly! I wish I had unrolled it all so you could see just how much he brought home...I could probably bubble wrap the entire kitchen!! There is enough for me to fill many years worth of victim boxes, lol.
> 
> Darling victim...I hope you like bubble wrap...and I hope you save bubble wrap that you receive...because you are getting a LOT of bubble wrap in your box, hahaha! If anything breaks in your box, it will be because someone had to have run it over...


 you asked for bubble wrap!



hallorenescene said:


> frogs and glitter. will probably choke the poor things, frogs and bubble wrap, or suffocate them. poor little froggies. I will name my frogs....gasp, rasp, and afterlife.


Those names are too funny.


----------



## bethene

Lol, Hallo, that's funny!!!! 

I too am in the planning stages, but I have some really good ideas, now to get in gear and make it happen!!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

What is gesso exactly? I've heard of it before, but I don't know what it is.


----------



## Ophelia

*Boy, WitchyKitty, it's looking like you may need to wrap yourself in some of that bubble wrap!*


----------



## hallorenescene

wrap yourself in bubble wrap and answer the door in it when your hubby comes home. lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty

hallorenescene said:


> wrap yourself in bubble wrap and answer the door in it when your hubby comes home. lol.


Hahahaha!!


----------



## Araniella

Hubba hubba!!! 




hallorenescene said:


> wrap yourself in bubble wrap and answer the door in it when your hubby comes home. lol.


----------



## Ghouliet

Hark, a bark! NO, it's bubble wrap popping! lol


----------



## sikntwizted

Oh the joy of chasing you around just to pop the bubbles!


----------



## lizzyborden

Nothing started yet, but the ideas sure are flowing! . I think I've filled more pages in my Halloween notebook in the last few days than I have all year.


----------



## ajbanz

blowmoldcrazy said:


> What is gesso exactly? I've heard of it before, but I don't know what it is.


It's an artist primer. Looks like white paint but dries hard.


----------



## witchymom

I HAVE A VICTIM! MUhahHAHAHAhahahahahHAHAHAHAHAAHAAAA


----------



## JustWhisper

My package is ready to go but I am waiting just to make it a bit more suspenseful. Also I don't think it is fair for my victim to get their package next week and most others to have to wait longer. So to my victim, patience, patience, patience.


----------



## witchymom

I dont mind getting mine early and i dont mind teasers and really im good with all of it


----------



## printersdevil

Go ahead and send it. I won't mind it being so early. I PROMISE!!!!


----------



## matrixmom

Victim...yours should arrive Saturday......box 1 of 2. Box 2 ---uh, cant find an appropriate box...... Sorry not a procrastinator!!!


----------



## texaslucky

Wow, a package already???? How exciting!

I have an idea. I keep reading about people wishing that they had a Dollar Tree or a 99cent store or Home Goods or some particular store. I think it would be a great idea to list things that we like from stores NOT available in our area. That would allow Reapers to have another heads up of things to look for. I know that we all see lots of things in stores not in our areas and would love some of them. Maybe this is something to add for the future to Reaper lists and even now here. I know it would be a big help on both sides.

I am trying to get some stalking done today and make a list of items for my victim. I finally have all 4 kids back in school!!!! I start next week. so I have to get a move on this Reaper stuff.


----------



## Saki.Girl

whoot I am not the only one getting there box done early mine will be ready to ship next week


----------



## bethene

holy moly people,, I am so not ready... I actually might ship on the last day due to pay check situations, but I will also send teasers to help bridge the gap. But yet, while some of you had victims, I was still passing them out, so I guess I have a good excuse! LOL! 

But I did see something on pinterest I would love to make my victim, just need to see if i can do it, it is pretty cool , I would love it, I might want to keep it like others have said, but, nope, need to send it on to my wonderful victim.....


----------



## Kelloween

bethene said:


> holy moly people,, I am so not ready... I actually might ship on the last day due to pay check situations, but I will also send teasers to help bridge the gap. But yet, while some of you had victims, I was still passing them out, so I guess I have a good excuse! LOL!
> 
> But I did see something on pinterest I would love to make my victim, just need to see if i can do it, it is pretty cool , I would love it, I might want to keep it like others have said, but, nope, need to send it on to my wonderful victim.....



Bethene, I am with you..mine will be right at deadline probably...umm when is deadline?


----------



## Windborn

Got three of the items for my victim in the box - now to get the rest!


----------



## sikntwizted

That's fast service there! However, I have acquired the box. Now to fill it with enough glitter. Far from ready to ship yet.


----------



## Araniella

oh you early people make the rest of us look bad..lol. the pressure! the pressure!


----------



## Araniella

..although I could. ..might have my first teaser ready......


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

I have my first teaser planned...just need to put it together. And....SUPER SQUEE I finally found the thing I've been all over creation looking for. Just need to put a few more things together and the main box will be good to go! So excited!


----------



## Saki.Girl

sounds like there is some teasers out there should start seeing pics soon whoot


----------



## bethene

The deadline for shipping is September 17, but if anyone has issues, PLEASE let me know!! If I know, I can work with you, but if I don't know , I might think that you are not sending a gift


----------



## Magusky

Oww this looks so much fun!
I will have to wait and participate next year.

Have fun Reapers!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Looking for a big box! . Should be shipping as soon as I find some bubble wrap!


----------



## GiggleingGhost

Me too! It's good that I'm going to be doing Secret Reaper next year cause I'm like a kid with a Sears catalog! Ut oh . . . I just dated myself! Lololol.

Giggleingghost or GG


----------



## BR1MSTON3

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh, and I came up with a new reaper injury to add to the list...power sander...fingers...owie.


OH, I haven't made a poster for that one yet!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I guess I have to get hopping, I still have to find a box for all my stuff. Hopefully this weekend, I'll get it shipped.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Saki.Girl said:


> Teaser pic time


You read my wish list! Yeah!


----------



## Candy Creature

hallorenescene said:


> frogs and glitter. will probably choke the poor things, frogs and bubble wrap, or suffocate them. poor little froggies. I will name my frogs....gasp, rasp, bumps, lumps, and afterlife.


Love your frog names. LOL.


----------



## Bethany

I have not started yet.  have some ideas, but executing some of them is proving to be tricky. 
Fret not victim, I'll ship to you by deadline. 

The Balloons that someone is looking for used on cakes can be found at Michael's last I looked.


----------



## Ghouliet

Hints and teasers are already in the mail? Wow.


----------



## a_granger

Holy crow! some of your packages are already to go? I'm still in the planning stages....hmmm. Well Dear victim I'll just have to keep you in suspense. Hehehehe


----------



## Ophelia

*I'm happy to see that I am among a privileged few that will be drawing out the suspense, if only by procrastination. *


----------



## MummyOf5

Wow! I'm really far behind! I've been MIS (missing in stalking) the last few days since I've been babysitting my 10 month old granddaughter. I wanted to check in and let you all know that I am around in case anyone is wondering. It will be a few more days before I get back to regularly haunting the boards. I have the grand for one more day then a funeral on Saturday for my Grandfather (last grandparent I had left) then work Sunday. Monday or Tuesday I plan to get something in the mail for Printersdevil that I promised her and then a stalking I will go for my victim's gift! Hope everyone has a productive weekend.


----------



## WitchyKitty

MummyOf5 said:


> Wow! I'm really far behind! I've been MIS (missing in stalking) the last few days since I've been babysitting my 10 month old granddaughter. I wanted to check in and let you all know that I am around in case anyone is wondering. It will be a few more days before I get back to regularly haunting the boards. I have the grand for one more day then a funeral on Saturday for my Grandfather (last grandparent I had left) then work Sunday. Monday or Tuesday I plan to get something in the mail for Printersdevil that I promised her and then a stalking I will go for my victim's gift! Hope everyone has a productive weekend.


I am so sorry about your Grandfather...sending hugs, dariln'!


----------



## hallorenescene

sorry to hear of your grandfathers passing mummy. hugs from me too.
so I see you have a 10 month old granddaughter, and I know you have a 4 year old granddaughter, so does mummy of 5 mean you have 5 grandkids, or 5 kids? or 5 something? grandkids are great.


----------



## matrixmom

to my victim...


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok really excited started a project last night dear victim and it's truturning out wicked cool


----------



## Ophelia

*Mummy, I'm sorry to hear about your grandfather. I hope your enjoying your time with your granddaughter, though!

I've got some blueberries to can, a doctor's appointment, laundry, and packing for a weekend trip home, so no play for me today!*


----------



## a_granger

MummyOf5 said:


> Wow! I'm really far behind! I've been MIS (missing in stalking) the last few days since I've been babysitting my 10 month old granddaughter. I wanted to check in and let you all know that I am around in case anyone is wondering. It will be a few more days before I get back to regularly haunting the boards. I have the grand for one more day then a funeral on Saturday for my Grandfather (last grandparent I had left) then work Sunday. Monday or Tuesday I plan to get something in the mail for Printersdevil that I promised her and then a stalking I will go for my victim's gift! Hope everyone has a productive weekend.


So very sorry to hear about your Grandfather.


----------



## MummyOf5

hallorenescene said:


> sorry to hear of your grandfathers passing mummy. hugs from me too.
> so I see you have a 10 month old granddaughter, and I know you have a 4 year old granddaughter, so does mummy of 5 mean you have 5 grandkids, or 5 kids? or 5 something? grandkids are great.


I have 5 kids & currently 5 grands, 3 biological & 2 step.


----------



## hallorenescene

no wonder you say mummy of 5. you have 5-5. lol.

okay guys, I got a teaser from my reaper. where's that teaser thread?


----------



## hallorenescene

couldn't find the teaser thread, so I got to share somewhere.


----------



## badgirl

Time to get a move on with Halloween! I don't have the time to read back through 174 pages of this thread----so help a BadGirl out. What was the consensus on when and how to reveal who you are to your victim?
Thanks!


----------



## WitchyKitty

badgirl said:


> Time to get a move on with Halloween! I don't have the time to read back through 174 pages of this thread----so help a BadGirl out. What was the consensus on when and how to reveal who you are to your victim?
> Thanks!


You usually reveal who you are in the box you send...though there are a few people who forget or don't. (I would like my reaper to reveal themselves so I can properly thank them and give them credit for the awesome stuff they send me!!) (Those who forget usually just tell them on the thread when they post their pictures.)

For those who reveal themselves...some write a note in the box and sign it with their screen name...some hide their name somewhere on the gifts (For example, X-pired sent their victim a Halloween decoration that had a little chalk board type thing and they wrote "X-pired" on it for the victim to find)...some make some sort of puzzle for their victim to figure out their name...like, one time someone literally made a jigsaw puzzle of their name for their victim to have to piece together to find out the name...when I sent a box to im the goddess last year, I drew little witch cats and paw prints all over the box, and signed the note with a paw print...get it, "WitchyKitty"? Lol. 

There are many ways you can reveal yourself, it's entirely up to you!


----------



## RCIAG

Me, I'm simple, I enclose a card & just sign my real name with my AKA RCIAG board name.


----------



## Bethany

MummyOf5 said:


> Wow! I'm really far behind! I've been MIS (missing in stalking) the last few days since I've been babysitting my 10 month old granddaughter. I wanted to check in and let you all know that I am around in case anyone is wondering. It will be a few more days before I get back to regularly haunting the boards. I have the grand for one more day then a funeral on Saturday for my Grandfather (last grandparent I had left) then work Sunday. Monday or Tuesday I plan to get something in the mail for Printersdevil that I promised her and then a stalking I will go for my victim's gift! Hope everyone has a productive weekend.



Sorry for your loss MummyOf5. May the good memories help you through this time. <3


I sent a box to one of my victims with large pictures of Minions on each of the 4 sides - Dead Give a way it was from me!!


----------



## Kelloween

My boxes are referred to as "Frankenboxes" I am not a very good packager and I always have trouble doing "small"


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I still didn't start packing my stuff up yet, I want decorate the box really nicely, so this may take a while...


----------



## Terra

Thought I'd stop in to tease my Secret Reapee...

The Lair is now open again with the makings of your gift


----------



## bethene

I will get a thread for teaser and gift pictures...


----------



## sikntwizted

Started the main build. Dimensions are dictating that I can't send it as a whole. So, now to figure out how to cut this puppy down...And, of course, there's always a few more unwanted snags.


----------



## Kelloween

blowmoldcrazy said:


> I still didn't start packing my stuff up yet, I want decorate the box really nicely, so this may take a while...


Heck I have no clue what I am even making or sending yet..you are on the ball! lol


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I guess There are people that already shipped, now they are on the ball!!


----------



## printersdevil

I will love it terra or sikntwisted!! (or anyone else for that matter!)


----------



## printersdevil

Mummyof5, I am so sorry for your loss of your grandfather. Hugs and prayers for you and the family! Don't worry about my bottle!


----------



## Lady Dy

I'm sure this has been asked before, but, I can't seem to figure out the search function for this forum, how are you guys sending packages without return addresses? Or is there a trick to making a false address? I know I could mail it to someone else and have them mail it to the intended person, but I'd like to avoid that. My post office won't let me send without a return address, AND apparently they check to see if it's a good address (not just something made up).


----------



## Saki.Girl

MummyOf5 said:


> Wow! I'm really far behind! I've been MIS (missing in stalking) the last few days since I've been babysitting my 10 month old granddaughter. I wanted to check in and let you all know that I am around in case anyone is wondering. It will be a few more days before I get back to regularly haunting the boards. I have the grand for one more day then a funeral on Saturday for my Grandfather (last grandparent I had left) then work Sunday. Monday or Tuesday I plan to get something in the mail for Printersdevil that I promised her and then a stalking I will go for my victim's gift! Hope everyone has a productive weekend.


sorry for your loss sending positive energy your way


----------



## MummyOf5

Thank you for all the prayers, hugs, and condolences from everyone. I love how this community cares about each other 
The Grandbaby just went home so I'm gonna kick back for a little bit and catch up on some posts that I'm behind on and then raid my closet for clothes for tomorrow  I always hate having to dress for these things, seems like I never have the right thing to wear.
My grandparents where the progenitors of a fairly prolific family (the count for great-grands was at 30) and the funeral is being held in the gymnasium of my old highschool. If anyone is interested and are friends with me on facebook, I posted a link for the obit there.


----------



## matrixmom

Just put your address? No name? 



Lady Dy said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before, but, I can't seem to figure out the search function for this forum, how are you guys sending packages without return addresses? Or is there a trick to making a false address? I know I could mail it to someone else and have them mail it to the intended person, but I'd like to avoid that. My post office won't let me send without a return address, AND apparently they check to see if it's a good address (not just something made up).


----------



## scareme

Sorry for your loss, Mummy. Big families are the best. And it sounds like you have a lot to surround yourself with.

I'm always a lump the first week out of the hospital, and this time is no different. I might get a slower start on this reap, but don't worry victim, it will be a great one. And the reason is you are such a great victim. It sounds like you are pretty open to everything, and that's just what I'm going for, everything. Just as soon as I can raise my right arm, and the two feet start moving in a forward direction. Yep, Then I'll give em hell. Any day now. Come on right arm, up!


----------



## MummyOf5

The lady at our post office has never said anything and I just put Secret Reaper, but we live in a very small town. She gets a kick out of the packages that I bring in.


----------



## sikntwizted

Sorry for your loss Mummy. It's ok if you don't ship my reaper gift this year. And for the record, nothing I make will ever compare to the awesomeness that comes from Terra's workshop, but I'll try!


----------



## IshWitch

I've been finding and friending, scheming and stalking, plotting and planning, lurking and lusting...

But the gathering and giving won't start until after Labor Day! Our Drum and Bugle Corps has to perform at championships in Rochester that weekend. 
Wish me LUCK! I want us to be AMAZING! We've worked so hard this year, our show is "Elements" with songs from Earth, Wind and Fire.


----------



## Kenneth

Muahahahahha!

Just finished shopping for my victim and I'm proud to say I was able to stay within my personal budget.


----------



## MummyOf5

sikntwizted said:


> Sorry for your loss Mummy. It's ok if you don't ship my reaper gift this year. And for the record, nothing I make will ever compare to the awesomeness that comes from Terra's workshop, but I'll try!


Thank you sikntwizted, but just let me say that I would never miss sending a Reaper gift. Might be a little later than most, but never miss sending it altogether


----------



## WitchyKitty

Lady Dy said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before, but, I can't seem to figure out the search function for this forum, how are you guys sending packages without return addresses? Or is there a trick to making a false address? I know I could mail it to someone else and have them mail it to the intended person, but I'd like to avoid that. My post office won't let me send without a return address, AND apparently they check to see if it's a good address (not just something made up).


When it comes to the actual big reaping box, I do always put my name (real name, not screen name) and return address...It would be awful to not put a return address on a big box of gifts on the rare chance it wasn't deliverable and couldn't be returned back to you and was lost in the mail forever!! Besides, they will probably find out who you are when they open their big, main box, anyway, so at that point, it doesn't matter for it to have your real name and address.

The only thing I don't put a return address on is if I send a teaser...I just write "Secret Reaper" there or something of the sort. I haven't sent any boxes as a teaser, though, just envelopes or padded envelopes, so far, so I don't know if my PO would let me send without a return address or not. (an envelope can just have a stamp or two tossed on it and thrown in the mailbox...no PO needed, so no return address needed.) 

The best I can tell you, if you wish to send a teaser that's in a box, and they make you use a return address, is to write Secret Reaper as the name, then go ahead and write your address...just make sure you have removed your location from the forum on your profile, so there is less chance of them figuring out who you are.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I'm not sending a teaser, just one big ole' main reap box.


----------



## Bethany

Lady Dy said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before, but, I can't seem to figure out the search function for this forum, how are you guys sending packages without return addresses? Or is there a trick to making a false address? I know I could mail it to someone else and have them mail it to the intended person, but I'd like to avoid that. My post office won't let me send without a return address, AND apparently they check to see if it's a good address (not just something made up).


I have the same problem too. Mine always had to have a return address for packages.  Hell, UPS Made me show my ID!

that is why I make sure my victim knows from the box who it's from


----------



## im the goddess

MummyOf5 said:


> Wow! I'm really far behind! I've been MIS (missing in stalking) the last few days since I've been babysitting my 10 month old granddaughter. I wanted to check in and let you all know that I am around in case anyone is wondering. It will be a few more days before I get back to regularly haunting the boards. I have the grand for one more day then a funeral on Saturday for my Grandfather (last grandparent I had left) then work Sunday. Monday or Tuesday I plan to get something in the mail for Printersdevil that I promised her and then a stalking I will go for my victim's gift! Hope everyone has a productive weekend.


 I'm so sorry for your loss. Thinking of you.



Terra said:


> Thought I'd stop in to tease my Secret Reapee...
> 
> The Lair is now open again with the makings of your gift


 ooo la la. Me likie!



Lady Dy said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before, but, I can't seem to figure out the search function for this forum, how are you guys sending packages without return addresses? Or is there a trick to making a false address? I know I could mail it to someone else and have them mail it to the intended person, but I'd like to avoid that. My post office won't let me send without a return address, AND apparently they check to see if it's a good address (not just something made up).


I send stuff without return labels all the time, but I think others have answered this question before me. Just remove you location and state from your profile. You won;t believe how sneaky some of these folks are. LOL


Now I'm off to the picture thread. How exciting, a teaser has been spotted.


----------



## katshead42

I am so excited about the SR this year...I am every year but this year is going to be so much fun. I think for the first time ever I'm going to send a teaser. Thanks for all of your hard work Bethene. \


----------



## im the goddess

Here's a teaser... I bought something off the internet this morning for my victim!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I have been going through the old picture threads...feeling nostalgic, lol.
I am also sitting here trying to figure out how I wish to decorate my victim's box...as, it seems lately, my local post office workers love to put the shipping labels over the top of my decorations...even if I leave them big open blank spaces in which to put them...
I suppose I could leave the top of the box blank with just the address labels...but, I don't want to, hahaha. I guess I will just keep the top decor simple and small...


----------



## hallorenescene

scarme, take care of your self so you can be your old self. okay?


----------



## im the goddess

WitchyKitty, there is a new Joann Fabrics thread with a ton of photos, and the first photo has an adorable witchy kitty. I immediately thought of you. Go check it out.


----------



## WitchyKitty

im the goddess said:


> WitchyKitty, there is a new Joann Fabrics thread with a ton of photos, and the first photo has an adorable witchy kitty. I immediately thought of you. Go check it out.


I saw two witchy kitty things! A little wooden cut out and a stuffed animal of some sort. Super cute...those weren't at my store when I was just there, but they had just started putting stuff out, so it may be there now. Prices looked really high, though, from the stuff I already saw...even with the coupons...witchy kitties are probably out of my price range, too, right now.


----------



## im the goddess

I didn't see the stuffed one. It's awful quiet around here for a Friday night. I think I'll go see what's up with DH before he goes on a trip tomorrow. Night everyone.


----------



## LairMistress

As for being required to put your name and address on the label, I've always assumed that my recipient still wouldn't know who I was.  Not by my forum name, anyway. 

I do try to put a note inside with that on it. I've seen it said that we're not supposed to, but I think I've only gotten one with no nickname. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## WitchyKitty

LairMistress said:


> As for being required to put your name and address on the label, I've always assumed that my recipient still wouldn't know who I was.  Not by my forum name, anyway.
> 
> I do try to put a note inside with that on it. I've seen it said that we're not supposed to, but I think I've only gotten one with no nickname. I could be wrong, though.


The rules, that say not to reveal yourself until everyone has been reaped, have changed. We want to make sure reapers get their thanks and credit for their gifts they sent or made, so it's just better to tell your victim who you are in the box so everyone can know at the same time the pictures are posted.


----------



## bethene

Yes, with so many people involved, it just makes more sense to put your name in the box, because otherwise people don't get the credit for their gifts... I have always told my victims who their reaper was...


----------



## sikntwizted

I think I'm not telling my victim who I am this year. Let's see how this goes. Lol


----------



## WitchyKitty

I hope my Reaper says who they are...even if it's at least clues or a puzzle...I would hate to not know who they were or be able to personally thank them!


----------



## hallorenescene

I just hope when I send my teaser that my victim posts when they receive it. I won't be putting a return address on the envelope, so unless they let me know right away, I will never know if they receive it.


----------



## Candy Creature

hallorenescene said:


> I just hope when I send my teaser that my victim posts when they receive it. I won't be putting a return address on the envelope, so unless they let me know right away, I will never know if they receive it.


If I receive a teaser or the gift itself for that matter, I would post right away to be polite. What I need to do though is figure out how to take a picture with my phone and post it to the forum so I can share with everybody. I plan to practice this weekend with the show what you bought today thread.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

wow not even close to being finished still stalking and getting goodies together


----------



## Candy Creature

Same here, Moonwitchkitty. Hope to get small teaser out by Labor Day. Probably end up shipping goodies near deadline. Halloween items are just now appearing in stores in my area.


----------



## Halloween Scream

I have been unusually quiet on HF this year, but fear not Reaper, if you are stalking, I'm very much in the Halloween spirit! I will start plotting for my victim later this week. It's been insanely busy trying to launch a new business the past two weeks. Grand reveal is on Monday and I can't wait to start crafting after that!


----------



## matrixmom

Mine is in the note inside the box - but its a clue, but its really easy clue.



bethene said:


> Yes, with so many people involved, it just makes more sense to put your name in the box, because otherwise people don't get the credit for their gifts... I have always told my victims who their reaper was...


----------



## im the goddess

Closer to the actual shipping of the gift I like to make certain very subtle comments on the thread that if my victim is paying attention closely, they may pick up on and start wondering in their mind. I think last year I said what state or area I was in so when they saw may address on the big reaper box, they might wonder if I was their reaper.
Well time to hop out of here and do some shopping. That was a hint by the way.


----------



## WitchyKitty

im the goddess said:


> Closer to the actual shipping of the gift I like to make certain very subtle comments on the thread that if my victim is paying attention closely, they may pick up on and start wondering in their mind. I think last year I said what state or area I was in so when they saw may address on the big reaper box, they might wonder if I was their reaper.
> Well time to hop out of here and do some shopping. That was a hint by the way.


Hmmm....I may have picked up on that hint...


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I'm going to leave a note in the top of my box revealing my identity, I don't want to make my victim work too hard to find a clue in the box


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

So how are everyone's crafts going?, I've got hot glue burns on my fingers galore!!


----------



## im the goddess

Haven't begun crafting yet. That's on my agenda for this weekend though. I have to get some items first. Let's see, I need black spray paint, glue gun, specialty paper. I have to run to Joann's, maybe Michaels, dollar tree, and maybe a few other spots. Then I'm ready to start creating. Bawhahahahahaha


----------



## printersdevil

I hate when people do not every reveal who they are. To me it is just sort of rude. Yes, it is a Secret Reaper, but the idea of the game is to reveal when the gift arrives or soon after. I know that some never know who their reaper was. It sort of spoils things IMHO.

I usually add a card or letter with my name and screen name for my Victim.


----------



## witchymom

matrixmom said:


> Mine is in the note inside the box - but its a clue, but its really easy clue.


THANK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i love everything!!! LIGHTS I HAVE LIGHTS!


----------



## witchymom

printersdevil said:


> I hate when people do not every reveal who they are. To me it is just sort of rude. Yes, it is a Secret Reaper, but the idea of the game is to reveal when the gift arrives or soon after. I know that some never know who their reaper was. It sort of spoils things IMHO.
> 
> I usually add a card or letter with my name and screen name for my Victim.


i like knowing just so i can say thank you directly, but its not a big deal if i dont know who it is, i say thanks and post pics anyways. my pet peeve is when people dont post pics or a thank you or anything, so that you know it arrived safely and (hopefully) they enjoy/ can use it!


----------



## bethene

I agree with that, witchymom, over the years there have been some who don't post, kinda rude in my book


----------



## Ghouliet

I haven't started packing a box yet either. I am always amazed at how creative some people are with the boxes they send. Mine always looks Plain Jane.


----------



## witchymom

Ghouliet said:


> I haven't stated packing a box yet either. I am always amazed at how creative some people are with the boxes they send. Mine always looks Plain Jane.


ive gotten your boxes before. trust me, a plain jane box is a ok by me! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Ghouliet

Thanks Witchymom. It is nice being fondly remembered.


----------



## im the goddess

Last year I found a huge sticker at dollar tree to put on the outside of my box. So far, not anything much out at my dollar tree yet. Maybe once we get closer to the shipping date they will have some.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Oh, I would be so upset if my Victim didn't post something about getting their box from me!! It's a bit mean to not, at least, say thank you when we put so much work into your gift...and even worse, not knowing if you liked your gift, or that you even received it, would drive me crazy. I would hope everyone would be kind and thankful enough to post something on the Picture thread...


----------



## Halloween_Queen

I will be hitting a couple flea markets tomorrow to do some scouting. I'm so excited! I've been looking forward to this all week =)


----------



## IshWitch

Sorry for quoting a post that is ten pages back, but LM, this tickled me so much! I have to relay this similar story! When I used to scold our then toddler I would use his middle name so he knew he was in trouble when he heard "Sean Douglas!" One day he was less than pleased with me and shouted "Mommy Douglas!" LMAO! I can remember that to this day and it still cracks me up! Sean is now 34 

Lordy, I'm never going to get caught up! The pages breed in the night! LOL



Ophelia said:


> *Boy, WitchyKitty, it's looking like you may need to wrap yourself in some of that bubble wrap!*





LairMistress said:


> haha!! OH, this reminded me of a story.
> 
> Our 3 yr old is a bit behind in speech, and he has trouble saying our dog's name. We just adopted the dog about a month ago, and her name is Becca. Our 3 yr old's name is Blaine. So he calls her "Gecka", and when he does, we practice saying "buh" to try to get him to say it right.
> 
> Well this time, I said "Honey, Becca has a 'b' like Blaine!" to which he responded "B! Like Mom!"
> 
> I said "Only sometimes, honey. Only sometimes".


----------



## Bethany

I have not started crafting either. Prob. on Monday since the husband is off friday - Sunday. Today we worked on things in the house. Have a new shelving until mounted above the bar & am in the process of putting the bar back together. It has been torn apart for 2 weeks. Will post pics when I'm done


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I went shopping on Friday and hit two stores. I didn't find anything that screamed your name yet victim! But I'll start poking around more stores with a stick until something does and if that doesn't work I'll start poking my brain with a qtip until the perfect craft comes screaming out!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I started packing up my box!!!, I am not going to tape it up until I am about to ship it in case there are any last minute changes


----------



## bethene

Got a bit of painting done today for my victim,


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

*Darling victim, you've had me busy as a bee delving into your deepest and darkest secrets! It's all starting to come together. Keep an eye out--a teaser will soon be in sight... HintHint *


----------



## im the goddess

Dang, I went to Joann's and spent way too much on fabric. Who else here is the fabric junkie? I just kept throwing things in my cart like I was out of control. Then I went to Michaels. I was better there, but still bought a bunch of stuff. I came home, had the boys bring up my tubs, search for things for my victim that I knew I had for crafting. Found things I forgot I had. I could not find a main ingredient for one item that I know I have in this house. Went to another Dollar Tree at 7pm, and aaaaaaaahhhhhhh. There it was, almost pure Halloween nirvana. They didn't have everything out, but they had window clings, paper 'bestle' type things. Halloween napkins, cups, the flat glow in the dark skeletons from last year, the glitter skulls in black and in silver, and the glitter jack o lanterns. Pure Halloween Heaven. I spent 40+ dollars on stuff I really didn't need, but I'm ready to put it all together. Did I mention I also went to 20*&%(&^%Y and bought KJHPY*&^N, which was on my victims list by name? Dang keyboard is acting up again.


----------



## hallorenescene

candy creature, thank you. you are an obliging victim. lol.
dear victim, I am going to do a teaser this year. just need to figure something clever to write.
I'm the goddess, that could be me. I wanted frogs. 
blowmold, I've done that. ouch, it's very painful. well, you should have new fingerprints.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

I feel your pain goddess! I headed out for something I needed from Michaels for my victim. I asked my fiance if he wanted to come but he declined. I returned 6 stores, 3hours and a quite a few dollars later. I told him I should never be left to my own devices when Halloween shopping! I found an item for my victim...I loved it so much I had to get one for myself. The more I shopped the more ideas I got and the more stuff I had to pick up for the build/craft weekend Spookerstar and I are having for our victims next weekend and maybe more than a few other items along the way. I am worn out and feeling a little guilty about the spree! I keep trying to justify to myself that at least a bunch of it is for my victim. I have hauled so much Halloween stuff in the door in the last week I feel like I should probably start decorating rather than hauling it out to the shed.  Although I doubt the fiance would go for it quiet yet. The other day he picked something up off the dresser that had been there a few days and said "I hope you know I am not fooled that you are trying to decorate already"!

Can't wait to start getting everything made and pulled together for my victim. I did at least get going on a teaser. I have never done one and am excited to get that out the door this week.....so be patient dear victim!




im the goddess said:


> Dang, I went to Joann's and spent way too much on fabric. Who else here is the fabric junkie? I just kept throwing things in my cart like I was out of control. Then I went to Michaels. I was better there, but still bought a bunch of stuff. I came home, had the boys bring up my tubs, search for things for my victim that I knew I had for crafting. Found things I forgot I had. I could not find a main ingredient for one item that I know I have in this house. Went to another Dollar Tree at 7pm, and aaaaaaaahhhhhhh. There it was, almost pure Halloween nirvana. They didn't have everything out, but they had window clings, paper 'bestle' type things. Halloween napkins, cups, the flat glow in the dark skeletons from last year, the glitter skulls in black and in silver, and the glitter jack o lanterns. Pure Halloween Heaven. I spent 40+ dollars on stuff I really didn't need, but I'm ready to put it all together. Did I mention I also went to 20*&%(&^%Y and bought KJHPY*&^N, which was on my victims list by name? Dang keyboard is acting up again.


----------



## Kenneth

Oh dear victim your surprise is ready! Won't be shipping out just yet in case something else gets added. But your teaser should be ready soooooon.


----------



## Candy Creature

Witchful Thinking said:


> ... I found an item for my victim...I loved it so much I had to get one for myself.


I do the same thing when buying presents for people.




im the goddess said:


> Dang, I went to Joann's and spent way too much on fabric. Who else here is the fabric junkie? I just kept throwing things in my cart like I was out of control.


Fabric junkie here. I did the same a couple of weeks ago. Got all sorts of orange fat quarters to make a quilt with pumkins on it. Sad fact is I do more fabric buying than actual sewing. Hey, I could have put "Halloween prints - 100% cotton" on my likes lists.


----------



## sikntwizted

blowmoldcrazy said:


> I started packing up my box!!!, I am not going to tape it up until I am about to ship it in case there are any last minute changes


There's always last minute changes!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I am going to do some more box decorating today, and maybe just two or three things more for my victim


----------



## im the goddess

Candy Creature said:


> . Hey, I could have put "Halloween prints - 100% cotton" on my likes lists.


 I have them!



hallorenescene said:


> candy creature, thank you. you are an obliging victim. lol.
> dear victim, I am going to do a teaser this year. just need to figure something clever to write.
> I'm the goddess, that could be me. I wanted frogs.
> blowmold, I've done that. ouch, it's very painful. well, you should have new fingerprints.


Hallorenescene, I'll never tell. Frogs, now that's another thing I know I have that I didn't see yesterday when I was going through my tubs. I bought them for a potion bottle I haven't made yet. I must be missing a bag or box or something.



Witchful Thinking said:


> I feel your pain goddess! I headed out for something I needed from Michaels for my victim. I asked my fiance if he wanted to come but he declined. I returned 6 stores, 3hours and a quite a few dollars later. I told him I should never be left to my own devices when Halloween shopping! I found an item for my victim...I loved it so much I had to get one for myself. The more I shopped the more ideas I got and the more stuff I had to pick up for the build/craft weekend Spookerstar and I are having for our victims next weekend and maybe more than a few other items along the way. I am worn out and feeling a little guilty about the spree! I keep trying to justify to myself that at least a bunch of it is for my victim. I have hauled so much Halloween stuff in the door in the last week I feel like I should probably start decorating rather than hauling it out to the shed.  Although I doubt the fiance would go for it quiet yet. The other day he picked something up off the dresser that had been there a few days and said "I hope you know I am not fooled that you are trying to decorate already"!
> 
> Can't wait to start getting everything made and pulled together for my victim. I did at least get going on a teaser. I have never done one and am excited to get that out the door this week.....so be patient dear victim!


I brought in the 6 foot folding table to lay out my spooky town in order to plan my display. I decided I better use it to craft today instead. 

I'm getting excited to see more photos.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Ping Pong Balls + Hot Glue = *POP* !


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Ping Pong Balls + Hot Glue = *POP* !


Wow!, really? I used hot glue on ping pong balls before and they didn't pop.


----------



## witchymom

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Wow!, really? I used hot glue on ping pong balls before and they didn't pop.


me too.................. ?


----------



## DvlsToy

We were beginning to worry we couldn't do one of the crafts that we had planned... Thankfully we decided to hit the flea market today! Looks like our victim may be getting 2 boxes shipped as well.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Wow!, really? I used hot glue on ping pong balls before and they didn't pop.





witchymom said:


> me too.................. ?


The weird thing is they didn't deflate, but they kept making a fairly loud pop sound, it was actually kind of cool


----------



## Lady Dy

Dear Victim, 

Seems the postal service is running interference for you. Your package was ready Thursday, but they were closed before I could get there. On Friday, the return address caused a snafu. On Saturday, they were only open from 9a.m. to 11am (I thought they were open til 1). They aren't open at all today, of course. Tomorrow, your Plain Jane package should start it's northbound journey.


----------



## im the goddess

Newest crafting accident to report. Note to self, sticking your finger in hot glue is a stupid thing to do.


----------



## witchymom

im the goddess said:


> Newest crafting accident to report. Note to self, sticking your finger in hot glue is a stupid thing to do.


you know its not the season until you have at least ONE hot glue gun accident LOLOLOL


----------



## hallorenescene

I'm the goddess, you're talking to someone who took the skin off all her fingers just minutes before she started the haunt. a very painful night.


----------



## im the goddess

hallorenescene said:


> I'm the goddess, you're talking to someone who took the skin off all her fingers just minutes before she started the haunt. a very painful night.


Ouch! All? Double ouch. I hope our victims, and in your case, TOTers appreciate the bodily injuries we endure for them LOL


----------



## IshWitch

I've always just put it in the note in my Victim's box. I'm not a fan of not letting my victim know who reaped them and making them try and figure it out. It is too close to Halloween by that time IMHO and people are focusing on house and yard haunting and don't need to have more on their plate.



Ophelia said:


> *Boy, WitchyKitty, it's looking like you may need to wrap yourself in some of that bubble wrap!*





badgirl said:


> Time to get a move on with Halloween! I don't have the time to read back through 174 pages of this thread----so help a BadGirl out. What was the consensus on when and how to reveal who you are to your victim?
> Thanks!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I spent some more time stalking today! I found a tiny box while cleaning and it's got me thinking I might send a teaser. Might be fun to come up with something cool to fit in the box. lol


----------



## Squeek

Im sorry to my Reaper, I haven't been posting very much. I just started back to school and im working away on my victims Reaping!


----------



## IshWitch

Well, know for sure you're not my Reaper, I didn't ask for anything by name...But someone is getting some cool stuff for sure!




Ophelia said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> im the goddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, I went to Joann's and spent way too much on fabric. Who else here is the fabric junkie? I just kept throwing things in my cart like I was out of control. Then I went to Michaels. I was better there, but still bought a bunch of stuff. I came home, had the boys bring up my tubs, search for things for my victim that I knew I had for crafting. Found things I forgot I had. I could not find a main ingredient for one item that I know I have in this house. Went to another Dollar Tree at 7pm, and aaaaaaaahhhhhhh. There it was, almost pure Halloween nirvana. They didn't have everything out, but they had window clings, paper 'bestle' type things. Halloween napkins, cups, the flat glow in the dark skeletons from last year, the glitter skulls in black and in silver, and the glitter jack o lanterns. Pure Halloween Heaven. I spent 40+ dollars on stuff I really didn't need, but I'm ready to put it all together. Did I mention I also went to 20*&%(&^%Y and bought KJHPY*&^N, which was on my victims list by name? Dang keyboard is acting up again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *


----------



## IshWitch

I am a terrible fabricaholic!
I told hubby I wasn't the only one!




Ophelia said:


> *
> 
> 
> Fabric junkie here. I did the same a couple of weeks ago. Got all sorts of orange fat quarters to make a quilt with pumkins on it. Sad fact is I do more fabric buying than actual sewing. Hey, I could have put "Halloween prints - 100% cotton" on my likes lists. *


----------



## hallorenescene

I love fabric too. I have a trunk full. I tell myself I need to use it up. very slow process. went to a garage sale, a tote of fabric for $5.00. heck, I bought it because just the tote alone would cost about that much. yeah, I have a trunk full and a tote. lol.


----------



## Reaper Wench

hallorenescene said:


> I love fabric too. I have a trunk full. I tell myself I need to use it up. very slow process. went to a garage sale, a tote of fabric for $5.00. heck, I bought it because just the tote alone would cost about that much. yeah, I have a trunk full and a tote. lol.


I've done that, lol! And not only cotton fabric but wool fabric as well. I do traditional rug hooking and have tons of wool. Thankfully it is relatively hard to find because I can't seem to pass it up and would be broke if it were more readily available. Fall and Halloween colors are my favorites and I can't seem to ever get enough, at least not in my mind. Here's a pic of a couple rugs I just finished. I wish I could get a victim that liked these sorts of things, I would be in absolute heaven!


----------



## kittyvibe

oh, the cat one is so cute!


----------



## hallorenescene

reaper, I've done latch hook before. it's very fun. lots of work. I haven't done it for quite awhile. and I never did any Halloween. I did holly hobby and stuff like that for my daughter when she was little. if you're my reaper, I like the first one real well. that's a very nice present. not cheap.


----------



## im the goddess

Reaper Wench said:


> I've done that, lol! And not only cotton fabric but wool fabric as well. I do traditional rug hooking and have tons of wool. Thankfully it is relatively hard to find because I can't seem to pass it up and would be broke if it were more readily available. Fall and Halloween colors are my favorites and I can't seem to ever get enough, at least not in my mind. Here's a pic of a couple rugs I just finished. I wish I could get a victim that liked these sorts of things, I would be in absolute heaven!


Just in case I'm your victim, I love them.

I just posted a photo in the crafts section of a floral and witch hat decoration I made for Painter's sister.


----------



## printersdevil

Is there anyway to have a list of all the people in this Secret Reaper?


----------



## IshWitch

Oh man! How did you do that, Hallo? Hot glue? Youch!

ALRIGHTY THEN! 
I can't take this pain any longer! 
All of you (and I mean ALL of YOU!) that use a glue gun of any temp. Please find a pharmacy that sells Foille Ointment or order it online. This is what it looks like and sites where it can be ordered: 
https://search.yahoo.com/search?p=foille+ointment&ei=UTF-8&fr=moz35
It is the best for burns, OMG, I swear by it. I would have a terribly scarred arm if a pharmacist hadn't insisted on it many years ago when I spilled hot oil. I've kept it at hand ever since!
It is also great on all of the other things listed so highly worthy of all of your cupboards, trust me, so if not available locally please, please order some as soon as you can. Especially you 2 Hallo and WitchyKitty!





hallorenescene said:


> I'm the goddess, you're talking to someone who took the skin off all her fingers just minutes before she started the haunt. a very painful night.


----------



## WitchyKitty

IshWitch said:


> Oh man! How did you do that, Hallo? Hot glue? Youch!
> 
> ALRIGHTY THEN!
> I can't take this pain any longer!
> All of you (and I mean ALL of YOU!) that use a glue gun of any temp. Please find a pharmacy that sells Foille Ointment or order it online. This is what it looks like and sites where it can be ordered:
> https://search.yahoo.com/search?p=foille+ointment&ei=UTF-8&fr=moz35
> It is the best for burns, OMG, I swear by it. I would have a terribly scarred arm if a pharmacist hadn't insisted on it many years ago when I spilled hot oil. I've kept it at hand ever since!
> It is also great on all of the other things listed so highly worthy of all of your cupboards, trust me, so if not available locally please, please order some as soon as you can. Especially you 2 Hallo and WitchyKitty!


I may just have to look into that next time I'm out and about...I am quite good at burning myself, lol. I remember the time I set my whole hand down on a hot stove coil burner...and, oh, the glue gun...evil glue gun...


----------



## hallorenescene

I took swimsuit material and was making a bag for a character to be in. he was to be a man turned to stone. I ran out of time to sew the Velcro in, so I decided to hot glue it in place. I never thought it would ooze through 2 layers of material and Velcro, but it did. I will get some of that ointment. we get burns at work all the time.


----------



## bethene

I will check it out also, I have gotten way to many glue burns!! 

I painted again today used lavender this time, what could it be, what could it be???


----------



## Reaper Wench

im the goddess said:


> Just in case I'm your victim, I love them.
> 
> I just posted a photo in the crafts section of a floral and witch hat decoration I made for Painter's sister.


Unfortunately I wasn't able to join in the secret reaper this time so I don't have an actual victim. I was just thinking if I am able to join in the next one, which I think I read on here would be before Halloween, that I would love a victim I could do one of my rugs for. It was wishful thinking. I'm really enjoying reading all the teasers and posts and looking at the photos of this one though even if I am not directly participating. I am appreciating it vicariously through all of you. I see some others are too. It has been a lot of fun following along!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Reaper Wench said:


> Unfortunately I wasn't able to join in the secret reaper this time so I don't have an actual victim. I was just thinking if I am able to join in the next one, which I think I read on here would be before Halloween, that I would love a victim I could do one of my rugs for. It was wishful thinking. I'm really enjoying reading all the teasers and posts and looking at the photos of this one though even if I am not directly participating. I am appreciating it vicariously through all of you. I see some others are too. It has been a lot of fun following along!


Well, yes, bethene said there would be a SR2 here soon, when her side of the work calms down a bit for this one, so be on the look out for it!


----------



## Bethany

Reaper Wench said:


> I've done that, lol! And not only cotton fabric but wool fabric as well. I do traditional rug hooking and have tons of wool. Thankfully it is relatively hard to find because I can't seem to pass it up and would be broke if it were more readily available. Fall and Halloween colors are my favorites and I can't seem to ever get enough, at least not in my mind. Here's a pic of a couple rugs I just finished. I wish I could get a victim that liked these sorts of things, I would be in absolute heaven!


Well, if you ever get me for a victim, I don't have it on my list, but I would be honored to own one!! And it would never see the floor.


----------



## Bethany

Ok, the majority of my weekend was spend setting up the Bar & surrounding area. So I can now say: The Bar Is Open!!





























Dear Victim, I do have part 1 of a 2 part project done for you.


----------



## IshWitch

I love those Reaper Wench! I hope you get me one day because that would make the best gift ever! I love natural fabrics like wool and linen. I would treasure a gift like that forever and put it in my Will!





Reaper Wench said:


> I've done that, lol! And not only cotton fabric but wool fabric as well. I do traditional rug hooking and have tons of wool. Thankfully it is relatively hard to find because I can't seem to pass it up and would be broke if it were more readily available. Fall and Halloween colors are my favorites and I can't seem to ever get enough, at least not in my mind. Here's a pic of a couple rugs I just finished. I wish I could get a victim that liked these sorts of things, I would be in absolute heaven!


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, that is a stunning bar. wowza. I am in awe.


----------



## MummyOf5

Reaper Wench said:


> I've done that, lol! And not only cotton fabric but wool fabric as well. I do traditional rug hooking and have tons of wool. Thankfully it is relatively hard to find because I can't seem to pass it up and would be broke if it were more readily available. Fall and Halloween colors are my favorites and I can't seem to ever get enough, at least not in my mind. Here's a pic of a couple rugs I just finished. I wish I could get a victim that liked these sorts of things, I would be in absolute heaven!


ME! ME! ME! I would so love to have either of those!


----------



## MummyOf5

printersdevil said:


> Is there anyway to have a list of all the people in this Secret Reaper?


What I do is write down everyone's name as they post their likes lists and keep track that way.


----------



## printersdevil

Bethany, the bar, new cabinet and all the accessories ROCK! Awesome job!


----------



## hallorenescene

so I just reread auditors poem, it was ever so good, but where's the ending? and where's auditor?


----------



## Bethany

Hallowenescene, thank you. We just bought the shelf above from Ikea (it was a B!+c# to get up), the "bar" is an antique sideboard that someone put by the dumpster where my husband was working in Ohio. Hubby built the lighted stairs for the bottles.


----------



## hallorenescene

ohh, you got a curb side treasure. well, everything looks great. and your hubby did a great job.


----------



## Bethany

Yes, I've had the sideboard for over 14 years. I've been keeping him busy. so I can continue to get decorating done.


----------



## im the goddess

Bethany the bar area looks great. Love the vampire on the wall and his unconventional martini olive..


----------



## IshWitch

If it is a bad burn then squeeze the Foille ointment into a piece of sterile gauze (whatever size necessary) and place it over the burn and wrap with the stretch gauze wrap. After soaking in icewater first to quell the area. It also works great for a bad sunburn and even bug/bee attacks.



bethene said:


> I will check it out also, I have gotten way to many glue burns!!


----------



## IshWitch

hallorenescene said:


> Bethany, that is a stunning bar. wowza. I am in awe.


You should see it in person! It is awesome!
And she really is the Margarita Queen LOL!


----------



## IshWitch

hallorenescene said:


> so I just reread auditors poem, it was ever so good, but where's the ending? and where's auditor?


Yeah, where is Auditor? Did someone leave'm under the bushes?


----------



## IshWitch

I've taken stalking to an all new level! 
Bwahahahaha!
I just looked around at my Victim's home, would've looked right into the windows if Google Earth could've gotten closer!
And boy do I have ideas for the box, my victim has excellent taste in Halloween decor.


----------



## hallorenescene

I'm not much of a drinker, and I don't like to many drinks, but I do like a good margarita every now and then. or a daiquiri. or a peach snapps and sour. other than those, i'll pass.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

So, I've been thinking about what to do for my victim for a while now. I finally got some good ideas today. Got a small something or another to add to the box. I like it, I hope they do too. We have similar taste in Halloween, so shopping should be pretty easy. You just have to hope they don't have it already. Oh, and then I noticed on my profile page, someone by the name " Secret Reaper Stalker" has visited my page!!!!!! How cool!!!! When I click on the name, it takes me to a page that says: " I'm watching you!" How creative, clever and fun! I love it I'm so excited already!


----------



## hallorenescene

I've always wondered who does the secret reaper stalker. it's kind of a creepy cool touch.


----------



## sikntwizted

Crud. This streatch at work needs to end so I can get back to my project. I can't even stalk this thread as busy as it's been. But alas, I see the light at the end of the tunnel. I call that glorious end "Thursday." One day it will be Thursday, and I might just be off of work! Oh, and that bar is sweet!


----------



## im the goddess

IshWitch said:


> I've taken stalking to an all new level!
> Bwahahahaha!
> I just looked around at my Victim's home, would've looked right into the windows if Google Earth could've gotten closer!
> And boy do I have ideas for the box, my victim has excellent taste in Halloween decor.


 You did take it to a new level. Well done.


----------



## Bethany

IshWitch, you have taken it to a borderline creepy level. SWEET!! I think I'll do that. 

Thanks for the complements on Bloody Mary's Bar everyone. If you're in the are, stop in for a cocktail.  Just be sure to call first, wouldn't want to be unprepared.


----------



## DieselFreak

I thought I was being creepy by google-ing my victims addy and name! Lol found their Facebook, which is private. But their friends isn't and I saw pictures of my victim! Mwahahahahaha.. This really could get outta hand with the wrong person. Just so y'all know whomever is my reaper, if you are in fact a real creepo I do carry concealed at all times!  Now back to more stalking! Oh and my victim should be receiving a treat in the next day or so.. Hint hint!



IshWitch said:


> I've taken stalking to an all new level!
> Bwahahahaha!
> I just looked around at my Victim's home, would've looked right into the windows if Google Earth could've gotten closer!
> And boy do I have ideas for the box, my victim has excellent taste in Halloween decor.


----------



## witchymom

maybe if my victim is good, they might get these......


----------



## Bethany

OH I would like those AND I could make room for 2, as stated earlier.... hmmmmm


----------



## WitchyKitty

Love the Halloween wine glasses!


----------



## WitchyKitty

IshWitch said:


> I've taken stalking to an all new level!
> Bwahahahaha!
> I just looked around at my Victim's home, would've looked right into the windows if Google Earth could've gotten closer!
> And boy do I have ideas for the box, my victim has excellent taste in Halloween decor.





im the goddess said:


> You did take it to a new level. Well done.





Bethany said:


> IshWitch, you have taken it to a borderline creepy level. SWEET!! I think I'll do that.
> 
> Thanks for the complements on Bloody Mary's Bar everyone. If you're in the are, stop in for a cocktail.  Just be sure to call first, wouldn't want to be unprepared.





DieselFreak said:


> I thought I was being creepy by google-ing my victims addy and name! Lol found their Facebook, which is private. But their friends isn't and I saw pictures of my victim! Mwahahahahaha.. This really could get outta hand with the wrong person. Just so y'all know whomever is my reaper, if you are in fact a real creepo I do carry concealed at all times!  Now back to more stalking! Oh and my victim should be receiving a treat in the next day or so.. Hint hint!


I may or may not have done the Google Earth thing once before, as well, lol. Creepy? Yes. Awesomely Reaper Stalker fun? Also Yes.


----------



## Hilda

IshWitch said:


> I've taken stalking to an all new level!
> Bwahahahaha!
> I just looked around at my Victim's home, would've looked right into the windows if Google Earth could've gotten closer!
> And boy do I have ideas for the box, my victim has excellent taste in Halloween decor.


Hope it isn't me!  Google shows the house at the end of our street for my address. LOL 
Although, I would love the comment about the excellent taste in Halloween decor. hahahaha


----------



## WitchyKitty

Someone needs to get teased or reaped today so I can see pics to cheer me up...I just watched the True Blood series finale and now I am quite depressed.  

Need pictures STAT! ...and a hug. I need a hug.


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies

Hilda said:


> Hope it isn't me!  Google shows the house at the end of our street for my address. LOL
> Although, I would love the comment about the excellent taste in Halloween decor. hahahaha


The first time we went to look at our house, before we moved, we looked it up on google and it showed the house next door. So we ended up going to our neighbors house and knocked on the door a couple times (the radio was on really loud and we didn't know if they could hear us) When he finally opened the door he was so angry, we told him we were there to look at the house for rent and he said, "Well it's not this house," and slammed the door in our face. lol. I was so embarrassed, our actually landlords were surprised he even answered the door...He's just a grumpy man who keeps to himself.


----------



## MummyOf5

I am back! I recovered from the weekend and am ready to get cracking on my victim's gifts! Don't know if any of you have seen restored antique tractors racing or not but I'll tell you there was a whole lot of beer and other liquor involved 

Going over my victim's list and gotta say there are a few things that I can handle no problem, some of the others are going to take some brainstorming! LOL
Gonna be very interesting working on this!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Oooh...I think I may have found a new thing to stalk my darling victim!!


----------



## lizzyborden

Starting on the first handmade item this evening and hope to start going through totes looking for goodies tomorrow.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

Sent a teaser out last week so hopefully soon I will hear that they've received it!! I have lots of ideas and am ready to start crafting up some stuff, just have to find time! 

Haha I've also checked this victim and previous victim's addresses in goggle maps, so I guess I'm a total creeper too! If someone tried mine it shows no where near where I live lol its more than a half mile away! 

Can't wait to start seeing the pics of the teasers!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Soon, I will be off to ship my main reap box. Hopefully, the post office is open after 3pm.


----------



## WitchyKitty

My Google Maps/Earth location is just a little off. The red arrow points across the street and one yard to the east of my house. (My reaper, if you happen to be looking for me in this super stalker way, my house has charcoal colored roof and the asphalt colored driveway that goes all the way to the back yard. It looks like they took this pic a year ago when my back patio and yard were a bit dug up from a broken water line!  )


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

My google maps location is in pointing in the right direction, but it was during the tear-down of the easter display and the yard and porch is in shambles


----------



## witchymom

i ordered my victim something today. 

i think they will be pleased.


----------



## Bethany

I will be crafting tonight & tomorrow. Picked up some things I needed. Need to get stuff done & out the door so I can focus on Halloween Decorating.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

whew Dear victim i am hard at work for you, purple paint, black paint


----------



## katshead42

I've been teased and what a wonderful tease it was! I LOVE my gift and feel really special that my reaper put so much work in to it. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU Reaper! You really made my day!


----------



## dariusobells

Shipping tomorrow.. then begins the new and angsty worry... "will my victim like it?....


----------



## WitchyKitty

My worry is also, "Will my victim like it?"...but also, the worry of, "Do I have the right address? Will my victim receive it??"
I worry so terribly that the address is wrong or it gets lost in the mail...


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I have the same fear Witchykitty, My victim is pretty far away and I was wondering if my box might get lost on the way there


----------



## hallorenescene

katshead, that is amazing. I really like it.
that's why you do tracking guys.


----------



## Ophelia

*My, you've all been busy this weekend!

Reaper Wench, those rugs are amazing! I've never done anything like that, it looks difficult.

Very nice bar set up, Bethany!

Witchymom, I would say that I've been good, but I'm afraid you wouldn't believe me.

I was out of town the last few days, but I am back! DH is very busy this week, hopefully it doesn't cramp my reaping time...*


----------



## S_Toast

busy busy weekend. tomatoes are on so it's canning season. jam season too. gotta squeeze it all in with working with my mini horse on cart driving. But all I want to do is work on my Reaping!!! guess that's what late nights are for. hoping my victim likes their gift. I've put so much time into it so it's like mailing off my little pet project. I'm sure it will be appreciated though. So excited and nervous to get it sent off.


----------



## GiggleFairy

lizzyborden said:


> Nothing started yet, but the ideas sure are flowing! . I think I've filled more pages in my Halloween notebook in the last few days than I have all year.


I had to do the same thing last night lizzyborden - write notes. With my ADHD, if I don't corral my thoughts my head would have exploded!




Magusky said:


> Oww this looks so much fun!
> I will have to wait and participate next year.
> 
> Have fun Reapers!





GiggleingGhost said:


> Me too! It's good that I'm going to be doing Secret Reaper next year cause I'm like a kid with a Sears catalog! Ut oh . . . I just dated myself! Lololol.
> 
> Giggleingghost or GG



Magusky and  Giggleingghost, you two can always jump in the second Secret Reaper that's coming up soon. Just keep an eye out for the sign up thread.




Ophelia said:


> *I'm happy to see that I am among a privileged few that will be drawing out the suspense, if only by procrastination. *


Ophelia, you know you're a woman after my own heart don't you!?!?!  




Kelloween said:


> My boxes are referred to as "Frankenboxes" I am not a very good packager and I always have trouble doing "small"


Kelloween, I couldn't help but LMAO at this! Totally sounds like the concoctions I brew up in my cauldron. No matter how small my intentions may be, I always need my biggest cauldron by the time I'm done.




im the goddess said:


> Here's a teaser... I bought something off the internet this morning for my victim!


YAY! Maybe it's a real fake eyeball I've been wanting. Or a set of false teeth. Oooh, ooh, or a chicken foot. But I did find out some pet stores sell those as dog treats. Maybe it's a shrunken head. Or a clown mask or costume or part. Oh gosh, there are so many things on my list it could be. I'm so excited that you went shopping for me im the goddess!




Candy Creature said:


> Probably end up shipping goodies near deadline. Halloween items are just now appearing in stores in my area.


That's how it usually is for my Candy Creature. The stores around here put out just enough to piss you off. Like basically they set out the boxes and don't open them until the week or so AFTER the deadline, lol. The last couple of years I was MEGA stressed. This year I think I'll have better luck though. Not my victim however, I tend to wait closer to the deadline to ship.




printersdevil said:


> I hate when people do not every reveal who they are. To me it is just sort of rude. Yes, it is a Secret Reaper, but the idea of the game is to reveal when the gift arrives or soon after. I know that some never know who their reaper was. It sort of spoils things IMHO.
> I usually add a card or letter with my name and screen name for my Victim.


Ms. Rude would be me printersdevil! I think the first year I participated we weren't telling who we were, so I didn't. The second year my card (and part of my gift) didn't make it in the box. Didn't find it until about 7 months later. I SWORE it was in the box the whole time! *facepalm* The year I had to be rescue reaped - by Sherry in Texas - LOVE those Texans! - I didn't get to post pics of the awesome gifts I received was because I ended up in the hospital right after her gift came and my family packed everything up.




IshWitch said:


> Yeah, where is Auditor? Did someone leave'm under the bushes?


I think Auditor passed out a LOOOOONG time ago! Gawd I hope the gerbils didn't drag him off to the bushes for some wayward fun. 



IshWitch said:


> I've taken stalking to an all new level!
> Bwahahahaha!
> I just looked around at my Victim's home, would've looked right into the windows if Google Earth could've gotten closer!
> And boy do I have ideas for the box, my victim has excellent taste in Halloween decor.


Okay, y'all have really taken stalking to a WHOLE new level!



DieselFreak said:


> I thought I was being creepy by google-ing my victims addy and name! Lol found their Facebook, which is private. But their friends isn't and I saw pictures of my victim! Mwahahahahaha.. This really could get outta hand with the wrong person. Just so y'all know whomever is my reaper, if you are in fact a real creepo I do carry concealed at all times!  Now back to more stalking! Oh and my victim should be receiving a treat in the next day or so.. Hint hint!


LOL! Deisel, I was going to ask what State you're in because you sound like a Texan. You have the "y'all" and the "gun toting" down, but I guess now is not really the best time to reveal where you're from since everything is a big secret, lol. We have the concealed carry permits, plus the old law of traveling through 3 counties and you can carry, blah, blah, blah. Plus I have "crazy" and I know how to use it. I think that's my best defense anyway. 


Now to play catch up with the rest of you and google my victim's residence! For all of those other miscellaneous questions people asked opinions on, when I first started doing SR, we didn't have to reveal who we were, it was optional. I never revealed who I was and only once was I asked, which happened to be the first year we started revealing our identities - a card was in the box, but had settled under the packing material. I've never sent out teasers. I've never sent my Victim's gift out early; I torture them and make them wait. I cannot confirm, nor deny, that I have sources that mail things for me from towns other than mine. I will keep you confused until I choose to reveal myself should I change any of my minds. Yes, plural, minds. *snort* In December 2012, for those of you who are new, Abby Normal, my brain, tore apart at the base right between my eyes. I underwent an emergency 8+ hour brain surgery to save my life and simply put, I have a "patch" there. We just let Abby think what she wants to and we all get along in here.


----------



## screamqueen2012

moonwitchkitty said:


> whew Dear victim i am hard at work for you, purple paint, black paint


boy aint that the truth, thank goodness my nails are painted purple so it blends in well...lol....


----------



## screamqueen2012

i sure wish i could post what i am working on for my victim....i think i upped my game on one thing.....its so hard to predict what people like .................poke


----------



## Kenneth

Bethany, that bar is absolutely A-M-A-Z-I-N-G! Seriously, when's Happy Hour? LOL. 

I'm technically "finished" with my reaper...but I just feel like it's not enough. I just want my victim to be happy


----------



## bethene

Man, I need to get busy, I have stuff ready from my stash, but am making some things also, so far all I have done is some painting,


----------



## Kelloween

I have not started anything!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Don't worry Kelloween, you still have a while to brew up some nice crafts for your victim


----------



## Ghouliet

I really enjoy secret reaper but I find once I get started I just keep finding more things I want to add or make. It is hard to figure out when to end it and just send it. I have finished with this one but I have already started on a second one.


----------



## sikntwizted

Google earth is literally a half mile off of my place.


----------



## im the goddess

GiggleFairy said:


> YAY! Maybe it's a real fake eyeball I've been wanting. Or a set of false teeth. Oooh, ooh, or a chicken foot. But I did find out some pet stores sell those as dog treats. Maybe it's a shrunken head. Or a clown mask or costume or part. Oh gosh, there are so many things on my list it could be. I'm so excited that you went shopping for me im the goddess!


 Very well could be, but I'll never tell.



screamqueen2012 said:


> i sure wish i could post what i am working on for my victim....i think i upped my game on one thing.....its so hard to predict what people like .................poke


 Go ahead and post it. We won't tell anyone.



Kenneth said:


> I'm technically "finished" with my reaper...but I just feel like it's not enough. I just want my victim to be happy





Ghouliet said:


> I really enjoy secret reaper but I find once I get started I just keep finding more things I want to add or make. It is hard to figure out when to end it and just send it. I have finished with this one but I have already started on a second one.


Kenneth, like Ghouliet says, we all do it. I made an impulse buy last night at Target that I'm sure my victim will like. So far I made three planned projects, one add on project, bought three items, and plan two more projects. Throw in a teaser here and there, and I think I'm done. I don't really count any of the projects as costs, because I already had most of the items I used in the projects. I want my victim to have a great box, and I think she will. That's right people, I said she!

Speaking of my dear victim. That little thingy I order off the internet arrived yesterday. Bwhahahahahaha!

I don't know how I feel about all this outside stalking. On the one hand, it is meant in fun, but on the other hand it could be used unwisely. I realize that is true in anything we put ourselves online with. I know we put ourselves out there with this, but to me it is somewhat contained. PIinterest is one thing, as I freely gave that profile information out, but stalking friends from private Facebook accounts and Google Earth, just makes me a bit uncomfortable. I try to keep my public social activity as neutral as I can, because, I never want anything bad to be seen by a potential future employer. As a personal choice, I never friend anyone I work with, and I am only friends with about three people I ever worked with in the past. I'm not trying to scold or anything, but it just makes me a bit uncomfortable. I guess I feel this way because my ex-office mate use to sit at work and Facebook stalk her boyfriend's two ex-wives. There is a reason they are exes, get over it. I have also been stalked on Linked In by a crazy ex-coworker. We are in two very different fields, I'm an accountant, and she is a genetic counselor, and we did not get along so, why is she constantly looking at my Linked In page. Am I alone in this? And like I said, I'm really not trying to start anything or upset anyone, I'm just stating how I feel. If your okay with it, your okay with it. I just don't feel I will engage in it.


----------



## im the goddess

Oh, and Reaper, I'm seriously in need of that housekeeper I requested.  If you peaked through my windows, you would understand why, and I would just die. LOL


----------



## Ghouliet

im the goddess said:


> Oh, and Reaper, I'm seriously in need of that housekeeper I requested.  If you peaked through my windows, you would understand why, and I would just die. LOL


Did you say HOUSEKEEPER! Oh x#!yz (expletives) I forgot to add that to my list.


----------



## Palladino

Are any other reapers challenged by the September 17 deadline? Is that earlier than we usually do this? I have very slim pickings Halloween wise until the end of September. The Spirit Store doesn't even open until early October.


----------



## Bethany

Kenneth said:


> Bethany, that bar is absolutely A-M-A-Z-I-N-G! Seriously, when's Happy Hour? LOL.


Happy Hour is whenever anyone shows up for a visit. 



Kelloween said:


> I have not started anything!


I finally have made progress. Only thing is the ($&%(#&$ I'm working on for my victim, I want to keep for myself. 



sikntwizted said:


> Google earth is literally a half mile off of my place.


So........would that be 1/2 mile North, South, East or West?


----------



## lizzyborden

I planned to work on my victim's goodies last night but I have received a very unexpected reaping that I still can't believe. Dr. confirmed this morning that we'll be having a little haunter in the spring.


----------



## Ghouliet

Congratulations Lizzyborden. That is fantastic news.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Dear Victim, your gift is on the way! Post office clerks loved your box. Hope it arrives in one piece!


----------



## scareme

Hey! Hey victim! I'm up! I'm moving! I walked to the front door. I opened it. It was bright. It was hot. That's enough of that crap. Besides, I've always done my best work after dark. 

I'll give you a little hint. I looked high for your gift. I looked low for your gift. I looked inside for your gift. I looked outside for your gift.


----------



## printersdevil

GiggleFairy, you are not Ms. Rude. I was referring to those who never post pics or respond to things or seem to like to play. Life gets in the way for all of us and sometimes numerous times..It is just frustrating to have those who don't really seem to like the game of reaping. Now, I feel like the rude one. 

I truly love the anticipation and the sharing of things as much as the receiving!!!


----------



## MummyOf5

lizzyborden said:


> I planned to work on my victim's goodies last night but I have received a very unexpected reaping that I still can't believe. Dr. confirmed this morning that we'll be having a little haunter in the spring.


That is AWESOME news lizzy!


----------



## printersdevil

Congratulations, lizzy borden!


----------



## im the goddess

Congratulations lizzyborden.


----------



## im the goddess

Ghouliet said:


> Did you say HOUSEKEEPER! Oh x#!yz (expletives) I forgot to add that to my list.


It's not too late, just update your list.


----------



## LadySherry

Congrats Ms Lizzy---future haunter and reaper.
Gigglefairy yes I was your rescue reaper and was concerned when you disappeared from the forum for awhile after getting your box but we reconnected when you got back on your feet.
I do agree with Printersdevil that it would be nice to know when a teaser or reaping arrives so we (the reaper) knows it arrived and didn't get lost or stolen(has happened). Yours I sent signature requested so I knew you received it.
Most of the time I send out a teaser as a address check also lets me know an average delivery time for the "Big" box.
I might not also post pics of my teaser but I do acknowledge them in the thread.
now back to my stalking of this newest victim. Ooooo the things I have planned for you..........


----------



## Saki.Girl

lizzyborden said:


> I planned to work on my victim's goodies last night but I have received a very unexpected reaping that I still can't believe. Dr. confirmed this morning that we'll be having a little haunter in the spring.


A big big congrads oh we so need to have a baby reaper gifts sent to you hehe


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Congratulations Lizzyborden!!!!


----------



## witchymom

lizzyborden said:


> I planned to work on my victim's goodies last night but I have received a very unexpected reaping that I still can't believe. Dr. confirmed this morning that we'll be having a little haunter in the spring.


WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

now be prepared to be poor the rest of your life........... LOLOLOL


----------



## Bethany

lizzyborden said:


> I planned to work on my victim's goodies last night but I have received a very unexpected reaping that I still can't believe. Dr. confirmed this morning that we'll be having a little haunter in the spring.


Lizzy Congratulations!!! That is super!!! So happy for you two!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Congrats Lizzy!!!!!! Awesome!


----------



## Saki.Girl

well dear victim it has been a long time since I did a project and no matter what I did it just was not turning out good enough . lucky this dose not happen to often to me . time to start this one over again lol


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I've been having a few mishaps too saki. I had to redo a project three times before I got it how I wanted it to be


----------



## Saki.Girl

blowmoldcrazy said:


> I've been having a few mishaps too saki. I had to redo a project three times before I got it how I wanted it to be


you have more patience then me if it dose not work on 2 try time for me to ditch it and try something eles LOL


----------



## Bethany

Blowmold & Saki, I hope I don't have bad luck with my current project. I don't have the "materials" to do another.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Blowmold & Saki, I hope I don't have bad luck with my current project. I don't have the "materials" to do another.


got my fingers crossed for you


----------



## WitchyKitty

im the goddess said:


> I don't know how I feel about all this outside stalking. On the one hand, it is meant in fun, but on the other hand it could be used unwisely. I realize that is true in anything we put ourselves online with. I know we put ourselves out there with this, but to me it is somewhat contained. PIinterest is one thing, as I freely gave that profile information out, but stalking friends from private Facebook accounts and Google Earth, just makes me a bit uncomfortable. I try to keep my public social activity as neutral as I can, because, I never want anything bad to be seen by a potential future employer. As a personal choice, I never friend anyone I work with, and I am only friends with about three people I ever worked with in the past. I'm not trying to scold or anything, but it just makes me a bit uncomfortable. I guess I feel this way because my ex-office mate use to sit at work and Facebook stalk her boyfriend's two ex-wives. There is a reason they are exes, get over it. I have also been stalked on Linked In by a crazy ex-coworker. We are in two very different fields, I'm an accountant, and she is a genetic counselor, and we did not get along so, why is she constantly looking at my Linked In page. Am I alone in this? And like I said, I'm really not trying to start anything or upset anyone, I'm just stating how I feel. If your okay with it, your okay with it. I just don't feel I will engage in it.


Yeah, that's completely understandable!  Truthfully, I really only did it once on accident, lol. I like to toss the address onto google or yahoo maps to make sure it's a real, correct address before I ship a package (I am a super worrier that I have the wrong address written down!! I don't have a lot of money to reship a box if it's returned to me...although this won't help if it's a real address, but just not the correct one, so not much point in doing that anyway again.)...I happened to see there was an earth view instead of the normal map (which I didn't even know I could do, lol.) so out of extreme curiosity of what this view was, I clicked on it. Most of the time the map doesn't show the right house, anyway, like mine. Me, I guess I don't care if my Reaper peeks at the roof of my house...I mean, they have my address, they can just drive over and walk up to my door and peek in my windows if they really wanted to! ...THAT would be creepy, though, hahaha!  Do not worry, my victim, I am not stalking your house!


----------



## MummyOf5

The images they use for alot of that stuff can be several years old. It's not like they have a guy with a camera hiding in the bushes 
As far as the private facebook page, it's not very private if you have friends that don't have the same permissions as you do set up.


----------



## Bethany

I've never googled my victim's address and don't plan to. What is the point? My FB is private, only my friends can see what I post, if they share what I post, still only my friends can see it that we have in common. Had a creepy exp. on FB that someone found out the EXACT location of my house without knowing my address.


----------



## WitchyKitty

MummyOf5 said:


> The images they use for alot of that stuff can be several years old. It's not like they have a guy with a camera hiding in the bushes
> As far as the private facebook page, it's not very private if you have friends that don't have the same permissions as you do set up.


At least, we HOPE there isn't a creepy guy in the bushes...


----------



## WitchyKitty

Lol, okay, let's just all agree to not super search our victims, lol. We don't want to worry people or ruin Secret Reaper. We don't want people getting upset! It's all good. Keep it safe and fun.

Like I said, my encounter with google maps (not even Google Earth, as I have now just found out.) was an accidental run in with it...and I was only trying to verify that my address was a real address. I wasn't trying to purposely cyberstalk my victim. I thought it was funny that I could do that if I wanted, yes, but I haven't done it again...nor have I tried to check facebook.

Now, onto other things...do you think the rain will hit the rhubarb??


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Has anyone actually seen the truck that takes the pictures? I've never seen it. It is fairly obvious, there is an 360 angle camera on a mast on top of the truck.


----------



## WitchyKitty

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Has anyone actually seen the truck that takes the pictures? I've never seen it. It is fairly obvious, there is an 360 angle camera on a mast on top of the truck.


It's done via satellite...isn't it? A truck with a mast would be way to short...


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

WitchyKitty said:


> It's done via satellite...isn't it? A truck with a mast would be way to short...


 Oh... Isn't the street view done with the truck or is that satellite too?


----------



## WitchyKitty

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Oh... Isn't the street view done with the truck or is that satellite too?


No idea...I didn't know there was a street view...like I said, I only found this on Maps...which is just a far away satellite view from the top. I don't actually have Google Earth.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Nothing in the mail for me today. Still unsure of when I wish to send out my victim's box...


----------



## Ghouliet

lil Ghouliette was photographed by a google truck on one of the streets nearby our house.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Ghouliet said:


> lil Ghouliette was photographed by a google truck on one of the streets nearby our house.


Really? Now that would be weird...I didn't know they existed. I just thought there were rooftop neighborhood views.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Okay, so the google truck myth is true, I've never seen one Anyway, Witchykitty, what did you mean when you said " do you think the rain will hit the rhubarb"?


----------



## MummyOf5

Here's what I know, shortly after we moved to the farm there were some people that had stopped in front of our house and were taking digital pics with a camera. So, like just about anywhere we go, hubby walks up to them and engages in a 30 minute conversation about what they were doing and why, so on and so forth. These guys had the job of driving around rural Iowa in their little car taking all these pictures to be uploaded for the streetview use for the mapping. Hubby likes to tell people that if you look thru one of the bushes at the right angle you can see him "using the facilities"so to speak. He gets really funny looks from people


----------



## WitchyKitty

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Okay, so the google truck myth is true, I've never seen one Anyway, Witchykitty, what did you mean when you said " do you think the rain will hit the rhubarb"?


Hahaha...I learned it from my Grandpa. (some say "hit the rhubarb" some say "hurt the rhubarb") It's something people used to say to either change the subject or start a conversation when there is nothing to talk about. There are at least two answers to this question. Does anybody know them??


----------



## DieselFreak

Well. I guess I'm the shunned one. I did wrong. I'm sorry. It truly was meant to be all in good fun. This is my first Secret Reaper and really didn't get a good list as what to do for my vic. Thought perhaps a search would bring something up for me, it seems this person hasn't been active for a long time cause there's nothing posted on here. I didn't look at their house or anything and I will let them know that I did in fact search them out. Hopefully they're not offended. I did find my inspiration for the perfect gift. I hope they love it. I will ship this gift and then it'll be my last SR. We live in an era of technology, if you have a fb page or give your addy out to completely random people then you are truly the one to give up your own bit of privacy. I feel like I needed to defend myself here a little. Again I am sorry. I'll take my leave and bow out.


----------



## WitchyKitty

DieselFreak said:


> Well. I guess I'm the shunned one. I did wrong. I'm sorry. It truly was meant to be all in good fun. This is my first Secret Reaper and really didn't get a good list as what to do for my vic. Thought perhaps a search would bring something up for me, it seems this person hasn't been active for a long time cause there's nothing posted on here. I didn't look at their house or anything and I will let them know that I did in fact search them out. Hopefully they're not offended. I did find my inspiration for the perfect gift. I hope they love it. I will ship this gift and then it'll be my last SR. We live in an era of technology, if you have a fb page or give your addy out to completely random people then you are truly the one to give up your own bit of privacy. I feel like I needed to defend myself here a little. Again I am sorry. I'll take my leave and bow out.


I feel bad, too, and all I saw was a roof of a bunch of houses that might be my victim's. I don't think anyone wants you, or any of us, to quit...it probably just shouldn't be done in the future...


----------



## MummyOf5

WitchyKitty said:


> Hahaha...I learned it from my Grandpa. (some say "hit the rhubarb" some say "hurt the rhubarb") It's something people used to say to either change the subject or start a conversation when there is nothing to talk about. There are at least two answers to this question. Does anybody know them??


“Not if it's in cans”


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

WitchyKitty said:


> Hahaha...I learned it from my Grandpa. (some say "hit the rhubarb" some say "hurt the rhubarb") It's something people used to say to either change the subject or start a conversation when there is nothing to talk about. There are two answers to this question. Does anybody know them??


I thought it might have had something to do with that I love old family jokes that are passed down from relatives!!!


----------



## MummyOf5

Don't worry about it. Those things happen from time to time, no one was hurt and it was ment in good fun. I wouldn't be upset if it was me, it wasn't, was it? 

I actually think that I would be flattered that they cared enough to go to all that trouble to be sure that they were sending me something that I would like for my reaping.


----------



## WitchyKitty

MummyOf5 said:


> “Not if it's in cans”


YES! Hahahaha! That's one of the two answers that I know to my question. Awesome.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Witchykitty come on tell us the other one!!!! I can't find it on google


----------



## dariusobells

Annnnd it is shipped! Managed to flag down an East bound Raven that said the address wasn't far out of his way. He said he'd call and give me an update when he spotted a cell phone sparkly enough for his girlfriend.


----------



## WitchyKitty

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Witchykitty come on tell us the other one!!!! I can't find it on google


Hahahaha! Okaaaayyy...

"No, but it'll sure play heck with the pumpkins!"


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Yeah, I do use the pumpkins a lot, sorry


----------



## WitchyKitty

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Yeah, I do use the pumpkins a lot, sorry


Hahaha...huh? I have no idea what you mean...


----------



## GiggleFairy

im the goddess said:


> Oh, and Reaper, I'm seriously in need of that housekeeper I requested.  If you peaked through my windows, you would understand why, and I would just die. LOL


im the goddess, on THAT note, I hope my reaper DID google my house. I rent it, my landlord passed away years ago and of the thirty houses she owned, she left this ONE to her great-grandson (who is as sweet as pie, but had never had anything to do with the homes) and the other 29 to her grandson who'd been in charge of all of her rental properties, repairs and upkeep. This house is old and needs so many repairs. Soooo . . . I not only desperately need that housekeeper, I need a yardman and a cabana boy. 

No, reaper, I did not get a pool put in after Google Earth took the photo of my house. I've just always wanted to have a cabana boy. Geesh! Can a Fairy catch a break, other than in a bone??? 




lizzyborden said:


> I planned to work on my victim's goodies last night but I have received a very unexpected reaping that I still can't believe. Dr. confirmed this morning that we'll be having a little haunter in the spring.


Oh lizzyborden! That is fantastic news! Congratulations!!! I also had my bundle of joy in the Springtime, she was an Easter baby. Now she's a teenager. I'd love to have a Halloween baby, but I'll admit, carrying a child through the latter stages of pregnancy through the cooler months was Heaven! When I look at these women who are close to term and the temps outside are hot enough to fry an egg, I feel so bad for them. 




printersdevil said:


> GiggleFairy, you are not Ms. Rude. I was referring to those who never post pics or respond to things or seem to like to play. Life gets in the way for all of us and sometimes numerous times..It is just frustrating to have those who don't really seem to like the game of reaping. Now, I feel like the rude one.
> 
> I truly love the anticipation and the sharing of things as much as the receiving!!!


I know I not only speak for myself when I say this printersdevil, but your name and "rude" shouldn't even be used in the same sentence. I don't think you have a rude bone in your body.  And now I "get" what you're saying. Life has definitely gotten in my way many times over the past couple of years. Heck, I think it's more like once it got in my way it wouldn't move, lol. On the other hand, I feel SO fortunate in the fact that I get joy out of seeing what other's get. I'm sensitive to other's emotions. I like seeing people happy. Make sense? Like even though it's their "toy", I still get the surprise factor when they open it. I know you and I have talked privately, so you're more aware of what's on my "platter" than most, but I just had to so Secret Reaper. It's tradition! 




LadySherry said:


> Gigglefairy yes I was your rescue reaper and was concerned when you disappeared from the forum for awhile after getting your box but we reconnected when you got back on your feet. I do agree with Printersdevil that it would be nice to know when a teaser or reaping arrives so we (the reaper) knows it arrived and didn't get lost or stolen(has happened). Yours I sent signature requested so I knew you received it.
> Most of the time I send out a teaser as a address check also lets me know an average delivery time for the "Big" box.
> I might not also post pics of my teaser but I do acknowledge them in the thread.
> now back to my stalking of this newest victim. Ooooo the things I have planned for you..........


LadySherry, you were a FANTASTIC rescue reaper! And if it weren't for people like you, all of Bethene's hard work could've gone down the drain years ago from people getting their feelings hurt or stirring up controversy or the like. I've even seen some HF members volunteer to be rescue reapers, yet they don't even participate in the actual reaping. They're just there in case they are needed. There were so many things that I really enjoyed in the box you sent (my daughter and I fought over the googly-eye glasses for starters, lol) but your friendship was the best thing that came out of it. 


  im a goddess, I will investigate every single bit of information my victim has given me. I will look through their profile here, their albums, their posts (to get an idea of other likes/dislikes/how they think/etc.). If they've provided a pinterest or facebook link, I'll go there, too. If any of those have public links, I'll jump over to those as well. If I use the word "stalking", I'm not talking about seriously doing something illegal. Now if my victim lived close, I might be tempted to go with a larger or heavier gift and personally deliver my package since I wouldn't have to worry about shipping it. (If I found out any of you lived close for that matter, chances are I'd contact you via private message. I wouldn't be able to resist! A shopping/crafting buddy! YAY!) I think people in general are just using the term "stalking" lightly and maybe saying they're doing this or doing that when in fact they are not. Just trying to keep things interesting. I know a few years ago we had a "drag race" to Bethene's to get our victim's names. We all pinky swore we wouldn't say who actually showed up in drag and who didn't . . .


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

WitchyKitty said:


> Hahaha...huh? I have no idea what you mean...


I thought you were commenting on how much I use the pumpkin emoticon, which is quite often and I apologize because it must get annoying.


----------



## WitchyKitty

blowmoldcrazy said:


> I thought you were commenting on how much I use the pumpkin emoticon, which is quite often and I apologize because it must get annoying.


No, hahaha. The other answer to the question of, "So, you think the rain will hurt the rhubarb?" is, "no, but it'll sure play heck with the pumpkins!" LOL!  You begged me for the other answer, so I told you!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Oh thank you!! sorry for the confusion


----------



## dariusobells

blowmoldcrazy said:


> I thought you were commenting on how much I use the pumpkin emoticon, which is quite often and I apologize because it must get annoying.




you mean these?  I always liked em myself,  Some might not like them  but we know they are here for fun too

Some are confused by them others they make nervouse  but no need to be unhappy  we aren't going to gripe  or make you feel awkward  cause we are all here to have fun  and be happy 

(I knew I could use all 11)


----------



## WitchyKitty

"Five little pumpkins sitting on a gate ...

The first one said,  "Oh my, it's getting late!"
The second one said,  "There are witches in the air!"
The third one said,  "...but we don't care!"
The fourth one said,  "Let's run and run and run!"
The fifth one said,  "I'm ready for some fun!"

OooooOoooo went the wind and OUT went the lights, 
And the five little pumpkins,
Rolled out of site!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

OH MY GOD!!!! I remember listening to the disney halloween sing-a-long and that was one of my favorites!!!! I wish I could find the original VCR tape.


----------



## GiggleFairy

To My Reaper:

I added to my LIKES list. My new addition just popped in my head last night when I couldn't sleep. With school starting and children not always wanting to do their homework, this would be a good punishment for them. Husbands are always putting their foot in their mouth, so this is a good "get out of the dog house" activity for him. If my reaper is a man, surely you can buy your wife flowers or do something nice to get her to pose for this project. Again, I'll assemble and stuff 'em! The new addition is in Y-E-L-L-O-W. My list is on Page 15, Post #148. Here's a link to help you out.   


http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...-dislikes-thread-secret-reaper-2014-a-15.html


_ To My Victim:

I found something awesome yesterday while I was picking up prescriptions. I've never seen one like this. Night before last, I typed your likes/dislikes list into my notes on my phone so I could have it readily available when I went out. Unfortunately for you, I typed your list from memory. Last night, I compared your real list to the one on my phone and I'd omitted a couple of things, INCLUDING the item I'd purchased yesterday. Imagine my surprise when I realized the item I'd bought was on your list. Now to see if I can bring myself to part with it *sigh*   _


----------



## Hilda

dariusobells said:


> you mean these?  I always liked em myself,  Some might not like them  but we know they are here for fun too
> 
> Some are confused by them others they make nervouse  but no need to be unhappy  we aren't going to gripe  or make you feel awkward  cause we are all here to have fun  and be happy
> 
> (I knew I could use all 11)


I just spewed Coffee Collatta all over my screen. hahahahahahaha I mean..           

After all, it is the Season of the Pumpkin now you know.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Hilda said:


> I just spewed Coffee Collatta all over my screen. hahahahahahaha I mean..
> 
> After all, it is the Season of the Pumpkin now you know.


ROTFL!!!!!!! Hilda I am dying laughing!!!!!!


----------



## Bethany

WitchyKitty said:


> Now, onto other things...do you think the rain will hit the rhubarb??


OMG!! My Dad used to ask us that all the time when we were growing up. Along with "who's buried in Grant's Tomb" and then the comment "you know, you'd be good looking if you wasn't so homely".


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

I've been tippy toe-ing around, victim, and I'm working on your surprises! I think I've got your style figured out, and now I see that it's common to decorate the box the goodies come in. 

This is so much fun!


----------



## Bethany

WitchyKitty said:


> Hahaha...I learned it from my Grandpa. (some say "hit the rhubarb" some say "hurt the rhubarb") It's something people used to say to either change the subject or start a conversation when there is nothing to talk about. There are at least two answers to this question. Does anybody know them??


We always answered "not if it's in cans".



DieselFreak said:


> Well. I guess I'm the shunned one. I did wrong. I'm sorry. It truly was meant to be all in good fun. This is my first Secret Reaper and really didn't get a good list as what to do for my vic. Thought perhaps a search would bring something up for me, it seems this person hasn't been active for a long time cause there's nothing posted on here. I didn't look at their house or anything and I will let them know that I did in fact search them out. Hopefully they're not offended. I did find my inspiration for the perfect gift. I hope they love it. I will ship this gift and then it'll be my last SR. We live in an era of technology, if you have a fb page or give your addy out to completely random people then you are truly the one to give up your own bit of privacy. I feel like I needed to defend myself here a little. Again I am sorry. I'll take my leave and bow out.


Do not feel that you need to drop out of furture reaper exchanges. I understand what some are saying, but we are partaking in an exchange that we give complete strangers our addresses. At least you and others shared that you googled. not like you went window peeking  If you & ishwitch wouldn't have mentioned it, no one would know. I heard of one reaper that actually hand delivered their victim's gift! That would be awesome, but I would want them to ring the bell & join me for lunch or at least a drink!! If my victim lived close, I think I would send a note or PM through someone else to see when I could deliver their gift.  





LoveAndEyeballs said:


> I've been tippy toe-ing around, victim, and I'm working on your surprises! I think I've got your style figured out, and now I see that it's common to decorate the box the goodies come in.
> 
> This is so much fun!


I am waiting patiently for my box to be delivered.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> We always answered "not if it's in cans".


Yep, in my family, we answered that or "No, but it'll sure play heck with the pumpkins." Ahhh, memories...I miss my Grandpa!!


----------



## Bethany

OH just a thought. If you all google my address (1313 Mockingbird Lane) You'll all LOVE my house. 

Wowza!! There is actually a house at that address in my actual city!!


----------



## GiggleFairy

DieselFreak said:


> Well. I guess I'm the shunned one. I did wrong. I'm sorry. It truly was meant to be all in good fun. This is my first Secret Reaper and really didn't get a good list as what to do for my vic. Thought perhaps a search would bring something up for me, it seems this person hasn't been active for a long time cause there's nothing posted on here. I didn't look at their house or anything and I will let them know that I did in fact search them out. Hopefully they're not offended. I did find my inspiration for the perfect gift. I hope they love it. I will ship this gift and then it'll be my last SR. We live in an era of technology, if you have a fb page or give your addy out to completely random people then you are truly the one to give up your own bit of privacy. I feel like I needed to defend myself here a little. Again I am sorry. I'll take my leave and bow out.


Are you crazy? I wouldn't drop out. Besides, it's not like you broke the law. All of this info is public information after all. (Meaning what's on Google Earth.) There are people on here that are WAY more batsh*t crazier than you DieselFreak. Over the years we've REALLY seen some weirdos come and go. People have even been booted from the forum. THAT is when you know you've crossed the line. This is nothing. Heck, I'm still waiting for Google Earth to load on my PC so I can see if my house pic has been updated. I have a new PC and a crappy broadband provider, so it takes forever to download stuff. You didn't hurt anyone over this, nor did you intend to, so I wouldn't worry one bit over it anymore and I DEFINITELY wouldn't bow out of future festivities. My reaper can google me all they want to.


----------



## witchymom

whoa whoa whoa.... what'd i miss? 

did someone get mad because their reaper GOOGLED them? really? 

isnt that kind of a GIVEN? especially if you don't give much for your reaper to go on? i mean, i try to give my reaper a LOT to work with (and im easy to please) but not everyone is like that....


----------



## WitchyKitty

witchymom said:


> whoa whoa whoa.... what'd i miss?
> 
> did someone get mad because their reaper GOOGLED them? really?
> 
> isnt that kind of a GIVEN? especially if you don't give much for your reaper to go on? i mean, i try to give my reaper a LOT to work with (and im easy to please) but not everyone is like that....


Some had mentioned that they used Google Earth and saw their victims houses, all in fun. (I had even done it one time, after finding out that I could do it by accident...curiosity got me, lol. Really, I just saw roofs on a street and trees because I was on Maps, not Earth.) 
Some others just mentioned they were a little uncomfortable with the thought that someone may have Googled their own house, is all. The conversation went from there, with people chiming in on if they thought that was okay to have done or not. No one who jokingly peeked on Google meant any harm, and I am sure most everyone knows that...it was just meant to be harmless SR stalking fun. Some of us who had done this in the past just feel bad for upsetting others who weren't okay with it...


----------



## witchymom

oh good grief...................


----------



## WitchyKitty

Not a big deal...just people giving their opinions.


----------



## WitchyKitty

...and then I tried to make everything better by changing the subject with old fashioned talk and then signing the pumpkin song!


----------



## Bethany

Let's also revisit someones song. 
WHo was it that did this last year?

.On the Twelfth day of dying my reaper gave to me 

Twelve stalkers stalking
Eleven werewolves howling
Ten Ravens quoting
Nine mummys moaning
eight vampires rising
Seven slayers slaying
six corpses rotting

Five jack - o - Lanterns!

four screaming spirits
three spider webs
two dried out skulls
and a bat in a dead tree.


----------



## katshead42

I still can't get over my teaser gift. Thank you reaper! I've been working on my victims gift the last few days and I hope they like it.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hahaha, Bethany...I remember the 12 days song, but am not 100% sure who wrote it...


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

That song is so cute!!! I am sitting here singing it in my head


----------



## dariusobells

I am flattered to be remembered..


----------



## WitchyKitty

dariusobells said:


> I am flattered to be remembered..


Wondered if that was yours, lol.


----------



## Bethany

dariusobells said:


> I am flattered to be remembered..


I will be sure to add your "name" to the saved item.


----------



## dariusobells

Bethany said:


> I will be sure to add your "name" to the saved item.


It was fun last year counting down to the _official_ day victims were assigned. (Bethene and her Kung Fu Kitties foiled the finally)

another fun one was 

blood droops on Roses and tipped over caskets,
black lights and spiders and strange glowing baskets
decaying old bodies all tied up with strings
These are a few of my favorite things

old granite tomb stones and things that are creepy
little small things that frighten the sleepy
specters and statues with reptilian wings
these are a few of my favorite things.

ghost in the grave yard and wicked old hags
things that make children think twice with their bags
zombies who make the bats flutter and scream
These are a few of my Favorite things.

When the dead rise
When the wolves bite
when your feeling ... hmmmm .. bad
Just simply remember my favorite things
then you will feel quite maaaad!


----------



## screamqueen2012

WitchyKitty said:


> Some had mentioned that they used Google Earth and saw their victims houses, all in fun. (I had even done it one time, after finding out that I could do it by accident...curiosity got me, lol. Really, I just saw roofs on a street and trees because I was on Maps, not Earth.)
> Some others just mentioned they were a little uncomfortable with the thought that someone may have Googled their own house, is all. The conversation went from there, with people chiming in on if they thought that was okay to have done or not. No one who jokingly peeked on Google meant any harm, and I am sure most everyone knows that...it was just meant to be harmless SR stalking fun. Some of us who had done this in the past just feel bad for upsetting others who weren't okay with it...


well fun fact here, when they did my house, they photographed our halloween maze being broken down the day after halloween and s..t everywhere in the yard, porch, driveway....very intimidating.....hahaha.... if someones stalking us, i would say where to start... good luck...lol


----------



## Bethany

So now I'll be adding this to my "notepad" too


----------



## screamqueen2012

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Has anyone actually seen the truck that takes the pictures? I've never seen it. It is fairly obvious, there is an 360 angle camera on a mast on top of the truck.


yes that trucks for the street view...it almost got me one day the day after halloween...my house got done with all the decorations being broken down...maze, porch etc etc...its on the maps...lol...........yep yep yep...it exists..............its only for street views on maps


----------



## im the goddess

DieselFreak, I didn't say I was mad or upset, I said I had mixed feelings. I would hate it if I made you feel uncomfortable and made you feel unwelcome. From my perspective, there is no reason for you to feel rebuffed or feel like we don't want you here. I love Secret Reaper, and I want as many people to enjoy it as much as possible. I hope I have not pushed you away. Many of the things you said about putting yourself out there I address in my initial post. I agree with you, and I made the choice to put myself out there. It is acceptable to disagree and be truthful, it is not okay to be mean and disrespectful, and I certainly hope you know I meant neither disrespect or meanness in my comment. I am truly sorry if I caused you any unpleasantness.



DieselFreak said:


> Well. I guess I'm the shunned one. I did wrong. I'm sorry. It truly was meant to be all in good fun. This is my first Secret Reaper and really didn't get a good list as what to do for my vic. Thought perhaps a search would bring something up for me, it seems this person hasn't been active for a long time cause there's nothing posted on here. I didn't look at their house or anything and I will let them know that I did in fact search them out. Hopefully they're not offended. I did find my inspiration for the perfect gift. I hope they love it. I will ship this gift and then it'll be my last SR. We live in an era of technology, if you have a fb page or give your addy out to completely random people then you are truly the one to give up your own bit of privacy. I feel like I needed to defend myself here a little. Again I am sorry. I'll take my leave and bow out.


----------



## dariusobells

Don't Worry Dieselfreak. Live and learn and keep playing! I am currently very amused at the Google street view of my house as they drove by in between days we were painting. on the North end of my house is one color and the rest is another! (PM me for the address if you want to see )


----------



## WitchyKitty

Everybody...lets just hug! Hugs for everyone!!!


----------



## dariusobells

WitchyKitty said:


> Everybody...lets just hug! Hugs for everyone!!!


As long as no one is smuggling candy corn in their pockets....


----------



## Bethany

OK, I'm a little disappointed. I Google mapped my house and it def. isn't a recent pic. Wonder how often they update them. I'm going to have to leave halloween out all the time just so that is what shows up whenever someone googles my house when they upgrade the pic.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> OK, I'm a little disappointed. I Google mapped my house and it def. isn't a recent pic. Wonder how often they update them. I'm going to have to leave halloween out all the time just so that is what shows up whenever someone googles my house when they upgrade the pic.


Hahahaha! ...or, decorate the yard and then call Google and ask them to come update your photo...


----------



## dariusobells

Bethany said:


> OK, I'm a little disappointed. I Google mapped my house and it def. isn't a recent pic. Wonder how often they update them. I'm going to have to leave halloween out all the time just so that is what shows up whenever someone googles my house when they upgrade the pic.


I would love to have the pics of my yard be the cemetery! I wonder if they would incorporate donated pics?


----------



## WitchyKitty

dariusobells said:


> I would love to have the pics of my yard be the cemetery! I wonder if they would incorporate donated pics?


Me, too! That would be awesome...my little graveyard there for all to see!


----------



## im the goddess

This is a quote of what I said, and it is only part, but it is the whole jest of what I said. I did not say I was mad, I did not say anyone did wrong, I didn't say anyone should be sorry or leave the SR in the future, I expressed_* MY, NOT ANYONE ELSE'S, FEELINGS*_ and asked if I were alone in feeling that way. Forgive me, I didn't mean to start anything.

"I don't know how I feel about all this outside stalking. On the one hand,_* it is meant in fun*_, but on the other hand it *could* be used unwisely. I realize that is true in anything we put ourselves online with. I know we put ourselves out there with this, but to me it is somewhat contained. PIinterest is one thing, as I freely gave that profile information out, but stalking friends from private Facebook accounts and Google Earth, just makes _*me*_ a bit uncomfortable."


----------



## Bethany

dariusobells said:


> I would love to have the pics of my yard be the cemetery! I wonder if they would incorporate donated pics?


I we can give it a shot.  My front yard will be cemetery & Inflatables & bodies


----------



## WitchyKitty

im the goddess said:


> This is a quote of what I said, and it is only part, but it is the whole jest of what I said. I did not say I was mad, I did not say anyone did wrong, I didn't say anyone should be sorry or leave the SR in the future, I expressed_* MY, NOT ANYONE ELSE'S, FEELINGS*_ and asked if I were alone in feeling that way. Forgive me, I didn't mean to start anything.
> 
> "I don't know how I feel about all this outside stalking. On the one hand,_* it is meant in fun*_, but on the other hand it *could* be used unwisely. I realize that is true in anything we put ourselves online with. I know we put ourselves out there with this, but to me it is somewhat contained. PIinterest is one thing, as I freely gave that profile information out, but stalking friends from private Facebook accounts and Google Earth, just makes _*me*_ a bit uncomfortable."


We know, darlin'...don't worry about it. Like I said earlier, I understand what you are saying.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Still think we should all hug and be happy!!!


----------



## Bethany

it could be worse. We could all be him.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Reaper Baby,

Slip a spell book under the tree

For me

Been an awful good ghoul

Reaper Baby

And hurry to my front porch tonight!


----------



## WitchyKitty

^^^Love that picture.


----------



## dariusobells

AbsyntheMinded said:


> Reaper Baby,
> 
> Slip a spell book under the tree
> 
> For me
> 
> Been an awful good ghoul
> 
> Reaper Baby
> 
> And hurry to my front porch tonight!



What no Pin ups?


----------



## IshWitch

WitchyKitty said:


> My worry is also, "Will my victim like it?"...but also, the worry of, "Do I have the right address? Will my victim receive it??"
> I worry so terribly that the address is wrong or it gets lost in the mail...


I had one number off in the zipcode last year and thank God I had put a return address on the box, but it took a whole week for it to get back to me and then for me to resend it! It was mere miles from it's destination! So I'm triple checking everything this year


----------



## GiggleFairy

dariusobells said:


> Don't Worry Dieselfreak. Live and learn and keep playing! I am currently very amused at the Google street view of my house as they drove by in between days we were painting. on the North end of my house is one color and the rest is another! (PM me for the address if you want to see )


Now THAT is funny dariusobells! People will think you live in the ghetto! LOL!




Bethany said:


> OK, I'm a little disappointed. I Google mapped my house and it def. isn't a recent pic. Wonder how often they update them. I'm going to have to leave halloween out all the time just so that is what shows up whenever someone googles my house when they upgrade the pic.


Bethany, you sound like me. One year the pic was taken shortly after a hurricane. And here I am poking fun at dariusobells about people thinking he lives in the ghetto! Or better yet, after I broke my foot, ankle, hip, fibula and tibia x 2 and got to get all rodded up a couple of years ago, small children and cars could have got lost in my front yard thanks to the jungle of grass that was growing. I'm surprised the photo wasn't taken then. That DOES seem to be my luck after all, lol.  




Someone needs to stalk Google Earth and post their little picture taker/bush pee'ers contact info for the rest of us so we can request updated photos. If they're going to post pics of our residences, they might as well get a photo when our yards are cut, our houses are painted one color and they're properly decorated. Right?  Gather the gerbils and flying monkeys! There's mischief to be had!


----------



## S_Toast

Do I ship the box to my Reaper or wait a bit and drop it off at their door??? Hmmmm.... if I wait it will be close to the deadline... but it's so much creepier to reap your victim in person rather than let the UPS man do it....

Going to have to send a teaser to let them know I haven't forgotten them since the main box may be cutting it close...

Victim... are you ready?


----------



## IshWitch

I don't have half the stuff in our local Dollar Trees that Bethany has in hers. That is why many of us make our gifts. We get things from thrift stores and reg every day stuff from the stores and dig through our Halloween boxes and create from that. I actually put on my list that I didn't want any Dollar Tree stuff this year because I can go get that myself, although I'll always take more rats  I prefer things that are more regional and can't be found down the street at the store.



Palladino said:


> Are any other reapers challenged by the September 17 deadline? Is that earlier than we usually do this? I have very slim pickings Halloween wise until the end of September. The Spirit Store doesn't even open until early October.


----------



## scareme

The google picture of my Iowa house was taken in Oct. too. There are a bunch of pumpkins on the porch and the maple is a beautiful red. I love looking at that picture, and look at it at least every month. I for one, hope they never change the picture. Now that more people are aware the van goes around taking pictures, there are more funny ones. Lets see if I can do this right.

Oops, I did it wrong. and then compounded that by double posting. Sorry.


----------



## scareme

The google picture of my Iowa house was taken in Oct. too. There are a bunch of pumpkins on the porch and the maple is a beautiful red. I love looking at that picture, and look at it at least every month. I for one, hope they never change the picture. Now that more people are aware the van goes around taking pictures, there are more funny ones. Lets see if I can do this right.

http://mashable.com/2013/06/10/google-street-view-embarrassing/


----------



## IshWitch

WitchyKitty said:


> Yeah, that's completely understandable!  Truthfully, I really only did it once on accident, lol. I like to toss the address onto google or yahoo maps to make sure it's a real, correct address before I ship a package (I am a super worrier that I have the wrong address written down!! I don't have a lot of money to reship a box if it's returned to me...although this won't help if it's a real address, but just not the correct one, so not much point in doing that anyway again.)...I happened to see there was an earth view instead of the normal map (which I didn't even know I could do, lol.) so out of extreme curiosity of what this view was, I clicked on it. Most of the time the map doesn't show the right house, anyway, like mine. Me, I guess I don't care if my Reaper peeks at the roof of my house...I mean, they have my address, they can just drive over and walk up to my door and peek in my windows if they really wanted to! ...THAT would be creepy, though, hahaha!  Do not worry, my victim, I am not stalking your house!


If my SR googlemap's our house they'll see it, we live on a corner and the google mobile drove right by, but if it's the same pic as last I checked it won't be the right color, we've painted since! And my Mom's van is in the yard because she was visiting when it was taken, she died last year and the van is sold. But kind of nice to look at that pic once in awhile just to remember


----------



## scareme

Here is my favorite picture from google maps. You just have to wonder,,,What in the world?


----------



## IshWitch

Street view is done with a truck. I saw one once, it was pretty cool looking.

I can only check the address of the victim I have, so it is no biggie and all in good SR stalker fun IMHOP, I love traveling so it was extremely cool to faux "visit" my victim's town. I do check out towns all the time by doing that. I have looked at friend's towns in Poland, England, California, etc., and even Universal and Disney parks. 


blowmoldcrazy said:


> Oh... Isn't the street view done with the truck or is that satellite too?


----------



## Ghouliet

I made something else today and I hope my victim will get a chuckle out of it.


----------



## IshWitch

Don't do that DF! It is all in good fun and like you said, we put our addresses out there willingly. Truly hope you reconsider. Big brother is already watching, fb messenger says right in it's permissions that it can turn on your cell phones mic and listen to us (which is why I won't get that app, good grief! I just go to fb using chrome or firefox and look at my fb from there on my cell Mwahahahaha!)! Lets not forget we were all in Bethene's bushes drinking and threatening to send ninja squirrels in to get the victim list!   



DieselFreak said:


> Well. I guess I'm the shunned one. I did wrong. I'm sorry. It truly was meant to be all in good fun. This is my first Secret Reaper and really didn't get a good list as what to do for my vic. Thought perhaps a search would bring something up for me, it seems this person hasn't been active for a long time cause there's nothing posted on here. I didn't look at their house or anything and I will let them know that I did in fact search them out. Hopefully they're not offended. I did find my inspiration for the perfect gift. I hope they love it. I will ship this gift and then it'll be my last SR. We live in an era of technology, if you have a fb page or give your addy out to completely random people then you are truly the one to give up your own bit of privacy. I feel like I needed to defend myself here a little. Again I am sorry. I'll take my leave and bow out.


----------



## S_Toast

my home Google earth pic has my Halloween stuff out. what makes it even better is when my home business license went before the city council they used the Google earth pic of my house. at least everyone was instantly clear on which we were talking about.


----------



## GiggleFairy

S_Toast said:


> my home Google earth pic has my Halloween stuff out. what makes it even better is when my home business license went before the city council they used the Google earth pic of my house. at least everyone was instantly clear on which we were talking about.



LOL! Oh that is epic, S_Toast!


----------



## a_granger

Wow did I miss alot. 
First off...LIZZY CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!! what a wonderful bit of news you got!

I love the scene of community here, even slight hurts or misunderstandings can be shared and moved past. 
Diesel don't quit new reapers like us are bound to run into a snag or two 
To the rest on you crazy folks this place always puts a smile on my face from the banter and goodwill. Thank you


----------



## IshWitch

LOVE IT!
Did you make that up or was it a Pumpkin Carol from the old Charley Brown carol book. I used to have one, wish I still did. 


dariusobells said:


> It was fun last year counting down to the _official_ day victims were assigned. (Bethene and her Kung Fu Kitties foiled the finally)
> 
> another fun one was
> 
> blood droops on Roses and tipped over caskets,
> black lights and spiders and strange glowing baskets
> decaying old bodies all tied up with strings
> These are a few of my favorite things
> 
> old granite tomb stones and things that are creepy
> little small things that frighten the sleepy
> specters and statues with reptilian wings
> these are a few of my favorite things.
> 
> ghost in the grave yard and wicked old hags
> things that make children think twice with their bags
> zombies who make the bats flutter and scream
> These are a few of my Favorite things.
> 
> When the dead rise
> When the wolves bite
> when your feeling ... hmmmm .. bad
> Just simply remember my favorite things
> then you will feel quite maaaad!


----------



## IshWitch

Awww, just checked ours and it is updated. My Mom's van isn't in the yard. 
Hmmm...looks to be maybe 2-3 years ago, we don't have a garden in the north yard so probably more like 3. And why did they have to do it on garbage day! The empty barrels are laying there because our garbage guy dumps and tosses. 



Bethany said:


> OK, I'm a little disappointed. I Google mapped my house and it def. isn't a recent pic. Wonder how often they update them. I'm going to have to leave halloween out all the time just so that is what shows up whenever someone googles my house when they upgrade the pic.


----------



## sikntwizted

Do I google peoples houses?- yes. Does that mean that I'm gonna jump in my truck and drive there?- no. Unless you live like 5 miles from me. It would save alot on shipping. I'm a huge outdoorsman. I have GPS trackers, sat communicators, and all kinds of mapping software. I hike alot. I just use points of reference as a practice . I definately can see that info being used in a bad way. However, if someone wants that info, they will get it. It is better to at least try and watch yourself. 

Dieselfreak- don't worry about it. I had a little spat with someone on here years ago, and I'm still here. Just part of the online world. And that wasn't a little spat. That's nothing to drop out of anything about. She was just stating her opinion.


----------



## Kelloween

I just can't believe with 7 cats that they took a photo of my house and not one cat was in it!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

so how do we see what our houses look like? I want to see mine. I hope they didn't take a picture of mine last year when I had a tree chopped down. my whole yard was branches. 

lizzy, how exciting. babies are such a joy.


----------



## witchymom

google your address, go to street view on the map


----------



## WitchyKitty

hallorenescene said:


> so how do we see what our houses look like? I want to see mine. I hope they didn't take a picture of mine last year when I had a tree chopped down. my whole yard was branches.


You can download Google Earth for more in depth views...or you can do like I did and go to Google Maps or Yahoo Maps, enter your address, zoom in a bit to your neighborhood and then hit the Satellite View button, then zoom in as close as you can get. You can only get a rooftop upper view on Maps, that I have seen, anyway, but with Google Earth, apparently, they have street views and such. I don't have Earth, so I don't know for sure how that one works.


----------



## JustWhisper

A couple of days ago I received a very cool teaser from my reaper. It included a great Halloween card and a separate sheet with an awesome and funny poem relating to where I live and one of the items on my list. Thanks reaper for getting me excited. And I love an active reaper who takes part in the discussions and stays active throughout the entire game.


----------



## Hilda

Kelloween said:


> I just can't believe with 7 cats that they took a photo of my house and not one cat was in it!!!!


You have SEVEN cats?!?! Ohhhh. I see. (starts stepping back slowly away) Buwhaaa haaaaaaaa


----------



## MummyOf5

I got an absolutely AWESOME teaser yesterday! We were headed out last night and picked up the mail, and there it was, TEASER PACKAGE!!!!
I've got to wait til Hubby gets back so I can take pictures and get them posted in the picture thread. It accidentally got left in the truck when we got home.


----------



## Ghouliet

Kelloween said:


> I just can't believe with 7 cats that they took a photo of my house and not one cat was in it!!!!


I find that astounding. I only have four cats and they are always "getting into the action" when I am taking photos.


----------



## Ghouliet

MummyOf5 said:


> I got an absolutely AWESOME teaser yesterday! We were headed out last night and picked up the mail, and there it was, TEASER PACKAGE!!!!
> I've got to wait til Hubby gets back so I can take pictures and get them posted in the picture thread. It accidentally got left in the truck when we got home.


Can not wait to see what you got.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Ghouliet said:


> I find that astounding. I only have four cats and they are always "getting into the action" when I am taking photos.


Yes, I have four, as well...and, if I ever try to take a picture of something, there always seems to be, at least, one who has to attempt a photobomb...


----------



## Lady Dy

I am. This is my first reaping, so I don't have a stockpile of things to choose from. My victim made a good list and I have no problem coming up with ideas for her/him/them, but, there isn't anything Halloween out in any of my local stores. Apparently my Wal-Mart isn't putting anything out until 9-2. My Hobby Lobby had exactly 2 of those square racks that sit out in the aisle, and there isn't anything on my victims list on either rack! We have several dollar stores, but they still have pool party stuff out, nothing Halloween. I haven't checked Menards, Walgreens or CVS yet, simply because of a severe lack of stuff in all the other stores. Luckily my victim had some things listed that I know how to make. They will most likely receive a small package of a few handmade items and very few, if any, store bought items, simply because the items aren't here for me to buy.




Palladino said:


> Are any other reapers challenged by the September 17 deadline? Is that earlier than we usually do this? I have very slim pickings Halloween wise until the end of September. The Spirit Store doesn't even open until early October.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

My place is covered by a tree, lol.

On another note. I got 3 gifts made for my victim!! 

This is about spoiling our victims and I aim to please.


----------



## dariusobells

IshWitch said:


> LOVE IT!
> Did you make that up or was it a Pumpkin Carol from the old Charley Brown carol book. I used to have one, wish I still did.


I am responsible for hacking up the song like this


----------



## dariusobells

The Raven called from Memphis says he should drop off the package tomorrow some time. 

That's one fast bird....


----------



## bethene

The dates are pretty much what they always are,  I am sorry if someone is having trouble... 


I have used bing. com, the birds eye view, that is pretty cool too, they both have pros and cons to them, my house has my old fifth wheel in the driveway like we are getting ready to go camping.. Makes me sad...... Each direction that I look is a different time frame, different cars, parked different places.


----------



## bethene

Lady Dy, I personally think a hand made gift is fabulous, I cherish gifts made for me over the years,!!


----------



## dariusobells

All of My reaper gifts are hand made. I like to make something custom to my victims wants/needs


----------



## WitchyKitty

There is plenty of time before Sept. 17...stores will have stuff out soon. You don't have to ship right now, you can ship ON the 17th, if need be necessary. Even if your local stores don't put stuff out until the second week of Sept., that is still fine for the shipping deadline. No need to rush out a box or worry!  Craft what you can now, and then buy a few items right before you ship if you wish to buy stuff, when the stores are finally putting stuff out.

There is always Ebay, too...find sellers that are local, not overseas, with fast and free shipping...you can order awesome Halloween stuff in the price range you choose and get it shipped to your house in only days!! 

Oh, and don't forget, check your local thrift stores, Goodwills and garage sales...there is lots of Halloween/Fall stuff going on in those places, now!! I have been finding stuff at Goodwills out of town for months now, and my local one just finally put stuff out this week. Many of us love thrift items that are in good shape!!! 

You can also find items that are everyday non Halloween items for some of us that will work in our themes...many of us love lanterns, you can find those practically anywhere, new or used...fancy glass jars that can be filled with bought or handmade spooky things...candles...candelabras...there's lots of things. 

Best of luck, reapers, you have lots of time, don't fret!!! 

(...and like those above have said, crafted, built and handmade are all awesome! You don't have to buy stuff if you don't want to! You can buy, make or find gifts...whatever you and your victim prefer!)


----------



## whisper

bethene said:


> ...... Each direction that I look is a different time frame



It's like that where I work. The building opened 4-5 years ago. If you look on google maps from the main road, you see the nice pretty building. Turn the corner to the side street and the building disappears. It shows an empty lot. LOL!


----------



## scareme

I agree WitchyKitty, I love thrift store items. My best treasures come from there. My hubby hates thrift store shopping, but he loves to go antiquing with me. ??? Doesn't he know antiques have been used by other people. They are really just the same thing, with different price tags. With just getting back on my feet I'm not really going to be able to make anything for this victim. But I'm more of a shopper that a maker anyway. lol I think I've got this one in the bag, or I guess box. I hope I'm not to sure of myself.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I wish I had some thrift shops closer to me, the ones I go to are over 30 mins away But when I go thrifting, I go to all the thrift stores and make a road trip out of it


----------



## WitchyKitty

blowmoldcrazy said:


> I wish I had some thrift shops closer to me, the ones I go to are over 30 mins away But when I go thrifting, I go to all the thrift stores and make a road trip out of it


Same here...we have one tiny Goodwill that never has much good stuff...but whenever we go out of town, about an hour and a half away, we hit up several of the bigger ones.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

My thrift shops might have a few things, A LOT of old christmas, barely any halloween.


----------



## WitchyKitty

...oh, and in addition to my previous post about ideas for early Halloween item shopping...if your Walmart doesn't have items out yet, you can go online and order some of the Halloween items and have them shipped for free to your local store in a matter of days, as well!! They have things online.


----------



## S_Toast

Wandering through past picture threads on here has been very helpful to me. It's a great way to get yourself in the right mindset. I'm amazed at the simple every day items that fellow Haunters turn into Halloween masterpieces. It helps me look at items in a different way. There may not be much Halloween stuff out yet but you "Halloween-ify" just about anything. If all else fails, spray paint it black


----------



## dariusobells

S_Toast said:


> . If all else fails, spray paint it black


the Wife calls black spray paint "Magic ageing solution"


----------



## GiggleFairy

The Goodwill stores in my area don't sell their Halloween items until the WEEK of Halloween. They use the items to decorate their stores. It's the absolute most ridiculous thing I've ever heard! They've been that way for years. It makes me want to avoid the stores around that time of year. No reason to get all excited over seeing something that you know you can't get.


----------



## WitchyKitty

GiggleFairy said:


> The Goodwill stores in my area don't sell their Halloween items until the WEEK of Halloween. They use the items to decorate their stores. It's the absolute most ridiculous thing I've ever heard! They've been that way for years. It makes me want to avoid the stores around that time of year. No reason to get all excited over seeing something that you know you can't get.


That is really pointless...people donate their stuff so it can be sold, making money to give people jobs to sell more things and so on...that it the whole point of Goodwill. Taking the donated items to decorate the store and not selling them is ridiculous. Offering to sell them the week of Halloween also won't do much good, as most people have already decorated long before then.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

That reminds me of a time that I went into a thrift store, and I found a pumpkin blowmold (you can tell it was donated) I picked it up and brought it over to the clerk and she said, "Oh, I'm sorry, but that isn't for sale, it is just for decoration" it still had a price tag on it, so I'm assuming that it was a yardsale leftover that someone donated.


----------



## vampyrespro

I took the plunge today and started shopping/crafting for my victim! Their list was very specific and thorough-- so specific and thorough, that not even I could screw this up... 
hopefully


----------



## scareme

blowmoldcrazy said:


> I wish I had some thrift shops closer to me, the ones I go to are over 30 mins away But when I go thrifting, I go to all the thrift stores and make a road trip out of it


I don't realize how lucky am to have so many thrift stores so close to me. There is one in a church basement just a 5 minute walk away. I guess that's why I'm always in trouble. lol 



S_Toast said:


> Wandering through past picture threads on here has been very helpful to me. It's a great way to get yourself in the right mindset. I'm amazed at the simple every day items that fellow Haunters turn into Halloween masterpieces. It helps me look at items in a different way. There may not be much Halloween stuff out yet but you "Halloween-ify" just about anything. If all else fails, spray paint it black


I agree. I can't get over what people around here come up with. The imagination of people around here blows me away. I look at the same object, and never see what they do. 



dariusobells said:


> the Wife calls black spray painting "Magic anti ageing solution"


I like that idea. Now if you can come up with a "Magic anti-ageing solution" you'll be my best friend for life. 



GiggleFairy said:


> The Goodwill stores in my area don't sell their Halloween items until the WEEK of Halloween. They use the items to decorate their stores. It's the absolute most ridiculous thing I've ever heard! They've been that way for years. It makes me want to avoid the stores around that time of year. No reason to get all excited over seeing something that you know you can't get.


Around here they put out a smattering of things through out the year. But they do hold back a lot until Oct. The manager said they only have so much room for storage, so that's why some trickles out . The Goodwill around here did put some paper Halloween decorations one Halloween, and someone ripped them up. Some people around here are not real accepting of Halloween.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Speaking of halloween decorations being destroyed, has anyone ever had any problems with vadalism with their halloween decorations?


----------



## WitchyKitty

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Speaking of halloween decorations being destroyed, has anyone ever had any problems with vadalism with their halloween decorations?


Oh, there are many who have had issues like that...I've seen many threads here on Halloween vandalism and how to prevent it. I put up a cemetery fence and chains around my small display...yeah, it's easily gotten around, but it, at least, puts up a small barricade to help discourage anyone from a quick, unseen thieving or such. It doesn't, however, stop the tiny white dog, that has owners that let it run free, from walking in and peeing on my props!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I've found my props in my yard that were moved or slightly turned. I always use five foot rebar pounded into the ground, so it prevents a quick swipe. I have a little Miniature dachshund that barks at leaves blowing around the yard, so she serves as my security system


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I picked up a couple small things for my victim. I plan to do more shopping this weekend. I am crafting one item for my victim! Lots of time just waiting for paint to dry.


----------



## dariusobells

Darned Raven is taking a detour through Kentucky but he'll be in Virginia tomorrow.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Oh, Oh! I'm in Virginia!!! Is it me???


----------



## The Great Pumpkin

Sweet Sweet Victim, I just got finished with this and thought your S/O might like it. You will be reaped all in good time my victim!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

S/O...does that mean significant other? Hmmm...not sure my husband would like a Halloween horse, so I guess I must not be your victim...but I sure think it's neat! It reminds me of my My Little Pony: Friendship Is Magic addiction, lol. (<3 Rainbow Dash!)


----------



## Lady Dy

Oh, don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining about the dates!!! It's just that I live in an odd area where Halloween doesn't seem to be that big of a deal, the stores don't get in much and they sure don't put it out early!!! (Which makes it hard for new reaper to get stuff.) Now Christmas on the other hand, is huge. In fact, several of our stores already have Christmas stuff out.


----------



## S_Toast

dariusobells said:


> the Wife calls black spray paint "Magic ageing solution"


A little paint, some sand paper, voila! Instant vintage! Plastic spiders and google eyes are a bonus.


Oh and I quite like that Halloween Horse. Sadly my SO must not be the one you are thinking of... bummer.


----------



## im the goddess

Lady Dy said:


> I am. This is my first reaping, so I don't have a stockpile of things to choose from. My victim made a good list and I have no problem coming up with ideas for her/him/them, but, there isn't anything Halloween out in any of my local stores. Apparently my Wal-Mart isn't putting anything out until 9-2. My Hobby Lobby had exactly 2 of those square racks that sit out in the aisle, and there isn't anything on my victims list on either rack! We have several dollar stores, but they still have pool party stuff out, nothing Halloween. I haven't checked Menards, Walgreens or CVS yet, simply because of a severe lack of stuff in all the other stores. Luckily my victim had some things listed that I know how to make. They will most likely receive a small package of a few handmade items and very few, if any, store bought items, simply because the items aren't here for me to buy.


 I'd be good with home crafted things. Most of us would. I make many craft items for my victims. The purchased items are just the icing on the cake.



S_Toast said:


> Wandering through past picture threads on here has been very helpful to me. It's a great way to get yourself in the right mindset. I'm amazed at the simple every day items that fellow Haunters turn into Halloween masterpieces. It helps me look at items in a different way. There may not be much Halloween stuff out yet but you "Halloween-ify" just about anything. If all else fails, spray paint it black


 I jokingly told my husband that I was painting something for my victim in my favorite color, black spray paint. He asked if I was going goth. Ha Ha Actually, green is my favorite color, but I also like purple. Who was using purple paint the other day? Blowmoldcrazy maybe??



blowmoldcrazy said:


> Speaking of halloween decorations being destroyed, has anyone ever had any problems with vadalism with their halloween decorations?


 I usually don't put the majority of mine out until Halloween day, and we pull it in that night. This year I had some really nice tombstones I received from another haunter in the area who was downsizing, and I put wire dog ties I bought at Dollar Tree, through the bases and attached the other end to the base of a huge shrub. They might destroy them, but they are not going to take them.



dariusobells said:


> Darned Raven is taking a detour through Kentucky but he'll be in Virginia tomorrow.


Virginia? I know some victims in VA. Leaves me out though.


----------



## Bethany

Oh, what a day. Left the house at 9 am to go thrift store shopping with a couple friends. Didn't get home until after 7 pm. Sorry victim I didn't get anything for you, and sadly no time to work on your stuff, but tomorrow is another day.  

Not much Halloween stuff out at most of the thrift stores, but one store had a lot. Too bad they were pretty pricey. Did pick up 2 plastic pumpkin pails. 
Oh and the bigger BIg Lots had less stuff out than the smaller one AND they were putting out "The OTHER holiday" stuff.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I forgot I was going to share my favorite of my Grandpa's sayings. After dinner he would say: "that was so good it makes your tongue jump up and slap your brain." Lol


----------



## hallorenescene

mummy of 5, that is awesome you got a teaser. can't wait to see what you got.

I have 1 cat that I love dearly. he's such a sweetpea. 

so I went to the post office tonight after work.....and I have a package notice. I am so excited. my grandson is excited with me. I cannot wait till morning now. I hope it's not a phone book or something. it's like xmas.


----------



## Bethany

Oh & I do believe all of my items going to my victim will be crafted/made by me in a combo for totally crafted & repurposed.


----------



## Ghouliet

vampyrespro said:


> I took the plunge today and started shopping/crafting for my victim! Their list was very specific and thorough-- so specific and thorough, that not even I could screw this up...
> hopefully


Sounds like my list. I even suggested where some things could be found.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Ghouliet said:


> Sounds like my list. I even suggested where some things could be found.


Ooh, mine was very thorough and had specifics, too!! Could be mine, as well!


----------



## hallorenescene

bethene, that makes me sad with you about your bird view of your camper.

handmade gifts are awesome. haven't gotten a one I didn't like.

don't forget craigslist. you can sometimes find things there too.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

The Great Pumpkin said:


> View attachment 211180
> 
> 
> Sweet Sweet Victim, I just got finished with this and thought your S/O might like it. You will be reaped all in good time my victim!!!!


That is amazing GP--quite the lucky victim you have!


----------



## sikntwizted

No more Bethene camper?? We can't have a Bethene without a camper...


----------



## im the goddess

Bump to page one


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Good Morning Reapers!


----------



## hallorenescene

thank you, and good morning victims.


----------



## Saki.Girl

dear victim I was going to finish your last item and ship your box this week but I have spent the last 6 days painting the house playing musical change the rooms but by the end of the day today I should have it done and with all this work end up with a craft room to whoot so never fear I will finish your goods and they will ship soon


----------



## bethene

I am still in the beginning stages of my gifts. I did dig some things out of the basement for a project, but that is as far as I got, most likely will be shipping the last day....


----------



## WitchyKitty

I wonder how will be "The Last To Be Reaped" this year...?


----------



## JustWhisper

My victim's package is still sitting here ready to go. Wait for it. Waiiit for iiiit! It will be soon. Or will it?


----------



## printersdevil

I love homemade and thrift store things. There are a lot of items online that are easy to find. Don't stress!


----------



## hallorenescene

so I went to the post office to get my package, it's another teaser. I LOVE it. I would take pictures, but as I tried I found I have to recharge my cameras batteries. I will recharge them while I'm at work. you will see pictures tonight.

THANK YOU REAPER.


----------



## sikntwizted

Bought a part for your prize my little victim. It's gonna be dirty. Uh, shiney and new. Yea, that's it! No grungy stuff here!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bubble wrap, bubble wrap...oh so much bubble wrap, lol.


----------



## sikntwizted

WitchyKitty said:


> Bubble wrap, bubble wrap...oh so much bubble wrap, lol.


I thought you had made a dress of some sort out of that


----------



## WitchyKitty

sikntwizted said:


> I thought you had made a dress of some sort out of that


I have enough that I could probably make us ALL dresses, lol!  What size do you need?


----------



## sikntwizted

WitchyKitty said:


> I have enough that I could probably make us ALL dresses, lol!  What size do you need?


Probably an XL! Instead of a dress, can I get a kilt?!


----------



## Ghouliet

I so love seeing all the teasers. I wish I was as creative as others on this forum.


----------



## WitchyKitty

sikntwizted said:


> Probably an XL! Instead of a dress, can I get a kilt?!


Hahaha...oddly, I was thinking kilt for you right after I posted that! I think that's doable...a kilt would be much easier to make out of bubble wrap than a dress...KILTS FOR EVERYONE!


----------



## Hilda

To Whom it may Concern.

I see you think you know it's me.  
Maybe it is.  Maybe it isn't. 
hahahahaha  You'll have to wait and see. 
Expect... the unexpected.


----------



## Ophelia

*A bubble wrap kilt. That sounds very...um..."hands on."

(Oh, and because I don't think I'd said it yet: Congratulations, Lizzie!*


----------



## WitchyKitty

I hope my Reaper has seen all of my list...the list I gave to bethene to send to them would have been sent in two messages, because it was too long for one message, hahaha. Oops. If they checked the list on the Likes/Dislikes list thread, they will be fine, though...that one is complete and the most up to date. Reminder, it's post #3 in that thread.

I cannot wait to see if my victim likes the gifts I have sent or will be sending, them...I get so nervous!! 

Now, it seems every time I leave the house, I see a delivery truck driving by me back towards my house!! ARG!! It's like they wait until I pull out of the driveway just to torment and tease me! It automatically gives me that anxious thought of, "Should I turn around and go back home to see if it stops at my house??" Hahaha, then I remind myself that it's early yet and I probably won't have a reaper box delivery for a bit yet, and I keep on driving. Soon, though, when I start seeing the trucks drive by me, I will debate on turning around to make sure I don't miss a delivery, lol. The urge to stalk the delivery trucks is just too great...


----------



## whisper

WitchyKitty said:


> Hahaha...oddly, I was thinking kilt for you right after I posted that! I think that's doable...a kilt would be much easier to make out of bubble wrap than a dress...KILTS FOR EVERYONE!


Since bubble wrap is somewhat transparent, This could answer the age old question...What do they wear under that kilt!


----------



## printersdevil

whisper, that is so true!!


----------



## terri73

My cute little teaser. I love it!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

It's so exciting to see the teasers and boxes starting to get delivered!! 

...maybe I should start stalking the mailbox...


----------



## terri73

Add Content


----------



## terri73

Darn it I can't get my pic to add


----------



## WitchyKitty

...oh, and besides my mailbox, I'll have to start really stalking the Picture Thread to see more pics of goodies coming in!! I love pics! So much stalking to do, so little time...


----------



## WitchyKitty

terri73 said:


> Darn it I can't get my pic to add


How are you trying to upload it? From your phone? I cannot figure out how to use this forum on my phone, lol, so I gave up and just use my laptop.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I can barely figure out how to upload pics from my computer, let alone my phone


----------



## dariusobells

the Raven sent a text (I didn't know a beak would work on a touch screen) He dropped of the package near Richmond to be delivered by a team of field mice... he seemed sure they would have it there today.....


----------



## WitchyKitty

...I am still hoping to get a package delivered via Owl Post...


----------



## dariusobells

WitchyKitty said:


> ...I am still hoping to get a package delivered via Owl Post...


If i am ever your reaper I will try to have it delivered by Owl.

(BTW I am not your reaper this year)


----------



## S_Toast

If you're my Reaper can you just send me an owl? Ever since I read Harry Potter as a kid I've wanted one. Don't know what I'd do with it but it would sure cut down on the rodent problem in the fields.


----------



## WitchyKitty

S_Toast said:


> If you're my Reaper can you just send me an owl? Ever since I read Harry Potter as a kid I've wanted one. Don't know what I'd do with it but it would sure cut down on the rodent problem in the fields.


I have an extreme addiction to owls...I love them so much!! Cats and owls, lol. Cats and owls remind me of each other, so, maybe, that's why. Harry Potter added to my growing love of them. I'd LOVE to have an owl...but goodness knows I'd never be able to feed it what it wanted to eat ...so alas, no owls for me...


----------



## GiggleFairy

Oh yeah! Uh-huh! Whoop-Whoop! *doing the happy dance* Oh yeah! Uh-huh!

No, I didn't get reaped today. I found a roll of toilet paper! Today I was out and about on a fast-paced mission to find something to complete one of my victim's gifts and totally forgot I needed toilet paper until I got home and used the last four squares! I absolutely cannot wait until these docs let me start driving again. Being at someone else's mercy is torture. ESPECIALLY when Halloween stuff is hitting the shelves.  Totally struck out on what I was looking for, but so thankful for the TP.  *snort*


----------



## WitchyKitty

Attention GiggleFairy's reaper: Send toilet paper!


----------



## frogkid11

dariusobells said:


> the Raven sent a text (I didn't know a beak would work on a touch screen) He dropped of the package near Richmond to be delivered by a team of field mice... he seemed sure they would have it there today.....


The Raven certainly did what he was instructed to do and the field mice delivered the package safely. LOL 

That's right - I was reaped (boy that sounds strange) by dariusobells and it was FANTASTIC!!!! I would have never, ever thought of creating what he did for me and I am so thankful. I will post pictures over on the other thread but wanted to comment on the thoroughness of your Raven and the mice


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Awww. I forgot I'm not the only Richmonder! I was hoping it was for me.


----------



## dariusobells

I hope the coffee smell wasn't to strong.....


----------



## im the goddess

Thought better of the post and deleted


----------



## frogkid11

dariusobells said:


> I hope the coffee smell wasn't to strong.....


definitely not! Will admit that I can't pick up whether it's decaf or fully loaded - LOL.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

WitchyKitty said:


> I have an extreme addiction to owls...I love them so much!! Cats and owls, lol. Cats and owls remind me of each other, so, maybe, that's why. Harry Potter added to my growing love of them. I'd LOVE to have an owl...but goodness knows I'd never be able to feed it what it wanted to eat ...so alas, no owls for me...


WitchyKitty, have you read "Wesley the Owl"? Great book about an owl and his girl.


----------



## hallorenescene

going to see frogkids gift. yippee!!!!1


----------



## WitchyKitty

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> WitchyKitty, have you read "Wesley the Owl"? Great book about an owl and his girl.


No, I haven't heard of that...if it's about owls, I'd probably like it, lol.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

im the goddess said:


> Thought better of the post and deleted


That's okay, I know what you were thinking and filled in the rest


----------



## BR1MSTON3

I need a volunteer I can bounce something off of


----------



## MummyOf5

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I need a volunteer I can bounce something off of


Will it hurt?


----------



## a_granger

Bounce away!


----------



## MummyOf5

Our current weather http:// http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/uppermissvly_loop.php


----------



## Kelloween

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I need a volunteer I can bounce something off of


Bounce!....


----------



## Saki.Girl

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I need a volunteer I can bounce something off of


I will volunteer


----------



## im the goddess

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I need a volunteer I can bounce something off of


I want to know too???


----------



## sikntwizted

Should we just pester him until he tells us?


----------



## im the goddess

TGIF, I'm so tired. I haven't had enough coffee yet, but tomorrow I can sleep in and then work on the final pieces of my victims gift. Then I'll need to decide if I'm shipping sooner or later. What would you like victim, sooner or later??


----------



## hallorenescene

I like sooner. maybe midway into the game. thanks for asking.
oh, and I sent off a teaser. they should be getting it. i'll have to check the tracking number.


----------



## MummyOf5

We had some nasty weather last night that knocked us offline for awhile. I only had my phone 

Now I'm back and searching out things for my victim so I can plan a shopping trip.


----------



## Ghouliet

hallorenescene said:


> I like sooner. maybe midway into the game. thanks for asking.
> oh, and I sent off a teaser. they should be getting it. i'll have to check the tracking number.


You get tracking numbers for your teaser gifts too. I didn't do that.


----------



## Saki.Girl

weekend plan is to pack my victims box and it will be shipping next week


----------



## bethene

I so need to get busy!!! Going to Michaels just to get some ideas, for fun, even though I pretty much know what I want to do,,


----------



## hallorenescene

ghouliet, it depends on the size, and if they will let me.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I volunteer as tribute!!!!!

...wait, what are we all volunteering for, again??


----------



## sikntwizted

Went to Michael's for the first time today. That place is cool. Got me a little something for my zombie walk. Also went somewhere else and got a little something for my victim. Guess I better get to work on the "thing."


----------



## dariusobells

WitchyKitty said:


> I volunteer as tribute!!!!!
> 
> ...wait, what are we all volunteering for, again??


Nope I was in the Navy.. that stands for Never Again Volunteer Yourself.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

That was your first time going to michael's !?!?! How could you have waited that long???


----------



## dariusobells

Waiting.. wondering.. when will the reaper find me......


----------



## WitchyKitty

My neighbors at the end of the street REALLY need to stop getting deliveries...I get so excited to see a delivery truck...then it gets close to my house, slowly, slowly...then drives right by and goes to the end of the street. Sigh. Hopes go up, then get shot down, every day, sometimes several times a day, lol. Must be some major shopaholics down on that end of the street...seriously...


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

My neighbors are the same way!!! it seems like they never leave their house Lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Oh, my darling victim...are you constantly watching over your shoulder? Are you sitting at the window, watching for the mailman to come up to your door?? Is the excitement of an impending reaping making you crazy?! Are you bursting with anticipation??!! 

When will your gifts come? What will they be?? Only the Reaper knows...mwahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## dariusobells

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh, my darling victim...are you constantly watching over your shoulder? Are you sitting at the window, watching for the mailman to come up to your door?? Is the excitement of an impending reaping making you crazy?! Are you bursting with anticipation??!!
> 
> When will your gifts come? What will they be?? Only the Reaper knows...mwahahahaha!!!!!!!



Well I wasn't.......


----------



## Bethany

Dear Victim,
Today I finished your 2nd item. I am very pleased with it. 
Going to be working on some more tonight. 
When will I be done? When will you be reaped? 
What have I made you? What else in on the drawing board?
Only time will tell.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

My victim! Just letting you know that due to one of the projects I'm making you, my kitchen is now sprinkled with fabric stiffener! And kudos to those of you who can use balloons for shaping projects. I can't blow two balloons up the same size and I always end up with this goofy looking point at the end of it. I don't need a full sized balloon, just a baseball sized one. Easier said than done!!!!


----------



## Candy Creature

Dear Victim,
Something is flying your way. Is it a witch on a broom? Is it a bat? Is it an owl? Is it a ghost? Is it a flying monkey? Not telling.


----------



## printersdevil

Witches, I love witches. Bats, love 'em! Owls are also great and I can really like ghosts. flying monkeys not so much, but I am a witch. so that would work!


----------



## im the goddess

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh, my darling victim...are you constantly watching over your shoulder? Are you sitting at the window, watching for the mailman to come up to your door?? Is the excitement of an impending reaping making you crazy?! Are you bursting with anticipation??!!
> 
> When will your gifts come? What will they be?? Only the Reaper knows...mwahahahaha!!!!!!!


YES, YES, Yes I am, YES!!! LOL


----------



## sikntwizted

To whoever my reaper is: I know who you are. I know this because you are reading this. Your reaper has been stalking you and may have told me that they saw you working on something for me as they were watching from a distant tree. Everyone is watching everyone. Oh, and yes. I did see you hiding behind that bench. Like I wouldn't see that large spotting scope that was covered by that newspaper.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I am on vacation & when I return home.... oh, victim! Do I have plans for you! Mwah ha ha ha ha!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hahahaha...I love it when we all go a little batty and start tormenting the heck out of our victims!


----------



## Saki.Girl

well dear victim just 3 more things that need to dry and one thing waiting for in mail and your box is ready  now where i am going to put them is another question lol your box is very full but never fear the reaper will find a place


----------



## screamqueen2012

printersdevil said:


> Witches, I love witches. Bats, love 'em! Owls are also great and I can really like ghosts. flying monkeys not so much, but I am a witch. so that would work!


me too i love witches..lol


----------



## a_granger

Dear Victim...an owl has been dispatched, though I'm not to sure of it's ability, he was a bit disheveled when leaving with the item I gave him...Keep your eyes on the sky for an owl or feathers?!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

a_granger said:


> Dear Victim...an owl has been dispatched, though I'm not to sure of it's ability, he was a bit disheveled when leaving with the item I gave him...Keep your eyes on the sky for an owl or feathers?!!


Owl Post?!?! Oh, I hope it's for meeeeee!!


----------



## The Walking Dead

I just can't wait to see what I get.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, that is a cute little reaper in that box.
so now the owl patrols have been dispersed. watch for white stuff from the air.


----------



## sikntwizted

Wish I could send something by owl...


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Hot glue and Eyeballs and Spider Webs--oh my! What a twisted, topsy, turvy adventure your 'gifts' are taking my sweet victim! This is what happens when I am left unsupervised...


----------



## Bethany

What to work on today..........Perhaps a little shopping is in order.


----------



## sikntwizted

Nasty rainy day here. Guess I won't be trimming trees. But I will be trimming something... And painting... And cutting...


----------



## 2014 Secret Reaper

I have just unleashed the undead minions with a surprise for my victim! At the rate they stammer, it will definitely be next week before you can dig into your teaser.


----------



## Ghouliet

Love the zombie mailman.


----------



## tomanderson

I've been checking this thread out and you guys seem to be having a lot of fun! Stuff looks cool! And spooky!

I am currently over in the "Halloween Raffle" thread, which is all wrapped up now--winners chosen and hopefully small prizes mailed tomorrow. But I wanted to come over and say HELLO!!


----------



## sikntwizted

That's an awesome mailman! Though I am working on your gift, o victim, my guitar keeps drawing me away! Have no fear though for I am able to break away from the Siren like sounds of those beautiful strings with their golden tones and...oh, sorry. Will power. Off to work!


----------



## RCIAG

Got a teaser card today...hmmm...from Reno, VA...I haven't checked locations yet but if you're in NV & have yours up you better remove it!!


----------



## Ghouliet

RCIAG I would love to see what your reaper sent.


----------



## Hilda

RCIAG said:


> Got a teaser card today...hmmm...from Reno, VA...I haven't checked locations yet but if you're in NV & have yours up you better remove it!!


 I've heard a rumor in the past of some clever Reapers sending packages to other people to mail out for them.  hahaha


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I can't stop crafting for my victim!!! I think I may have a problem


----------



## bethene

I know that we are in the middle of the main reaper, but several people have asked about the second reaper, it is the time that it gets going, so I started a thread for it! If you play with the second reaper, just make sure that you put second reaper in the title of your pm to me.


----------



## Candy Creature

sikntwizted said:


> Though I am working on your gift, o victim, my guitar keeps drawing me away! Have no fear though for I am able to break away from the Siren like sounds of those beautiful strings with their golden tones and...oh, sorry. Will power. Off to work!


If you are my reaper, you can just play me a Halloween song and record it. There, problem solved.


----------



## hallorenescene

I just want to know sik, where's your bagpipes. somehow kilts and guitars seem wrong.


----------



## Lady Dy

I've been wondering what the number in my victims name means.


----------



## sikntwizted

hallorenescene said:


> I just want to know sik, where's your bagpipes. somehow kilts and guitars seem wrong.


Got a ziplock bag with a few straws in it.


----------



## Ghouliet

Candy Creature said:


> If you are my reaper, you can just play me a Halloween song and record it. There, problem solved.



Me too, I love to listen to guitar music.


----------



## Ghouliet

Lady Dy, that means I can rule you out as my Reaper. I have no numbers in my name.


----------



## sikntwizted

Maybe she's talking about the post count! If so, I'm still in it! If it's in the name, no such luck here


----------



## im the goddess

Lady Dy said:


> I've been wondering what the number in my victims name means.


 A Clue, A clue Scooby Doo. Your victim is not me. I don't have a number in my name.


----------



## frogkid11

Lady Dy said:


> I've been wondering what the number in my victims name means.


But if I told you, I'd have to kill you  and then I wouldn't get my surprise, and we wouldn't want that to happen


----------



## Lady Dy

I guess no one delivers mail today, so, I should stop checking for photos and stories of new things received. What will I do with all my free time???


----------



## im the goddess

Lady Dy said:


> I guess no one delivers mail today, so, I should stop checking for photos and stories of new things received. What will I do with all my free time???


Someone yesterday said they received a teaser and would post pictures. I haven't seen them yet, so you never know.

I've been painting again, this time with silver metallic and gold metallic craft paints. Whatever could I be painting?? Bwhahahahahaha


----------



## BR1MSTON3

You know really hate when you have some cool things in your own backyard but you never knew about them. So I was looking for something to do this weekend when I found there is this town that is like 20 miles from me. It is home to a spiritualist camp that was founded in 1895. They still have 55 residents who do readings and provide services. http://www.cassadaga.org/. Just up the road is a cemetery where a lot of the old mediums are buried. There is a specific place called the devil's chair. http://www.weirdus.com/states/florida/cemetery_safari/devils_chair/

So, the gift shop has crystals and tarot and all sorts of cool things. Time for a road trip and perhaps something for my victim!


----------



## Saki.Girl

BR1MSTON3 said:


> You know really hate when you have some cool things in your own backyard but you never knew about them. So I was looking for something to do this weekend when I found there is this town that is like 20 miles from me. It is home to a spiritualist camp that was founded in 1895. They still have 55 residents who do readings and provide services. http://www.cassadaga.org/. Just up the road is a cemetery where a lot of the old mediums are buried. There is a specific place called the devil's chair. http://www.weirdus.com/states/florida/cemetery_safari/devils_chair/
> 
> So, the gift shop has crystals and tarot and all sorts of cool things. Time for a road trip and perhaps something for my victim!


ok now that sounds like a cool place to go


----------



## WitchyKitty

BR1MSTON3 said:


> You know really hate when you have some cool things in your own backyard but you never knew about them. So I was looking for something to do this weekend when I found there is this town that is like 20 miles from me. It is home to a spiritualist camp that was founded in 1895. They still have 55 residents who do readings and provide services. http://www.cassadaga.org/. Just up the road is a cemetery where a lot of the old mediums are buried. There is a specific place called the devil's chair. http://www.weirdus.com/states/florida/cemetery_safari/devils_chair/
> 
> So, the gift shop has crystals and tarot and all sorts of cool things. Time for a road trip and perhaps something for my victim!


I will LOVE whatever you get me from there, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl

17 days till shipping dead line wow did that come fast


----------



## printersdevil

BR1MSTON3 that sounds fascinating. I will love it. Be sure to get photos of the cemetery and some of the graves. How cool. They would be great to print and frame in a fortune teller room.


----------



## texaslucky

I have been working on gifts for my victim all day with lots of help from the kids. They are having fun with this too and have given me ideas to go with all the great ones from mom-printersdevil. Soon dear vic. Sooon! Gotta wait on some things I just ordered to get here.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

finished, but I think i am going to send at least one teaser before I ship the Awesomeness I created/ and or put together for my Victim.


----------



## bethene

I have not gotten much more done, sigh..... Really need to get busy.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hmmmm...the Owl Post owls I sent out on delivery must have gotten a bit lost...fear not, darling victim, I'm sure they will find their way...maybe......


...um....anybody see any wayward, lost looking owls in their neighborhood???


----------



## hallorenescene

oh man brim, I need a vacation. that would be a top of the list place to visit.


----------



## sikntwizted

Saki.Girl said:


> 17 days till shipping dead line wow did that come fast


No kidding. So much I want to do that's not gonna get done.


----------



## LadySherry

box is taped up and ready to ship on Tuesday. Soon my dearest victim .....soon


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I am soooo anxious to recieve a teaser or a card, or something but alas....







(for you harry potter fans out there)


----------



## WitchyKitty

blowmoldcrazy said:


> I am soooo anxious to recieve a teaser or a card, or something but alas....
> View attachment 211883
> 
> (for you harry potter fans out there)


Hahahaha!!! That's perfect, lol.


----------



## RCIAG

Ghouliet said:


> RCIAG I would love to see what your reaper sent.


So far, just a card, just a card.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Saki.Girl said:


> 17 days till shipping dead line wow did that come fast


I haven't even started my reaping. Too quick. Need to get busy. Not real inspired by my victims theme so need to think of some stuff.


----------



## Bethany

BR1MSTON3 said:


> You know really hate when you have some cool things in your own backyard but you never knew about them. So I was looking for something to do this weekend when I found there is this town that is like 20 miles from me. It is home to a spiritualist camp that was founded in 1895. They still have 55 residents who do readings and provide services. http://www.cassadaga.org/. Just up the road is a cemetery where a lot of the old mediums are buried. There is a specific place called the devil's chair. http://www.weirdus.com/states/florida/cemetery_safari/devils_chair/
> 
> So, the gift shop has crystals and tarot and all sorts of cool things. Time for a road trip and perhaps something for my victim!


So this sounds like a road trip I may have to take.


----------



## Bethany

Dr. Phibes said:


> I haven't even started my reaping. Too quick. Need to get busy. Not real inspired by my victims theme so need to think of some stuff.


Well There is no way I am your victim then. I have Many themes in my house.


----------



## CreepySpiders

Oh Victim, yes I think of you.
Will a teaser be sent?
I wonder too.
A spider would be apropos
Maybe not a live one 
lalalalalaaaaa


----------



## WitchyKitty

Yay! It's finally September!!! Happy September, fellow Reapers!!! Time to decorate for Fall and eagerly await my reaping!! It's go time!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

second reaper is in session !!!! WOOT!!!!
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/136927-official-2nd-reaper-sign-up-discussion-thread.html#post1668261


----------



## texaslucky

Well we could send some teasers on here to pass the time on this holiday! Having fun with victims items


----------



## moonwitchkitty

A reaping we will go A reaping we will go


----------



## WitchyKitty

...and also Happy Labor Day! It's like a double holiday, for me, lol. Yes, the first day of September is a holiday to me.

I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Yes, owl post is always the best way to ship!


----------



## sikntwizted

Might take a few more owls than those to carry my box to it's destination!


----------



## Lady Dy

LED's, paper, hot glue, super glue, patience, straw, a button, wire, paint, tape and a colorful vocabulary. These are a few of the things I'm putting into my victims gift.


----------



## bethene

LOL, I usually have a few creative words that go along with the creating for my victim! Goes with glue burns, etc.


----------



## bethene

Did a bit of sculpty clay work today, but I still am behind where I want to be..


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Hello victim.......I was plotting something for you today. Then I went in a different direction, and plotted something different. I think you will approve. But your the victim! You don't get a say in this! Muhuhuhuhaha! ( hope you like it!)


----------



## MummyOf5

Bethene, don't feel too bad I haven't gotten very far with mine either. Gonna take a trip with my Daughter tomorrow for an appointment that she has so I'm hoping to pick up a few things then otherwise I'll have to plan a trip on my own. I have worked on a couple of things for another box that I'm filling though so that one is coming along at least


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Little late to mention, but curious; anyone doing the local item thing or has that kind of faded away?


----------



## WitchyKitty

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Little late to mention, but curious; anyone doing the local item thing or has that kind of faded away?


I've heard some people still talk about it here and there...I can never think of anything local, though, so I haven't done this yet...


----------



## im the goddess

I didn't get as much done this weekend as I had hoped. Good thing i'm mostly done.


----------



## Lady Dy

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Little late to mention, but curious; anyone doing the local item thing or has that kind of faded away?


Unless my victim has a desire for mosquitos, I don't know what local thing I could send. We have plenty of those tho, in jumbo size only.


----------



## GiggleingGhost

Boo everyone!

Count me in! This is my first Secret Reaper and I can't wait to get started. 

GiggleingGhost . . . aka . . . GG


----------



## WitchyKitty

GiggleingGhost said:


> Boo everyone!
> 
> Count me in! This is my first Secret Reaper and I can't wait to get started.
> 
> GiggleingGhost . . . aka . . . GG


This SR is done with sign ups and has already started...however, the 2nd SR is just starting sign ups right now! You can head over to the Second SR thread to sign up there...here's the link to it! http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/136927-official-2nd-reaper-sign-up-discussion-thread.html

Don't forget to also make your likes and dislikes list and post it in the 2nd SR L/D thread...be sure to post in the second SR threads, not the first. Here is the link for the L/D thread: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/136980-likes-dislikes-list-second-reaper-2014-a.html

Have fun!! SR is awesome!!!


----------



## GiggleFairy

Dear Victim, I made something for you today. It wasn't on my initial list of things to do. Now if I could actually complete something (or START something) on my list . . .


----------



## printersdevil

GiggleingGhost, it will be confusing for awhile with the main Secret Reaper underway and us signing up for the 2nd one. Just always double check that you are posting in the correct thread since some of us search the specific threads for info on our victims. I am also signed up for the 2nd one and just added my list. I am sure that I will edit it many times


----------



## S_Toast

Finally got started on the second item for my Victim. Also put the finishing touches on the first item. Hard to find time to craft while also keeping up with the farm. But fear not, Victim, you shall receive your gifts and I believe you will be happy.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Br1mston3, in answer to your question, I included a local item in both previous years victim's boxes. This year nothing so far strikes me as something worth including. I'll keep looking right up until I pack the box. I think it's neat to receive an item from another state, as my budget is tighter than my broomstick! It's fun, but not necessary.


----------



## hallorenescene

moonwitchkitty, that paper doll is adorable. did you think that up?


----------



## sikntwizted

Lady Dy said:


> Unless my victim has a desire for mosquitos... We have plenty of those tho, in jumbo size only.


You must live near me!


----------



## Bethany

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Little late to mention, but curious; anyone doing the local item thing or has that kind of faded away?


I am now and will for each reaper I partake in until I run out of the components to do so.  I make a little something that represents where I live.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Bethany said:


> I am now and will for each reaper I partake in until I run out of the components to do so.  I make a little something that represents where I live.


What kind of suggestion, if any, are there for sending your victim something local?


----------



## im the goddess

I sent one of my victims black and white photos of some unusual tombstones from a historic cemetery around here. Not going to say which one right now.


----------



## hallorenescene

sik, where do you live? I think she lives in minn. their mosquitos are their state bird.


----------



## GhostTown

Seems like the Secret Reaper thing has gotten so big that I may need it's own forum.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I bet there are going to be tons of teasers and reaps this week! I've been busy with Halloween projects. I am currently ahead of schedule for the first time in years! The time has come for the thing my family calls the "Halloween excavation"! Halloween stuff is in every nook and cranny if this house! Time to start organizing! We do a different theme each year, so many things are returned to their dusty, dark spaces, but it's like visiting old friends. Love this time of year!


----------



## sikntwizted

Try as you may Hallo, I'm not saying yet! I usually toss in a little something. May or may not be Halloween related, but something local goes in. Might just be a piece of local newspaper for packing but you know.


----------



## Lady Dy

hallorenescene said:


> sik, where do you live? I think she lives in minn. their mosquitos are their state bird.


Nope, not MN. That's close in a way though.


----------



## Sidnami

Trying to stuff the box isn't easy! Would someone get upset if I used cereal as packing form? Also is fake dried blood allowed on the outside of the box? Soon...... very soon. You have been warn my southern victim.


----------



## WitchyKitty

The owls are getting close, darling victim!!! Anytime, now, they should be flying by to deliver your package!! It was a bit bigger of a package than they normally deliver, but they assured me they could do it...they will be using the team lift flight system.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I was going to wait until this weekend, but I think i'm going to ship my box today or tomorrow, just to be safe


----------



## hallorenescene

presents, presents in the air. 
presents, seem to be everywhere.
present for she,
present for he,
a present for me
when will it be?


----------



## obcessedwithit

Still working on items..................bawbawhawhaahhaw............... just hang on my victim!!!!


----------



## lizzyborden

Dear victim,

I'm a horrible reaper this time around as I've only invested a few hours so far into your gifts. Thinks are starting to calm down a bit and maybe you'll find a teaser in your mailbox soon. 

I received the most fabulous teaser I could have ever hoped for today-my first ultrasound! It's finally sinking in that I'm going to be a mother! Thanks for all the kind words, you all are the best. . For those who asked, yes this will be the first. We actually had given up several years ago so it's quite an unexpected surprise.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Dear Reaper...any chance you sent me a birthday cake in my box...and will it get here by tomorrow at lunch?? You see...I just baked a cake for my mom for her birthday tomorrow, and one of my darling cats decided to eat it.  (insert choice words here) 

....


----------



## WitchyKitty

lizzyborden said:


> Dear victim,
> 
> I'm a horrible reaper this time around as I've only invested a few hours so far into your gifts. Thinks are starting to calm down a bit and maybe you'll find a teaser in your mailbox soon.
> 
> I received the most fabulous teaser I could have ever hoped for today-my first ultrasound! It's finally sinking in that I'm going to be a mother! Thanks for all the kind words, you all are the best. . For those who asked, yes this will be the first. We actually had given up several years ago so it's quite an unexpected surprise.


Awesome teaser, Lizzy!!!!!


----------



## badgirl

Lizzy Congratulations on your little pumpkin!!!! What a blessing!



lizzyborden said:


> Dear victim,
> 
> I'm a horrible reaper this time around as I've only invested a few hours so far into your gifts. Thinks are starting to calm down a bit and maybe you'll find a teaser in your mailbox soon.
> 
> I received the most fabulous teaser I could have ever hoped for today-my first ultrasound! It's finally sinking in that I'm going to be a mother! Thanks for all the kind words, you all are the best. . For those who asked, yes this will be the first. We actually had given up several years ago so it's quite an unexpected surprise.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

WitchyKitty said:


> Dear Reaper...any chance you sent me a birthday cake in my box...and will it get here by tomorrow at lunch?? You see...I just baked a cake for my mom for her birthday tomorrow, and one of my darling cats decided to eat it.  (insert choice words here)
> 
> ....


Your cat ate the cake?!?!?!?


----------



## WitchyKitty

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Your cat ate the cake?!?!?!?


Part of it, yes. That's what I get for leaving it unattended for a second...
Sigh...time to try again.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Good luck on your new cake!!! I think cats hate mothballs, you should put some of those on the table that the cake is sitting on. lol


----------



## hallorenescene

lizzy, congratulations on your good news.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Congrats, Lizzy!


----------



## bethene

Lizzy, that is simply the best news ever!! Yay, congrats!


----------



## amyml

Ok victim, I made a couple of things. They're not very big things, but they're very detailed things. I really like these things and kind of want to keep them, but I won't. I hope you like the things.


----------



## Palladino

Many congrats, Lizzie!!!!


----------



## Bethany

Lizzie, did they give you a date?


----------



## BR1MSTON3

WitchyKitty said:


> Dear Reaper...any chance you sent me a birthday cake in my box...and will it get here by tomorrow at lunch?? You see...I just baked a cake for my mom for her birthday tomorrow, and one of my darling cats decided to eat it.  (insert choice words here)
> 
> ....


You know it has been a long day when my first thought was 'Which Kitty?' and then having the audacity to laugh at the bad pun!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Okay...you guys will not believe my luck...you know how I just mentioned that my cat, Nala, ate the cake I baked earlier for my moms birthday...well, after I raged a bit, I drove to the store, bought more baking supplies, came home, baked ANOTHER cake, decorated it and put a lid over it this time...

...well, I walked away for a minute, and Nala got up there again, pushed at the lid until she knocked it off and smashed it into the new cake..then she proceeded to stick her paw in and eat the frosting!!!!!   She destroyed the second cake!!!!!!!!!!   I. Cannot. Believe. This. Happened. I seriously just stared at it and cried for about 15 minutes while I called my mom and told her what happened and apologized and sobbed hysterically some more. (Mind you, while I was sobbing, she and my aunt were laughing...they thought it was funny...they tell me I will find it funny years later, but right now, I am just defeated and heartbroken...I suppose maybe it is a little funny...lol, but I'm still sad...)

I mean, how does one little cat destroy two birthday cakes in one day?!?! I think I am going to go cry for a little longer now...

(At least i got some good news that my Victim got her gifts and liked them, lol.)


----------



## moonwitchkitty

A package will be in the mail for one lucky Victim this week


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I am so sorry witchykitty, sounds like you need a higher table so that your cat can't jump onto it and knock future cakes over, but two cakes in one day destroyed in one day....unbelievable. Well, I guess you can just get her a DQ cake, everyone loves those


----------



## Saki.Girl

Another victims goodies are getting shipped tommorow


----------



## WitchyKitty

blowmoldcrazy said:


> I am so sorry witchykitty, sounds like you need a higher table so that your cat can't jump onto it and knock future cakes over, but two cakes in one day destroyed in one day....unbelievable. Well, I guess you can just get her a DQ cake, everyone loves those


Lol, she is so tall, that she can actually reach things on the counter without jumping...I'd have to get a table that hangs from the ceiling to keep her off of it! 
I was able to, sort of, doctor this cake...it looks awful, but it is, at least, edible.  This time I put the cake in the oven to protect it overnight...if she somehow figures out how to get in the oven and get the cake out...well...than she can just have it, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty

So exciting!!! My victim got her box of goodies and will post pics tomorrow...and more people are sending out their boxes and teasers, so more even more pics will be popping up soon!!! Yays!! I love picture time!!!


----------



## JustWhisper

Whitchkitty... I am sorry you are upset about the cakes. I personally would be laughing my heart out. I know exactly which one of my cats would eat the cake. But to knock the lid off to get it...well, he is just too lazy. That is true determination on your cats part. I hope you will soon see the humor in this. Wishing your mother a happy birthday. Nice she has a good sense of humor. Enjoy the cake. LOL.


----------



## hallorenescene

witchykitty, I would be frustrated too. but my kitty is so lovable, I would forgive her.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

WitchyKitty said:


> Lol, she is so tall, that she can actually reach things on the counter without jumping...I'd have to get a table that hangs from the ceiling to keep her off of it!
> I was able to, sort of, doctor this cake...it looks awful, but it is, at least, edible.  This time I put the cake in the oven to protect it overnight...if she somehow figures out how to get in the oven and get the cake out...well...than she can just have it, lol.


A table that hangs from the ceiling!!! Hahahahahaha If she wants the cake bad enough, she will find a way into the oven Don't worry about it, if your mom was laughing while you were explaining the situation to her, she will appreciate the trouble you went through to make her two cakes ( and hopefully not three lol)


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

Just a little sneak peek...hmmm who will be getting this?


----------



## im the goddess

Pretty Little Nightmare, very cool. 

WitchyKitty, your little kitty is a stinker. My husband made a cheesecake to take to a party many years ago and the host's two cats found it very tasty. LOL Hey, at least your cat sets goals and follows through. What more could a mother want?


----------



## hostesswiththemostess

Pretty Little Nightmare - that is awesome!

Love seeing all the teasers and gifts!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

dear victim you package is going out today you are only 2 states away from mine keep a eye out for the brown truck


----------



## Saki.Girl

Pretty Little Nightmare, that is wicked cool


----------



## hallorenescene

nightmare, could that be a spell book. that eye is really awesome


----------



## WitchyKitty

Oooh...Pretty Little Nightmare, I think I know what that is!!! (Hocus Pocus???) If I'm right, I hope it's for meeeee!!


----------



## JustWhisper

Saki.Girl said:


> dear victim you package is going out today you are only 2 states away from mine keep a eye out for the brown truck [/QUOTE
> 
> Ooh ooh that is me. I am only 2 states away from Halloween Town. I can't wait. I probably shouldn't hope for it to be here by Fri so I will sit on the front porch all day Monday waiting for him. And maybe Tuesday. Ok, Wed may also be a possibility. I am probably going to be really hungry by then so I hope you included brownies.
> 
> Pretty Little Nightmare, if Saki is not my reaper and that is not a spell book then you must be my reaper and that is a really ghoulish wall hanging for my maze.
> 
> Am I being a bit too optimistic? LOL.


----------



## Ophelia

*You all crack me up!

Kelloween, you aren't the only one. All I've been able to manage, thus far, is a list and a couple of sketches. I'm hoping that DH will be able to give me some kid-free time soon, so that I can hit up the craft and thrift stores. I've been itching to get moving on my ideas!

Off to look at the picture thread!*


----------



## lizzyborden

Bethany said:


> Lizzie, did they give you a date?


March 28. If all goes well, we should have a 6-7 month old by Halloween 

WitchyKitty, I sympathize with you. Our inside cat doesn't jump on the counter anymore, but I swear she seems to know that we're planning to put her outside permanently. She's been swatting us every time we walk by. We raised her from a kitten when we saw her mother wasn't taking care of her, so she's very spoiled. She moved outside last summer but managed to get herself stuck in the fence over the winter and nearly froze to death so back in she came.


----------



## WitchyKitty

lizzyborden said:


> March 28. If all goes well, we should have a 6-7 month old by Halloween
> 
> WitchyKitty, I sympathize with you. Our inside cat doesn't jump on the counter anymore, but I swear she seems to know that we're planning to put her outside permanently. She's been swatting us every time we walk by. We raised her from a kitten when we saw her mother wasn't taking care of her, so she's very spoiled. She moved outside last summer but managed to get herself stuck in the fence over the winter and nearly froze to death so back in she came.


Again, congrats on your baby news!! Halloween will be so fun with a little one to join in the fun!!

I hope your kitty doesn't get stuck in the fence, or anywhere else, again this year!!


----------



## Ghouliet

WitchyKitty said:


> Okay...you guys will not believe my luck...you know how I just mentioned that my cat, Nala, ate the cake I baked earlier for my moms birthday...well, after I raged a bit, I drove to the store, bought more baking supplies, came home, baked ANOTHER cake, decorated it and put a lid over it this time...
> 
> ...well, I walked away for a minute, and Nala got up there again, pushed at the lid until she knocked it off and smashed it into the new cake..then she proceeded to stick her paw in and eat the frosting!!!!!   She destroyed the second cake!!!!!!!!!!   I. Cannot. Believe. This. Happened. I seriously just stared at it and cried for about 15 minutes while I called my mom and told her what happened and apologized and sobbed hysterically some more. (Mind you, while I was sobbing, she and my aunt were laughing...they thought it was funny...they tell me I will find it funny years later, but right now, I am just defeated and heartbroken...I suppose maybe it is a little funny...lol, but I'm still sad...)
> 
> I mean, how does one little cat destroy two birthday cakes in one day?!?! I think I am going to go cry for a little longer now...
> 
> (At least i got some good news that my Victim got her gifts and liked them, lol.)


Glad your victim liked her gifts. As for the cat. Sometimes it pays to put items in the microwave or oven to keep the cats away from them. Sometimes I even put things in my sewing room and close the door. Cats are just naturally inquisitive.


----------



## Shebear1

Witchy Kitty, when my son got married, the bride's family decided on a backyard wedding and the bride's mother made all of the food herself, including the groom's chocolate cheesecake and the brides' cupcakes. During the ceremony, the family's 3 cats apparently decided to play ball with the cupcakes by knocking them off the table and onto the floor. Guess the game got a little wild, because there were several paw prints across the cheesecake, too! Not wanting to spoil the celebration, when the bride's mother discovered the catastrophe, she picked up the cupcakes, brushed off any cat hair that was still hanging on and put them back on the table for the guests. A little whipped cream covered the prints in the cheesecake beautifully. Needless to say, having seen the clean-up in progress, my husband and I passed on dessert!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Ghouliet said:


> Glad your victim liked her gifts. As for the cat. Sometimes it pays to put items in the microwave or oven to keep the cats away from them. Sometimes I even put things in my sewing room and close the door. Cats are just naturally inquisitive.


I actually do put things in the microwave and the oven...but the microwave was too small and the oven was still warm. I did put the doctored remains of the cake in the oven, though, overnight, lol. I never usually leave things unattended, but she was too quick for my quick trips away from the kitchen...lol.



Shebear1 said:


> Witchy Kitty, when my son got married, the bride's family decided on a backyard wedding and the bride's mother made all of the food herself, including the groom's chocolate cheesecake and the brides' cupcakes. During the ceremony, the family's 3 cats apparently decided to play ball with the cupcakes by knocking them off the table and onto the floor. Guess the game got a little wild, because there were several paw prints across the cheesecake, too! Not wanting to spoil the celebration, when the bride's mother discovered the catastrophe, she picked up the cupcakes, brushed off any cat hair that was still hanging on and put them back on the table for the guests. A little whipped cream covered the prints in the cheesecake beautifully. Needless to say, having seen the clean-up in progress, my husband and I passed on dessert!


Hahaha! Oh boy...had one of my specialty dessert set ups been "kitty-zilla" attacked like that, I would have been completely hysterical!! Whipped cream is good at covering many boo-boos, lol. I have four cats, so there is often cat hair in my food...you get used to it, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I hope you love everything in the huge box that's headding out on brown truck in about a hr from my works dock hehe 



JustWhisper said:


> Saki.Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear victim you package is going out today you are only 2 states away from mine keep a eye out for the brown truck [/QUOTE
> 
> Ooh ooh that is me. I am only 2 states away from Halloween Town. I can't wait. I probably shouldn't hope for it to be here by Fri so I will sit on the front porch all day Monday waiting for him. And maybe Tuesday. Ok, Wed may also be a possibility. I am probably going to be really hungry by then so I hope you included brownies.
> 
> Pretty Little Nightmare, if Saki is not my reaper and that is not a spell book then you must be my reaper and that is a really ghoulish wall hanging for my maze.
> 
> Am I being a bit too optimistic? LOL.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ghouliet

I also have a box heading out. Someone is going to be reaped soon.


----------



## JustWhisper

Ooh ooh. Is it me? Should I sit on my porch waiting for UPS or sit by my mailbox?


----------



## Paint It Black

I'm waiting...


----------



## JustWhisper

Gosh paint, it looks like you've been waiting since last Halloween. LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

JustWhisper said:


> Ooh ooh. Is it me? Should I sit on my porch waiting for UPS or sit by my mailbox?


mayne maybe not i so can not tell LOL


----------



## MummyOf5

Doing some serious scheming, I mean, planning for my victim right now. I did a little shopping but didn't find anything for my victim's wishes unfortunately. Now I'm at the drawing board


----------



## sikntwizted

I just put a lot of work into my victim's gift. Aged it, glued it (and my hand), added stuff. Even my dog decided to help age it. Who knew dog pee helped??! Anyway, things are getting close to leaving here, and someone is just DIEING to meet you victim!


----------



## Bethany

Oh Victim, I have to find a bigger box.  So probably won't be shipping until next week.


----------



## WitchyKitty

The Reapers are coming...


----------



## moonwitchkitty

*Hello? Victim it's your reaper *


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> Oh Victim, I have to find a bigger box.  So probably won't be shipping until next week.


Are you near a Walmart? They sell boxes.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Nutter butters and Sugar Daddy's yummers


----------



## Saki.Girl

Now the fun will my victim like every thing, did I send enough should there be more. Will ups not brake anything , hope my victim post pics cause I did not take any lol


----------



## bethene

I hope they take pics also, Saki,, I hope all the victims post pictures, it is only the right/polite thing to do !


----------



## WitchyKitty

I am waiting to see if my victim posts pics of her gifts...I took a couple pics of them, but completely forgot to take pics of them all, lol. Oops. She said she'd post pics today, but she hasn't been on. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I hope they post whitchkitty


----------



## Saki.Girl

bethene said:


> I hope they take pics also, Saki,, I hope all the victims post pictures, it is only the right/polite thing to do !


I so agree . Then everyone gets to enjoy seeing what others are getting


----------



## hallorenescene

I hope everyone will post pics too.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I will post pics, for sure! I love to take pictures of things and show them off, lol. I usually take lots of pics of my gifts...sometimes even different angles, lol. Fear not, reaper, the gifts you send me will be shown to all!!


----------



## doto

I was running a little behind today so I didn't get everything packed. Then I found another item which will be great with a little paint job. Picking the item up tomorrow night so the package probably won't ship until. Monday if I can locate a very unique size box.


----------



## JustWhisper

Bethany said:


> Oh Victim, I have to find a bigger box.  So probably won't be shipping until next week.


That is OK Bethany. I can wait a little longer.


----------



## Bethany

LOL I'd never buy a box. I have so many around, it is just emptying one the right size & putting that stuff in something else. 
Going to work on Chandeliers today. Have 2 or 3 that need "spookying up"


----------



## Saki.Girl

Monday someone will be getting visited by UPS


----------



## sikntwizted

Well...gift fell last night. Got some damage to fix. Shouldn't be a problem, just a little aggravating because it was basically done. But alas! Things will be as they should when I'm done!


----------



## LairMistress

I just had a MAJOR setback. I found out that I can't work next week like I had planned to. I've been off all summer due to my youngest not being in summer school, and he was supposed to go back to preschool tomorrow. They called me yesterday to say that they are starting Monday instead of tomorrow, and it is half days all week--3 hours. That means if I go to work, I get maybe an hour and a half in each day, but only for four days, because Monday is a mandatory parent attendance day at school. So my first paycheck is going to be very tiny! And, I have a $50 charge on my bank account that I can't figure out, and have to wait another 20 min for my bank to open to try to straighten that out.

I still had three things to buy for my victim's package, but I may have to scrap those two ideas, and try to make different things out of what I already have. Sorry, victim! I'm much better at buying than I am at making!


----------



## hallorenescene

I am bummed too. I wanted to make a gift, but can't find the directions. so I've looked, and looked. well, I found some different directions to a similar craft, and it's very nice, but not as big. I wanted it bigger. but will have to settle. sorry victim, your present will be small. [hangs head in sadness.]


----------



## bethene

I'm sorry Hallo and Lair mistress , but I am sure that what ever you both make will be great!

Lizzy, congratulations on your little one, what a wonderful blessing!!


----------



## Ghouliet

Saki.Girl said:


> Monday someone will be getting visited by UPS



Saturday night's the night I like, Saturday is alright, alright, alright! Whoooo... 

Just singing a bit for my Victim.


----------



## Ophelia

WitchyKitty said:


> The Reapers are coming...
> 
> View attachment 212556


*^This is why I could never be a true Reaper.

LairMistress and Hallo, don't feel bad! You are doing what you can, and I'm sure that whatever you give will be loved by your victims!

Ghouliet, I now can't get that song out of my head. Thanks!(Equal doses of sarcasm and appreciation)

I'm about to flip. Today we went to a meeting at DD's new preschool, and were late. Stupidly, I thought that an hour was plenty of time to get two children to finish(note that I said finish) their breakfasts and to get dressed. Let's suffice it to say that it was not. It's rainy and there was a windstorm that knocked out the power there, so I couldn't do the other things I wanted to do while there and had DH to watch the kids. And the preschool is a joke. I didn't really want her going there to begin with, and now I just want to pull her out. I think DH is coming around to this, I just wish he'd been open to net enrolling her there in the first place.

Anyway, I am so ready to escape into my victim's creations!*


----------



## bethene

We got the storms too, Ophelia, but we are lucky enough to not lose power... I hope you can resolve the preschool situation. 

Man, do I need to get busy!! The sculpty work I did I need to fix a bit different, and then need to get working on something else, and also finish a paint project....


----------



## JustWhisper

Done and done. Victim Beware!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Storms here, too...but I'm okay with that, because after a very hot day today, all the storms are bringing in a cool front!! I'll be able to shut off the air and open my windows again. Yays! Bring on the Fall weather! I got so spoiled with the cooler than normal summer, then to have it get hot at the start of what should be early Fall weather just broke my heart, lol. Today cannot get over fast enough!!

Good luck with the preschool issues, Ophelia!!

I can't wait to see what all you guys are working on...you are all so busy crafting away, lol. My curiosity has gotten me...


----------



## printersdevil

Hope everything works out at the pre-school, Ophelia.

Sounds like everyone is busy crafting and shopping. Reapers on the move!


----------



## sikntwizted

Heck, I've done everything from bomb as a first year reaper to being rescue reaped. Crap happens. As long as we all know you're not dumping on us, we got your back!


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies

I'm sorry to hear about everyone's setbacks, but I'm sure your victims will love whatever you come up with!

On a happier note, strangers can be so thoughtful and generous! It was nice out yesterday so I decided to put off house work and take the extra 20 minutes to walk to the post office and mail out my victim's teaser. After waiting in line I finally get up to the desk, dig around in my bag and it turns out I forgot my wallet at home. I was so embarrassed, I apologized and as a I was walking away the man behind me in line said that he would pay for me! I think he was starting to get annoyed with me because I kept thanking him so much  , but it totally made my day!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Hope things are looking up for everyone!!  I will be shipping tomorrow


----------



## WitchyKitty

Oh, victim...will you post your pictures, soon? I know you said you liked your gifts (...and I am thrilled that you did!!!), but I am dying to know what your opinions are of everything I sent you!!! I am so excited to hear your thoughts, that I could soon burst!


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok preatty excited sending out another reaper box to a victim who was not signed up for this round but she is such a secial person that She deservers a WICKED surprize box something to make her day


----------



## im the goddess

Wonderland_Brownies said:


> I'm sorry to hear about everyone's setbacks, but I'm sure your victims will love whatever you come up with!
> 
> On a happier note, strangers can be so thoughtful and generous! It was nice out yesterday so I decided to put off house work and take the extra 20 minutes to walk to the post office and mail out my victim's teaser. After waiting in line I finally get up to the desk, dig around in my bag and it turns out I forgot my wallet at home. I was so embarrassed, I apologized and as a I was walking away the man behind me in line said that he would pay for me! I think he was starting to get annoyed with me because I kept thanking him so much  , but it totally made my day!


 That was so nice of him.



Saki.Girl said:


> ok preatty excited sending out another reaper box to a victim who was not signed up for this round but she is such a secial person that She deservers a WICKED surprize box something to make her day


 that is so sweet of you saki.


----------



## bethene

I got the work with the sculpty done, and baked, now I need to do some painting, I redid a couple of things and went in a different direction for another, I hope my victim likes it, I have a few other things I want to get to, but don't seem to be working to fast at it,


----------



## WitchyKitty

Saki.Girl said:


> ok preatty excited sending out another reaper box to a victim who was not signed up for this round but she is such a secial person that She deservers a WICKED surprize box something to make her day


You rock, Saki!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Congrats LIZZY! 

Hope the preschool things works out OPHELIA

I bought bubble wrap so I can slowly start packing up your ghoulish box of goodies, victim!


----------



## sikntwizted

Main part is as complete as it's gonna get so it'll fit in the box. Even did a test run. Oops, shouldn't have said that.  Hey victim, hope you got a glue gun ready to put it together! Now I gotta pack this thing like it's gonna be dropped off of a building...


----------



## texaslucky

Yeah pack itgood. I think they throw the boxes for fun! Is it headed to ME?


----------



## JustWhisper

WitchyKitty said:


> You rock, Saki!!


Yep! That's her.....rocky saki. You are not only talented but so very generous. I see you giving so much to so many on this forum. What a ray of sunshine. 



sikntwizted said:


> Main part is as complete as it's gonna get so it'll fit in the box. Even did a test run. Oops, shouldn't have said that.  Hey victim, hope you got a glue gun ready to put it together! Now I gotta pack this thing like it's gonna be dropped off of a building...


Because it probably will. LOL.


----------



## hallorenescene

ohpelia, I'm so sorry you're having such a tough time of it. hope things get better.
brownies, that is very nice of the stranger.
bethene, we know you're good for it. 
moonwitchkitty, that is a good one. the reaper is being reaped.
for witchykitties sake, victim please post pics. and I want to see too.
saki, that is so sweet.

I got another teaser gift from my reaper. I opened it, but it's for my grandkids. they are sleeping right now, so I will show it in the morning. tomorrow is the younger ones birthday. this will be fun for them. thanks reaper.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Thanks guys  there is nothing more satisfying then brighten someone's day


----------



## bethene

Got some painting done!!! 

Hallo, I can't wait to see what your grandkids received! '


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Just to be sure I packed my things correctly, I taped up the box temporarily and kicked it around a bit, I gave it a good kicking, but nothing was broken inside afterwards, so USPS bring it on!!!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Just ordered the last little bit for my victim....now to get a box together and figure out how to stuff everything in there...might be a little cramped...hehe


----------



## Ophelia

*BlowMoldCrazy, that picture definitely gave me a chuckle! I'm glad you didn't have to post that you were going to have to delay shipping by a couple of days because you had to repair your gift, lol!*


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I was hoping that when I opened the box afterwards that nothing would be broken, nothing was, so just to make sure I added two more rolls of bubble wrap throughout the box I only have one glass item in the box, and it is protected by wreaths and garlands.


----------



## CreepySpiders

tick tock tick tock


----------



## hallorenescene

I worked on one of my gifts last night and this morning. it's coming along.


----------



## texaslucky

i took an early lunch and stopped in a thrift store for a quick look and found a brand new costume that will be perfect for another @[email protected] for my victim! Major find since I won't have to do much to it to use! This is so much fun and has been a great project for me and my girls!


----------



## MummyOf5

I just came up with a brilliant idea for my victim! Hoping to get the supplies for it later today and work on it tomorrow since I am taking my Granddaughter to a movie at her school tonight and working tomorrow evening and Sunday. It's supposed to rain here Monday and Tuesday so I'm hoping that Hubby will take me shopping one of those days since they probably won't be able to cut hay and I can pick up the rest of what I need to finish up my victim's box and hopefully have it in the mail by next weekend. It's gonna be getting down to the wire soon


----------



## im the goddess

Packages and reapings flying all through the skys, how exciting. Everyone better keep checking their mailboxes and PO boxes.

A reaping we will go, 
A reaping we will go,
Hi Ho the Dairy-o,
A reaping we will go!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hmmm...I just got something in the mail, but I am unsure if it's a SR gift, or the prize package I won from tomanderson's little giveaway he held last week. It's full of super interesting little things, a few vintage pieces, Halloween stickers, a dvd, creepy things to read, little Halloween box, ect. I think it's from the little contest, but I will wait to post any pics and thanks until I hear back from him as to if it is or not. Whoever sent it, I'm happy to have gotten a little surprise today...and thanks!!!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Oooooh!!! mystery gift


----------



## TheHalloweenKing

I'm hoping that my victim receives their teaser gift soon. Working on more handmade items for her.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Victim gets their gift tomorrow and I'm beyond excited! I'm just going to sit here and hit refresh all day tomorrow.


----------



## WitchyKitty

TheHalloweenKing said:


> I'm hoping that my victim receives their teaser gift soon. Working on more handmade items for her.


..."her"?? I am a "her"...could this be for me?!


----------



## killerhaunts

Just a quick question: How many people try to find out who their reaper is before getting their gift if they receive a teaser? 

If I got a teaser I wouldn't. I just love getting something. I actually usually forget that I'm even getting something myself until after I've sent my Victim's package off. I just feel a little odd about it and my not send out a teaser next year :/


----------



## Ghouliet

Dear Victim,

Your reaper package made it to your city today. Your wait is coming to an end.


----------



## printersdevil

I can't wait. Maybe my Reaper is Ghouliet or TheHalloweenKing!


----------



## printersdevil

Cool mystery gift. I got a package earlier this week that I thought was my SR gift and it was a PIF gift. Make sure you check out that thread for the photos of the awesome gift!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Just took a stroll through the picture thread and am loving all the teasers and reaps so far this year. People have gone off the charts with creativity!! Spookerstar and I spent all last weekend crafting, shopping and planning for our victims. I just keep adding and adding and not thinking its enough this year...but the time is getting close when I can close it up and ship it out!! Getting excited!


----------



## Sidnami

Sent! Someone is getting something creepy! For nothing is scarier then my gym socks!


----------



## im the goddess

killerhaunts said:


> Just a quick question: How many people try to find out who their reaper is before getting their gift if they receive a teaser?
> 
> If I got a teaser I wouldn't. I just love getting something. I actually usually forget that I'm even getting something myself until after I've sent my Victim's package off. I just feel a little odd about it and my not send out a teaser next year :/


 That's why some of us remove our locations from the website.



Sidnami said:


> Sent! Someone is getting something creepy! For nothing is scarier then my gym socks!


 LOL,, no no not the socks, I have my son's socks for that!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I posted the pic of my prize gift over in the free halloween give away contest thread, since the gift I got today was from tomanderson and not a SR gift. Still awaiting my SR box!!


----------



## JustWhisper

post, post, post, post, post. I know we are not suppose to bump these threads so I made sure I also posted.


----------



## Saki.Girl

can not wait till next week to see if my victims love there gifts


----------



## Bethany

Well, I have officially kicked off Halloween decorating that the neighbors can see.  Have 2 kneeling benches in the Living room in front of the window & put a board and cloth across to form a table. There are 7 Jack-O-Lanterns on there all lit up  2 are on body bases one a witch & a at with hair is on top of the pumpkin & the other body base is a mummy  they all look so cute


----------



## bethene

I got most of the painting done for the things that I made with sculpty, now to find a way to ship it safely....


----------



## killerhaunts

im the goddess said:


> That's why some of us remove our locations from the website.


But why would someone want to find out before they even got a gift? I don't post teaser pictures for this reason also 

I will always keep my location because there are so few of us haunters in my area, and I don't think there is any other way (on this forum) to find out if someone is in your neck of the woods.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Priority Mail 2-Day

Your item has left our acceptance facility and is in transit to a sorting facility on September 5, 2014 at 5:32 pm in FORT WORTH, TX 76134. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.

HHHHMMMMMM some one will be reaped this week


----------



## sikntwizted

killerhaunts said:


> But why would someone want to find out before they even got a gift? I don't post teaser pictures for this reason also
> 
> I will always keep my location because there are so few of us haunters in my area, and I don't think there is any other way (on this forum) to find out if someone is in your neck of the woods.


I hide mine just for SR. Curiosity will get the best of 'em. Like me for instance. My reaper tried to hide, but I think I might have figured it out. Or at least have it narrowed down...


----------



## hallorenescene

I think it is fun getting a teaser, and I think it adds to it trying to guess who it is. last year I thought it was sikntwisted, but it was bethene. when I told her over the phone last year I knew who my reaper was, I could hear the silence. she says she thought....how could she know, I was so careful. when I told her it was sik, she about choked. lol. I thought for sure from her reaction I had guessed right. she pm'd sik and had him drop little hints. I fell for the hints hook, line, and sinker. it was a good laugh when she revealed herself. oh, and I loved my gifts. thanks bethene.

I think I might know who my reaper is. maybe. lol


----------



## Ghouliet

Lil Ghouliet and I never know until we get the package and there is a note in it. I like it that way because then I get to joke around the thread whenever boxes go out or teaser pictures are presented. I think it makes it more fun.


----------



## JustWhisper

I don't like to send teasers for that very reason. It is too easy to track them. But I love getting them. I don't like to know who my reaper is so I try to resist the temptation of looking for them.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

moonwitchkitty said:


> Priority Mail 2-Day
> 
> Your item has left our acceptance facility and is in transit to a sorting facility on September 5, 2014 at 5:32 pm in FORT WORTH, TX 76134. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.
> 
> HHHHMMMMMM some one will be reaped this week
> 
> View attachment 212999


Hmm Texas...I'm in Texas! !


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Just went to the post office, and of course, the whole staff was there, so when I brought the decorated package in they were all at once "oh, what do we have here" I had to say it was for someone who had a halloween birthday. lol


----------



## im the goddess

killerhaunts said:


> But why would someone want to find out before they even got a gift? I don't post teaser pictures for this reason also
> 
> I will always keep my location because there are so few of us haunters in my area, and I don't think there is any other way (on this forum) to find out if someone is in your neck of the woods.


 Like someone already posted, some only remove the location for the reaper time. There are several people from my area participating in Secret Reaper right now, and I don't believe any of us has a real location listed. Some go to great lengths to hide their true identity. For example, some have sent things from other locals using a handy relative or friend. I drop little hints here and there in my posts. Last year, I had Frogkid11, and I think I had my location listed. I had posted that I shipped three packages. He said he didn't consider me because he received one not three, well, the packages were for my son at college, my mother in VA and him. LOL Some will try to figure it out, and other will wait for the surprise. It's a personal matter, however you want to play is great. Have fun, that's what reaper is all about.



blowmoldcrazy said:


> Just went to the post office, and of course, the whole staff was there, so when I brought the decorated package in they were all at once "oh, what do we have here" I had to say it was for someone who had a halloween birthday. lol


 I usually speak up and tell them what I am doing, then whip out the photos on my phone. Then they are sorry that they asked. LOL


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I would have, but I wasn't in the mood to tell the whole back story of the box, so I just let it go


----------



## printersdevil

I just called hubby, so the one that someone said in the other thread that had been deliver east of NM was not mine! But there are still several other possible ones out there today. And there is still the one from Terra that I am sure is mine. Or one from countless others that their postings have tweaked my imagination and hopes. Whoever it is from, I will LOVE itl This is so much fun!!!!

I miss the fall Reapers last year due to my first shoulder surgery. However, I did the Winter Reaper, and the MIni Reaper which were great and so much fun. Can't wait for the 2nd Reaper coming up, too!!! My family thinks I am nuts.


----------



## Bethany

I've sent teasers, gotten teasers & don't try to figure out who my reaper is. Kind of takes away some of the fun. 

Well Dear Victim, your package will be shipping out on Monday. Didn't need a bigger box after all, just needed to pack it better. 
I do hope you like everything.  If you don't, you can send it back. 


There are 2 other packages I'm shipping out so 3PinkPoodles & Moonwitchkitty should be watching their mailboxes too. 

Oh that reminds me, I need to get one more pkg. ready to send.......


----------



## WitchyKitty

Well, I thought I was reaped, but it was actually a wonderful little surprise from im the goddess!! The gift she sent me was just too "purrrfect'!! Hahaha...if you wish to see it, you can check the Pay it Forward thread...I figured that was the best place to post it! 

So, again, still patiently awaiting my reaping...


----------



## hallorenescene

blowmold, you tickle me sometimes with your postings. a Halloween birthday, that is cute.
I'm the goddess, I agree, however it's fun for someone, then that's how they should go. 
now, I need to go work on my gift. I have gotten it started. huray. and I'm not as disappointed as I was. I mean, I still wish it was bigger, but I like how it's looking.


----------



## printersdevil

I need to move along and finish up. I have everything here but just need to finish. I am such a slacker!!!! Never fear victim---I will finish and get it shipped on time. know that you want the items since they are on your list---just hope to do them justice!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I send teasers, but I don't put an address on them...nor do I leave my location up during SR. (I change it just for SR time, then change it back afterwards...if I remember, lol.) I prefer to send small teasers because it's fun for the victim, and because I can use it as a test run to make sure I have the correct address before I send out the big box...if they get their teaser, I have the right address! 
I have never gotten a teaser before, but if I did, I may joke about trying to figure out who my reaper is, but I wouldn't actually try. I like to be surprised!


----------



## printersdevil

I also like to be surprised and don't really try to figure this out. However, I do have fun responding to posts like the one today that said the package was going somewhere on the other side of New Mexico and terra's posts about the exotic themes. I like to have fun and pretend they are headed to me!!!. It makes it even more special of an exchange to me. The true magic of this is that a group of virtual strangers managed to do this so frequently and with few problems!!!!


----------



## printersdevil

Hey texaslucky I found something that I think you will want for your victim. I left you messages. Please check it out. Don't know what I will do with it if you don't want it. LOL I was afraid it would be gone. How is that for enabling???? Will bring it to you next weekend.


----------



## JustWhisper

I said I don't like to send teasers because they can figure out who I am. But I did not say I DONT send teasers. This year I sent three teasers, but I slipped up.  They were sent from three different states but one was a dead giveaway. Also I did not get my state removed from my profile in time. I try to remove any tracking nbrs from the shipping labels also. Anyway, my victim figured out who I was. 

I have no idea who my reaper is, even though I joke about someone being my reaper. Just as printers devil does. It adds to the silly fun.


----------



## JustWhisper

Oh I have a question that has nothing to do with this thread. There use to be a way on my profile to see who sent likes and such. I cannot find it. Is there still a way to know who liked your posts?


----------



## printersdevil

You can see who likes an individual post by looking at the bottom of the post. There is a bar down there that. Shows the thumb up symbol. I just clicked like on your post. I think that you can see the names of those who click like there.


----------



## Bethany

You don't even have to click it. Once someone likes your post or thanks you for it it shows up on the bottom with the names of who likes & thanks for the post. 
I just wish when someone "likes" or "thanks" it & you get the email, that it would take you to the post they liked or thanked for instead of just the thread.


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, I miss that feature too. I don't know why it takes you to a page that leaves you clueless of the likes/thank you.


----------



## X-Pired

Kudos to everyone on their teasers and reapings. As usual they are amazing.

Yesterday was a day of woe for me though. I had ordered a special gift for my victim. It actually arrived Friday but I was out of town until late last night. Anyway, when I opened the box this morning the item packaging looked like it had been run over a few times, then drop kicked, then drug on gravel for a few miles. I'm not exaggerating. I can't believe a reputable company sent this item out as new. The packing box it shipped in was perfect and it was packed well with air pillows. It had to be like this before it was shipped. The actual item in the box was loose and I think missing a part. Also, one piece of it is badly scratched. 

Of course I will return it; I know the company will make it right. However, I am so disappointed because I want to ship this week and if I wait for a replacement it will put me behind. I am disappointed for my victim! I don't know whether to ship without this item or wait. I really want my victim to have this. 

Printer, thanks for all the photos and updates on your sister. The one with her smiling while she is holding the witch hat is wonderful. My wife says that one is her favorite. 

Thanks for letting me rant about my victim's gift. Have a great Sunday everyone!


----------



## Always Wicked

i was also disappointed abt an item i had ordered for my victim... it was broken when i received it... but ................. i found something to replace it with and hope my victim will love it.. i will be sending out my victim's box as soon as the new item arrives..


----------



## Saki.Girl

Monday will be a great day for my victim


----------



## sikntwizted

For the record, I only suspected you were my reaper! Didn't have it completely figured out!


----------



## JustWhisper

Saki.Girl said:


> Monday will be a great day for my victim


Me, me....is it me? I want it to be me. It's my turn. I will sit waiting for the UPS man who unfortunately doesn't come until around 4:30 PM. But just in case it is someone else who is my reaper I will also look for the mail man, oh, and the FedEx guy who actually most of us don't use. 

But if it is Bethany it will probably not be here until Wed. OOOOOOhhhh what a long wait that will be. Or if it is from Sidnami too. But I will probably smell his coming. LOL.


----------



## im the goddess

hallorenescene said:


> Bethany, I miss that feature too. I don't know why it takes you to a page that leaves you clueless of the likes/thank you.


 I like having the option of thanks, but I like the old system more.



X-Pired said:


> Kudos to everyone on their teasers and reapings. As usual they are amazing.
> 
> Yesterday was a day of woe for me though. I had ordered a special gift for my victim. It actually arrived Friday but I was out of town until late last night. Anyway, when I opened the box this morning the item packaging looked like it had been run over a few times, then drop kicked, then drug on gravel for a few miles. I'm not exaggerating. I can't believe a reputable company sent this item out as new. The packing box it shipped in was perfect and it was packed well with air pillows. It had to be like this before it was shipped. The actual item in the box was loose and I think missing a part. Also, one piece of it is badly scratched.
> 
> Of course I will return it; I know the company will make it right. However, I am so disappointed because I want to ship this week and if I wait for a replacement it will put me behind. I am disappointed for my victim! I don't know whether to ship without this item or wait. I really want my victim to have this.
> 
> Printer, thanks for all the photos and updates on your sister. The one with her smiling while she is holding the witch hat is wonderful. My wife says that one is her favorite.
> 
> Thanks for letting me rant about my victim's gift. Have a great Sunday everyone!


 Maybe you can ask the company to expedite shipping of the replacement as a goodwill gesture. Years ago I purchased some glasses from Williams Sonoma, and when they arrived, two were broken. I called them and they credited me for the entire purchase, shipped a new set and told me to keep the unbroken ones. That's customer service. Good luck to you. I hope it works out.


----------



## X-Pired

Thank you I'm the Goddess. I will call customer service. I'm not sure I will get someone on a Sunday but I'm going to try.


----------



## texaslucky

x-pired, that photo of Aunt Barb is great and is really HER. She and mom are coming to see me next weekend and all she talks about is Halloween these days. She asked if we had any Halloween stores here or other stores from what they have there!!! She is so pumped by all this. Mom said she has even some stuff up already.

x-pired could you have the item shipped directly to your victim. Maybe include a note that it is coming.


----------



## Lady Dy

Introducing, Stumpie! FREE to good home. (Newly crafted, coaster not included).Could you be the victim he seeks?


----------



## im the goddess

X-Pired said:


> Thank you I'm the Goddess. I will call customer service. I'm not sure I will get someone on a Sunday but I'm going to try.


 Another idea, maybe they can expedite shipping to your victim as a gift without your name and address.


----------



## katshead42

Wow stumpy is awesome! I've been so busy working on my victim's evil curses that I haven't posting on the forum as much as I usually do. This year I'm really ripping my heart out for my victim.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

*Post office said that the package is supposed to arrive on Monday*


----------



## MummyOf5

Lady Dy said:


> Introducing, Stumpie! FREE to good home. (Newly crafted, coaster not included).Could you be the victim he seeks?
> 
> View attachment 213344


I would give him a great home Lady Dy


----------



## MummyOf5

Lady Dy said:


> Introducing, Stumpie! FREE to good home. (Newly crafted, coaster not included).Could you be the victim he seeks?
> 
> View attachment 213344


I would give him a great home Lady Dy


----------



## printersdevil

Ohhhhh I may be getting a package from moonwitchkitty or saki on Monday!!!! Fun times!!!!


----------



## celipops

Omg i love stumpy !!


----------



## Candy Creature

Lady Dy,
Stumpie looks wonderful. You are so talented.


----------



## Bethany

Those of you that received items that were broken, I'm okay with waiting for the replacement if that is what you want to do. 
Stumpie can come live at my house, but I am pretty sure he is not coming to me.

Again I've been busy. Was working on some stuff for me, and was reminded of something that didnt' make it into my victim's box, so off they go in a seperate envelope. 

All of my 5 Chandeliers are done & hung in the garage.  Another item off my checklist. Also have the "curtains" hug to cover the shelving units in the garage. Adding some extra to the bottoms to go all the way to the floor since the ceilings are 10' high. Also have the front of the fridge decorated.


----------



## witchymom

Dear Victim, 

I have not forgotten you. In fact, I think of you pretty often. I've been packing up a box for you today. I do hope you enjoy it. And, I've been making your handmade gift today, too. 

Please note, dollar tree moss and super glue produce a highly toxic fume and I do not recommend mixing the two. 

You box is pretty big. I wonder if I remember where to send it? 

Love, 

Reaper


----------



## im the goddess

Witchymom, PM me, and I'll send you my address.


----------



## JustWhisper

They are for me. They're all for me. Every one of them. For me. And I know you know where I live. I saw you stalking me. All of you. Every single one of you. Watching me. Leaving me waiting. Waiting for so long. So very long. 


I want stumpie. He can live with my other one. I don't need the coaster but could use the extra hand which is holding it.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Victim victim victim, got your two boxes packed tonite and they fly out by owl express tomorrow am...this weeks the week...or maybe you already could "see" this or if not, then this gift will help that out...hmm


----------



## Lady Dy

Thank you guys for showing interest in Stumpie, we are very flattered. He has chosen a home east of the Mississippi and will begin his journey this week.


----------



## hallorenescene

ladydy, stumpy is adorable. 
xpired, and always wicked, that is really to bad.
Bethany, your garage looks like the living room in my house. 

I'm still working on my gift. I only hope my victim likes it as much as I do.


----------



## Ghouliet

It is raining so much here tonight, I think I will stay home all day tomorrow so my reaper's gift does not get left on the porch to get all wet.


----------



## Ophelia

*Things are looking fantastic! Stumpie is amazing, and Bethany's garage looks great. 

X-Pired, I have a feeling that Blowmoldcrazy works where your item came from. 

Victim: Oh, the plans I have for you... I may not be able to do all of them, but we'll see!*


----------



## Saki.Girl

Dear Victim your box is out for Delivery


----------



## Woodsy

First time Reaper question. I am not sure I should ship using the "name" from the forum. Any thoughts on how to get my victim's REAL NAME ?


----------



## WitchyKitty

Woodsy said:


> First time Reaper question. I am not sure I should ship using the "name" from the forum. Any thoughts on how to get my victim's REAL NAME ?


Hmmm...bethene didn't send it to you in your victim message? Everyone is usually supposed to give their real information to her when they sign up. You could PM bethene and have her message your victim to get it...but really, you can send using their screen name, as long as the address is correct. I have sent things using other names for people before...people here have sent cards and things to me using my screen name and their screen name, and my aunt sends me cards and stuff with my childhood nickname, rather than my real name...it's really only the address that matters, I would think. I can't see any reason the post office/delivery people would need a certain name on the box...they go by the address to ship it.


----------



## Woodsy

Witchy, thanks I have done a LOT of shipping over the years and just try to eliminate any excuses for the package to NOT show up. Oh yea, i did NOT get a name form Bethany and have sent her a note. I was going to go ahead and ship regardless as I am running out of time.


----------



## Bethany

Woodsy said:


> Witchy, thanks I have done a LOT of shipping over the years and just try to eliminate any excuses for the package to NOT show up. Oh yea, i did NOT get a name form Bethany and have sent her a note. I was going to go ahead and ship regardless as I am running out of time.


Well, I hope you sent a message to BETHENE & not me (Bethany). If that was a slip of the finger and I am your victim, send me a message & I'll send you my full name


----------



## WitchyKitty

Woodsy said:


> Witchy, thanks I have done a LOT of shipping over the years and just try to eliminate any excuses for the package to NOT show up. Oh yea, i did NOT get a name form Bethany and have sent her a note. I was going to go ahead and ship regardless as I am running out of time.


Yeah, it's understandable to want all the correct info to make sure it gets shipped correctly. If you can't get the real name from bethene in time, put your victim's screen name on it instead, so there is a name of some form on it, and just make absolutely sure to have YOUR correct name and address for the return address...just in case it can't be shipped and needs to be returned to you. You wouldn't want to have it lost in the postal world forever!!


----------



## Bethany

Shipped. Someone will be getting reaped next Monday. 
And there are a few surprises I mailed out to some others.


----------



## MummyOf5

Working on gifts


----------



## Saki.Girl

Lol I keep checking tracking to see if delivered haha


----------



## texaslucky

I am home sick today. I went to urgent care last night and have strep throat. Feeling pretty weak and achy. I hope to be up and around by tomorrow since they gave me a Z-Pack that usually works fast. I hope to feel like working on my victims things later today.


----------



## WitchyKitty

texaslucky said:


> I am home sick today. I went to urgent care last night and have strep throat. Feeling pretty weak and achy. I hope to be up and around by tomorrow since they gave me a Z-Pack that usually works fast. I hope to feel like working on my victims things later today.


Strep is awful! I hope you get better, fast!!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Ugh, I am trying to track my package, but the info is delayed fear not dear victim, your items are on their way


----------



## WitchyKitty

Mail has come and gone...no reaping for me today...unless UPS/FedEx stops by. On to wait another day!!
Still wondering what happened to my victim...it's been about a week and no pics posted yet. Haven't seen her on...I hope all is well with her...


----------



## Saki.Girl

someone has a package delivered whoot


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

WitchyKitty said:


> Mail has come and gone...no reaping for me today...unless UPS/FedEx stops by. On to wait another day!!
> Still wondering what happened to my victim...it's been about a week and no pics posted yet. Haven't seen her on...I hope all is well with her...


I remember her saying that she would post in a few days.... Did you take pics of your items?


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Just checked my porch saki, nothing was there so I guess I'm not your victim I hope my reaper sends me a teaser or sends the main reap box soon


----------



## WitchyKitty

blowmoldcrazy said:


> I remember her saying that she would post in a few days.... Did you take pics of your items?


I only took a pic of a couple things...not all of it. No worries, though, she just sent me a message! Yay! She was just really busy. She will post pics soon.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Awesome!!! I can't wait to see.


----------



## im the goddess

Watching and stalking and watching and waiting and did I mention watching? I've got my eyes on you victim. All four of them. TeeHee


----------



## JustWhisper

texaslucky said:


> I am home sick today. I went to urgent care last night and have strep throat. Feeling pretty weak and achy. I hope to be up and around by tomorrow since they gave me a Z-Pack that usually works fast. I hope to feel like working on my victims things later today.


I hope you feel better really soon. No rush on my gift. Just get well soon!




blowmoldcrazy said:


> Ugh, I am trying to track my package, but the info is delayed fear not dear victim, your items are on their way


That is good to know. I was getting worried. Thanks for the update.




katshead42 said:


> Wow stumpy is awesome! I've been so busy working on my victim's evil curses that I haven't posting on the forum as much as I usually do. This year I'm really ripping my heart out for my victim.


And I appreciate every ounce of blood, sweat and tears (but mostly the blood) that you are putting into my gifts.




screamqueen2012 said:


> Victim victim victim, got your two boxes packed tonite and they fly out by owl express tomorrow am...this weeks the week...or maybe you already could "see" this or if not, then this gift will help that out...hmm


Well, my gift for sight has been suffering from radar and radiation interference. So I will be waiting for my boxes to arrive around Fri give or take a day.


----------



## scareme

My victim should get their box on Saturday. I didn't send you a teaser, so I put a little something extra in the box. You know me, so if you would have received something with a OK postmark, you would have figured it out. But your wait will soon be over. I will put you out of your misery, one way or another.


----------



## im the goddess

texaslucky said:


> I am home sick today. I went to urgent care last night and have strep throat. Feeling pretty weak and achy. I hope to be up and around by tomorrow since they gave me a Z-Pack that usually works fast. I hope to feel like working on my victims things later today.


Texaslucky, are you feeling better? I hope so.



scareme said:


> My victim should get their box on Saturday. I didn't send you a teaser, so I put a little something extra in the box. You know me, so if you would have received something with a OK postmark, you would have figured it out. But your wait will soon be over. I will put you out of your misery, one way or another.


 It's okay, I'm waiting patiently.


----------



## im the goddess

Maybe I should send a teaser, maybe I already have. Maybe I have not. I thought I would be ready to ship by now, but I still need to complete a couple of things.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Okay, as of early this morning, my darling victim has gotten the rest of her missing pics posted of the gifts I sent...nothing was broken and she loves everything! That makes me super happy.  Happy, happy, happy!! 

With that part of secret reaper done, now I can sit and await my own reaping! I seriously have no clue who my reaper could be, lol. 

We have a ton of storms and rain in the forecast for this week and into the next, so I hope I am at home when my package is delivered so it's not sitting out in the rain! (I really need a new house...one with a big ol' covered porch!!!)

Who, oh who, is my reaper??? It's getting close to deadline time, so now I will really start stalking the delivery people!!

Now, I am off to post my SR crafts to the craft thread, since they have now been posted in the pic thread.

(...on a side note...did you know it is really hard to shove crows into envelopes...they really don't like it... )


----------



## Ophelia

*Guess who's been teased? This girl! 

I've never gotten one before, it's so fun! No pictures yet, I only got one in before my camera died. Now I'm waiting for the batteries to recharge. My computer's not up-to-date still, but I will at least get it posted to my FaceBook account. Thank you, my dear Reaper! I promise to be patient!*


----------



## Ophelia

*Oh, and it totally made me feel better. I managed to crack my wrist on my car(I think) as I was getting out of it. Just as my foot was beginning to touch the ground, I realized it was aiming right for a toad. So, after a very awkward and mildly painful dance that I'm sure entertained any neighbors that saw it, I decided it was time to check the mail. So, Reaper, thank you for also helping me to forget the pain, lol!

P.S.
The toad escaped completely unscathed, despite its best efforts to hop wherever my feet were landing!*


----------



## hostesswiththemostess

Woohoo! My victim was reaped last Tuesday  Hope they enjoy everything and everything arrived safely!!


----------



## Woodsy

My package to my victim was just picked up by UPS and should be in his OR her hands before the weekend. It is my FIRST time so I do hope all goes well.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Just shipped the package to my victim. First time I've had the post office clerk whip out a tape measure to make sure the box wasn't too big for them to ship. WooHoo!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Oh, the cruel, cruel UPS man...he pulled up to my house, got a box from the back, hopped out of the truck with it...and went across the street.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh, the cruel, cruel UPS man...he pulled up to my house, got a box from the back, hopped out of the truck with it...and went across the street.


Oh, you aren't alone. the ups truck did the same thing to me yesterday, do they have like a secret code or something? lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

oh maybe i will be reaped today i came home with a tummy ake that will for sure help it feel better


----------



## Bethany

LOL I don't even hear the UPS, FEDEX OR Postperson. Family room is in the back of the house. 
I am oblivious until they ring the door bell.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Saki.Girl said:


> oh maybe i will be reaped today i came home with a tummy ake that will for sure help it feel better


I hope you feel better!!!


----------



## kittyvibe

I feel bad for my victim, I mentioned this before but I wont be able to do a teaser for you as badly as I want to because you will know exactly what your getting, its very particular.

Just know that I am working diligently on your goodies and I hate to make you wait, it will be coming down to the last day for shipping I think unless I can get a big push done on the weekend. The cost of materials have already well exceeded the SR limit for just the one big item Im making and Im trying for 3 big items plus other odds and ends goodies tossed in. I think you will be well pleased, but I hope you dont agonize too much over the wait. :3


----------



## printersdevil

kittyvibe, I am very, very patient and don't mind the wait!


----------



## im the goddess

hostesswiththemostess said:


> Woohoo! My victim was reaped last Tuesday  Hope they enjoy everything and everything arrived safely!!


 You haven't heard anything yet???



kittyvibe said:


> I feel bad for my victim, I mentioned this before but I wont be able to do a teaser for you as badly as I want to because you will know exactly what your getting, its very particular.
> 
> Just know that I am working diligently on your goodies and I hate to make you wait, it will be coming down to the last day for shipping I think unless I can get a big push done on the weekend. The cost of materials have already well exceeded the SR limit for just the one big item Im making and Im trying for 3 big items plus other odds and ends goodies tossed in. I think you will be well pleased, but I hope you dont agonize too much over the wait. :3


 I can wait.


Saki,girl feel better. Your reaping of nhh was fabulous as always.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I am sooo anxious to recieve a teaser, or just a main reap box, I can't wait!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i am feeling bad because I didn't send a teaser, either but things are just crazy around here right now. I will just have to make the SR box nifty.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess

im the goddess - Nope, havent heard anything, just hoping it got there safely!


----------



## screamqueen2012

am i understanding its been a week and not a word? someone needs to bump them thats bad, i am sorry for you. post what you sent so we can see what a nice reap you did... 




hostesswiththemostess said:


> im the goddess - Nope, havent heard anything, just hoping it got there safely!


----------



## dariusobells

Friggin bastag gerbils.. buried me and poured concrete while I was sleeping.. gonna take days to dug the gravel out from under my nails.... 

guess I shouldn't have tipped off Bethene's cats... sigh.


----------



## hallorenescene

texaslucky, so sorry you have strep throat. I use to get that a lot. no fun. I hope you feel better soon.
witchykitty, so would that be the makingsd for crow pie. lol.
Ophelia, you should be very proud, no animal was harmed in your dance. lol.
saki, I hope you feel better too.


----------



## JustWhisper

Sometimes people are out of town when their package arrives or in the hospital, etc. but other than that there is no excuse for not letting your reaper know it arrived safely and say thank you. 

Sometimes a victim may be disappointed with their gifts overall. Suck it up and be gracious. There must be something in the box you can use. I was shocked that ,last year we actually had a participant tell us they were disappointed with their gift. NOT cool.

And pictures are mandatory. I just made that rule. So do it ! LOL

By the way Bethene, I forgot to tell you I shipped my package to Sikntwizted. It arrived safely.


----------



## Woodsy

Just tracked my package and my VICTIM should receive HER package on THURSDAY !! So VICTIM be on the look out for the UPS truck. I did NOT require a signature so even if you are not there they should leave your package.


----------



## im the goddess

hostesswiththemostess said:


> im the goddess - Nope, havent heard anything, just hoping it got there safely!


 I hope you hear soon. I sometimes worry about that. There is a house on the street around from us that has the same exact number as we do and the street name is the same except we are avenue, and they are place. We sometimes get each others stuff, except our mailman has been the same one for years, and he usually doesn't make that mistake.


----------



## printersdevil

Hope you hear from victim soon and that they are okay! Happy Reaping today. Maybe a lot of fun things will arrive today. I have to do some more today on my vics things.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

So I was reaped and see that my reaper, Hostess with the Mostess was stressing out that I hadn't posted anything. I just posted pictures on the picture thread and apologized that I have been out of town. I hate when people don't post pictures, so I understand. Sorry, the delivery came when I wasn't here and then it went to my neighbor's house ( my husband's aunt) who hung on to it for a few days before bringing it to me. She called my husband because it was a Home Depot box and she thought he had ordered something! I guess she figured there wasn't a rush on bringing a tool delivery.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Dear Victim, second coat of Drylock drying now...only the details left to do!


----------



## WitchyKitty

So, the day before, I posted about the UPS guy stopping in front of my house, but delivering a box across the street...he did it AGAIN today! He parked right in front of my house, grabbed a box and walked across the street! Then, he turns around at the end of the street, comes back and slows down again...I get all excited thinking he saw I had a box, too, but he goes to my next door neighbor with this box!! Oh, the cruelty!!!


----------



## printersdevil

They should put that UPS main on report or something!!! The anguish to you is unfair!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

printersdevil said:


> They should put that UPS main on report or something!!! The anguish to you is unfair!!!


Hahahaha!! If he shows up again tomorrow in front of my house with nothing for me, I may just cry!  

...I wonder if he notices me watching him, hopefully, from the front door...he probably thinks I have a crush on him or something, lol!!


----------



## MummyOf5

WitchyKitty said:


> Hahahaha!! If he shows up again tomorrow in front of my house with nothing for me, I may just cry!
> 
> ...I wonder if he notices me watching him, hopefully, from the front door...he probably thinks I have a crush on him or something, lol!!


This makes me think of the episode of Supernatural when Dean is linked to the dog and they are in the hotel window barking and yelling at the mailman


----------



## WitchyKitty

MummyOf5 said:


> This makes me think of the episode of Supernatural when Dean is linked to the dog and they are in the hotel window barking and yelling at the mailman


Hahaha! Awesome episode! I was just watching old episodes of Supernatural, actually, lol, so it's funny you say that!


----------



## bethene

Lots of packages floating around the country right now!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i want to apologize to my Darling Reaper. I got your scary as hell letter (one of those 'ransom' type things) and my son has somehow misplaced it so I can't post a photo.
It said 'i know who you are and I know where you live...'
You have no idear how freaked out i was..lol. My last ex-bf was married (long stupid story) and i thought his wife had found me! I mean we've been over for a long time but ya never know! In texas, we'd say 'if that scares ya, yer living wrong!' LOLOL.

Great teaser. Thanks so much.


----------



## Woodsy

Dear Victim...your package is out for delivery TODAY !!


----------



## Windborn

There is a box headed northward to make someone's 13th a spooky day!


----------



## im the goddess

Woodsy said:


> Dear Victim...your package is out for delivery TODAY !!


Will it be here waiting for me when I get home tonight?


----------



## JustWhisper

MummyOf5 said:


> This makes me think of the episode of Supernatural when Dean is linked to the dog and they are in the hotel window barking and yelling at the mailman


Hilarious. I missed that one apparently. 

So my package should be here sometime between Fri and Monday based on these posts. I am sure one of you must be my reaper. But WITCH one? LOL
But if my reaper is one of the ghastly entities working on my project up until the last minute (and not goofing off) then I shall wait impatiently knowing my opened box will reveal a beloved treasure worthy of only the most spectacular haunter. I have no idea who they are but I am sure there will be something in the box for me too. Having said that.....Reaper, please hurry. My insides are crawling up my back trying to be my outsides. I get shivers and quivers each time I see a truck. The mailman, UPS, FedEx, DHS, the lawn guy, 2 Men and a Truck, the ice cream guy....doesn't matter who it is. They could all potentially be an undercover secret reaper gift delivery service.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Woodsy said:


> Dear Victim...your package is out for delivery TODAY !!


oh i am working from home i am ready


----------



## Woodsy

im the goddess said:


> Will it be here waiting for me when I get home tonight?


Sorry NOT IT !


----------



## Woodsy

Saki.Girl said:


> oh i am working from home i am ready


Sorry NOT IT TOO


----------



## WitchyKitty

Oh, another day for me to stalk the mail man and random delivery people! I will also be watching the skies for owl post...you never know, maybe someday I will get a reaper who uses that method of delivery! 
I'm going to have to bundle up to be able to open the front door today and stalk...I woke up to a mighty chilly morning!! Brrrrr! I wanted my Fall weather desperately...but this might be a little TOO chilly for mid September! A very late October like day! I wonder if my reaper will send me something warm to wear??


----------



## StacyN

Dear Victim...your package was sent yesterday. It has a long way to go so you can start looking for it next week. Sorry for the delay, but a faster owl could not be procured for less than $50 in shipping! I hope you will enjoy your reaping day when it does finally arrive.


----------



## WitchyKitty

StacyN said:


> Dear Victim...you package was sent yesterday. It has a long way to go so you can start looking for it next week. Sorry for the delay, but a faster owl could not be procured for less than $50 in shipping! I hope you will enjoy your reaping day when it does finally arrive.


...did you say "Owl"??? Oooh!! Me! Me!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Owls are starting to get expensive for delivery rates lately...


----------



## StacyN

WitchyKitty said:


> Owls are starting to get expensive for delivery rates lately...


Yes...and that severely cuts into the Butterbeer budget!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

StacyN said:


> Yes...and that severely cuts into the Butterbeer budget!!!


Omgosh, I know, right?! I am totally out right now and need to pick up some more, but I'm too broke until payday, now!


----------



## Windborn

I hired a griffen to get mine to my victim a wee bit faster. Last time I tried an owl the poor thing got lost!


----------



## Woodsy

Package Delivered ! Its on your PORCH go look NOW !! If you are in the Keystone state !


----------



## printersdevil

Gee, I guess you are not my Reaper, Woodsy. I was just looking outside to see if the mailman had come and no package. Plus, I don't know what the Keystone state is! LOL

Back to wait and anticipate a Reaper package to come!!!!


----------



## Woodsy

printersdevil said:


> Gee, I guess you are not my Reaper, Woodsy. I was just looking outside to see if the mailman had come and no package. Plus, I don't know what the Keystone state is! LOL
> 
> Back to wait and anticipate a Reaper package to come!!!!


Sorry Printersdevil. The Keystone state Starts with a P....


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Well, I guess I'm not your victim woodsy. Since you said the keystone state, I got all excited, but then I remembered my mail was already delivered


----------



## Lady Dy

Just came home from sending off 3 packages, one of which contains Stumpie. I hope my victim likes their heaps of reaps.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Omgoodness, (for those of you who have read my previous updates of my SR box delivery stalking)...the UPS man has pulled up outside of my house, once again...THIRD day in a row...and has delivered a box across the street!!! Again!!! Are you serious?!?! Three days in a row, right outside my house??? The teasing and torture is unbearable! I think the UPS guy knows something and is purposely tormenting me...the neighbors across the street must be in on it, too. Who gets big boxes delivered to their house every day...when they normally don't get boxes delivered any other time of year...but they suddenly are now, during SR shipping time?! Lol, this is unreal...


----------



## doto

WitchyKitty said:


> Omgoodness, (for those of you who have read my previous updates of my SR box delivery stalking)...the UPS man has pulled up outside of my house, once again...THIRD day in a row...and has delivered a box across the street!!! Again!!! Are you serious?!?! Three days in a row, right outside my house??? The teasing and torture is unbearable! I think the UPS guy knows something and is purposely tormenting me...the neighbors across the street must be in on it, too. Who gets big boxes delivered to their house every day...when they normally don't get boxes delivered any other time of year...but they suddenly are now, during SR shipping time?! Lol, this is unreal...


I wonder if I sent all 4 boxes to the wrong address? I think you should tackle the UPS driver tomorrow and get at least one of the boxes ....obviously your neighbours have no plans to return the first three.


----------



## WitchyKitty

doto said:


> I wonder if I sent all 4 boxes to the wrong address? I think you should tackle the UPS driver tomorrow and get at least one of the boxes ....obviously your neighbours have no plans to return the first three.


This is a fear of mine, lol...yesterday, I actually tried to get close to the box to make sure it wasn't meant for me (I couldn't see from the street and didn't feel I should walk up to their porch and check the box out, lol)...I think the UPS man must be driving me a little batty and giving me anxiety, hahaha!!


----------



## Woodsy

blowmoldcrazy said:


> Well, I guess I'm not your victim woodsy. Since you said the keystone state, I got all excited, but then I remembered my mail was already delivered


I SENT IT UPS !! But alas, you are not my victim !


----------



## JustWhisper

Guess who just got reee-eaped? Guess who just got reee-eaped? Guess who just got reee-eaped? I wonder who it's from. If you want to know go to the picture thread in about 10 minutes. I am so excited. Thank you reaper!!!!


Well, better make that 30 min. Technical difficulties.

OK, just go check later this evening.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

WitchyKitty said:


> This is a fear of mine, lol...yesterday, I actually tried to get close to the box to make sure it wasn't meant for me (I couldn't see from the street and didn't feel I should walk up to their porch and check the box out, lol)...I think the UPS man must be driving me a little batty and giving me anxiety, hahaha!!


Don't worry witchykitty, I've regrettably done that too. lol


----------



## WitchyKitty

Need more pictures!!!! I wonder how many of us are still waiting to be reaped so far?


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I know I am


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies

I'm waiting also, but my victim does not have to wait for much longer...just sent out your box today!


----------



## printersdevil

I am waiting and I have not mailed yet, either.


----------



## sikntwizted

Wow. Packing this box is gonna be difficult. The last thing I want is for stuff to break like last year. I think I'm gonna do a box within a box. Then in another box, and maybe put that in a box. Which brings up another problem. I can't get rid of the box Mrs Whisper sent me. It's too cool!


----------



## kmeyer1313

Alas, I have not been reaped yet either, but I am patiently waiting & using this time to fill out/make my cards for the card exchange.....

& as for my victim.....I finished packaging everything today, so start stalking your mailbox, cause it's getting mailed tomorrow....

soon, my victim....the torture will be over.....very soon.....


----------



## Bethany

I am still waiting. Mailed my victim's stuff out along with some little gifts for some others.


----------



## im the goddess

I'm waiting too, but since I haven't mailed my reaper gift yet, I'm okay. I need to finish this weekend then I'll mail. Then I do card exchange. I'd like to know mine is done and mailed before I receive.


----------



## Woodsy

OK, new question for all you REAPER experts. How long before you become concerned about your package NOT being received? I know UPS delivered yesterday so how long before I say "Hey did you get your package?" . Always concerned in this day with people stealing deliveries OR having it left at the wrong house. I did NOT require a signature knowing that would delay getting the package so what next ?


----------



## im the goddess

Woodsy, we always worry, but not outloud just yet. Give it a day or two. Maybe they are out of town or working a long schedule.


----------



## bethene

hope to finish up a couple of my projects today.. well,,, over the weekend! LOL!! One I am not one hundred percent sure how I want to do it,,, so am putting it off,,


----------



## Woodsy

I am mostly concerned about UPS leaving the box on the porch and not knowing if my victim actually got it. But I will wait until Monday before I hit the panic button !


----------



## Saki.Girl

Woodsy said:


> I am mostly concerned about UPS leaving the box on the porch and not knowing if my victim actually got it. But I will wait until Monday before I hit the panic button !


you could have bethen check in with your victim to see if they got it


----------



## Saki.Girl

I to am waiting to be reaped getting excited while waiting a made another box full off goodies to go out for pay it forward and working on two others haha then will start on victim number 2 for second reaper whoot. then off to Disneyland and vaction for 2 week oh ya trying to make time fly till vacation so keeping busy


----------



## LadyGoats

Saki.Girl said:


> I to am waiting to be reaped getting excited while waiting a made another box full off goodies to go out for pay it forward and working on two others haha then will start on victim number 2 for second reaper whoot. then off to Disneyland and vaction for 2 week oh ya trying to make time fly till vacation so keeping busy


Sounds like the best way to pass time. I love the idea of the pay it forward thread. This forum is so amazing! Started putting some things together for it, but some of the people I thought to send to signed up for the second secret reaper, so I think I'm just gonna hold onto it til I fund out who I'm getting.


----------



## Windborn

It's getting closer, my victim!


----------



## Shebear1

Delivered my reaper gift to the post office yesterday, and when I got back home - LO and BEHOLD - the postman had delivered MY reaper gift. I was so thrilled I could hardly wait to get it inside! There was some definitely intriguing sounds emanating from the box, which only made me that much more excited. Unfortunately, when I got it opened, I found that the two witches lanterns that my reaper had made for me had both broken and it was the rattling glass shards that were making the noise. I am happy to say, however, that the rest of the goodies arrived safe and sound.

Thanks so much, Creeper Guardian, for the potion bottles, the witches hands (very creepy, by the way) and your pet snake. I'm sure that it was hard to let him go, but just know he has come to a good home. My alpha cat is V-E-R-Y interested in him! I broke my camera not too long ago, so I am unable to take photos, but just wanted you to know that I love all the goodies you sent me. Hopefully, my victim will like what I sent to her!


----------



## kittyvibe

sorry to hear some of your goodies got busted  Would love to see pics of what survived. :3


----------



## WitchyKitty

I would like to see the gifts that didn't get broken, too!! Can you get a friend to take pics for you? Or, Creeper Guardian, did you take any pics that you can post for your victim??


----------



## JustWhisper

Do you have a cell ph camera? That is all I use any more. It actually takes better pics than my $400 camera

Sikntwizted. So glad you like the box. A lot of hours went into that one. LOL

Thanks for the kudos on my video. I love for my reaper to see how excited I get. It is hard to contain it at times.


----------



## LairMistress

After banging my head on the wall (metaphorically) for a couple of weeks now, I was finally able to go shopping in the big city today! Unfortunately, I still didn't find two of the things that I was looking for, and I completely spaced looking for two more! I'm so mad at myself for the two that I forgot, because I know they're there...and probably not locally found. Ugh!!

I did however, find one thing that I was looking for, and a substitute for another thing...which hopefully will work out, although it is slightly different from what was on the want list, it's at least in the same theme. We don't have a costume shop in town, so I didn't find any accessories that would have fit the list. Our Goodwill, Wal-mart and Shopko were a bust for that, too.

It really was a great list, and I had grand ideas for it, but I tend to forget that our shops just plain suck, even for supplies for home-made items.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Day four of my SR delivery torture...though the UPS man hasn't made an appearance outside my house for a 4th day in a row...so far, anyway...the Mailman has now joined in the fun. He just pulled up out front with his truck, but, as the UPS man always does, he walked across the street to deliver a box. What on earth are these people doing across the street that they keep getting boxes daily when they never do any other time??? Oh, the torture...the torment...the teasing...my poor little heart can't take the excitement and let down everyday anymore, lol. It's quite possible my reaper will be one of the ones who said they can't ship until close to or at deadline, so there's no reason for me to stalk the delivery people just yet...but when they are in front of my house daily with boxes, well, it's hard to not get excited, hahaha! Arg!!   

It's madness, I tell you...MADNESS!!!!


----------



## Shebear1

Gotta say, Kitty, I would be going nuts, too! However, in my neighborhood, I'm the crazy neighbor who gets deliveries all the time!


----------



## LairMistress

I feel your pain. The UPS truck stopped outside of our house the other day, but went to our neighbor's house. THEY NEVER GET ANYTHING, WHY NOW?? 

Then, the Fed Ex truck turned into our driveway a couple of days ago, and stopped right at our house!! He brought me two boxes!! Unfortunately, they were my son's diapers. Boo.

I'm not really complaining though, I haven't even sent my victim's box out yet! 



WitchyKitty said:


> Day four of my SR delivery torture...though the UPS man hasn't made an appearance outside my house for a 4th day in a row...so far, anyway...the Mailman has now joined in the fun. He just pulled up out front with his truck, but, as the UPS man always does, he walked across the street to deliver a box. What on earth are these people doing across the street that they keep getting boxes daily when they never do any other time??? Oh, the torture...the torment...the teasing...my poor little heart can't take the excitement and let down everyday anymore, lol. It's quite possible my reaper will be one of the ones who said they can't ship until close to or at deadline, so there's no reason for me to stalk the delivery people just yet...but when they are in front of my house daily with boxes, well, it's hard to not get excited, hahaha! Arg!!
> 
> It's madness, I tell you...MADNESS!!!!


----------



## kittyvibe

I gotta admit, today I felt like I was going to get my reaper gift, you know when you get those feelings that sometimes come true? I hear a big truck pull up and drop something off, I go to check and its a box for me. 

Only it ended up being my ebay purchase of a dept 56 house, though the figurine that comes with it was completely broken, I dont think any amount of glue will fix it, also it had chips all over it.

I dont know how it could have gotten so busted up, but it looks like it got broken then placed in the box afterwards. That was the impression, though there wasnt any additional wrapping around it, so I guess it could just be a more fragile thing and happened during shipping. Now Im bummed about my figurine since it goes with the set only. Oh well, back to crafting my victims gifts.


----------



## WitchyKitty

kittyvibe said:


> I gotta admit, today I felt like I was going to get my reaper gift, you know when you get those feelings that sometimes come true? I hear a big truck pull up and drop something off, I go to check and its a box for me.
> 
> Only it ended up being my ebay purchase of a dept 56 house, though the figurine that comes with it was completely broken, I dont think any amount of glue will fix it, also it had chips all over it.
> 
> I dont know how it could have gotten so busted up, but it looks like it got broken then placed in the box afterwards. That was the impression, though there wasnt any additional wrapping around it, so I guess it could just be a more fragile thing and happened during shipping. Now Im bummed about my figurine since it goes with the set only. Oh well, back to crafting my victims gifts.


Was there insurance with the shipping? You should contact the seller and/or Ebay to see...


----------



## WitchyKitty

Yep...I take back my earlier statement when I said the UPS guy hadn't shown up for a fourth day in a row outside my house. He just did it, AGAIN! Yet, another big box for the neighbors across the street!! So, no, the Mailman didn't take the place of the UPS guy in my torture...no, they just decided to torture me, times two, every day now. Sigh...lol...really??
The one time I finally decide to ignore the delivery people outside my house is probably the one time it will actually be for me, lol.


----------



## sikntwizted

Aaaahhhhh. Setbacks suck! Gonna be close to the deadline, But I will prevail! In light of the broken gifts, which are quite tragic, I wonder if I should mess with my victim. Send a jar with some pebbles in it that sound like something's broken in the box. Hmmm...


----------



## creeperguardian

Shebear1 said:


> Delivered my reaper gift to the post office yesterday, and when I got back home - LO and BEHOLD - the postman had delivered MY reaper gift. I was so thrilled I could hardly wait to get it inside! There was some definitely intriguing sounds emanating from the box, which only made me that much more excited. Unfortunately, when I got it opened, I found that the two witches lanterns that my reaper had made for me had both broken and it was the rattling glass shards that were making the noise. I am happy to say, however, that the rest of the goodies arrived safe and sound.
> 
> Thanks so much, Creeper Guardian, for the potion bottles, the witches hands (very creepy, by the way) and your pet snake. I'm sure that it was hard to let him go, but just know he has come to a good home. My alpha cat is V-E-R-Y interested in him! I broke my camera not too long ago, so I am unable to take photos, but just wanted you to know that I love all the goodies you sent me. Hopefully, my victim will like what I sent to her!


Oh man. i sorry about the lanterns..  first ever has that happened to me and i thought they would make it. And im so happy u love the pet snake. oh and how about the ruins? are they alright


----------



## kittyvibe

this would be funny, so tortuous to the victim  

witchykitty, I contacted the seller, so far no response, it was shipped fedex. Ive had the worst luck with shipments by my local ups and fedex guys, usps usually no problem, even from Japan.



sikntwizted said:


> Aaaahhhhh. Setbacks suck! Gonna be close to the deadline, But I will prevail! In light of the broken gifts, which are quite tragic, I wonder if I should mess with my victim. Send a jar with some pebbles in it that sound like something's broken in the box. Hmmm...


----------



## WitchyKitty

kittyvibe said:


> this would be funny, so tortuous to the victim
> 
> witchykitty, I contacted the seller, so far no response, it was shipped fedex. Ive had the worst luck with shipments by my local ups and fedex guys, usps usually no problem, even from Japan.


I hope you get an answer from someone, soon!


----------



## ondeko

Just checking in while I have the chance. I really miss being part of this, but this year i just don't have the time to do it right. Can't wait to see everything y'all make/send.


----------



## WitchyKitty

ondeko said:


> Just checking in while I have the chance. I really miss being part of this, but this year i just don't have the time to do it right. Can't wait to see everything y'all make/send.


You don't have to wait! Head on over to the picture thread...people have been getting packages and reaps for awhile now. Lots of awesome pictures!!!


----------



## printersdevil

I am so excited about tomorrow. I am headed to my daughter's house (texaslucky). She lives about an hour away from me. The fun part is that my sister and I are going to meet texaslucky's SR. He/she is driving to meet us there to deliver the Reap!!!! So much fun. I had to tell texaslucky that she was getting a special visit because I was afraid that she would not be available. However, she doesn't know who it is. We live in a sort of central area with lots of members of the Forum within an hour or two driving distance, so she is in the dark about the identity. This will be so much fun!!!!!


----------



## craftygirl

kittyvibe said:


> I gotta admit, today I felt like I was going to get my reaper gift, you know when you get those feelings that sometimes come true? I hear a big truck pull up and drop something off, I go to check and its a box for me.
> 
> Only it ended up being my ebay purchase of a dept 56 house, though the figurine that comes with it was completely broken, I dont think any amount of glue will fix it, also it had chips all over it.
> 
> I dont know how it could have gotten so busted up, but it looks like it got broken then placed in the box afterwards. That was the impression, though there wasnt any additional wrapping around it, so I guess it could just be a more fragile thing and happened during shipping. Now Im bummed about my figurine since it goes with the set only. Oh well, back to crafting my victims gifts.


Sorry to hear about your figure. I bet the figure was put in the box broken, Dept 56 boxes usually protect their items pretty well.


----------



## craftygirl

How fun that there are so many members in the same area!


----------



## hallorenescene

lair mistress, are you my reaper?


----------



## LairMistress

No, hallo.  I got someone that I'm not familiar with, so I really hope they like what they get!


----------



## Bethany

I hope LadySherry post pics of her reap soon.  I've been wanting to post in my latest crafts the stuff I made here.


----------



## im the goddess

WitchyKitty said:


> Day four of my SR delivery torture...though the UPS man hasn't made an appearance outside my house for a 4th day in a row...so far, anyway...the Mailman has now joined in the fun. He just pulled up out front with his truck, but, as the UPS man always does, he walked across the street to deliver a box. What on earth are these people doing across the street that they keep getting boxes daily when they never do any other time??? Oh, the torture...the torment...the teasing...my poor little heart can't take the excitement and let down everyday anymore, lol. It's quite possible my reaper will be one of the ones who said they can't ship until close to or at deadline, so there's no reason for me to stalk the delivery people just yet...but when they are in front of my house daily with boxes, well, it's hard to not get excited, hahaha! Arg!!
> 
> It's madness, I tell you...MADNESS!!!!


Maybe your reaper is messing with your head mailing empty boxes to your neighbors, and the poor neighbors are wondering why they are getting empty boxes. LOL Now that would be funny.


----------



## LadyGoats

im the goddess said:


> Maybe your reaper is messing with your head mailing empty boxes to your neighbors, and the poor neighbors are wondering why they are getting empty boxes. LOL Now that would be funny.


I want to do this for my victim ;-)


----------



## sikntwizted

im the goddess said:


> Maybe your reaper is messing with your head mailing empty boxes to your neighbors, and the poor neighbors are wondering why they are getting empty boxes. LOL Now that would be funny.


My poor victim next year...


----------



## Windborn

Post office says my victim got her box today. Hope it arrived in one piece!


----------



## Saki.Girl

i am getting really excited to be reaped


----------



## Candy Creature

I finally found a box that will be big enough for something that I am sending to my victim. Thought I had found a box last week, but it did not work. I was busy this morning crafting and will be crafting all day tomorrow. Don't know yet if my victim will receive what I made since I seem to be making a mess. I already ruined one of the items that I tried to make. Never fear victim, I have back-up store bought items that I have chosen for you if the results of my efforts fall way short of my plans.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Candy Creature said:


> I finally found a box that will be big enough for something that I am sending to my victim. Thought I had found a box last week, but it did not work. I was busy this morning crafting and will be crafting all day tomorrow. Don't know yet if my victim will receive what I made since I seem to be making a mess. I already ruined one of the items that I tried to make. Never fear victim, I have back-up store bought items that I have chosen for you if the results of my efforts fall way short of my plans.


I as well and now will pay for it! I found out based on size, I get charged for it being 50 pounds regardless of it's real weight. UGH! Well I wanted to make something special so got to do it this way, but if I want to overnight it they would charge $316! And they say size doesn't matter!


----------



## JustWhisper

Do you know what is the really sad thing about being reaped? Nothing to look forward to in the mailbox until the card exchange cards start arriving. Plus the excitement of reaping someone is also passed for me. At least I have all these other great reaps and their pics to look forward to.


----------



## WitchyKitty

im the goddess said:


> Maybe your reaper is messing with your head mailing empty boxes to your neighbors, and the poor neighbors are wondering why they are getting empty boxes. LOL Now that would be funny.





LadyGoats said:


> I want to do this for my victim ;-)





sikntwizted said:


> My poor victim next year...


Hahahahaha!!! Omgoodness...that would be the sneakiest reap of all sneaky reaps if someone did that! That made me LOL!


----------



## WitchyKitty

JustWhisper said:


> Do you know what is the really sad thing about being reaped? Nothing to look forward to in the mailbox until the card exchange cards start arriving. Plus the excitement of reaping someone is also passed for me. At least I have all these other great reaps and their pics to look forward to.


Yes, I agree...after you get your reap and your victim gets theirs...it's like that moment on Christmas morning when you have opened all your gifts and there's nothing else to look forward to, lol. It's a depressing feeling when it's over, lol. All that excitement and anticipation for months...then it's over in a flash. 
Like you said, though, you can, at least, live vicariously through other people getting their reaps and enjoy their pics, lol.


----------



## Shebear1

Absolutely, CreeperG! The runes are very cool and all of the potion bottles are perfect for my theme. I'm sorry that the lanterns didn't make it, but I couldn't be more pleased with the rest of my gifts. My daughter is going to take a picture of everything for me so I can attach it here. I really want everyone to see how really special everything that you made for me is.


----------



## Zombiesmash

Alright! Just taped up and addressed the box for my victim, and the box for printer's sister. They'll both go out Monday morning.


----------



## im the goddess

WitchyKitty;1676931Like you said said:


> that is a sign of maturity and love my friends. Some of us, including me, struggle with this.


----------



## Saki.Girl

JustWhisper said:


> Do you know what is the really sad thing about being reaped? Nothing to look forward to in the mailbox until the card exchange cards start arriving. Plus the excitement of reaping someone is also passed for me. At least I have all these other great reaps and their pics to look forward to.


Join the reaper 2 keep the fun going


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Just sent my info to bethene!


----------



## Bethany

Ok, how long should I wait to post pics in the Most Recent Craft thread of my victim's gifts once they have received them?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...-sign-up-discussion-thread-4.html#post1677003
Come play with us for Round 2

(Sorry for Trolling for new Victims)


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Bethany said:


> Ok, how long should I wait to post pics in the Most Recent Craft thread of my victim's gifts once they have received them?


I think once they receive them you are good to go!


----------



## im the goddess

Bethany said:


> Ok, how long should I wait to post pics in the Most Recent Craft thread of my victim's gifts once they have received them?


I think your victim acknowledged receiving them, right? If so, I say post them now.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> Ok, how long should I wait to post pics in the Most Recent Craft thread of my victim's gifts once they have received them?


How long has it been since they were received? I wanted to post my crafted stuff in the craft thread, too, but didn't want to spoil my victims photo sharing fun...so, I waited almost a week, then I PM'd my victim to ask if it would be okay if I posted them, or if she wanted me to wait if she was going to post her pics, soon. Have you tried PMing your victim to ask? I would say, if it has been awhile and you don't get an answer from them, it should be alright for you to post them in the Craft section, as long as you know for sure they have received them.


----------



## sikntwizted

People having Reaper's remorse? I'm half way there. I love what I got, but have no one to reverse-stalk. Therefore, all energy is going into the gifting end. Part of that is because I'm gonna be later than I want in shipping it! Just letting it be known, dear victim, that it will be on it's way shortly!


----------



## bethene

mines going to be last minute alsoI also need to get something to wrap gifts with, Sik, I did some gluing and spray painting today, getting done slowly, I have one other project I am in the middle of, that hopefully will get done.or I will ship something later than the rest....


----------



## Bethany

my victim sent me a pm thanking me for everything. They received the box on Friday. 
I posted pics in the Latest Crafts thread.


----------



## NormalLikeYou

Hope our victim doesn't feel forgotten. Fear not, dear victim.

This









and this















is happening in our backyard tonight. Just for you.


----------



## Bethany

I am waiting patiently.  I am keeping myself busy with decorating & crafting stuff for the house.


----------



## im the goddess

NormalLikeYou said:


> Hope our victim doesn't feel forgotten. Fear not, dear victim.
> 
> This
> 
> View attachment 215439
> 
> 
> and this
> 
> View attachment 215440
> View attachment 215441
> 
> 
> is happening in our backyard tonight. Just for you.


Let it be me, let it be me!!


----------



## im the goddess

Worked on the last thing for my victim today. Soon Victim Soon!


----------



## bethene

I got a couple of projects finished and wrapped up, one other gift wrapped, and one project almost finished. Close victim, close.


----------



## hallorenescene

I will probably be last minute. I almost have one gift done. I'm like the little engine that could. I gotta get done, I goota get done.


----------



## Bethany

I am hoping that the welding going on is something for my Mad Lab.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Hmmm, I like metal things!


----------



## texaslucky

Metal things? I have to back up and read to find out about this. I almost posted about my progress in the other photo thread and remembered I need to do that here. Hmmm I would not want to be paying postage on metal things.

I still have some to finish up and am rushing. I got delayed last week while I was sick. I hope to make it by Wednesday. I had strep and then about the time I finished a z pack of meds was worse with side hurting and coughing. I had a bad UTI and a respiratory something that made me strain something in my side. It was a horrible week with me missing two days of work and not feeling like working two others. Then it rained for two days and I need to paint some more. I had hoped to get more done this weekend but I had company and lots of laundry since it got put off last week. There is lots of launder with 6 in the house including 3 teens and a 8 year old.

We have rain in forcast for the next two days and I have to paint and let things dry to add some other finished to them. Grrrr.... I may be late. Will let bethene know if I am and will send it priority if so. 

I am still looking for a box to use too. Life just got in the way at the wrong time/

Good news is that I think my victim will be happy. This is my second reap and it has been a family event. My mom found an item for me and I am working to include it, too. But so many of the other craft items (not sure they really classify as crafts-will have to think about that) have been made by me and the kids. I have had input and help from all of them. Some were just ideas and others they actually did the work. It has been fun!!!

Now, I want a duplicate of all this too! Maybe they will help again.

So dear victim who lives in a state above me, it is getting close. Very close. I will get a small teaser out tomorrow to you or I might have already don that. Just want you to wonder about all of this.

I also have something that I want to include that I already have and can't find it. I hope I find it in time.


Oh yeah be sure to check out my things from my reap. My reaper did such a great job of stalking that Scareme and her husband delivered it to me and spent several hours with us on Saturday.


----------



## The Red Hallows

The world, or rather, the reaper world works in mysterious way. I just found a very interesting connection going on... think 6 Degrees of Kevin Bacon... only not kevin bacon.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

The owls will be swooping down today  Eyes to the sky, sweet victim!


----------



## witchymom

somebody is getting a package today................. somewhere in AL............... ladidadidadida....................


----------



## printersdevil

Owls head to Texas!!!!

My package for a very special Victim is almost ready to go, too. Gotta get it all bubbled up!


----------



## Saki.Girl

wow can you believe the 17 is this Wednesday there will be lots of pics to come whoot


----------



## WitchyKitty

When I said I liked metal stuff, I was referring to the pics of them welding that were posted earlier...very curious as to what they are making!

Owls!!! Hope they are coming to my house!!! {sits by front door and stares up at sky...}

Only two more days until deadline for shipping! I can't wait to see the rest of the pics!!


----------



## Bethany

Went shopping today. I really need to stay out of the stores, off HF & FB.  My 2 new pets.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> Went shopping today. I really need to stay out of the stores, off HF & FB.  My 2 new pets.
> View attachment 215683


So cute!! I love those, and the pose you put them in, lol.


----------



## LadyGoats

Where is that cat from.!?!?!?!


----------



## Bethany

Got them both at CVS and their Halloween stuff is 20% off. Cat was reg. $19.99


----------



## sikntwizted

I gotta feeling someone's getting reaped today! Not my victim, but with all of those packages floating around someone will! And tomorrow, and the day after that...


----------



## lizzyborden

Will be shipping on time. Had to abandon one gift idea but made up for it. Hope my victim enjoys their gifts!


----------



## Bethany

lizzyborden said:


> Will be shipping on time. Had to abandon one gift idea but made up for it. Hope my victim enjoys their gifts!


As a former victim of yours, there should be no doubt.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Sigh...UPS man pulled up to my house...again...nothing for me. I am beginning to think the UPS men are demons...


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Geez, witchykitty, the UPS man must have something against you lol


----------



## LadyGoats

Bethany said:


> Got them both at CVS and their Halloween stuff is 20% off. Cat was reg. $19.99


Sorry that I didn't thank you for the info. I ran out the door when I read your response to go get me one. THANK YOU!


----------



## Lady Dy

What's the rule about asking to purchase an item that someone has made for their victim???


----------



## wickedwillingwench

my dearest victim,

you may think so but you have not been forgotten! your package goes out in the morning and you should prepare yourself to be reaped within the next week. The box has just about as far to go as it CAN go and stay on this continent!


----------



## amyml

Alrighty victim,

Your package is on it's way! Here's a clue: It's on it's way "up". But then again, I live on the Mexican border so everything is up.


----------



## sikntwizted

WitchyKitty said:


> Sigh...UPS man pulled up to my house...again...nothing for me. I am beginning to think the UPS men are demons...


No. I just paid them to do that!


----------



## WitchyKitty

sikntwizted said:


> No. I just paid them to do that!


I am beginning to think sikntwizted is a demon...


----------



## WitchyKitty

Now my husband is saying he thinks he should start sending large, empty boxes over here via UPS, just to mess with me even more, lol. Sigh...


----------



## bethene

Lots of pkgs left today for new homes


----------



## sikntwizted

WitchyKitty said:


> Now my husband is saying he thinks he should start sending large, empty boxes over here via UPS, just to mess with me even more, lol. Sigh...


I've been called worse. He should totally paint pumpkins and stuff on them.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Dear victim your box is packed and sealed addressed and ready to go out. If the queen can get to post office (hoping dad will take her) your box will be going out tomorrow.


----------



## LadyGoats

Lady Dy said:


> What's the rule about asking to purchase an item that someone has made for their victim???


That's an excellent question! I don't have an answer, but know one of the amazing people here will have the perfect solution. For my own clarity, can I ask if you meant that you would ask the maker of the item, or the recipient of it?


----------



## Saki.Girl

Should be lots of great pics this week and next


----------



## sikntwizted

Usually, stuff here should inspire people to try it on their own. There's a how-to section that'll show you how to do it. Or go to the request a how to. I'm not sure how I would react if someone asked me to make them something. I'd be more apt to show them how I did it first. The biggest thing is to not be scared. Things can be done for cheap, it's all in the technique. and once you have that down, you can make them all day long. Or you could ask where they bought it if that's the case.


----------



## Lady Dy

I would ask the maker. We all have such differing talents, even with the best of instructions, some things are well within my skill sets and some are not. So, I wondered if it was frowned upon to ask a maker if they were willing to make and sell an item. I like to learn new skills as much as the next person, but there are some things that are simply above my level. 



LadyGoats said:


> That's an excellent question! I don't have an answer, but know one of the amazing people here will have the perfect solution. For my own clarity, can I ask if you meant that you would ask the maker of the item, or the recipient of it?


----------



## im the goddess

texaslucky said:


> Metal things? I have to back up and read to find out about this. I almost posted about my progress in the other photo thread and remembered I need to do that here. Hmmm I would not want to be paying postage on metal things.
> 
> I still have some to finish up and am rushing. I got delayed last week while I was sick. I hope to make it by Wednesday. I had strep and then about the time I finished a z pack of meds was worse with side hurting and coughing. I had a bad UTI and a respiratory something that made me strain something in my side. It was a horrible week with me missing two days of work and not feeling like working two others. Then it rained for two days and I need to paint some more. I had hoped to get more done this weekend but I had company and lots of laundry since it got put off last week. There is lots of launder with 6 in the house including 3 teens and a 8 year old.
> 
> We have rain in forcast for the next two days and I have to paint and let things dry to add some other finished to them. Grrrr.... I may be late. Will let bethene know if I am and will send it priority if so.
> 
> I am still looking for a box to use too. Life just got in the way at the wrong time/
> 
> Good news is that I think my victim will be happy. This is my second reap and it has been a family event. My mom found an item for me and I am working to include it, too. But so many of the other craft items (not sure they really classify as crafts-will have to think about that) have been made by me and the kids. I have had input and help from all of them. Some were just ideas and others they actually did the work. It has been fun!!!
> 
> Now, I want a duplicate of all this too! Maybe they will help again.
> 
> So dear victim who lives in a state above me, it is getting close. Very close. I will get a small teaser out tomorrow to you or I might have already don that. Just want you to wonder about all of this.
> 
> I also have something that I want to include that I already have and can't find it. I hope I find it in time.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah be sure to check out my things from my reap. My reaper did such a great job of stalking that Scareme and her husband delivered it to me and spent several hours with us on Saturday.


That was so nice be able to spend time with your reaper. Glad you are feeling better. Oh, and I live in a state above you.


Bethany said:


> Went shopping today. I really need to stay out of the stores, off HF & FB.  My 2 new pets.
> View attachment 215683


 Love them. We don't have CVS here. I'll have to send this photo to my mom and have her look in VA.



Lady Dy said:


> What's the rule about asking to purchase an item that someone has made for their victim???


 I don't think there is a rule. I would PM them though.



WitchyKitty said:


> Now my husband is saying he thinks he should start sending large, empty boxes over here via UPS, just to mess with me even more, lol. Sigh...


What a brilliant idea he has.


Lady Dy said:


> I would ask the maker. We all have such differing talents, even with the best of instructions, some things are well within my skill sets and some are not. So, I wondered if it was frowned upon to ask a maker if they were willing to make and sell an item. I like to learn new skills as much as the next person, but there are some things that are simply above my level.


 Several people here have an Etsy shop and sell the things they make. You might want to inquire there too is available.


----------



## Bethany

Lady Dy said:


> What's the rule about asking to purchase an item that someone has made for their victim???


You can ask the person that made it if they would be willing to make another & sell it to you. I would be unhappy if someone sold something I made especially for them.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Dear victim your box is heading Northwest! um if you know where we are located that could be anywhere....But your box is in the hands of the post office start looking at your mail box Monday. (sorry we don't do priority we always have issues with priority)


----------



## bethene

I was reaped!! I will get pictures up later today! I am beyond excited. I had a fantastically wonderful reaper, sikntwisted!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

sikntwizted said:


> I've been called worse. He should totally paint pumpkins and stuff on them.


Hahaha! Awwww, I'm just teasin'...you aren't a demon!  

Don't give him any ideas, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> I was reaped!! I will get pictures up later today! I am beyond excited. I had a fantastically wonderful reaper, sikntwisted!!!!


Can't wait to see what you got!!


----------



## obcessedwithit

Thursday my victim , hang tight...................


----------



## screamqueen2012

yes, that wouldnt be cool to sell a gift you recieved someone made you, that would question why you participated in sr to begin with, 
BUT asking the maker i think is cool........i see no issue with that at all, its a compliment to their work.



Bethany said:


> You can ask the person that made it if they would be willing to make another & sell it to you. I would be unhappy if someone sold something I made especially for them.


----------



## screamqueen2012

i like your husband, hes a keeper...lol



WitchyKitty said:


> Now my husband is saying he thinks he should start sending large, empty boxes over here via UPS, just to mess with me even more, lol. Sigh...


----------



## WitchyKitty

UPS stopped at my house again, just now, millionth day in a row, and delivered to two of my neighbors and not me.  

I think I am going to put a sign up in front of my house that says: "No UPS Trucks Allowed To Park Here Unless Delivering To This House...All Those Who Disregard Will Be Glitter Bombed On The Spot!"


----------



## doto

WitchyKitty said:


> UPS stopped at my house again, just now, millionth day in a row, and delivered to two of my neighbors and not me.
> 
> I think I am going to put a sign up in front of my house that says: "No UPS Trucks Allowed To Park Here Unless Delivering To This House...All Those Who Disregard Will Be Glitter Bombed On The Spot!"


The problem is you have changed your address to read "It's a secret to everybody" and UPS is having a tough time locating your house...after all it is a secret.


----------



## WitchyKitty

doto said:


> The problem is you have changed your address to read "It's a secret to everybody" and UPS is having a tough time locating your house...after all it is a secret.


Hahaha!! Ahhh, I see. That must be the issue...


----------



## GiggleFairy

Just an FYI:

To my reaper, I'm headed out of town this afternoon for a few days. (My fiancé is traveling with work and I'm going with him. We now live in different states and he has to pass by me to get to where he's going so I'm crashing his business trip.) My neighbor is keeping an eye out for my mail and any deliveries. Don't worry, it's her good eye.  



To my victim:


Where, 'o where can my victims package be?
Oh where, 'o where can it be?
Did it fall off the truck, sprout its own wings to fly?
Or be out for delivery?
Where, 'o where can my victims package be?
Oh where, 'o where can it be?


Hmmmm, the latest tracking info on my package says: 


September 15, 2014 , 8:41 pm 

Departed USPS Origin Facility 

HOUSTON, TX 77201 


Shows nothing registered for today. Oddly, it took 12 hours to make the short trip from the post office I shipped the box from to that sorting facility and make like a baby and head out to where my victim is! Expected delivery date - TOMORROW! 09/17/14 Dear victim, your time has come!


----------



## Bethany

If I need a giggle or 2 I know I can count on getting them on this thread!


----------



## WitchyKitty

While awaiting my Reaping another day, I decided to put out my mini pumpkins that I grew. Yeah, here's WitchyKitty, running around her yard with a bucket full of mini pumpkins...placing them in random places around the yard and house like the Easter Bunny hiding eggs! Yep, just call me the Halloween Bunny, lol. (wait...Halloween-Bunny-Kitty?? No, Witchy-Halloween-Bunny-Kitty?...)


----------



## fanboy

My package is going out to my recipient today and will arrive Thursday. I goofed and did it Priority Mail forgetting my name will be on the package. Oh well. I hope you enjoy what I made!


----------



## printersdevil

Fanboy, I always include my name in the package. I like to know who sent me things so that I can thank them and so I make sure they know who I am.


----------



## mrhamilton234

I finally got to send out my payload today. I added a couple of things I made special, one of which is in the envelope on the outside. I hope whoever gets it will be pleased with what I made/bought.


----------



## Kelloween

fanboy said:


> My package is going out to my recipient today and will arrive Thursday. I goofed and did it Priority Mail forgetting my name will be on the package. Oh well. I hope you enjoy what I made!


I did the same thing !


----------



## ajbanz

I also mailed my package today. Postal service says my victim should have it on Thursday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bethany

Oh maybe I'll get reaped this week. Hope it is Friday. I will be just the pick me up I'll need that day.


----------



## AbsyntheMinded

Oh, Reaper--you are such a TEASE! I am waiting with bated breath to tear into my box o' fun... I am so excited and anxious to see what amazing creations are in store. I just KNOW it's going to be wonderful. I hope it's soon, because the poor mailman and UPS guy are probably starting to think I am stalking them...


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

I am SO super excited to receive my reaper's gift! It's so nice to get things in the mail, and I know it's going to be awesome (the teaser they sent was perfect.) I can hardly wait any longer!


----------



## Bethany

http://weeklyad.michaels.com/coupons/?cm_mmc=EMAIL-_-0917Circ-_-50AORPI-_-Coupon1

Here is a link to a 50% off 1 item coupon for Michaels. I'll hopefully be heading there Saturday since I have to go to DT in the same town.


----------



## im the goddess

Bethany said:


> Went shopping today. I really need to stay out of the stores, off HF & FB.  My 2 new pets.
> View attachment 215683


My mom rocks. I called her on the way to work in VA and asked it she had a CVS around her. She was about to head to the outer banks of NC and said there were two near her house and one right by her beach house. She called me when I was on the way home from work to report I had a new cat, and said it was the last one they had. She is also picking up a few birds. She didn't even stop at the beach house first, she didn't want to miss getting one. I should mention my mom's 81, and as she says till full of vinegar.


----------



## GiggleFairy

A tisket, a tasket . . .
A body rotting in its casket!

Someone got reaped today! I know because the packaged texted me to let me know it arrived safely at 12:10 PM. Yep, that's right. Priority Mail packages can text you and let you know every little step they take.

Were any of you children of the 70's? Did you ever watch Good Times? What was James Evans wife's name?

If I were there, I'd get to looking.


----------



## Saki.Girl

GiggleFairy said:


> A tisket, a tasket . . .
> A body rotting in its casket!
> 
> Someone got reaped today! I know because the packaged texted me to let me know it arrived safely at 12:10 PM. Yep, that's right. Priority Mail packages can text you and let you know every little step they take.
> 
> Were any of you children of the 70's? Did you ever watch Good Times? What was James Evans wife's name?
> 
> If I were there, I'd get to looking.


that means we get to see more pics whoot


----------



## lizzyborden

Package is on the way and if USPS is right, it should be arriving Friday!  

This is the first time since I've been participating that I haven't included something handmade and feeling a little guilty about it.  Found some really neat things and hoping my victim will like them!


----------



## terri73

Someone in the 937 should be getting their gift on Friday


----------



## GiggleFairy

lizzyborden said:


> Package is on the way and if USPS is right, it should be arriving Friday!
> 
> This is the first time since I've been participating that I haven't included something handmade and feeling a little guilty about it.  Found some really neat things and hoping my victim will like them!



Don't feel guilty at all! I beat myself over that exact same thing this year. About a year and a half ago I had unexpected emergency brain surgery. My mother died from a hemorrhagic stroke right at a year ago during my recovery (she was married, but I'm the executrix and POA) and her husband was a piece of work let me tell you! I'd suspected it for a while, but he had some people fooled. This husband destroyed the Will, but was unaware of another Will my mother had from almost 20 years ago. Both Wills were intermingled with my deceased stepfather, which of course no one knew, but me. Mom was my biggest cheerleader and practically my only supporter - went with me to all of my therapies, etc. All of the stress made my body "short circuit" and I developed a severe auto-immune disease, which a new panel of doctors is to this day trying to figure out what it is. (I have several other serious issues, too, and this might have just really flared up due to the stress.) I was told I wouldn't make it until the end of the year - this year. I couldn't use my hands/arms at times, could barely walk, was in intense pain, had biopsy after biopsy taken from my face, you name it. I continue to go through this, albeit at a lesser level now, and have so many doctor's appointments and medications it's unreal. And I still beat myself up over not being able to "create" with my hands. 

I signed up for Secret Reaper again this year because Halloween Forum has given me so much joy over the years. I thought maybe it would help put a smile back on my face. At times I get very reclusive and that's usually when my brain busts open or my mom dies or I break a leg off and need it rodded back on (yes, that happened, too, lol). All I've ever experienced from the people here is LOVE. It never mattered our gender, our color, our orientation, our financial status, our level of talent, nothing! I can guarantee that your victim isn't going to damn you to hell because you didn't hand make items in his/her package. You took time out of your schedule and thought about someone else. That's the exciting part! I was only able to "make" one item for my victim. I had several items on my list to make for this person, but I just couldn't do it. 

OMG! I also just thought about something - you might be hormonal a bit, too. It's normal to worry a bit - will my victim like my gift, etc. Just make sure you're not overly stressing yourself out MOM!  Little punkin's pick up on that stuff. Oh that just made me giddy for you. I hope everything is going well for you.


----------



## Lady Dy

Saki.Girl said:


> that means we get to see more pics whoot


We can only hope. My victim received 3 packages on Monday, but haven't posted anything. At all. I'm not sure if this means she didn't get them, didn't like them, or perhaps her computer is broken. I just don't know.


----------



## Bethany

Well, if I should have received my package, my reaper should let me know, because I haven't received any packages.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Lady Dy said:


> We can only hope. My victim received 3 packages on Monday, but haven't posted anything. At all. I'm not sure if this means she didn't get them, didn't like them, or perhaps her computer is broken. I just don't know.


Have you checked your victim's profile to see if they have been online here recently? If they have, maybe have bethene send her a PM to see if she got her reaping or not? That way, you know she has received it, at least...


----------



## Lady Dy

Bethany said:


> Well, if I should have received my package, my reaper should let me know, because I haven't received any packages.


I am not your reaper....this time.


----------



## Lady Dy

WitchyKitty said:


> Have you checked your victim's profile to see if they have been online here recently? If they have, maybe have bethene send her a PM to see if she got her reaping or not? That way, you know she has received it, at least...


I figured I would give her til Monday, in case she's on vacation or something. I hope poor Stumpie isn't sitting out in the heat all week.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Lady Dy said:


> I figured I would give her til Monday, in case she's on vacation or something. I hope poor Stumpie isn't sitting out in the heat all week.


Oh yeah, Stumpie!! Hmmm...who has Stumpie?? Well, I hope you hear something soon! You are right, they could just be out of town or something. Hope to see pics of what you sent, soon!


----------



## Kerimonster

Dear Victim, 

Your package is on it's way!  (nothing like making you wait until the last minute!!)


----------



## Ophelia

*Sigh...Dear Victim, your gift is being delayed by a day. My fall-back of purchasing a few things if my project was not done in time was stymied by Target and their s-l-o-w set up. I went in, fully expecting Halloween goodness, only to find them just beginning their set up. Being a little smarter today, I just called to see what they managed to put out since my visit. The reply was, "We've got a lot out. We've got candy and costumes." After further inquiry, I was informed that, "Well, if you go to the dollar section, right after you walk in the front door, there's, like, a bunch of stuff."

So, after changing tacks, I'll be shipping tomorrow. *


----------



## amyml

Dear reapers,

Queen of Spades and I are heading out of town until Monday. If your gifts are scheduled to arrive over the next few days, please don't worry if you don't hear from us! We'll get them, and we promise to post pictures and many, many thank yous! It just might be a bit late.


----------



## kittyvibe

just got home from work and will be adding the finishing touches to one of your gifts, its all in the details :3 whoooo could it be? :3 Shipping up everything tomorrow, along with printers sisters reaping.


----------



## bethene

Lots of people mailing a day or two late, some still have not let me know what they are doing...


----------



## katshead42

My package is on it's way to my sweet victim. I hope they enjoy it.


----------



## printersdevil

Lots of photos still to come. I will also be a little late, but I will mail priority. I am so sorry dear victim. This morning, I got up to check on something that I had painted last night. I knew it would need to dry more today, but it is finally dry enough and hot enough for that. I was checking on it---I left it on some newspaper on top of my flat top stove. I was standing there in my barefeet and just out of bed this morning when I somehow hit it and it hit the ceramic floor and shattered! I was sick!!! So a littler delay, but it will come SOON and I hope all will be worth the wait.

I almost panicked today when I was checking back through your posts to do some last minute stalking and didn't see something on your list that I have for you. I went back and looked and looked, but unless I overlooked it (and you know how hard it is to search for specific things without reading all the posts) I didn't find it. I do have it written down on the list I made right at first. I just hope that you have not gotten this item in the meantime and pulled this off your list. Who knows with me, I could have imagined it! But, I do believe that you will like that particular item even if I goofed. Other things are ready and just waiting on the one to be finished that is shattered. 

The good news is the hubster clearned up the big mess which even included some gooey paint. I was headed to the shower and just trying to clear it off the stove before I left. Call me klutz.

Soon, soon, victim!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I cannot wait to see more pics!!! I also cannot wait to find out who my reaper is! Who will be last to be reaped this year??? Me??

On a side note...one of my neighbors bought a bunch of pumpkins the other day and put them all over his stairs. Awesome, because I love pumpkins, lol. Well, tonight, I saw him standing there messing with them, and I was like, "No, he's not carving them already? Is he? Nah..." Well, I was wrong. I just looked outside and saw a nice, big ol' lit up Jack-O-Lantern sitting on his stairs, hahaha!


----------



## vampyrespro

Dear Victim, your package was packed and shipped today, and will be arriving next week!!! Muahahahaha! 
PS: I heard you liked jack-o'lanterns. So I ran with it.


----------



## dariusobells

Still waiting for the reap.. watching updates with aticipat...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................ion.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i am not late but i certainly did (shamefully) wait til the last day! 

Fear not, Victim Dear...your box is wending it's way west.


----------



## hallorenescene

shanstamania, wow, I like what I see so far. please post when you are finished.
creepster, other than a wheel, I can't quite make out what it is. it's lit very pretty.
shanstamania, I like the yellow color as well as the size. she is looking awesome.
absinthe, I love those Charlie brown cartoons.
giggle, you've been through a lot. may big blessings come your way. you deserve the best.


----------



## Ghouliet

lizzyborden said:


> Package is on the way and if USPS is right, it should be arriving Friday!
> 
> This is the first time since I've been participating that I haven't included something handmade and feeling a little guilty about it.  Found some really neat things and hoping my victim will like them!


Lizzie, GiggleFairy is right. The people on the Halloween forum are really nice, helpful, giving people who will like anything they get because it comes from the heart.


----------



## Ghouliet

NormalLikeYou said:


> Hope our victim doesn't feel forgotten. Fear not, dear victim.
> 
> This
> 
> View attachment 215439
> 
> 
> and this
> 
> View attachment 215440
> View attachment 215441
> 
> 
> is happening in our backyard tonight. Just for you.



That is a little scary, is that a blow torch. are you welding an iron mask? I am positive I do not want you chasing me down the street with that. lol


----------



## hallorenescene

someone got reaped a clown shoe. in the second picture doesn't it look like a clown shoe?


----------



## GiggleFairy

hallorenescene said:


> giggle, you've been through a lot. may big blessings come your way. you deserve the best.



Thanks hallorenscene! This year has definitely been a very bad and tough one for sure. Not driving sucks, too. When I read posts about what this store and that store has out, I have panic attacks. I see all the news goodies and props passing before my eyes. 

On a good note, we are entering my favorite time of the year. I'm just ready for the temps to drop from the 90+ category. It is rather difficult to think of hay rides, bonfires, weenie/marshmallow roasts, carving pumpkins, etc., when your face is melting off.  But oh how I love Fall! Being in this season cheers me up alone. 



On a totally different note, it seems that no one got the BIG CLUE I left in one of my previous posts . . . 


Were any of you children of the 70's? Did you ever watch Good Times? What was James Evans wife's name?

If I were there, I'd get to looking. 



The package was delivered yesterday. My victim hasn't been online, so I hope the package wasn't stolen.


----------



## kittyvibe

my victim should get their package by Monday at the latest. My postal clerk loved the box I sent :3


----------



## Araniella

Someone was just reaped. Two boxes ny their mail box.


----------



## JustWhisper

GiggleFairy said:


> Don't feel guilty at all! I beat myself over that exact same thing this year. About a year and a half ago I had unexpected emergency brain surgery. My mother died from a hemorrhagic stroke right at a year ago during my recovery (she was married, but I'm the executrix and POA) and her husband was a piece of work let me tell you! I'd suspected it for a while, but he had some people fooled. This husband destroyed the Will, but was unaware of another Will my mother had from almost 20 years ago. Both Wills were intermingled with my deceased stepfather, which of course no one knew, but me. Mom was my biggest cheerleader and practically my only supporter - went with me to all of my therapies, etc. All of the stress made my body "short circuit" and I developed a severe auto-immune disease, which a new panel of doctors is to this day trying to figure out what it is. (I have several other serious issues, too, and this might have just really flared up due to the stress.) I was told I wouldn't make it until the end of the year - this year. I couldn't use my hands/arms at times, could barely walk, was in intense pain, had biopsy after biopsy taken from my face, you name it. I continue to go through this, albeit at a lesser level now, and have so many doctor's appointments and medications it's unreal. And I still beat myself up over not being able to "create" with my hands.
> 
> I signed up for Secret Reaper again this year because Halloween Forum has given me so much joy over the years. I thought maybe it would help put a smile back on my face. At times I get very reclusive and that's usually when my brain busts open or my mom dies or I break a leg off and need it rodded back on (yes, that happened, too, lol). All I've ever experienced from the people here is LOVE. It never mattered our gender, our color, our orientation, our financial status, our level of talent, nothing! I can guarantee that your victim isn't going to damn you to hell because you didn't hand make items in his/her package. You took time out of your schedule and thought about someone else. That's the exciting part! I was only able to "make" one item for my victim. I had several items on my list to make for this person, but I just couldn't do it.
> 
> OMG! I also just thought about something - you might be hormonal a bit, too. It's normal to worry a bit - will my victim like my gift, etc. Just make sure you're not overly stressing yourself out MOM!  Little punkin's pick up on that stuff. Oh that just made me giddy for you. I hope everything is going well for you.


Wow, you really have been through a lot. And not knowing the cause is always one of the most frustrating parts. It is nice you can find some joy and distraction in the forum and our activities. I hope you are able to resume a normal life and take part in the regular activities you use to enjoy.


----------



## Candy Creature

Victim, 
Your southward bound package is scheduled to arrive Monday.


----------



## dariusobells

Sigh.. still alive.....


----------



## dariusobells

BTW for all the late shippers and at the line shippers.. I am normally with you.. I went into a "binge gotta get it done" on my victims present this year, other wise they would still be waitin!


----------



## obcessedwithit

anticipation is killing me.............................reaper reap me..........................


----------



## bl00d

Hopefully mine is coming soon!!! and I get mine as soon too lolol ah the anticipation!!!


----------



## im the goddess

Oh Victim, are you there? Your boxes are scheduled for Monday.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

My victim should be reaped Saturday


----------



## printersdevil

Those of us in Texas are southward!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

dariusobells said:


> Sigh.. still alive.....


Hahaha...look at us all...a big ol' group of people who actually want to be visited by a Reaper!


----------



## a_granger

I'm soo excited...I run home from work every day for lunch just to check for any post. I 'm watching for you reaper!!


----------



## Bethany

I am south of NC  
I won't be thinking about much until later tomorrow.


----------



## Halloween Scream

I almost forgot my annual tradition of drinking a pumpkin beer the night my reaper package goes out! Cheers everyone! Can't wait to see many more reaps in the picture thread.


----------



## StacyN

Dear Victim,

It appears the owl they used to send my package to you was named Errol ...as it was supposed to arrive yesterday. As of today, it finally arrived in your state but still did not make it to your house. I have high hopes that you will be reaped tomorrow and that your gift will arrive safe & sound--given it's 10 day journey. Fingers crossed...


----------



## TheEighthPlague

Been Reaped! See picture thread for details.


----------



## hallorenescene

I was a child of the 70's, and I loved the good times. what a great show. there was jj, velma, james, and ma. for the life of me I can't think of her name. I can just hear jj and velma saying....maaaa. so what was her name? evelyn?
wow, a lot of people have been reaped, and a lot to be reaped. yeah, more pictures


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Spookerstar did *such* an awesome job as my reaper! She (and her husband) really made my first Secret Reaper special. There's not a thing in that (big and heavy) box that I don't love, and can't wait to use. I'll post pics on the other thread in a few minutes.


----------



## scareme

Dear reaper, Don't worry. I'm very patience. If you are running late don't let it stress you. It's more important for you to enjoy the season. It will get here when it gets here, whether you stress over it or take it easy. So take it easy.


----------



## printersdevil

a-granger, I know what you mean. I started back to work this week and I call my hubby on my way home to see if I have a box. lol Then I get up and check outside until about 7:30 in case it comes UPS or Fed Ex since they deliver late.


----------



## RCIAG

Well this is the message I just got from UPS:

Delivered On:
Friday, 09/19/2014 at 12:45 P.M. 

Left At:
Other - released 

Not sure what "other-released" means. So someone has it I suppose. I hope it's the correct someone.


----------



## RCIAG

hallorenescene said:


> I was a child of the 70's, and I loved the good times. what a great show. there was jj, velma, james, and ma. for the life of me I can't think of her name. I can just hear jj and velma saying....maaaa. so what was her name? evelyn?


Florida. Florida Evans played by Esther Rolle.


----------



## WitchyKitty

RCIAG said:


> Well this is the message I just got from UPS:
> 
> Delivered On:
> Friday, 09/19/2014 at 12:45 P.M.
> 
> Left At:
> Other - released
> 
> Not sure what "other-released" means. So someone has it I suppose. I hope it's the correct someone.


That's odd...I would be calling UPS and asking what on earth that meant...


----------



## sikntwizted

Released? Out of the back of the truck on the interstate? To a pawn shop? Local jail? hmm...


----------



## IshWitch

Wonder if it is mine? I haven't been reaped yet, but I can't mail mine until Monday. Its all good, I believe in Karma


----------



## Lady Dy

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> Just a little sneak peek...hmmm who will be getting this?
> 
> View attachment 212420



ME!!!!!! I got it, and boy is it awesome!!! Just wait til you guys see the rest of my reap!


----------



## lizzyborden

Yeah! Package has been delivered!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Dearest victim...your package has been taken by the owls...i heard them mention they were heading southeast over the weekend 

Someone may have a package to make for a less gloomy monday!!


----------



## katshead42

My victim should have been reaped today but alas I haven't heard from them. I hope they liked their gift.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh yeah, that's it, florida evans. thanks rciag.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Mine is taking the slow boat! At least it has made it to your home state victim!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Still no reaping for me! It's okay, reaper...the best ones are saved for last, right?


----------



## Candy Creature

For Victims that have not yet been reaped,,,,
Please be very careful slitting the box top open or you may slit open one of your gifts. It barely fit in the box so it is right under the tape.
Sincerely,
Candy Creature


----------



## IshWitch

RCIAG said:


> Florida. Florida Evans played by Esther Rolle.


WooHoo!
Errr, just saying...someone in FL is gonna get reaped!


----------



## IshWitch

Well, my poor victim, unfortunately having to wait for something to dry leads to making more gifts! At last count there are well over a dozen things, hope they fit in the box!   Which will be heading out on Monday!


----------



## hallorenescene

looks like a lot of Monday fun


----------



## Bethany

Still waiting. I too am in FLORIDA.  I do believe there are quite a few of us in Florida on here. 

Going to work on getting things packed up in the garage & organizing it. Our development is having the community garage sale Oct. 3 & 4. Saturday will be the best day as the church at the entrance to our development is having their Garage sale also. Going to take this opportunity to try & sell some of the things we don't use or need.


----------



## StanFam3

I'm determined to join in this fun next year!


----------



## Bethany

StanFam3 said:


> I'm determined to join in this fun next year!


There is actually a 2nd one If you act fast you may be able to get in on it!!


----------



## StanFam3

Bethany said:


> There is actually a 2nd one If you act fast you may be able to get in on it!!


WHERE?! Direct me please!


----------



## WitchyKitty

StanFam3 said:


> WHERE?! Direct me please!


Here is the link to the 2nd Reaper sign up page: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/136927-official-2nd-reaper-sign-up-discussion-thread.html

Here is the link to the Likes/Dislikes page for the 2nd Reaper: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/136980-likes-dislikes-list-second-reaper-2014-a.html

I think today is the last day for sign up, so hurry! Don't forget to PM bethene that you are signing up and send her your list!


----------



## RCIAG

I posted this in the pic thread then realized maybe I should post it here instead.

OK, I'm gettin' the fear....I haven't heard from my victim yet. They should have gotten it yesterday but there's that whole "Other-released" thing from UPS.

I signed my real name & board name, it was in a plain box too, no decorations except for the UPS sticker. The return address is my work address but my real name is on it with the card inside with both names.

The boxes have to sit on my desk for pick up & my desk is the front desk. I didn't want to have to explain to every single person that came in or passed my desk the hows & whys of a decorated box so my box didn't look any different from any other delivery. 

I hope they got it or at least whoever got it likes Halloween a lot. If I hear nothing by Monday I'm confessing who my victim was in hopes that they'll show up here & post.


----------



## StanFam3

WitchyKitty said:


> Here is the link to the 2nd Reaper sign up page: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/136927-official-2nd-reaper-sign-up-discussion-thread.html
> 
> Here is the link to the Likes/Dislikes page for the 2nd Reaper: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/136980-likes-dislikes-list-second-reaper-2014-a.html
> 
> I think today is the last day for sign up, so hurry! Don't forget to PM bethene that you are signing up and send her your list!



EEEEK. I so want to sign up... But I want to do a really good job for my victim... So, I think I'm going to resist the urge, and just plan on next year. 

Thank you for the links!


----------



## dariusobells

I here by declare my reaper a world champion stalker!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

StanFam3 said:


> EEEEK. I so want to sign up... But I want to do a really good job for my victim... So, I think I'm going to resist the urge, and just plan on next year.
> 
> Thank you for the links!


Join you will enjoy it


----------



## IshWitch

I got reaped! Hubby texted me a pic of a box sitting by the front door. I could hardly stand being at work after that! 
Now is the question, open it now or wait until Monday after I mail mine out? 
Hmmm...I can't stand it! I guess since Monday is the first day I can mail, it wouldn't hurt to open this tonight!


----------



## kmeyer1313

I have been reaped!!! My package was waiting on my porch when I got home late from my shift last night - but I still tore into it around bites of dinner & getting ready for work in the morning (I had a clopin - anyone on this thread who works in retail certainly feels my pain with that one!) I'm finally able to post the pics today...

Thank you so much Lisa48317! It was a wonderful selection of stuff that I will be using for years to come....


----------



## kmeyer1313

I'm sooooo having picture uploading problems...think I'm too tired to do this right (at least, that's what I hope the problem is)......so I will post them tomorrow.....


----------



## hallorenescene

okay everyone who has been reaped, please post pictures.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I have yet to be reaped...and it's Sunday, so, sadly, today will not be the day. The Bears aren't playing today, either, so no reap, no football...hmmm, what a boring Sunday! I suppose I will just sit here and continue to watch my husband throw pieces of cat food across the house for the kitties to chase...


----------



## DebBDeb

I took the Bears this week and they better not let me down or I'll intercept your reaping! Lol! 

My Vic will be getting reaped tomorrow and I cannot wait!


----------



## WitchyKitty

DebBDeb said:


> I took the Bears this week and they better not let me down or I'll intercept your reaping! Lol!
> 
> My Vic will be getting reaped tomorrow and I cannot wait!


It's always the Bears, for me!! If you intercept my reaping, you are totally getting tackled!!


----------



## screamqueen2012

hey witchkitty i got something yu can do...did you buy the mini halloween town from dt? i got a brainstorm and went and bought three different carvable pumpkins from michaels, they are half off now and i am going to make a shadow box town for the mini town in the pumpkins, ....theres a project for you today!!! i have kitties too and kept thinking how can i set up this village with out making it a cat toy town...hahaha....bingo....
hopefully mail will be at your door tomorrow!!!




WitchyKitty said:


> I have yet to be reaped...and it's Sunday, so, sadly, today will not be the day. The Bears aren't playing today, either, so no reap, no football...hmmm, what a boring Sunday! I suppose I will just sit here and continue to watch my husband throw pieces of cat food across the house for the kitties to chase...


----------



## WitchyKitty

screamqueen2012 said:


> hey witchkitty i got something yu can do...did you buy the mini halloween town from dt? i got a brainstorm and went and bought three different carvable pumpkins from michaels, they are half off now and i am going to make a shadow box town for the mini town in the pumpkins, ....theres a project for you today!!! i have kitties too and kept thinking how can i set up this village with out making it a cat toy town...hahaha....bingo....
> hopefully mail will be at your door tomorrow!!!


That's a great idea...though I'm totally broke right now, lol. We have a huge Lemax Spooky Town village that we couldn't put up last year, or possibly this year, because of our youngest cat we adopted...she would destroy it! I have visions of her Kitty-zillaing it and then running off with the villagers in her mouth!! We had a hard enough time keeping the other three cats away from it...with Ziva, now, it would just be impossible!


----------



## Bethany

I too am waiting. Today was a very busy day that was both exciting & stressful. 
My daughter set her wedding date - May of 2015. I was expecting another year or two wait. We will be traveling home at least 1 week before the wedding as I will be making her wedding cake. Already "reserved" my sister's kitchen, which is my old house.  So I am very familiar with the appliances.  Will have to pack up my KA Mixer, cake pans, tips, air compressor & air brush among other things. Also was asked to do a wedding cake in OK in october.  guess we know where our vacations will be next year.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

WitchyKitty said:


> That's a great idea...though I'm totally broke right now, lol. We have a huge Lemax Spooky Town village that we couldn't put up last year, or possibly this year, because of our youngest cat we adopted...she would destroy it! I have visions of her Kitty-zillaing it and then running off with the villagers in her mouth!! We had a hard enough time keeping the other three cats away from it...with Ziva, now, it would just be impossible!


 i gave my daughter up for adoption when she broke my 2008 Boney Bunch Aunt Hilda.


----------



## WitchyKitty

wickedwillingwench said:


> i gave my daughter up for adoption when she broke my 2008 Boney Bunch Aunt Hilda.


Your daughter??? Lol!


----------



## JustWhisper

RCIAG said:


> I posted this in the pic thread then realized maybe I should post it here instead.
> 
> OK, I'm gettin' the fear....I haven't heard from my victim yet. They should have gotten it yesterday but there's that whole "Other-released" thing from UPS.
> 
> I signed my real name & board name, it was in a plain box too, no decorations except for the UPS sticker. The return address is my work address but my real name is on it with the card inside with both names.
> 
> The boxes have to sit on my desk for pick up & my desk is the front desk. I didn't want to have to explain to every single person that came in or passed my desk the hows & whys of a decorated box so my box didn't look any different from any other delivery.
> 
> I hope they got it or at least whoever got it likes Halloween a lot. If I hear nothing by Monday I'm confessing who my victim was in hopes that they'll show up here & post.


If you still have not heard from them contact Bethene and she can contact your victim to see if they received it.


----------



## LairMistress

I haven't gotten mine yet, but I'm not worried--because my Victim has not gotten...theirs...yet either.

I tend to forget that I live in the sticks (our stores bite!), that I am not that crafty, and that Murphy's Law applies to me in every situation, but especially gift exchanges.

Someone is getting a package on Wednesday, so if you haven't gotten yours yet, maaaaaaybeeee it's yoooooooou.

And, you're getting a card someday too, because I forgot to include it in the box. I hope I didn't scrawl all over the envelope, thinking I'd remember to stick it in the box. I should know better by now. I have to go pull it from its hiding place and check it out!


----------



## Ophelia

*I'm hoping my card doesn't fall out of the box. I had the box mostly taped when I found the card, and I just sort of slid it in. I'm always forgetting that thing!

A box is in Chicago, as I type this. Who could it be for? Will it stay in Chicago, or is this merely a resting point before it continues on its journey?

We just got back tonight from celebrating not only my dad's birthday on Saturday, but also my DS's-twice! His birthday isn't actually until this Friday, but we've combined the celebration with my dad's the last two years. Because really, who wouldn't want to celebrate their birthday with someone 75 years their junior? And since things can get a little tight at Dad's house, we had a separate party at my MIL's house for some of DH's side of the family. The funny thing is, we really don't go all out. It's just an excuse to get family together for a few hours. We usually say "no gifts" because we don't want anyone to feel obligated to either buy something or not show because they couldn't. Plus, our kids are little, they really don't need much.

I'm going to have to link to my FB album later this week. DH aunt is an extremely talented crocheter, and had been making me these Halloween themed figures over the last year. Oh my goodness, I was blown away! She hands me this huge box today, and I was first afraid about how much stuff she got for DS, when she told me it was for me. Obviously, I was okay with it then.  I was expecting small figures, maybe 3-4 total. I was wrong, there were 7 large figures, including Dracula in his coffin! She didn't even have patterns for them, she just looked at a picture and made a pattern for them. (She also recreated a Paddington Bear pattern that she'd lost many years ago in her head, and made one for each of the great nieces and nephews)

I feel like I've been reaped, without actually being reaped! This is just what I needed to kick start the Halloween season, especially since DH won't let me unpack any of our Halloween boxes yet. 

And so finishes one of the most hypocritical posts ever. "Don't get my kids anything, but feel free to spoil me rotten!" *


----------



## im the goddess

Ophelia, I can't wait to see them.

Okay Victim, today your wait will be over. The owls report they are following the delivery truck, there is no way they could carry the boxes, straight to your doorway.


----------



## bethene

Ophelia, I did the same thing with the card, slipped it in a edge at the last minute and had to retape it LOL!!!!! and that was not the first time I have done it, and most likely not the last!!! 
I so can not wait to see the yarn figures,, how talented she must be!!!


I mailed my package from my home town,, and it has to head west from me,,, BUT it went to PA instead!!! What?? no wonder they have money issues, they paid to have it shipped hundreds of miles in the wrong direction ,before it started on it journey the right direction........(shakes head at the gov. waste once again)


----------



## WitchyKitty

bethene said:


> Ophelia, I did the same thing with the card, slipped it in a edge at the last minute and had to retape it LOL!!!!! and that was not the first time I have done it, and most likely not the last!!!
> I so can not wait to see the yarn figures,, how talented she must be!!!
> 
> 
> I mailed my package from my home town,, and it has to head west from me,,, BUT it went to PA instead!!! What?? no wonder they have money issues, they paid to have it shipped hundreds of miles in the wrong direction ,before it started on it journey the right direction........(shakes head at the gov. waste once again)


I see that happen so often, anymore. I know several people complaining about their orders or deliveries being sent on a cross country tour before actually heading the direction they are supposed to go! It's just makes no sense!


----------



## WitchyKitty

So, who all, besides me, is still waiting to be reaped?? I keep watching for owls...but none in the skies, so far! (However, my neighborhood owl has been partying every night the past few nights, so it's quite possible he met up with my postal owls and they have been partying with him, forgetting to deliver my box!)


----------



## WitchyKitty

I take that back!!! I think I've just been reaped!!!!! I can't open it to find out what's inside until my husband gets home, though, so I will just sit here and stare at it until he does. It's covered in owl tape!!!


----------



## obcessedwithit

waiting....................................


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I'm still waiting


----------



## Bethany

bethene said:


> Ophelia, I did the same thing with the card, slipped it in a edge at the last minute and had to retape it LOL!!!!! and that was not the first time I have done it, and most likely not the last!!!
> I so can not wait to see the yarn figures,, how talented she must be!!!
> 
> 
> I mailed my package from my home town,, and it has to head west from me,,, BUT it went to PA instead!!! What?? no wonder they have money issues, they paid to have it shipped hundreds of miles in the wrong direction ,before it started on it journey the right direction........(shakes head at the gov. waste once again)


I may be wrong, but I don't think it is a Government division any longer. 



WitchyKitty said:


> So, who all, besides me, is still waiting to be reaped?? I keep watching for owls...but none in the skies, so far! (However, my neighborhood owl has been partying every night the past few nights, so it's quite possible he met up with my postal owls and they have been partying with him, forgetting to deliver my box!)


Still waiting here


----------



## WitchyKitty

I posted my awesome reap!! Yays! Go see!! Though, some of you may have no idea what two of the items are, lol, but you can still appreciate them and my love for them, lol.


----------



## bethene

quite a few are still waiting, lots of late shippers, me included,


----------



## RCIAG

I'm still waiting but that's OK, I'm just glad my victim got her stuff!


----------



## LairMistress

I had to MAKE my mail person take my package. I set it up for pick up on my porch while I was at work (mail comes early) .

Buzzed by the house on the way to pick up the youngest at preschool at 2:15, it was still there! Called post office to let them know I didn't get mail, so they didn't pick up the box.

She assured me they were just behind, and they'd pick up. Luckily she came just as my middle son's bus arrived, and she handed me my mail with a pick up slip.

I handed her the slip back and told her the box wasn't heavy, but she might want to bring the truck from around the corner instead of carrying it around.

She looked puzzled and said "you have to pick it up at the post office"

My turn to be puzzled. 

I read the slip again, and it's for my pick up, not for me to pick up. So I had to explain it to her, because she's subbing from an area that doesn't use those pick up slips.

Had I not been out there, it wouldn't have gone till the next day, because I had to take my son to physical therapy!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Still no word from my victim that they even received the package *bites nails* i hope they like everything


----------



## LairMistress

I only have a quick second, but my mailman came just as I was backing out of the drive.

I was reaped!

I tore into the box before heading back to work, and everything is PERFECT! Pictures to come, but vampyrespro, you ROCK!


----------



## NormalLikeYou

"On vehicle for delivery" changing to "Delivered" is the SR equivalent of "watched pots don't boil".


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

How long does one usually wait before getting worried that their victim has not posted??


----------



## obcessedwithit

still waiting......................................no packages on my front porch yesterday........................


----------



## Bethany

Jezebel_Boo said:


> How long does one usually wait before getting worried that their victim has not posted??


how long has it been Jezebel_Boo? Perhaps you should send Bethene a message so she can message your victim. has your victim been on? I remember a couple people(?) saying they would be going on vacation, but don't remember when it was posted & how long they were going to be gone. 

hope you hear something soon. 


Dear Reaper,
I am waiting patiently for my special gift(s). I know you have not forgotten me, you are just putting lots of care in what you are sending.
Thank you for being my reaper.


----------



## printersdevil

Yes, there have been several stating that they were going to be gone. And then things do come up and people get sick. Try searching in the Advanced Search on this thread to see if your victim has posted at all or maybe was one stating they would be gone a few days. It will give you some peach of mind.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Jezebel_Boo said:


> How long does one usually wait before getting worried that their victim has not posted??


ask Bethene she should be able to tell you


----------



## printersdevil

nd all those waiting on pics of things you sent Barb. Life just got in the way.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

She was on this morning...but hasn't actually posted since the 21st. I'm starting to get worried..either she didn't get it or she hates it. The package shows it was delivered Monday.

Oh, and no she wasn't one that said she would be gone.


----------



## killerhaunts

I have been stalking your package, my victim, and it says it's out for delivery ..........


----------



## 13mummy

Hope it's for me!! =)



killerhaunts said:


> I have been stalking your package, my victim, and it says it's out for delivery ..........


----------



## B Scary

Dear Victim,

Sorry for the delay -- your Secret Reaper is the way! I hope it's worth the wait!

"Oh, somewhere deep inside of these bones
An emptiness began to grow
There's something out there, far from my home
A longing that I've never known"

"Just because I cannot see it, doesn't mean I can't believe it!"


----------



## IshWitch

I see a package out for delivery too! Hope it says delivered soon, it has been out for delivery since 0814!


----------



## ooojen

Jezebel_Boo said:


> How long does one usually wait before getting worried that their victim has not posted??


Sorry that you're having to wait so long to get feedback. I know how I'd feel in your position! That would be worse than not getting reaped yourself. 
Maybe your victim was gone when the package was delivered, and someone stole it from the porch or front yard. It would be good to find out one way or the other.


----------



## CreepySpiders

Had a terrible morning, headed in to my office late after a child support hearing to discover the bright spot in my day. I've been visited by the Reaper!!!
Now here is the quandary - my victim's package is going out later today. I feel like I should wait to open it since she / he has to wait. 

What do you think? Do I wait and let the package get soggy from CreppySpider drool, uh venom?

And viccy, if you still haven't received your package you might be mine. So sorry!!


----------



## Ophelia

*Jezebel, if you're worried, PM Bethene. She's fantastic, and will definitely follow up on it for you.

CreepySpiders, I would say, for the sake of your Reaper, open it!

Since I'm still waiting for my victim's gift to be delivered, I am not worried about mine. I've only just begun to start peeking out the window. Give me another week, then I may start getting concerned.  Like Bethene said, a lot of us were late this year. Things happen!*


----------



## CreepySpiders

oh thank the great pumpkins someone answered (and favorably, too!)  
Let the reaping begin!! See you on the other side (thread, whatever!) viccys!!


----------



## Hilda

Oh man!!!!!
I've been nervous that my box to my victim arrives safe and sound with nothing broken. THEN it went missing. No tracking info for nine days. 
Well... they found it tonight! Yay! ONLY it went clear across the country and now they need to send it BACK.

All total the poor box will have traveled 4,535 miles. Well... that is if they don't lose it again and add more miles to that tally.
Soooooo what are the chances everything will be in one piece?! YIPES!


----------



## StacyN

Hilda said:


> Oh man!!!!!
> I've been nervous that my box to my victim arrives safe and sound with nothing broken. THEN it went missing. No tracking info for nine days.
> Well... they found it tonight! Yay! ONLY it went clear across the country and now they need to send it BACK.
> 
> All total the poor box will have traveled 4,535 miles. Well... that is if they don't lose it again and add more miles to that tally.
> Soooooo what are the chances everything will be in one piece?! YIPES!


I don't know what is going on with the mail! My mom sent me a package that only needed to go 300 miles south but ended up going about 1000 miles south and then back up here. It was due here Monday but only just arrived today.


----------



## RCIAG

And the post office wonders why it's losing money to UPS & Fed Ex. This is reason #37. Everything inside was fine but still, WTF?!


----------



## im the goddess

Jezebel_Boo said:


> She was on this morning...but hasn't actually posted since the 21st. I'm starting to get worried..either she didn't get it or she hates it. The package shows it was delivered Monday.
> 
> Oh, and no she wasn't one that said she would be gone.


Jezebel_Boo, don't jump to conclusions that it means she doesn't like your gift. Maybe something has come up. There have been times Reapers never hear from their victims, and that is never acceptable; however, it has happened. Have you asked Bethene to check for you. I hope you hear soon, and I'm sure you're reap was fabulous.


----------



## im the goddess

StacyN said:


> I don't know what is going on with the mail! My mom sent me a package that only needed to go 300 miles south but ended up going about 1000 miles south and then back up here. It was due here Monday but only just arrived today.


 Anything could happen. The USPS has contracts with major Airlines to carry mail. In reality, the USPS may not have done anything wrong, and an Airline worker could have placed it on a wrong plane or could have damaged it. We sent ours FedEx two day, and everything FedEx goes through KY. My package left CO went to KY and then back West.


----------



## Bethany

Ok have a question maybe someone here can answer. Asking for a Florida haunter.

Has anyone ever cut a morph suit? FLhaunter has a friend who wants eye holes cut in one and doesn't know if it is a good idea. 
Anyone done this? Results? Thanks!!


----------



## katshead42

I was just wondering the same thing. I wanted to cut a hole so I didn't have to drink through the suit because that grosses me out . 


Bethany said:


> Ok have a question maybe someone here can answer. Asking for a Florida haunter.
> 
> Has anyone ever cut a morph suit? FLhaunter has a friend who wants eye holes cut in one and doesn't know if it is a good idea.
> Anyone done this? Results? Thanks!!


----------



## LairMistress

September 24, 2014 , 4:05 pm 
Delivered 


YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now, did they like it...


----------



## Spookilicious mama

im the goddess said:


> Jezebel_Boo, don't jump to conclusions that it means she doesn't like your gift. Maybe something has come up. There have been times Reapers never hear from their victims, and that is never acceptable; however, it has happened. Have you asked Bethene to check for you. I hope you hear soon, and I'm sure you're reap was fabulous.


*

YES you are right I'm the goddess it is NOT ACCEPTABLE for a victim to not respond to their reaper, that said I am the victim of Jezebel_Boo. You are also right in that something has occurred in my life. My son was in an accident and I needed to be there for him. I have reached out to Jezebel_Boo and thanked her via Private message and will be posting pics soon. 

Due to this incident and my inability to get my gift out on time and thank my reaper on time I will not be participating in any future Secret Reapers as I can not take the chance again this will happen. While in all the years I have participated I have gotten my gifts out on time and have responded to my reaper on time I do not like knowing that I have cause my reaper to worry so much about how much I liked her gift. I actually LOVED everything and will post soon. Just wanted to stop by to remove all question as to why jezebel_boo's victim was not responding.

Jezebel_boo I believed I put in my pm to you why I was on and not responding…(the incident with my husband throwing out the card). I will post soon. *


----------



## Ophelia

*Oh, big hugs to you Spooki! Well, you've got a year to think it all over. I know we'll miss you, if you decide against participating in the future. I hope your son is okay, and we're all thinking of you!*


----------



## WitchyKitty

Spookilicious, I am sorry to hear your son was in an accident! I hope he will be okay and get better, fast! {{hugs}} 
I completely understand why you were busy and couldn't get everything done on time...things happen sometimes that need to come first. Family comes first. Stuff like this can happen to anyone. I hope you reconsider and still join us for next year's main reaper!! We would all miss ya'!!


----------



## hallorenescene

I'm the goddess, post 2679 should have been a clue seeing bethene pm'd me you needed my address. lol.
Ophelia, I am really looking forward to seeing what she made. I have a crocheted tooth fairy, crashed witch, turkey, and 3 pumpkins. blinky the house elf made most of them. I love them. and then I have a needle point nativity scene my mom made. priceless.


----------



## bethene

Oh spookimama, please don't be so hard on yourself, you did nothing wrong. Seriously, you have known me for many years, and I will not bs you... Please keep playing with us, don't quit because you think you did wrong...


----------



## Saki.Girl

Stop being hard on your self life happens and sometimes it take priority over everything just like with your son. Please do not stop palying with us you are a very amazing person who is going thur a rough patch trust me we all understand and there is no reason for you to beat your self up. You need to be strong for your son so let this all go and next year is a new year sweetie. 
big hugs and may your son heal up and be ok very soon. 



Spookilicious mama said:


> *
> 
> YES you are right I'm the goddess it is NOT ACCEPTABLE for a victim to not respond to their reaper, that said I am the victim of Jezebel_Boo. You are also right in that something has occurred in my life. My son was in an accident and I needed to be there for him. I have reached out to Jezebel_Boo and thanked her via Private message and will be posting pics soon.
> 
> Due to this incident and my inability to get my gift out on time and thank my reaper on time I will not be participating in any future Secret Reapers as I can not take the chance again this will happen. While in all the years I have participated I have gotten my gifts out on time and have responded to my reaper on time I do not like knowing that I have cause my reaper to worry so much about how much I liked her gift. I actually LOVED everything and will post soon. Just wanted to stop by to remove all question as to why jezebel_boo's victim was not responding.
> 
> Jezebel_boo I believed I put in my pm to you why I was on and not responding…(the incident with my husband throwing out the card). I will post soon. *


----------



## The Red Hallows

Hugs to everybody. I know it's stressful all around.


----------



## hallorenescene

spooky mama, how is your son doing?


----------



## LairMistress

I hope that your son is OK, Spookilicious! It is perfectly understandable why things were delayed. I don't think that anyone could hold that against you at all. 

I have said a few times that I wasn't going to participate anymore--but for very different reasons (mostly lack of good stores and timely merchandising). I just can't seem to stay away, though. I hope that you are back in the mix soon, too!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Spookilicious mama said:


> *
> 
> YES you are right I'm the goddess it is NOT ACCEPTABLE for a victim to not respond to their reaper, that said I am the victim of Jezebel_Boo. You are also right in that something has occurred in my life. My son was in an accident and I needed to be there for him. I have reached out to Jezebel_Boo and thanked her via Private message and will be posting pics soon.
> 
> Due to this incident and my inability to get my gift out on time and thank my reaper on time I will not be participating in any future Secret Reapers as I can not take the chance again this will happen. While in all the years I have participated I have gotten my gifts out on time and have responded to my reaper on time I do not like knowing that I have cause my reaper to worry so much about how much I liked her gift. I actually LOVED everything and will post soon. Just wanted to stop by to remove all question as to why jezebel_boo's victim was not responding.
> 
> Jezebel_boo I believed I put in my pm to you why I was on and not responding…(the incident with my husband throwing out the card). I will post soon. *


* Don't quit some times life happens, we have no control over how or when.. some times crappy things happen to good people. Please don't quit who will we have to banter with??*


----------



## GiggleFairy

Spookilicious mama said:


> *
> 
> YES you are right I'm the goddess it is NOT ACCEPTABLE for a victim to not respond to their reaper, that said I am the victim of Jezebel_Boo. You are also right in that something has occurred in my life. My son was in an accident and I needed to be there for him. I have reached out to Jezebel_Boo and thanked her via Private message and will be posting pics soon.
> 
> Due to this incident and my inability to get my gift out on time and thank my reaper on time I will not be participating in any future Secret Reapers as I can not take the chance again this will happen. While in all the years I have participated I have gotten my gifts out on time and have responded to my reaper on time I do not like knowing that I have cause my reaper to worry so much about how much I liked her gift. I actually LOVED everything and will post soon. Just wanted to stop by to remove all question as to why jezebel_boo's victim was not responding.
> 
> Jezebel_boo I believed I put in my pm to you why I was on and not responding…(the incident with my husband throwing out the card). I will post soon. *



You can't quit. If we all lived by the rule of not taking the chance that something wouldn't happen again, we'd never do anything. Raises hand - remember me Spooki? The person who went in for an above-the-knee leg amputation (left leg) after a brown recluse bite after Hurricane Ike (Sept/Oct 2008) but by the grace of God got to keep her leg? Months in the hospital, months in hyperbaric/wound care, year in a wheelchair. (Apr 2010) Folded my right leg like an accordion - broke my foot, ankle, hip, fibia, tibia in two places including a spiral compound fracture and had to have my leg rodded and screwed back together? Another surgery two months later to remove my foot and place it differently on the rod? Couldn't get therapy because I had no insurance? Another year-plus in a wheelchair. Walk like a cripple. My thyroid ceased functioning and my diabetes kicked in high gear. I was like sleeping beauty. Didn't even realize it. Thyroid treatment sent my heart (which I'd already had failed heart surgery on) into a tizzy. In the meantime, my ROUTINE eye exam revealed I had a brain tumor - DURING THE TIME OF SECRET REAPER! No insurance, no one wanted to see me. Fast forward - was diagnosed with Intracranial Hypertension which caused my brain to split in half in December 2011 and required me to have an 8 hour emergency brain surgery. During the biggest phase of my recovery, my mother chauffeur and biggest supporter, Witch Hazel, dropped dead of a hemorrhagic stroke. My 13 year old daughter had a nervous breakdown, I followed suit and my health took another nose-dive from all the stress. Now I've got this autoimmune disease that makes me not able to close my hands at times, bend my arms, walk, makes my feet swell, my joints hurt, etc., etc., etc. If I thought about what may come, I'd put myself in a bubble and never go out! (Actually, playing in a bubble does sound kind of fun. Kind of like one of those sumo suits.  )

Do you know how many times you've made me laugh Spooki? I can tell you years ago, during the SR thread, the antics were hilarious! You probably had no idea how much you impacted my life and made me laugh during times I was wheelchair bound or stuck in the house, but you did! I can't imagine a Secret Reaper without you being there. The boas, the drinks, the candy corn, the drag races, the flying monkeys (which I'm about to release to look for my package) . . .

My point is, life is always going to be there to kick our butts any chance it gets. We have to just say, PISS ON IT! Those of us who have been her on HF for a while know you and your character. You don't have to explain squat to us. We know you're not flaky in the least. Even those who don't know you well know that sometimes life does get in the way. If people don't have sympathy and compassion for you (or anyone else), their problems extend WAY beyond SR! And that is a blanket statement, not aimed at anyone specifically. Unless you're guilty, then it's probably your conscious speaking - muahhahahahahahaaaaa!  My boyfriend's compassion "chip" is missing I swear. Drives me NUTS and that is putting it nicely!


----------



## B Scary

As many of us-- I have participated in Secret Reaper for several years….sometimes as an anxiously awaiting victim and/or as the reaper just dying to know what my victim thought. No year has been the same – sometimes my victim posts pictures, sends me a PM or just plain goes crazy and other times not a peep --nota! But that isn’t why I do it. I do it because --- I love Halloween and I love the Halloween Forum and everyone I’ve met…it’s amazing how many people have touched my life just by responding to a post or a thread I started. That is what it is all about. I am so grateful for everyone on the forum and everyone who posts, or just reads and has a great Halloween Party or Haunt. I’ve been late sending my reaping in the past, sometimes early -- this year I was late and I felt terrible because it was my victims first time participating – but I had an unexpected emergency that took me out of town. I hope my actions won’t change his/hers participation in the future……I like to think we are all here because Halloween is a time to create, express, defy, press the limits, discover, explore, tempt, scare, imagine, dream, love and …so much more ---- Halloween is truly limitless, press the throttle, go all out or just sit back and enjoy. I wish all my fellow reapers, victims, haunters, partiers an amazing time celebrating and I am so grateful for all of you on the Halloween Forum! <3


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Well said GiggleFairy (and on a side note can I add how impressive it is you are such a positive presence here when nobody would blame you for being a grump with all that going on-I had no idea!!). I second that. Don't leave us Spooki...bethene's shrubs would never be the same without you in the pre-reaper festivities!


----------



## sikntwizted

Come on ladies, lighten up. No need to get upset and miss out on the awesomeness that is the Secret Reaper. Between Dieselfreak earlier, and dear Spooki now, don't make rash decisions. You have a year. Life happens. Hopefully your son is ok. I totally bombed my first year, but I tried it again the next year and had an awesome time. Hang in there peeps, this crazy machine is still rolling! Spooki, we need someone to drink with in those bushes. Don't leave us!


----------



## printersdevil

Spooki, we will not accept you not participating. Life is a %#(Q% sometimes and sometimes we get anxious and think someone is just not responding. My daughter had to almost completely redo her reap this year because she found after the postage to be well over $60 and also having to purchase a box that size too. She was shocked and not ready to be out that much on postage. She didn't think about size only weight. Well, it was late shipping. Mine was also late and is still in transit.

Sometimes we just can't do things on a timetable. But, life continues and our victims get their stuff. Please don't be hard on yourself. Numerous people have posted that they are gone for a week or more and won't be posting about things that come during this time. I know we all get anxious, but again it will all work out---even if Rescue Reapers are needed.

Seee you next time around when you are lurking and pumping us up.

I hope that your son is better.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

I want to apologize to my fellow reapers and my victim spookilicious mama. It was not my intention for things to get as blown up as they have. This is my very first year participating in anything on this board and after a series of mishaps in my own personal orders and shipping i was just concerned it didn't make it to the right destination.

I apologize if i hurt anyone's feelings and hope we can move past this withoit anyone feeling they need to leave the reaper.

Jezebel_Boo


----------



## im the goddess

Spookiliciousmama, I hope your son is okay and recovering well. Take care of yourself and him.

Jezebel_Boo, I know this was your first reap, and you were nervous about the box. that's understandable. No harm, no foul. We all were trying to relieve your worries.


----------



## im the goddess

Hallorenescene, did you find the note in the package that had the puzzles for the girls? It seemed like you didn't see it. It was about the box with the skelly fairies in it? Just wondering. Yes, your box was delayed a day because FedEx wouldn't take it without the street address.


----------



## lizzyborden

Spookilicious mama, hope all is going well with your son. Please don't be too hard on yourself as things happen that we have no way of controlling.


----------



## lizzyborden

Hoping today is the day my package comes.  Will be gone for the weekend so if it's too big for the box or comes on Sat., it will have to wait until Monday to get picked up.


----------



## Ophelia

*Jezebel, I don't think anyone was offended. We all know the anxiety of hoping that our victim not only received, but also liked what we sent them. Like B Scary, I've had a variety of responses(or lack thereof) from my victims since I've begun participating. And like Sik, I bombed my first year. I've also been working on a computer that won't let me post pictures to the forum, so I've had to do the best that I can and post to Facebook, and say my thanks both here and there. I've not been smart enough to actually post a link until this year(Why I didn't think about it before, I don't know).

Anyway, what I'm saying is, it will never be the same, year to year. I think your first year is the hardest, because no matter what, you just don't quite know what to expect. After my first, despite the fun I'd had, I wasn't sure if I was going to do it again. I felt like I had let my victims down, and that others were much more suited for this whole Reaper thing. I've obviously since gotten over it. 

Okay, enough with this feel good stuff, on with the Reapings!*


----------



## texaslucky

I mailed late so sorry Mr. or Ms. Victim. It should be there early next week. So sorry for the delay and I really thought it would get there by this weekend, but alas no.. It is on the way and I can't wait. I know that is your feeling to. 

Jezabel I am also new to this Reaping. I don't think anyone would have been offended. It is a great group. I got sick and was out of work the last week several days and got behind. Then when I went to ship I found it was going to cost me over 6o dollars plus the cost of the big box. Me and my kids had made so many things and I kept making sure that they were not heavy. I didn't know that size mattered as much as weight. So we had to redo (couldn't afford that much on postage). We still came up with lots of things that work and will be great for victim. It just got delayed and is not htere yet. WIll be soon though. So hold on it is coming. So sorry for my goof up.


----------



## GiggleFairy

sikntwizted said:


> Come on ladies, lighten up. No need to get upset and miss out on the awesomeness that is the Secret Reaper. Between Dieselfreak earlier, and dear Spooki now, don't make rash decisions. You have a year. Life happens. Hopefully your son is ok. I totally bombed my first year, but I tried it again the next year and had an awesome time. Hang in there peeps, this crazy machine is still rolling! Spooki, we need someone to drink with in those bushes. Don't leave us!


First thing I thought about when I read this message: definitely from a man! We women know we're emotional and "pleasers", lol. Good lord what if we synched up!   



Jezebel_Boo said:


> I want to apologize to my fellow reapers and my victim spookilicious mama. It was not my intention for things to get as blown up as they have. This is my very first year participating in anything on this board and after a series of mishaps in my own personal orders and shipping i was just concerned it didn't make it to the right destination.
> 
> I apologize if i hurt anyone's feelings and hope we can move past this withoit anyone feeling they need to leave the reaper.
> 
> Jezebel_Boo


Group hug!!!


----------



## GiggleFairy

Witchful Thinking said:


> Well said GiggleFairy (and on a side note can I add how impressive it is you are such a positive presence here when nobody would blame you for being a grump with all that going on-I had no idea!!). I second that. Don't leave us Spooki...bethene's shrubs would never be the same without you in the pre-reaper festivities!


Thank you Witchful Thinking! This year has definitely been my most difficult by far. I was even told I wouldn't live to see the end of 2014. At times death seemed like a relief from all of the physical pain, (not even going into the mental aspect of it all) but I just couldn't give in. If for one reason only, I have a daughter to think about. I prayed a lot, too!

You never know how you (people in general) affect other people's lives and that is why it's really important to be loving and kind to one another. I've got so many great memories of people from this group that I've never met in person that bring an instant smile to my face. I've got people in my life that I can physically touch that make me want to barf, lol. Positive experiences and looking forward to things like Secret Reaper are what keep me going. My mom used to irritate the dog crap out of me by calling me too early in the morning wanting details after my Witches Tea (which turned into a Witches Night Out at a restaurant after my string of surgeries on my legs). My boyfriend, Kurt, is NOT a Halloween fan, so I can't share details with him. I'm fortunate that I have all of you. That makes my heart happy.  

Life has been kicking my butt since I was a child. I just kick back harder.  I'm 42 now and I've had symptoms of this brain disorder since I was in elementary school, it was only recently diagnosed in 2012. Mind you, this is just my latest organ to have surgery on, lol. If I was a dog owned by and old farmer, he'd have already brought me back behind the barn and shot me. Thank God I'm a city girl! 

P.S. This was the view from my back yard this morning. Scout taking his running leap before spreading his wings. He's on the search for my package. If he comes back empty handed, I'll release ALL of my flying monkeys!


----------



## WitchyKitty

{{Hugs!!}} GiggleFairy!! I didn't know you had so much going on, either! Good to hear you are staying strong!!


----------



## Ophelia

*GiggleFairy, I love you! Also, city girl or not, just be thankful your owner didn't go back to his Texas roots! 

Oh, and me dear Victim, your package has finally arrived at your post office. Progress is being made!*


----------



## WitchyKitty

Like everyone said, no one has done anything wrong, so no one needs to quit the reaper or feel bad! We would miss anyone who stopped! We are a big ol' creepy, spooky, strange, weird family! You can't hide from us that easily...we will find you and drag you kicking and screaming back into the reaper fun if you try to quit...remember, we are all quite awesome at stalking...we can find you, we know where you live...
Things happen, it's all good, we all understand. Well now, I feel like I need to pass out even more hugs! I have had to give lots of hugs this year, so far! That's okay, though! I don't mind! {{HUGS}} to everyone, you are all awesome!


----------



## Ophelia

*Darius! It's time to reopen the bar!

The truly scary part of that? With all of the hugs and happy thoughts going around, we could all be singing Kumbaya by night's end. *


----------



## dariusobells

Ophelia said:


> *Darius! It's time to reopen the bar!
> 
> The truly scary part of that? With all of the hugs and happy thoughts going around, we could all be singing Kumbaya by night's end. *


Right you are Ophelia! Bar is open. Pansies, Rosemary, and Fennel are laid out for Thoughts, Remembrance and ward away ill spirits., but let there be not bitter Rue between us friends. 

the pumpkin ale flows free tonight, let us drink and be merry.


----------



## Sidnami

One day I shall be reaped! Til then, the boys will have to stay outside watching for the truck!


----------



## Hilda

OK. My reaping has traveled from Pennsylvania to NJ?? to California?? and is now back somewhere in the Heartland where is should have been in the first place. 
Whew! 

Only 45 miles left to go after 4,500 miles. Do you think it will get there?! I'm exhausted. LOL


----------



## Bethany

Hilda said:


> OK. My reaping has traveled from Pennsylvania to NJ?? to California?? and is now back somewhere in the Heartland where is should have been in the first place.
> Whew!
> 
> Only 45 miles left to go after 4,500 miles. Do you think it will get there?! I'm exhausted. LOL


Heartland? then it is not me.  And dangnabbit, I was hoping for a ear growing rat! Guess back to the drawing board for me.


----------



## GiggleFairy

WitchyKitty said:


> {{Hugs!!}} GiggleFairy!! I didn't know you had so much going on, either! Good to hear you are staying strong!!


Thanks WitchyKitty. It's trying at times, that's for sure! If I didn't have my off-the-wall sense of humor, I'd probably be insane by now. Or wait, am I already? Hmmm . . .  ... 




Ophelia said:


> *GiggleFairy, I love you! Also, city girl or not, just be thankful your owner didn't go back to his Texas roots!
> *


I love you, too, Ophelia! 


You know what the worst part about all of this mess is? I didn't even mention that my hair is falling out. It's not even the fact that my hair is falling out - it's the fact that the parts that are left make me look like I have a super bad mullet! I mean WTH?  



WitchyKitty said:


> Like everyone said, no one has done anything wrong, so no one needs to quit the reaper or feel bad! We would miss anyone who stopped! We are a big ol' creepy, spooky, strange, weird family! You can't hide from us that easily...we will find you and drag you kicking and screaming back into the reaper fun if you try to quit...remember, we are all quite awesome at stalking...we can find you, we know where you live...


Oh this just made me die laughing! We always have google! *ducks from rotten tomatoes*



dariusobells said:


> Right you are Ophelia! Bar is open. Pansies, Rosemary, and Fennel are laid out for Thoughts, Remembrance and ward away ill spirits., but let there be not bitter Rue between us friends.
> 
> the pumpkin ale flows free tonight, let us drink and be merry.


What about Candy Corn Martinis? Got any of those darius?


----------



## WitchyKitty

Whoo-hoo! Bar is open, time to party!!! I've got more Apple Pie Shots made up! Oh, I've also got the stuff to make s'mores! Someone light up a bonfire!!


----------



## kittyvibe

yes, I have done this, with very bad results, I messed it up. Because it is already sewn, its difficult to determine with appropriate eye or mouth holes will go and once it stretches out again on your head, the holes end up in very wrong spots, lol. I tried to make a catwoman costume this way and ruined the whole thing.

Now the chinese sellers can customize their suits for various needs, so I would just buy one of those, its about the same price as the "morph suits". On ebay they are called zentai, and as a warning, some are made for fetish so there may be some fetish ones that pop up in search. The morph suit started as zentai however, the americanized version sounds commercially better than zentai, lol. 



Bethany said:


> Ok have a question maybe someone here can answer. Asking for a Florida haunter.
> 
> Has anyone ever cut a morph suit? FLhaunter has a friend who wants eye holes cut in one and doesn't know if it is a good idea.
> Anyone done this? Results? Thanks!!


----------



## Hilda

Bethany said:


> Heartland? then it is not me.  And dangnabbit, I was hoping for a ear growing rat! Guess back to the drawing board for me.


I am LAUGHING SO HARD!!! Thank you!!


----------



## printersdevil

Kumbaya! That made me laugh out loud---LOUD.

Hey guys, the only problem here is that we all share such a love of Halloween and are sooo eager to get all our goodies. We get excited and forget about others and life and sometime get too wrapped up in life ourselves. LOL

We all love each other and I love it when the bar is open. I can't sing, but am all in for a round of camp songs so we can have a group hug!!! That is what makes us so special. You guys are so much like family to me. This is an extraordinary group to pull off all the Reaps and all the fun that we have.

Cheers to all my sisters and brothers on her! Love you all. 

Now for that drink!!!

Giggle fairy, wow, so proud of you!


----------



## CornStalkers

I keep wondering if my victim got theirs....just remembered i have the tracking number, duh!


----------



## im the goddess

cornstalkers said:


> i keep wondering if my victim got theirs....just remembered i have the tracking number, duh!


LOL.  ........


----------



## GiggleFairy

WitchyKitty said:


> Whoo-hoo! Bar is open, time to party!!! I've got more Apple Pie Shots made up! Oh, I've also got the stuff to make s'mores! Someone light up a bonfire!!


Oh I'll take an Apple Pie Shot WitchyKitty! That sounds scrumdiddlyumptious. 



printersdevil said:


> Kumbaya! That made me laugh out loud---LOUD.
> 
> Hey guys, the only problem here is that we all share such a love of Halloween and are sooo eager to get all our goodies. We get excited and forget about others and life and sometime get too wrapped up in life ourselves. LOL
> 
> We all love each other and I love it when the bar is open. I can't sing, but am all in for a round of camp songs so we can have a group hug!!! That is what makes us so special. You guys are so much like family to me. This is an extraordinary group to pull off all the Reaps and all the fun that we have.
> 
> Cheers to all my sisters and brothers on her! Love you all.
> 
> Now for that drink!!!
> 
> Giggle fairy, wow, so proud of you!



Thanks printersdevil. 





CornStalkers said:


> I keep wondering if my victim got theirs....just remembered i have the tracking number, duh!



CornStalkers is cut off! No more drinks!


----------



## hallorenescene

I'm the goddess, I did find the note, but not till a day or two later after I posted pictures. I now have it saved in my Halloween cards holder. I wrote your name on it, and dated it. it is now sentimental.
giggle, you are a very strong woman. you have my admiration. may God bless you.
witchy kitties comment made me laugh. my cat jumped up in my lap and I read.....light up out boyfriends instead of light up our bomfires. I was like, huh! had to go back and reread it.


----------



## Bethany

kittyvibe said:


> yes, I have done this, with very bad results, I messed it up. Because it is already sewn, its difficult to determine with appropriate eye or mouth holes will go and once it stretches out again on your head, the holes end up in very wrong spots, lol. I tried to make a catwoman costume this way and ruined the whole thing.
> 
> Now the chinese sellers can customize their suits for various needs, so I would just buy one of those, its about the same price as the "morph suits". On ebay they are called zentai, and as a warning, some are made for fetish so there may be some fetish ones that pop up in search. The morph suit started as zentai however, the americanized version sounds commercially better than zentai, lol.


OK I will share what I learned from a FLHaunter. he did a suit for his grown son. " I have the answer. Marshall has one and I used a soldering iron to make a hole about 1/4 inch that was self-sealing at edges. Just be careful to line it up via sharpie pen first. "


----------



## JamesButabi

I hope I didn't get passed over . Patiently waiting to be reaped.


----------



## printersdevil

If so, JamesButabi, we will chip in and get you Reaped. still many in transit late. My victim is still waiting but it is close.


----------



## The Red Hallows

Guys must be different. My husband's victim never responded and it's been a week. He doesn't sweat it. He sent his package out of sight and out of mind. It doesn't eat him alive.

My husband says "You women worry for nothing." 

Wish I could be a guy sometimes.


----------



## bethene

Thanks James, I will look into it!


----------



## GiggleFairy

hallorenescene said:


> giggle, you are a very strong woman. you have my admiration. may God bless you.


Thank you so much hallorenescene. How does that saying go? That which does not kill us makes us stronger? Or bionic in my case!  I'm turning metal (or titanium) little by little, lol. And you know you're a haunter when you tell your daughter if you "get got" in a Zombocalypse to take your leg! That rod would make a pretty good weapon along with the others. I mean heck, the Space Shuttle chassis is made of titanium and look at what it goes through during atmospheric re-entry! On the down side, we found out when my mother was created that that medical implants can't be "willed" to family members. I was seriously going to leave Pixie Frog my leg rods. She wanted them. Heck, if they were my mom's I'd want them, too. I'd put them in my Cabinet of Curiosities. Implants are seized, melted down and made into other items. I think that sucks personally.  


The Red Hallows said:


> Guys must be different. My husband's victim never responded and it's been a week. He doesn't sweat it. He sent his package out of sight and out of mind. It doesn't eat him alive.
> 
> My husband says "You women worry for nothing."
> 
> Wish I could be a guy sometimes.



Oh my gosh The Red Hallows men and women are definitely different! We have different hormones and operate so very differently. Woman are by far more emotional and "pleasers". Men tend to be more "matter of fact" and less emotional. Even with the whole sexual arousal thing - men are said to be turned on mostly by sight, woman by touch. We are totally different creatures. But obviously it works. The world is still here and population is booming, lol. Of course, the murder rate rises every year, too.


----------



## Bethany

Checking in and had to share a few pics of what I've been working on.  This is the Mad Lab set up in the garage. Desserts will go here. Cake will be front and center. This is the cake I'm going to do along with some cupcakes in funky cupcake holders.


----------



## im the goddess

Cool looking cake


----------



## Bethany

Found him on the web. Of course, I'll do my own take on it, but that is my inspiration.


----------



## hallorenescene

awesome cake. I love your lab.


----------



## printersdevil

Love the lab, Bethany!


----------



## sikntwizted

Bethany, that lab is to die for. Or for someone else to die for...

On another note, I might just be a particularly heartless prick from working ER for 10 years. Who knows??? I don't let much bother me. It may be a dude thing, I don't know. I know not of these "feels" you speak of!


----------



## hallorenescene

say sik, just wanted to mention those frogs you were hoarding, till some jumped out of your box, well one made it this way. snatched up and sent by my secret reaper. he now happily resides in my garden. at least he resides in my garden till he earns his room and board in my witches lair.


----------



## bethene

I have some rescue reapers in place,.... so every one will be reaped soon...


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Rescue reapers lol


----------



## GiggleFairy

sikntwizted said:


> On another note, I might just be a particularly heartless prick from working ER for 10 years. Who knows??? I don't let much bother me. It may be a dude thing, I don't know. I know not of these "feels" you speak of!


I couldn't help but LMAO when I read this. You lean more towards the "real man" side of things sikntwizted, no doubt! ER work or not. The man I've been with for almost 8 years (we don't live together and started out as close friends), I couldn't even repeat the stuff he says because HF would ******* (star out) the majority of what I was typing! That's how much of a heartless prick he can be and he thinks it's normal. He'll be 58 in December (I'm 42). His testosterone level is through the roof. He's like the alpha male of alpha males - one generation away from a caveman I swear! And that's not necessarily good at times, lol. He's gigantic and I'm 5' 2 and 3/4". He's got a voice deeper than Barry White and is moody and I'm a lover - love people, love nature, love life and I have ADHD - OOH LOOK! A SQUIRREL! TOTAL opposites. I honestly think he's getting worse as he ages.


----------



## hallorenescene

giggle fairy, thanks for reminding me. men are heartless creatures.


----------



## Saki.Girl

bethene said:


> I have some rescue reapers in place,.... so every one will be reaped soon...


thank goodness for rescue reapers


----------



## im the goddess

sikntwizted said:


> On another note, I might just be a particularly heartless prick from working ER for 10 years. Who knows??? I don't let much bother me. It may be a dude thing, I don't know. I know not of these "feels" you speak of!


I have to comment, I've seen a few of those "Untold Stories of the ER", and OMG are those people really that stupid? My favorite one is the one where the guy was coughing so hard he coughed his eyeball out and didn't know it. His wife took one look at him and ran out of the ER bay screaming.

Now they have that show, Sex sent me to the ER. Sikntwizted, I'm sure you could write a book.


----------



## Bethany

I think it is a shame we have to have rescue reapers. 
Looks like there will be some people no longer allowed to participate in the Secret Reapers.


----------



## im the goddess

And the scythe comes down. Bethany that picture is great.


----------



## sikntwizted

im the goddess said:


> Sikntwizted, I'm sure you could write a book.


You wouldn't believe half of the stuff I've seen. Including what's happening as I'm writing this...


----------



## The Red Hallows

*
 


 Curious. Bethene, when somebody signs up for the exchange and never sends a gift or even contacts you about shipping (they fall off the face of the forum) do you put them on a "not allowed to participate list?"


*


----------



## hallorenescene

sik, I use to cut hair. some of the guys who were ambulance drivers told us some pretty sad stories. and I still, I'm sure, can bet you have stories that are probably as bad. thank you for being there for those that need help. at work today the day cook pulled a pan out of the steamer that was full of ham and water. she lost her grip on the pan and the scalding hot water went down her leg. they said she got a pretty good burn. they sent her home and brought in the backup cook.


----------



## bethene

It depends on each situation... Some apologize, and get another chance and follow through from here on out, some don't even try to sign up again.. So I guess we shall see.. But I do remember who.......


----------



## IshWitch

sikntwizted said:


> Bethany, that lab is to die for. Or for someone else to die for...
> 
> On another note, I might just be a particularly heartless prick from working ER for 10 years. Who knows??? I don't let much bother me. It may be a dude thing, I don't know. I know not of these "feels" you speak of!


I think it is nursing in general, sik. We have a truly bizarre sense of humor, from it, don't we? LOL I have toyed with driving my hearse to work but wouldn't be apropo. I used to work at a nursing home and now I work for hospice.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Hopefully I get reaped this week!!! I can't wait


----------



## printersdevil

This is so sad that they don't follow through. I have always wondered about those who are brand new to the group, but surely those who have been around don't flake out.


----------



## im the goddess

As we have seen, unforetold things do come up. I'm sure if something happened to my mother, and I had to go to VA to take care of her or things, HF would be the last thing on my mind at the time. I would hope I would contact Bethene, but who really knows. I hope the ones Bethene can't contact are okay, and they reach out to her. If not, Rescue Reapers will do an awesome job.


----------



## ajbanz

I am still patiently waiting to be reaped. I very happy that my victim has received theirs.


----------



## hallorenescene

unfortunately printer, it's not always the newbies that don't follow through. sometimes it's the good old reliable's. and as I'm the goddess said, sometimes it's under the best intentions started, but life gets in the way. believe it or not, this whole game/thread was started by a young man who passed away half way through handing out names about 7 years ago. it was a muddled mess. bethene stepped in and took over and got the job done. she's been doing it ever since. that's why I stick with her. she enjoys doing it, and even though she has obstacles in her life, she seems dependable and passionate.


----------



## Hilda

I feel so bad for folks waiting to be reaped, especially since one of you is my victim.

The PO obviously sent our reaper box to the wrong place, and after I had to ask for them to find it... they found it, and had to reroute it and FINALLY it arrived in the correct state and PO this morning and is out for delivery. Yay! I am so sorry dear victim. This was not my fault. I will be nervous that things are not broken. The weird thing is that the delivery status says in large green letters 'ON TIME'. We are shaking our heads in amazement. On time really? They just made that up! hahaha It was lost for an extra week in Jersey City and then sent by accident to California but it is marked 'ON TIME'. ROFL

Sooooo then... just as we were talking about it, a box of Halloween items I ordered off ebay was delivered and the box looks like it has been sat on. Totally squished. I'm afraid to open it. Yipes. What the heck is going on this year!?!?!?!


----------



## Bethany

Hilda said:


> I feel so bad for folks waiting to be reaped, especially since one of you is my victim.
> 
> The PO obviously sent our reaper box to the wrong place, and after I had to ask for them to find it... they found it, and had to reroute it and FINALLY it arrived in the correct state and PO this morning and is out for delivery. Yay! I am so sorry dear victim. This was not my fault. I will be nervous that things are not broken. The weird thing is that the delivery status says in large green letters 'ON TIME'. We are shaking our heads in amazement. On time really? They just made that up! hahaha It was lost for an extra week in Jersey City and then sent by accident to California but it is marked 'ON TIME'. ROFL
> 
> Sooooo then... just as we were talking about it, a box of Halloween items I ordered off ebay was delivered and the box looks like it has been sat on. Totally squished. I'm afraid to open it. Yipes. What the heck is going on this year!?!?!?!


Lack of pride in job. Saw on the news this weekend where a mailman was arrested for not delivering mail. he was taking it home. then there was the woman who was dumping her mail to be delivered into a dumpster. Who knows how many more of these people are out there.. It really bother's me. Some of these undelivered letters could be the last written item from a loved one, or needed papers. I just hate to see the lack of pride in work. :/

OK so there is still a chance you are my reaper 

Here's "Bethany's Bootique"


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, I want to shop at your boutique. it looks great.


----------



## Hilda

I know Hallo! I was just thinking the same thing! I can shop at the Bootique! How adorable!


----------



## Bethany

hallorenescene said:


> Bethany, I want to shop at your boutique. it looks great.





Hilda said:


> I know Hallo! I was just thinking the same thing! I can shop at the Bootique! How adorable!


The plan is to eventually have some of these things (except liniculars) in an Etsy shop of the same name


----------



## bethene

It has been suggested that I have a minimum of posts to join this. It might help, but as Hallo said, it is not just the new ones, one of the two who we are rescuing their victims have been here for while.. So except for having rescue reapers, there is no way to know if someone will follow through. But, really, we had 156 signed up, and while some were late shipping, only two will have to be reaped, so really, you all are amazing!!


----------



## JamesButabi

Yeah running anything with that many people will surely have some anomalies. You do an outstanding job Beth, and this forum does an incredible job in general with creativity and participation.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

anyone need to be rescued?


----------



## texaslucky

I think there were a couple needed and they already are on it.

To my wonderful victim--I am sorry for the delay in your package. It is getting closer. I see that you were also late shipping and so hope you understand and forgive me. While you are waiting I just want to remind you that Ghouls just wanna have fun and that is a theme of sorts for your package.

I am watching the tracking and it should be there tomorrow or Wednesday at the latest.

Check out the picture thread for another teaser.


----------



## bethene

I agree James, it really is amazing that this works as well as it does, it is because we have really great folks on this forum!!


----------



## printersdevil

You are also so great at staying on top of things, bethene. Thank you for all the work you do with the Reapers. Saki, too for the ones that she oversees.


----------



## GiggleFairy

moonwitchkitty said:


> anyone need to be rescued?



NOT I !!! I got reaped today!  I'm soooo super excited! I did take pictures already. Uploading them now so I can post them the picture thread. Hearts1003 was my reaper and OMG! Talk about hitting it out of the park!


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, that will be a nice boutique. 
actually we have a lot play every year, but only about 2 or 3 rig nigs. this year a lot of newbies, but only one was a no show. so you can't shake a finger that direction when we had just as many no shows from the oldies. 
giggle, I can't wait to see your reap.


----------



## Bethany

Was anyone reaped by Dr.Phibes? I remember him saying he was shipping late, but don't remember seeing anyone receiving from him.. 

Still waiting.....But since I was told mine was on the way AND all the recent reaps and no one had Hilda as their reaper, there is a good chance she is my reaper & I am going to get the box that took a trip to differnt US states before making it to me.


----------



## printersdevil

Maybe it would help to have several mandatory check in dates during the time after shipping. That way it would be easier for bethene to track everyone. I always intend to make a list and check off as things come in for and from people as a check system. On this one, it was so large that it would have taken me forever just to write down all the names of everyone involved.

I think that someone usually does this---mummyof5 maybe???

Great reaps. I keep mentioning that my victim's gifts are still on the way, too. I don't want her/him to think that I forgot them. I know that texaslucky also has a package that is not delivered to the vic, too.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Bethany said:


> Was anyone reaped by Dr.Phibes? I remember him saying he was shipping late, but don't remember seeing anyone receiving from him..
> 
> Still waiting.....But since I was told mine was on the way AND all the recent reaps and no one had Hilda as their reaper, there is a good chance she is my reaper & I am going to get the box that took a trip to differnt US states before making it to me.


I shipped Monday and was told my package was to arrive yesterday. I feel pretty terrible about the whole thing this year as I had some sort of virus hit my entire family, my 92 year old grandpa was put in the hospital with pneumonia, and we had to put our 11 year old lab down all in the last month or so. I got one project done for my victim, but another went to hell so I tried adding some other goodies to the package that my victim can use for their theme. If I participate next year hopefully I can do a better job and hit the shipping date without life getting in the way.


----------



## Bethany

Dr. Phibes said:


> I shipped Monday and was told my package was to arrive yesterday. I feel pretty terrible about the whole thing this year as I had some sort of virus hit my entire family, my 92 year old grandpa was put in the hospital with pneumonia, and we had to put our 11 year old lab down all in the last month or so. I got one project done for my victim, but another went to hell so I tried adding some other goodies to the package that my victim can use for their theme. If I participate next year hopefully I can do a better job and hit the shipping date without life getting in the way.


Oh so sorry for all the sickness.  And my heart breaks for the loss of your furbaby. I've had to go through that too may times. 
hope you all are feeling better. Hugs to you all. Sure hope you participate next year. 
Glad you popped in to answer me .  
Wish it was better news.


----------



## Ophelia

*My goodness, Dr. Phibes. What a terrible time you've been having.  Lots of peace and love and Halloween hugs to you and your family.*


----------



## Ophelia

*Package on my doorstep! Well, actually now it's on the coffee table. I get to stare at it all day while I wait for DD to get home so that she can help me open it. Sigh...*


----------



## hallorenescene

Ophelia, the torment, but it is fun to open with another.
phibes, sorry to hear of all your stress. hope things go better for you. and thanks for following through. that took a big amount of effort considering what you have been through. my best to you and your family.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Dr. Phibes, hugs to you! I hope everyone in your family is feeling better, and I truly feel for you on the loss of your doggie. {{more hugs}}


----------



## texaslucky

Dr. Phibes, I was also late and it finally got there today. Can't wait to hear about it. I was sick the week before shipping and then found although my things were light weight the shipping was outrageous since I didn't think about the size of them. Will reveal later what they are. Ihad to scamper to replace with similar things that I could afford to ship.

We understand (I hope) llife getting in the way. Luckily there were only a couple to not follow through. I hope things are better for you and your family. I am so sorry about the dog. That is so hard.


----------



## bethene

So sorry Dr. Phil, for all the problems, but the loss of a fur baby is terrible... Take care!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

bethene said:


> So sorry Dr. Phil, for all the problems, but the loss of a fur baby is terrible... Take care!


Dr. Phil?


----------



## printersdevil

Lol, Dr. phil


----------



## Kelloween

Dr. Phil, can you help me??..... (sorry to hear about your month and your dog. we lost ours this year also..we had him 15 years..its sad )


----------



## im the goddess

Dr. Phibes said:


> I shipped Monday and was told my package was to arrive yesterday. I feel pretty terrible about the whole thing this year as I had some sort of virus hit my entire family, my 92 year old grandpa was put in the hospital with pneumonia, and we had to put our 11 year old lab down all in the last month or so. I got one project done for my victim, but another went to hell so I tried adding some other goodies to the package that my victim can use for their theme. If I participate next year hopefully I can do a better job and hit the shipping date without life getting in the way.


Take care of yourself and your family. I hope your grandfather is okay now. I'm so sorry for your loss of your dog. I know it tears your heart out.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Kelloween said:


> Dr. Phil, can you help me??..... (sorry to hear about your month and your dog. we lost ours this year also..we had him 15 years..its sad )


Oh, I'll help you Kelloween.....


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Thanks for all the well wishes folks. It means a lot. Life tries to kick your *** sometimes. Gotta be hard, wake up, and swear you will get even. My victim said he liked my reap. I hope he truly did.


----------



## bethene

Sorry about the name thing, never even noticed, stupid auto correct! But the sentiment is from the heart!


----------



## Ophelia

*Auto correct. Sure, Bethene... 

I was finally able to open my package, and I've been wonderfully reaped by Texaslucky! She's provided me with enough kids' games and prizes for our annual party to last until my kids go to college.  I'm overwhelmed, and hope to sneak in a little time to get my pictures up here as best as I can with this old, out of date computer.*


----------



## printersdevil

Ophelia, she was so sad that the big cardboard things that she and the kids made for your kiddos could not be shipped. I never thought to remind her about the size of boxes. She was thinking they didn't weigh much. She has been very worried about slighting you and the kids. I just have to post this. I am getting your address from texaslucky and will drop this in the mail to you in a tube. I know she sent you the black and white small version of this since her color printer was not working. I went to Kinkos today and had this on a flash drive from when she shared it. I was printing off some colored labels and fortune teller stuff for me and ran across this. I printed off numerous copies in color on the large size paper. It just looks fantastic in color. So, I will send it off to you, too. I am going to go back to Kinkos at my husband's advice and have them laminated so they can be reused. I will take one to texaslucky's first Boo Bash, too.

Here is the colored Pin the Nose on the Witch








Also, I bet she has some photos if you need help posting some. I know she send us a few. 

Happy birthday!


----------



## hallorenescene

cool pin the witch you guys.
dr phibes, I see you changed your avatar, but it doesn't look anything like dr phil. lol. that was cute bethie


----------



## bethene

I love that pin the nose on the witch!!


----------



## krnlmustrd

Well another week has come and gone. No reaping. And Victim barely acknowledged receiving his gifts either. I can't help but feel somewhat disillusioned.


----------



## bethene

Oh I feel bad, please don't be disillusioned, you are being rescue reaped, I am sorry about your victim not being polite about your gifts, I have had that too as have many others, that is a reflection on them, not you... I hope that you still join us...


----------



## WitchyKitty

krnlmustrd said:


> Well another week has come and gone. No reaping. And Victim barely acknowledged receiving his gifts either. I can't help but feel somewhat disillusioned.


Aw, I'm sorry you are having a crummy reaper this year, darlin'. It seems it's normally pretty rare to get a no show reaper and a quiet victim at the same time. Just an unlucky pick this time for ya'. Just wait, though, bethene said you are being rescue reaped...and rescue reapers tend to do an awesome job rescue reaping!!! You should have a great reap very soon! As for the victim thing, it happens. Many people here have gotten a victim who posted very little, or not at all, about their reap. You never know what's going in in the lives of your victims and reapers when this happens. Like bethene said, it's on them, not you. It's a bummer, for sure, but just remember, the next reaper you join will be a new victim, you'll get a new reaper, too, and hopefully ones who will be more active on the thread. I hope you don't let this stop you from joining again!! Can't wait to see what your rescue reaper sends you!!!!


----------



## im the goddess

krnlmustrd said:


> Well another week has come and gone. No reaping. And Victim barely acknowledged receiving his gifts either. I can't help but feel somewhat disillusioned.


I'm Sorry krnlmustrd that your reap experience has been less than stellar. As Witchy Kitty says, your rescue reap will be fantastic. I just sorry you need to be rescued. Oh, and I like your name.


----------



## hallorenescene

krnlmustrd, sorry it's been kind of a gloom in your life, but look at the bright side, look at all that are rooting for you. I can't wait to see what you get. 
and, about your name, is it from the game of clue? I love that game. I even loved that name. probably my fave. but I always picked scarlet as my moving piece. my second fave name was miss peacock.


----------



## printersdevil

Wow, how awful to not have yours acknowledge and to not receive your package. I agree with the others that the Rescue Reapers will take care of you. Hang in there. My victim is also still waiting. I was late getting it sent out and mailed it regular mail by mistake instead of Priority. It should be there Monday. I know this is very disappointing. I have been there, too. We are anxiously waiting with you!


----------



## ooojen

I feel bad for you, too Krnlmustrd. It was an unfortunate luck of the draw, but as others have said, some sweet person is coming to the rescue. 
Did you take pictures of what you sent your victim? If you posted some, we could be Rescue Victims (oxymoronic though that may sound) and let you know how much we would have appreciated what you sent 
The 2014 Second Reaper is my first reap (I've just got my oxymoron groove goin' on today, don't I?) and I'm steeling myself for the same possibility.


----------



## hallorenescene

yes Krnlmustrd, if you have pictures of what you sent your victim, I would love to see too. good idea ooojen


----------



## scareme

krnlmustrd said:


> Well another week has come and gone. No reaping. And Victim barely acknowledged receiving his gifts either. I can't help but feel somewhat disillusioned.


Krnmustrd, I'm ashamed to say I've been one of those people that didn't acknowledge their gift. My mother had a heart attack and I left to go take care of her. I was there three months. When the package arrived in my absence, my husband put it away, and we both forgot about it. About a month after I got home I found the package. I PM my reaper and explained what had happened. I never heard back from him so I suppose he was angry, as he had a right to be. So all I can say is maybe your victim had something going on in their life that left them unable to give a proper thank you. But I bet your gift lightened a possibly dark time in their life, and I'm sure they were thankful for that. Either that or he's a dick, and we can't help that. 

Even tough this has been a bad reap experience for you, don't let it discourage you from further reaps. Maybe you'll get lucky and next time I'll get you. Just kidding. But if I do get you, I'll make it up to you.


----------



## im the goddess

scareme said:


> Either that or he's a dick, and we can't help that.


thanks for the Saturday morning laugh scareme.


----------



## Bethany

rescue reapers to the rescue!!!   

I've had a busy beginning to my weekend. Friday & Saturday were the community yard sales. Did ok, not great, but ok. Then packed up stuff that didnt' sell - some is going to the Thrift store and some I put up on the shelf reboxed. As soon as I got the Yard Sale stuff put away, I started setting up the tables in the garages, putting on tablecloths, mirrors & decorations. I have all the chairs decorated just have to fix a couple. Things are moving along. I had the graveyard set up in the front, but had to take down some tombstones due to windy conditions & we're gluing wood on the backs of them to attach conduit to them so we an put the conduit into the ground to secure them. :/ Hope it works. My inflatables are out ( i think my Dracla Tigger is hitting the bottle  I either find him leaning way back or face down on the ground  )


----------



## im the goddess

Dracula Tigger, that sound Spooky! I bet he's great.


----------



## a_granger

I still have my eye out for you reaper...I know you will find me soon!!


----------



## Bethany

im the goddess said:


> Dracula Tigger, that sound Spooky! I bet he's great.











He's just terrifying!!


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, cute tigger. but I really love your pumpkin. his evil toothy grin is endearing. I have a pumpkin too. mine is sweet looking though. I like yours better. the cat is positioned perfectly. looks like it's going to pounce at you.
pretty house


----------



## printersdevil

Finally an update on my SR victim package. I screwed up and sent regular mail after being late mailing. There has been NO UPDATE for over a week and this morning FINALLY it shows to be in the correct town!!!! It is coming tomorrow! Sorry for the long wait. I am hoping to run across something else that fits what you like and I will send it along as a consolation for the wait.


----------



## im the goddess

Bethany, he's spookable.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I love Tigger!!! Major Tigger fan, here. 

"The wonderful thing about Tiggers
Is Tiggers are wonderful things!
Their tops are made out of rubber,
Their bottoms are made out of springs!
They're bouncy, trouncy, flouncy, pouncy
Fun, fun, fun, fun, fun!!
But the most wonderful thing about tiggers is
I'm the only one...I'm...the only one!"


----------



## Bethany

hallorenescene said:


> Bethany, cute tigger. but I really love your pumpkin. his evil toothy grin is endearing. I have a pumpkin too. mine is sweet looking though. I like yours better. the cat is positioned perfectly. looks like it's going to pounce at you.
> pretty house


Tigger was my first Halloween airblow. The pumpkin I bought at a thrift store for $8. Love him. The cat's head moves from side to side slowly so he gives you the feeling he is going to pounce. And thank you I love the house.



im the goddess said:


> Bethany, he's spookable.


Thanks! he is really "too cute" for my decorations, but gotta put him out. something for the little ones. 



WitchyKitty said:


> I love Tigger!!! Major Tigger fan, here.
> 
> "The wonderful thing about Tiggers
> Is Tiggers are wonderful things!
> Their tops are made out of rubber,
> Their bottoms are made out of springs!
> They're bouncy, trouncy, flouncy, pouncy
> Fun, fun, fun, fun, fun!!
> But the most wonderful thing about tiggers is
> I'm the only one...I'm...the only one!"


I'm a big tigger fan too. The reason he's out.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> Tigger was my first Halloween airblow. The pumpkin I bought at a thrift store for $8. Love him. The cat's head moves from side to side slowly so he gives you the feeling he is going to pounce. And thank you I love the house.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! he is really "too cute" for my decorations, but gotta put him out. something for the little ones.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a big tigger fan too. The reason he's out.


Lol, awesome. I remember, the one time I got to go to Disney World...as an adult...I made it my only quest to find and hang with Tigger and get pics with him, lol. I actually stood in a long line to get into the place he was at and get a 8x10 photo with him, plus other pics we took ourselves, lol. I'm sure the parents, little kids and workers thought I was a touch crazy for being an adult who was so excited to meet Tigger, but I didn't care! Tigger was cool with it, hahaha, so that's all that mattered. 


Surprisingly, I don't have any Tigger Halloween items...yet...


----------



## WitchyKitty

So, how many people do we have left to see reapings from??


----------



## hallorenescene

that cat sounds really cool. I love that his head moves side to side.


----------



## printersdevil

My vic is getting reaped tomorrow---finally. Tracking shows it is in the vic's town as of this morning.


----------



## Bethany

hallorenescene said:


> that cat sounds really cool. I love that his head moves side to side.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks for the post Bethany. that cat is amazing.


----------



## Bethany

I have to say he is my Favorite.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I really like the cat...love that he looks around!


----------



## printersdevil

OUT FOR DELIVERY---FINALLY!!!

Victim, check your mail!


----------



## Bethany

Ok posted this on most recent craft, but I think someone wanted to see the spider towel if I did one to go with the spider shower curtain









here it is hanging in the bathroom


----------

